# Hilo Oficial Numismático. Hablemos de monedas.



## el flagelador de regres (11 Nov 2010)

Inicio con este post, a petición de algunos conforeros, un hilo que espero se haga Oficial, en el que los que sepamos algo del tema podamos dar algo de información, los novatos puedan preguntar, y en general podamos hablar de esta apasionante *afición*.

Lo primero que quiero recalcar es que hay que considerar la numismática más una afición que una inversión, ya que para ganar dinero con esto hay que saber *muchísimo* y manejar mucho mucho dinero. Dejo para próximos posts más explicaciones sobre el asunto, ya que ahora me quiero centrar más en una descripción general del tema, obviando la mayoría de su aspecto económico.

Empecemos pues con una definición que delimite un poco el asunto: al referirme a la numismática me refiero pues al estudio de las monedas; monedas= piezas de 'metal' (esto es más amplio, pero dejémoslo por el momento así), con un peso más o menos homogéneo y generalmente estandarizado, con motivos en su superficie (generalmente estampados) que permiten identificar de manera inequívoca esta, y que implica necesariamente un valor de intercambio en el mercado.

Como tales pues, las primeras monedas propiamente dichas son unas acuñaciones en electrón (aleación natural de oro y plata) realizadas por los griegos (en sus ciudades de Asia Menor) y Lidios (pueblo que habitaba el oeste de Anatolia, en la actual Turquía) del siglo VII a.C., como esta estátera de Ionia:







Por supuesto, parte integrante consustancial al estudio es la tenencia de las monedas; el coleccionismo de estas casi empezó con las monedas mismas; los romanos ya las coleccionaban, y durante el Renacimiento se empezaron a crear importantísimas colecciones, sobre todo de moneda romana, que asentaron tanto el coleccionismo como actividad 'lúdica' (y de 'prestigio') como su estudio como disciplina histórica.

Desde entonces esta actividad se ha mantenido, de manera más o menos popular, sin interrupciones, hasta nuestros días. Posiblemente el gran boom del coleccionismo de monedas tuvo lugar después de la Segunda Guerra Mundial hasta los años 80 del siglo XX. Hoy día ya no es tan popular como entonces (entendiendo la popularidad como la cantidad de coleccionistas existentes), aunque esto varia mucho por zonas, por ejemplo en Alemania el descenso de coleccionistas ha sido muy pequeño, en cambio en España y los USA ha sido más pronunciado.

Otra cosa que quiero destacar en este post es la profundidad realmente increíble de esta disciplina. Ello hace de la experiencia y el estudio las guías imprescindibles del numismático serio, y es un proceso de años e incluso décadas. Para controlar series bastante cortas como pueden ser las acuñaciones castellanas medievales se requiere un montón de tiempo, literalmente años, y dedicar mucho dinero a la investigación (bibliografía, desplazamientos para ver monedas en mano, compra-venta de piezas, etc). Las series amplias, como puede ser la moneda española de los Borbones o la moneda republicana romana requieren del trabajo de toda una vida para ser considerado experto; y las muy amplias, como puede ser la moneda romana en general, o la useña, son practicamente inabarcables, y solo unos pocos estudiosos en todo el mundo pueden decirse que son expertos en ellas, con por supuesto partes de conocimiento más profundo y otras más superficial. Conocer toda la numismática es totalmente imposible; para hacerse una idea de la profundidad y extensión de esta en general, la recopilación bibliográfica canónica de la numismática, 'Numismátic bibliography', de Elvira Clain-Stefanelli, conteniendo solo las referencias más importantes y útiles, contiene 18311 entradas, en más de 300 apartados diferentes, correspondientes a libros, artículos de revistas, catálogos de subastas y colecciones y artículos de periódicos. Semejante biblioteca, de poder ser recopilada, costaría del orden del medio millón al millón de euros, estaría lejos de ser completa, y solo cubriría hasta más o menos el 1980; ni que decir tiene que del 1980 a hoy se ha publicado una barbaridad. Igualmente, para dar otra idea, la biblioteca mínima ideal para tener una referencia completa de la moneda republicana romana (que cubre menos de tres siglos de la moneda de los romanos) requiere de 8 libros, 5 catálogos de colecciones, unos 15-20 catálogos de subastas especializadas, otros 30-40 con monedas de la serie de los últimos cinco años, y unos 25-30 artículos de revista que pueden sumar entre ellos como unas 500 páginas.

Otro tema es que a través de la numismática tomamos contacto con algo que es sumamente interesante, y que toca de lleno el tema del foro burbuja.info, la historia económica. Dejo para próximos posts este tema, igual que una descripción somera de las principales series numismáticas (desde su importancia tanto histórica, como desde el punto de vista del coleccionista), y abordar un poco el aspecto económico del coleccionismo, realmente importante por cuanto mucha moneda tiene precios realmente importantes (la moneda más cara de la que tengo noticia se vendió en subasta por más de $6M).

Para acabar, un par de cosas: yo personalmente no voy a valorar ni hacer recomendaciones sobre piezas en concreto; las razones de esto las dejaré totalmente claras cuando aborde el aspecto económico del coleccionismo. Tampoco voy a promocionar la numismática como inversión (aunque admito que puede serla muy buena) porque requiere de una carga de estudio, implicación económica y seriedad que está al alcance de muy poca gente, a parte de que tiene un componente especulativo muy importante, con sus riesgos asociados que son dificilísimos de ponderar y controlar.

La otra es presentar una de las monedas más bellas de toda la historia, y que tiene nuestro caracter estampado: el real de a ocho columnario, en este caso una pieza de Mexico de Felipe V de 1742


----------



## Eldenegro (11 Nov 2010)

Muchisimas gracias por el post, flagelador y por las aportaciones que iras haciendo a el. Intentare colaborar un poco, pero yo soy coleccionista aficionado.

Haciendo referencia a la tematica de monedas y el coleccionismo, ya se practicaba en la antiguedad. Posiblemente la cultura que mejor rastro nos ha dejado ha sido Roma en cualquiera de sus epocas (Republica, Alto Imperio y Bajo Imperio)

Como ejemplo os dejo un medio folis de Constantino I, conmemorativo de la fundacion de Constantinopla (hoy en dia Estambul) datado en el año 324 dC













Os dejo que estoy en el curro... cuando llegue a casa seguimos


----------



## Ulisses (11 Nov 2010)

Un hilo muy prometedor. Me suscribo. Gracias flagelador.


----------



## segundaresidencia (11 Nov 2010)

pillo sitio en este hilo :rolleye:


----------



## Monsterspeculator (11 Nov 2010)

Gracias por el hilo, Flagelador. 

Supongo que todos los temas que toquen a la numismática tendrán su cabida aquí. Personalmente encuentro que es un campo muy interesante en el aspecto más financiero. Es un mercado muy ilíquido para las monedas más cotizadas, y precisamente la iliquidez es lo que lo hace más interesante. Es un mercado con distorsiones enormes. Distorsiones naturales o provocadas.


----------



## el flagelador de regres (11 Nov 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Supongo que todos los temas que toquen a la numismática tendrán su cabida aquí. Personalmente encuentro que es un campo muy interesante en el aspecto más financiero. Es un mercado muy ilíquido para las monedas más cotizadas, y precisamente la iliquidez es lo que lo hace más interesante. Es un mercado con distorsiones enormes. Distorsiones naturales o provocadas.



Pues tienes toda la razón, pero por causas que más adelante explicaré ese mismo carácter tan atractivo es una trampa de pomperos numismáticos; sí, puede hacerse mucho dinero con la numismática, pero requiere unos conocimientos muy difíciles de conseguir, muchísima dedicación, tener un capital que muy pocos tienen (menos de un millón de euros es filfa para según donde te quieras meter, y la pasta gansa se hace justo en esos campos) y estar dispuesto a invertirlo sin fecha de 'recuperación'; no es un campo ni para débiles ni para los que buscan beneficios rápidos.


----------



## VOTIN (11 Nov 2010)

Imagenes de monedas


----------



## luismarple (11 Nov 2010)

el flagelador de regres dijo:


> Pues tienes toda la razón, pero por causas que más adelante explicaré ese mismo carácter tan atractivo es una trampa de pomperos numismáticos; sí, puede hacerse mucho dinero con la numismática, pero requiere unos conocimientos muy difíciles de conseguir, muchísima dedicación, tener un capital que muy pocos tienen (menos de un millón de euros es filfa para según donde te quieras meter, y la pasta gansa se hace justo en esos campos) y estar dispuesto a invertirlo sin fecha de 'recuperación'; no es un campo ni para débiles ni para los que buscan beneficios rápidos.



Vamos, que para sacar viruta en este campo tienes que tener como poco un millón de euros que no te hagan falta... Es perfecto para este foro!!


----------



## el flagelador de regres (11 Nov 2010)

luismarple dijo:


> Vamos, que para sacar viruta en este campo tienes que tener como poco un millón de euros que no te hagan falta... Es perfecto para este foro!!



Si quieres hacerlo con suficiente fondo de liquidez, entrando en las monedas que pueden dar pasta de verdad, y diversificando lo suficiente para compensar riesgos, si, un millón es hasta poco. Ten en cuenta que según de que piezas estemos hablando con un millón no puedes tener más que unos pocos cientos. Y eso es poco; cualquier profesional que no se dedique a la rotación alta tendrá miles de piezas en stock, esperando el comprador adecuado. Haz tus cuentas pues...

Añade además una disponibilidad de tiempo de casi el 100%, y tener más ganas de estudiar que un teleco y un medico juntos. En numismática no sirve tirar de wiki y un librico comprado por ahí; en Internet hay poca información buena, fiable y aprovechable; muchos de los mejores libros están agotados, en el mercado de segunda mano (con subastas públicas incluidas) valen un dineral (el último que me he comprado, el delos ocho reales de Dasí, me ha costado 260€, y ha salido muy barato); te va a costar años conocer bien solo una parte de lo que comercies; hay que aprender a comprar y a vender, y eso no se hace unos pocos meses; hay que aprender a valorar monedas sobre fotografías, porque el mercado es mundial en muchas series, y las oportunidades hay que aprovecharlas vengan de donde vengan; hay que saber idiomas, mínimo dos de este conjunto: inglés, alemán, francés, español. Es un añadido importante saber latín y griego clásico si te dedicas a la moneda antigua; el italiano, ruso y árabe pueden ser unos complementos muy valiosos; hay que saber negociar, no es nada fácil en este mundo, tanto con compradores como con vendedores; hay que trabajarse mucho la imagen profesional, es importantísima por el problema de las falsificaciones y los vendechapas. En fin... eso no significa que no pueda ganarse dinero metiendo mucho menos dinero y tiempo (de hecho la mayoría de los profesionales no cumplen lo de arriba), pero es más riesgoso, la expectativa de ganacias queda mucho más limitada y estás muy expuesto a los vaivenes en los gustos de los coleccionistas.


----------



## VOTIN (11 Nov 2010)

el flagelador de regres dijo:


> Si quieres hacerlo con suficiente fondo de liquidez, entrando en las monedas que pueden dar pasta de verdad, y diversificando lo suficiente para compensar riesgos, si, un millón es hasta poco. Ten en cuenta que según de que piezas estemos hablando con un millón no puedes tener más que unos pocos cientos. Y eso es poco; cualquier profesional que no se dedique a la rotación alta tendrá miles de piezas en stock, esperando el comprador adecuado. Haz tus cuentas pues...
> 
> Añade además una disponibilidad de tiempo de casi el 100%, y tener más ganas de estudiar que un teleco y un medico juntos. En numismática no sirve tirar de wiki y un librico comprado por ahí; en Internet hay poca información buena, fiable y aprovechable; muchos de los mejores libros están agotados, en el mercado de segunda mano (con subastas públicas incluidas) valen un dineral (el último que me he comprado, el delos ocho reales de Dasí, me ha costado 260€, y ha salido muy barato); te va a costar años conocer bien solo una parte de lo que comercies; hay que aprender a comprar y a vender, y eso no se hace unos pocos meses; hay que aprender a valorar monedas sobre fotografías, porque el mercado es mundial en muchas series, y las oportunidades hay que aprovecharlas vengan de donde vengan; hay que saber idiomas, mínimo dos de este conjunto: inglés, alemán, francés, español. Es un añadido importante saber latín y griego clásico si te dedicas a la moneda antigua; el italiano, ruso y árabe pueden ser unos complementos muy valiosos; hay que saber negociar, no es nada fácil en este mundo, tanto con compradores como con vendedores; hay que trabajarse mucho la imagen profesional, es importantísima por el problema de las falsificaciones y los vendechapas. En fin... eso no significa que no pueda ganarse dinero metiendo mucho menos dinero y tiempo (de hecho la mayoría de los profesionales no cumplen lo de arriba), pero es más riesgoso, la expectativa de ganacias queda mucho más limitada y estás muy expuesto a los vaivenes en los gustos de los coleccionistas.



Estas exagerando tres pueblos,no es para tanto
por internet se compra mucha moneda buena y barata 

por cierto el libro de los reales de a ocho si lo escaneas me lo puedes pasar por email,yo tendre sobre 40 columnarios 

Gracias


----------



## el flagelador de regres (11 Nov 2010)

VOTIN dijo:


> Estas exagerando tres pueblos,no es para tanto
> por internet se compra mucha moneda buena y barata



:XX: :XX: Ya hablaré del tema, ya... :XX: :XX:

Al respecto del libro, lo siento, no voy a hacerlo; te tendría que cobrar, que el joputa tiene en total casi 2000 páginas; pero si tanto te interesan los columnarios puedes buscar el Duro de Herrera (algo antiguo, es del siglo XIX, pero muy informativo) que por unos 40€ lo encuentras seguro en una reimpresión de hace unos cuantos años, o el de los Reales de a Ocho de Yriarte, de los 50, que por 50€ lo encuentras también seguro. Te podría valer también el de Cayón del Tremis al euro, 60€ en cualquier numismática, aunque es menos informativo, o el Numismática Española de Calicó, 100€ también en cualquier numismática.

Por cierto, si buena parte de esos 8 reales que tienes los has comprado por internet, puede que te lleves una sorpresa... las falsificaciones de estas piezas abundan, y algunas son peligrosísimas (tanto, que en según que piezas más vale no meterse si no es a través de un profesional muy reconocido)

Añado: en numismática, bueno, bonito y barato suele darse junto muy muy *muy* poco... lo bueno y bonito, que es lo interesante, casi nunca es barato, lo bueno y barato, que puede tener su interés, no es tan abundante como pueda esperarse, lo bonito y barato, desde el punto de vista económico es un gasto (conmemorativas ....), aunque pueda ser interesante desde el punto de vista exclusivo del coleccionismo; lo bueno suele ser caro o muy caro, y hay que conocerlo bien para no pillarse los dedos, lo bonito (algunas conmemorativas  -sobre todo tipo Fem...-) es una ruina económica a largo plazo, y lo barato en general solo vale de relleno (y desde mi punto de vista no tiene ni interés para el coleccionista).

Ojo, mucho ojo con los que dicen que esto de la numismática es fácil y tal... no han rascado más que un poco de la superficie, y no tienen ni idea de lo que hay debajo, y se pueden llevar sorpresas muy gordas (y generalmente desagradables). Mi recomendación es siempre entrar con animo de aficionado, contemplar la pasta metida como gasto en exclusiva (aunque ya matizaré eso en otro post), e ir muy muy despacio... a no ser que te sobre mucha pasta, nada de meterse en moneda media (100-150 a 1000€) (y mucho menos cara); comprar meditádamente, poco, no acaparar por acaparar, e ir vendiendo algunas cosas para coger el feeling del mercado. E invertir mucho en bibliografía, en Internet hay poco y en general de poca calidad (aunque con algunas excepciones muy interesantes). Comprar el libro antes de la moneda, y añadiría, *estudiárselo* un poco; acudir a subastas públicas, mercadillos, numismáticas; eso solo para empezar.


----------



## VOTIN (11 Nov 2010)

La mayoria esta comprada en casas de subastas muy famosas, pej calico,etc
unas cuantas por ebay ,de las cuales pienso que dos pueden no ser buenas
la falsificacion mejor de estas monedas viene de indonesia,he visto el caso de comprala un austriaco a un indonesio en ebay y posteriormente revenderlo por cinco veces mas tambien en ebay,pero claro un numis austriaco es un numis austriaco jejeje
Ahora donde estan pegando las copias mas fuerte es en los 4 reales,porque esta menos visto
Como dijo tiogilito,cuando se han tenido muchas en las manos simplemente se huelen las
copias .............


----------



## el flagelador de regres (11 Nov 2010)

VOTIN dijo:


> La mayoria esta comprada en casas de subastas muy famosas, pej calico,etc



Pero eso no es comprar en internet... al respecto de eBay, lo desaconsejo totalmente al principio; mucha chapa y cuasichapa, mucha falsificación, estados de conservación hinchadísimos (cuanto EBC que no pasa de MBC malo! ), y mucho cabroncete que te la intenta meter a la mínima; cuando se conozca algo la serie en la que interese adquirir piezas, se puede ir a eBay con precuaciones, pero siempre teniendo en cuanta que dentro del mercado, eBay estaría en el 3º tier, ni no muy favorablemente además.

Por lo que cuantas de las falsificaciones, hay que tener mucho cuidado; hasta al mejor profesional le pueden colar piezas falsas (y lo más sangrante, a veces hasta piezas perfectamente documentadas, pero estar al tanto de todo es casi imposible). Y desconfiar de las gangas: una moneda que habitualmente está entre los 200-300€ no la vas a encontrar a 80€ casi con total probabilidad.

Por cierto, el excelente de los RRCC que has puesto más arriba de que ceca es? No se ve bien la foto.


----------



## el flagelador de regres (11 Nov 2010)

Bueno, y ya que el ordenador ha dejado de escupir números y me tengo que poner en la faena de sacarles información, lo dejo por hoy con unas cuantas de mi colección:

8 reales de Fernando VI de Mexico de 1758







10 reales resellados (módulo de 4 reales) de Fernando VII de Bilbao de 1821







5 pesetas (acuñación de emergencia) de Fernando VII de Tarragona de 1809







Denario de Caracalla de Roma - Liberalitas VI, sobre el 208 d.C.







Una rupia de George V de Bombay de 1922







Y paro, que son muchas... hay que decir que todos los coleccionistas tenemos algo de exhibicionistas, sin duda alguna...


----------



## Bullionista (11 Nov 2010)

Bueno, os voy a poner una comparativa que en su día ví en algún sitio, pero no la encuentro. Era algo así como la diferencia estética entre la moneda histórica y la moneda moderna:

Ejemplo de moneda antigua:







Y aquí un maravilloso ejemplo de la creatividad aplicado a la moneda contemporanea, diseñada por un becario de 30 años poseido por el espíritu garabateador de un niño de 4 años, todo belleza :XX::


----------



## VOTIN (11 Nov 2010)

Es un doble excelente
Ceca de Sevilla con armiño debajo del aguila de san juan,algo raro ,pues solo lo lleva en el
aguila,cuando lo normal seria llevarlo en las dos caras
De todas formas este tipo de moneda es la que se conoce con mayor pluralidad de acabados ,no estando todos catalogados
Comprada en Chicago en una convencion numismatica,se subastaba toda la coleccion de
monedas de un medico americano que la compro en España por los años 70
La gane por casualidad,al comprarla por internet siempre hay alguien que puede pagar mas,yo aposte solo lo de salida y el que la gano no ejecuto la compra
Esta era una de las monedas mas baratas de la coleccion del viejo yanqui
Y pensar que el viejo yanqui se la llevo por cuatro duros de España,jode pero jode
Menos mal que la aduana yanqui no la paro que sino palmo la moneda


----------



## Monsterspeculator (11 Nov 2010)

VOTIN dijo:


> Estas exagerando tres pueblos,no es para tanto
> por internet se compra mucha moneda buena y barata
> 
> por cierto el libro de los reales de a ocho si lo escaneas me lo puedes pasar por email,yo *tendre sobre 40 columnarios *
> ...



Querrás decir "espero tener"...

Veo otro votinowned en ciernes...


Sólo quiero añadir a todo lo que Flagelador nos cuenta, que el mercado numismático está muy profesionalizado en USA. Se puede notar tanto en el sistema científico de graduación, como los sistemas numéricos de rareza. Allí podemos encontrar libros bastante informativos sobre como funciona el mercado numismático. Pero de nuevo no conviene fiarse de todos los libros...


----------



## VOTIN (11 Nov 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Querrás decir "espero tener"...
> 
> *Veo otro votinowned en ciernes...
> *
> ...



Estan comprados en Aureo,cayon,etc
casi todo en subastas especializadas,solo hay 6 compradas por ebay

Gracias por la LOTERIA que me has mandado,si me toca el gordo me ire a Madris para invitarte a un bocata calamares.
Doy fe de ello
::
Aconsejo a los foreros que le compren la loteria a monster,el siempre acierta
ademas como el nunca compra para si mismo .....
Normalmente cuanto mas desgraciado se es mas posibildades de que reparta
la suerte,ademas antes de enviarla me ha dicho que se la pasa por la joroba
para bendecirla
Lo dicho gracias monster,ahora esperare recibir la del putodire que ese es otro
que las gasta bien


----------



## Comtat_Gran (11 Nov 2010)

Hola gente,

Yo también soy aficionado a coleccionar monedas, en principio solo colecciono denarios, monedas de plata romanas, de la época del imperio, pero tengo algo de otras épocas. Aquí os dejo algunos ejemplares:


Adriano:






Marco Aurelio:






Maximino:






Saludos


----------



## JAD (11 Nov 2010)

Yo empecé en esto de los metales por el coleccionismo. Quería meterme con los denarios de plata pero cuando ví en youtube como los falsificaban con los troqueles se me quitaron las ganas de inmediato.

Os contaré algo. Para un día que me da la ventolera de entrar a un compro oro por si me vendía alguna moneda. Va y me saca un doble excelente como ese de la foto de Votín. Estaba echo polvo y doblado por la mitad. No quise ni preguntar el precio por evitar tentaciones, aun hoy se me pone entre mal cuerpo y lamentar la ocasión perdida :ouch::ouch::ouch::ouch::ouch:

Un saludo.


----------



## VOTIN (11 Nov 2010)

JAD dijo:


> Yo empecé en esto de los metales por el coleccionismo. Quería meterme con los denarios de plata pero cuando ví en youtube como los falsificaban con los troqueles se me quitaron las ganas de inmediato.
> 
> Os contaré algo. Para un día que me da la ventolera de entrar a un compro oro por si me vendía alguna moneda. Va y me saca un doble excelente como ese de la foto de Votín. Estaba echo polvo y doblado por la mitad. No quise ni preguntar el precio por evitar tentaciones, aun hoy se me pone entre mal cuerpo y lamentar la ocasión perdida :ouch::ouch::ouch::ouch::ouch:
> 
> Un saludo.



Nada hijo,lo mismo la ceca era de Segovia y valia 12000 eur
que tio mas listo que eres.........

Doblado por la mitad para ver si es oro
hecho polvo porque se acuñaban a martillo

pero que listo..........


----------



## JAD (11 Nov 2010)

No tengo tiempo para discutir. Pero ni soy listo ni tonto, se que soy un pobre currela y se donde están mis limitaciones. No hay nada más peligroso que un ignorante que no sabe que lo es.

En la tienda pone compra-venta de oro y todo tipo de antiguedades. Negocio de más de 30 años. Señor mayor de traje..... Echo polvo que le faltaban trozos por los cantos............ Bueno no sigo.

Con tu razonamiento también podría haber sido una peseta de franco machacada a martillazos...........

Un poquito de por favor ¿Vale?. Que hoy estoy sensible :XX::XX::XX:


----------



## Vedast_borrado (11 Nov 2010)

Impresionan estas monedas que habéis _posteado_, es increible que hayan aguantado durante tantos siglos, dan que pensar en la historia que deben haber tenido, por cuántas manos han pasado...


----------



## Bubble Boy (11 Nov 2010)

Voy a poner un comentario de novato, pero allá va:

Hay bastante gente que empezó a coleccionar EUROS. Se dedicaban a reunir las carteras que emitía cada país, comprando incluso las de las que ellos denominan "las tres Marías": Vaticano, Mónaco, San Marino. 

Todo esto con un estimable dispendio económico que no sólo no cede en el tiempo sino que no hacen más que sacar y sacar más carteras y monedas conmemorativas. Muchos ya vencidos moralmente están pensando en abandonar.

Pregunta: ¿Qué creéis que pasará con este tipo de material?. ¿Habrá algo en el futuro que merezca la pena, tipo moneda conmemorativa de oro o alguna cartera?.

Os dejo una imagen de la primera cartera que sacó el Vaticano:


----------



## VOTIN (11 Nov 2010)

Bubble Boy dijo:


> Voy a poner un comentario de novato, pero allá va:
> 
> Hay bastante gente que empezó a coleccionar EUROS. Se dedicaban a reunir las carteras que emitía cada país, comprando incluso las de las que ellos denominan "las tres Marías": Vaticano, Mónaco, San Marino.
> 
> ...



Son monedas de cuso legal
las puedes usar para pagar el cafe de mañana
¿para que las guardas?
cuando eso valga algo seguro que tu no estaras en este mundo para verlo
luego .....¿para que las quieres?


----------



## Bubble Boy (11 Nov 2010)

VOTIN dijo:


> Son monedas de cuso legal
> las puedes usar para pagar el cafe de mañana
> ¿para que las guardas?
> cuando eso valga algo seguro que tu no estaras en este mundo para verlo
> luego .....¿para que las quieres?



No, no, yo no los colecciono. Simplemente estaba preguntando. Pero sí conozco mucha gente que los colecciona, de hecho yo creo que es la variante de afición numismática más popular en este momento.


----------



## VOTIN (11 Nov 2010)

Bubble Boy dijo:


> No, no, yo no los colecciono. Simplemente estaba preguntando. Pero sí conozco mucha gente que los colecciona, de hecho yo creo que es la variante de afición numismática más popular en este momento.



Es para niños,como los cromos


----------



## Vedast_borrado (11 Nov 2010)

A parte de las monedas de la liga latina y algunas de EEUU de principios de siglo, ¿qué otras se pueden adquirir por no mucho más del spot? Creo que puede ser un buen comienzo a la numismática.


----------



## Ulisses (11 Nov 2010)

Vedast dijo:


> A parte de las monedas de la liga latina y algunas de EEUU de principios de siglo, ¿qué otras se pueden adquirir por no mucho más del spot? Creo que puede ser un buen comienzo a la numismática.



Los soberanos. Sin duda son la mejor opción. Ni siquiera he aprendido a distinguir bien las cecas....pero son resultones. Encima de la fecha llevan la marca, salvo las inglesas. Y algunas tienen un cierto premiun numismático.

http://www.goldsovereigns.co.uk/mintsandmintmarks.html


----------



## Vedast_borrado (11 Nov 2010)

Ah, sí, es verdad. ¿Alguna más que sea más o menos conocida?


----------



## carloszorro (11 Nov 2010)

¿Cual es la moneda más deseada por ustedes?


----------



## Ulisses (11 Nov 2010)

Muy conocidas, no. Pero hace un par de años, incluso con el oro subiendo, las conmemorativas canadienses de 100 dólares se compraban por debajo del spot. Con cartera y certificado. Recuerdo que le hice una consulta a tio gilito sobre ellas, porque me extrañaba el precio. 



carloszorro dijo:


> ¿Cual es la moneda más deseada por ustedes?



Las eagles. No tengo ninguna.


----------



## Vedast_borrado (11 Nov 2010)

Perdón, no me había explicado bien. Me refería a moneda antigua.


----------



## Samuel_five (12 Nov 2010)

ulisses dijo:


> Los soberanos. Sin duda son la mejor opción. Ni siquiera he aprendido a distinguir bien las cecas....pero son resultones. Encima de la fecha llevan la marca, salvo las inglesas. Y algunas tienen un cierto premiun numismático.
> 
> Mints and Mintmarks on Gold Sovereigns



Pero los soveranos son monedas de inversión ... No han sido circuladas ¿no? 

¿Algún año es más valioso que otro?


----------



## puntodecontrol (12 Nov 2010)

Samuel_five dijo:


> Pero los soveranos son monedas de inversión ... No han sido circuladas ¿no?
> 
> ¿Algún año es más valioso que otro?




Que yo sepa, han sido circuladas, nada de inversion.

Creo que las de Eduard VII o algun tio VII valen algo mas.


----------



## el flagelador de regres (12 Nov 2010)

carloszorro dijo:


> ¿Cual es la moneda más deseada por ustedes?



Hostia, un montón, pero por poner una que está a punto de subastarse, esta:







Es un decadracma de Atenas; el problema con esta preciosidad de plata de 42.5gr. es que posiblemente se arrime bastante -si no lo pasa- al millón de euros (más comisión).

Para Vedast, para empezar a coleccionar no tienes porque ceñirte a monedas que estén cerca del spot; de hecho, series interesantes, hay pocas que lo cumplan; la mayoría de oro de la Unión Latina (menos las suizas) como se ha comentado antes. Pero sin arriesgar demasiado puedes empezar, por ejemplo, por los denarios romanos, de los que hay bastante información buena por internet, y no son excesivamente caros (entre 50 y 400€ la mayoría en calidades medias, un 100-150% más si son de buena calidad); con un par de libros puedes empezar a tirar, y hay mucha oferta, lo que facilita el empezar.

Si te tira la moneda española, hay una serie que es fascinante, la de la moneda iberica prerromana o corromana, caracterizada por los ases de bronce del jinete a caballo y el busto, generalmente barbudo:







esta en concreto es de Saitabi, Jativa.

Hay más motivos, por ejemplo este de Arse (Sagunto) me encanta:







Estas las puedes considerar un poco más caras que los denarios (en calidad media rondan los 100-500€, y un 100-200% más si la calidad es alta), y requieren más estudio, pero con un par de libros o tres casi tienes todo lo que te hace falta para aprender de la serie durante bastante tiempo. Esta serie tiene un aliciente añadido, y es que hoy en día continúan saliendo ejemplares inéditos de forma usual, y ciertamente es probable que puedas cruzarte con pequeños tesoros a muy buen precio (pero para reconocerlos primero te tendrás que pegar una buena panzada a estudias; la ventaja es que no es una serie muy masiva, y en poco tiempo puedes hacerte a los tipos más usuales sin problemas).


----------



## Monsterspeculator (12 Nov 2010)

Bubble Boy dijo:


> Voy a poner un comentario de novato, pero allá va:
> 
> Hay bastante gente que empezó a coleccionar EUROS. Se dedicaban a reunir las carteras que emitía cada país, comprando incluso las de las que ellos denominan "las tres Marías": Vaticano, Mónaco, San Marino.
> 
> ...





VOTIN dijo:


> Son monedas de cuso legal
> las puedes usar para pagar el cafe de mañana
> ¿para que las guardas?
> cuando eso valga algo seguro que tu no estaras en este mundo para verlo
> luego .....¿para que las quieres?



Bueno, precisamente la cartera del Vaticano se vende por una pasta gansa...otra cosa es que realmente "lo valga".... Personalmente todo lo moderno no me resulta atractivo como tema de colección. Manías que tiene uno...


----------



## madmax (12 Nov 2010)

Muchas gracias por la info, me subscribo al hilo.


----------



## el flagelador de regres (12 Nov 2010)

Bueno para despedir el día, y ya que veo que estáis interesados por los soberanos, una pequeña nota informativa:

Los soberanos a los que nos referimos (existen otras piezas con otros pesos y leyes anteriores, la primera de ellas de 1489 bajo Henry VII, representando al soberano sentado en su trono, de ahí el nombre de sovereigns) empezaron a acuñarse con George III en 1816, con un valor de 20 shillings o un pound, en oro 0.916 conteniendo 7.322gr. de oro. No es que fuesen monedas de inversión, si no que eran el valor principal en oro del sistema inglés, fuertemente monometálico (las monedas de plata a partir de las emisiones de estos soberanos pasaron a tener más facial que la plata contenida), y eran de curso legal hasta la salida de UK del patrón oro.

Todos los soberanos desde George III han acuñado estos soberanos para circular, menos Edward VIII, que duró menos de un año como rey al intentar casarse con Wallis Simpson, y del que existen algunas piezas, que tienen valores estratosféricos (mi catálogo lo valora en 175000 libras :XX, y que no salieron a la circulación nunca.

Las cecas de acuñación, a parte de Londres, son Perth, Melbourne, Sydney, Ottawa, Bombay y Pretoria.

De precios hay de todo; desde la barbaridad del soberano de Edward VIII hasta el spot; hay muchas piezas que tienen premios importantes, por encima del 100% de sobrespot, y hay fechas raras que alcanzan precios de 4 y 5 cifras; otra dificultad son las piezas proof, que si están bien consevadas alcanzan precios muy altos.


----------



## Vedast_borrado (12 Nov 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Personalmente todo lo moderno no me resulta atractivo como tema de colección. Manías que tiene uno...



Me pasa lo mismo, a las monedas antiguas les tengo más respeto, son algo más que dinero, cada una de ellas tiene una historia, ha ido pasando entre generaciones, ha visto lo mucho que cambiaba el mundo, y aún hoy en día sigue teniendo valor, y lo seguirá teniendo en el futuro.

Ese decadracma es impresionante. No tengo ni idea de lo raro que será, pero es increible que hayan pasado más de 2000 años y siga en ese estado. Monedas ibéricas coleccionaba un tío mío, ya le preguntaré.


----------



## Vedast_borrado (12 Nov 2010)

El tema de las monedas con mucho "premium" me da miedo por lo que decíais de que podrían falsificarse, en el sentido de haberse fabricado recientemente. Si hacen eso en una con poco "sobrespot", no importa tanto, mientras lleven el metal que toca.

Por ejemplo, me encuentro esto: http://***.ebay.es/ETAT-UNIS-RARE-1...2639?pt=FR_GW_PiècesMonde&hash=item588ac49b2f (cambiar asteriscos por "c g i") ¿Cómo saber si no lo hicieron el año pasado? Supongo que habrá que saber mucho para ser capaz de detectar falsificaciones, por lo que sin conocimientos no parece buena idea comprar monedas como esa (y es un ejemplo barato, para cosas serias ni hablamos).


----------



## Eldenegro (12 Nov 2010)

ulisses dijo:


> Los soberanos. Sin duda son la mejor opción. Ni siquiera he aprendido a distinguir bien las cecas....pero son resultones. Encima de la fecha llevan la marca, salvo las inglesas. Y algunas tienen un cierto premiun numismático.
> 
> Mints and Mintmarks on Gold Sovereigns



Los sovereigns ahora se han ajustado bastante al spot, pero hace pocos años tenian un premium importante. Ahora, son de las monedas mas internacionales que hay. No solo tienes a todo el imperio britanico codiciando esas monedas, sino que en muchos otros paises tambien (Si mal no recuerdo lei que hace unos meses en Grecia, con todo el tema del rescate, en el mercado negro se pagaban hasta un 60% por encima del spot, pero tendria que buscar la fuente)

Precisamente ando yo ahora buscando para la coleccion un soberano de la reina Victoria, que lleva en la cara posterior el escudo de armas en lugar del tipico St. Jorge & Dragon. Tengo alguna moneda de epoca victoriana y me gustaria conseguir algunos de los diferentes modelos que tienen.


----------



## Eldenegro (12 Nov 2010)

carloszorro dijo:


> ¿Cual es la moneda más deseada por ustedes?



Tengo un amigo que tiene una coleccion de monedas de oro romanas admirable. Ciertamente la historia que respiran esas monedas es apasionante. Ademas, que la toca. Digamos que incluso habla con el British Museum y les hace indicaciones sobre monedas mal catalogadas que tienen. El British le consulta cuando tiene dudas.

Personalmente me parece apasionante la moneda islamica medieval en la peninsula iberica.


----------



## Ulisses (12 Nov 2010)

Eldenegro dijo:


> Los sovereigns ahora se han ajustado bastante al spot, pero hace pocos años tenian un premium importante. Ahora, son de las monedas mas internacionales que hay. No solo tienes a todo el imperio britanico codiciando esas monedas, sino que en muchos otros paises tambien (Si mal no recuerdo lei que hace unos meses en Grecia, con todo el tema del rescate, en el mercado negro se pagaban hasta un 60% por encima del spot, pero tendria que buscar la fuente)
> 
> Precisamente ando yo ahora buscando para la coleccion un soberano de la reina Victoria, que lleva en la cara posterior el escudo de armas en lugar del tipico St. Jorge & Dragon. Tengo alguna moneda de epoca victoriana y me gustaria conseguir algunos de los diferentes modelos que tienen.




Supongo que te refieres a la versión que lleva el escudo, con el busto de la reina joven. Yo dejé de comprar varios porque, hace dos años, estaban a 180 o 220 euros, cuando los otros los encontrabas por 150-175. Me refiero a piezas normales. Yo sólo tengo piezas de australia, sudáfrica e inglaterra, que son las más comunes.

Los comentarios del "Flagelador de Regres" son "un lujo asiático" para los foreros. Gracias de nuevo.


----------



## el flagelador de regres (12 Nov 2010)

Eldenegro dijo:


> Tengo un amigo que tiene una coleccion de monedas de oro romanas admirable. Ciertamente la historia que respiran esas monedas es apasionante. Ademas, que la toca. Digamos que incluso habla con el British Museum y les hace indicaciones sobre monedas mal catalogadas que tienen. El British le consulta cuando tiene dudas.
> 
> Personalmente me parece apasionante la moneda islamica medieval en la peninsula iberica.



Usted tiene amigos muy interesantes numismáticamente hablando; solo se me ocurre una persona con una colección de áureos al que el British Museum le haga consultas, el Señor Xavier Calicó; ¿me equivoco? Mmmm... si hay confianza, ¿podría hacerme la gestión de conseguirme la versión en ingles 'The roman Avrei'? Es que no hay manera de pillarla a un precio decente, parece que los pasalibreros los hayan acumulado para especular con ellos ... 

Respecto a la moneda andalusí, comparto el interés; es una auténtica lástima que la lengua sea una barrera tan importante en esta serie (cuyos motivos son básicamente caligráficos, pongo dos ejemplos abajo). Pero no desespero, tampoco creo que haya que aprender mucho árabe para descifrar muchas de las inscripciones.



Vedast dijo:


> El tema de las monedas con mucho "premium" me da miedo por lo que decíais de que podrían falsificarse, en el sentido de haberse fabricado recientemente. Si hacen eso en una con poco "sobrespot", no importa tanto, mientras lleven el metal que toca.
> 
> Por ejemplo, me encuentro esto: http://***.ebay.es/ETAT-UNIS-RARE-1-...item588ac49b2f (cambiar asteriscos por "***") ¿Cómo saber si no lo hicieron el año pasado? Supongo que habrá que saber mucho para ser capaz de detectar falsificaciones, por lo que sin conocimientos no parece buena idea comprar monedas como esa (y es un ejemplo barato, para cosas serias ni hablamos).



Es por eso precisamente que desaconsejo totalmente comprar por eBay al principio, porque vas más desnudo que Tarzán en el Polo Norte ... respecto a saber si son buenas o no, no hay otra que mirar fotos y más fotos, tocar monedas y más monedas, etc... Te dejo un enlace de monedas antiguas, donde puedes consultar resultados de subastas de un montón de monedas, perfecto para ir haciéndote a ellas y su mercado:

acsearch.info - The ancient coin search engine

haz una busqueda con 'hadrianus hispania', y verás unas cuantas monedas la mar de interesantes de este emperador hispano. Por lo demás, si tienes un tío que colecciona moneda ibérica, arrimate a él, cojete lo que te diga con un poco de sal, y aprende; no hay nada como tener al lado a alguien con experiencia, sobre todo si está bastante bregado.


----------



## Ageo (12 Nov 2010)

Estimado el flagelador de regres ¿podría facilitarme alguna referencia bibliográfica, si la conoce, sobre la historia y/o catálogo de los táleros imperiales centroeuropeos (aparte del consabido Krause)? me vale en portugués, español, francés o inglés.

Muchísimas gracias de antemano por sus interesantísimas aportaciones.

Estas monedas me tienen asombrado con su nivel de detalle y buen gusto. Un ejemplo: la adoración de los magos en un thaler de Colonia de 1688 (ejemplar vendido en Zurich, en junio de 2010, por 1.050 CHF)






Abusando aun más de su amabilidad; leí hace mucho tiempo que una de las primeras monedas acuñadas tras la caida del imperio romano en Europa occidental, fueron las del reino suevo en la Gallaecia romana, desafortunadamente nunca he encontrado referencias fotográficas de estas monedas en internet. Si Vd fuese tan amable de rebuscar en su amplia bibliografía 

Aquí unos regalos útiles para los “romanos” porque no es justo pedir antes de dar :
Roman Silver Coins (2nd Edition). Richard Plant. http://ifile.it/0v3jskz/0948964715.zip 
Roman Base Metal Coins. Richard Plant. http://ifile.it/ub39g7o/0948964472.zip 
Roman Silver Coins: The Republic to Augustus, Vol. 1. H. A. Seaby. http://ifile.it/7vshgdz/aYnbmHt7APZ.7z 
Roman Silver Coins: Tiberius to Commodus, Vol. 2. H. A. Seaby http://ifile.it/or1f6cp/0900652489.rar

Y éste es interesantísimo para ver como los romanos de la tardorepública concebían el dinero y sus usos. Con algunas ingenierías financieras que seguro resultarán de interés a tipos tan avezados en esas lides como el Sr. Monster 

Money in the Late Roman Republic (Columbia Studies in the Classical Tradition). David B. Hollander 
http://ifile.it/6sec17u/4PNcyfIS9wmH.7z


----------



## Eldenegro (12 Nov 2010)

el flagelador de regres dijo:


> Usted tiene amigos muy interesantes numismáticamente hablando; solo se me ocurre una persona con una colección de áureos al que el British Museum le haga consultas, el Señor Xavier Calicó; ¿me equivoco? Mmmm... si hay confianza, ¿podría hacerme la gestión de conseguirme la versión en ingles 'The roman Avrei'? Es que no hay manera de pillarla a un precio decente, parece que los pasalibreros los hayan acumulado para especular con ellos ...



No es el Sr. Calico. Es un cargo de justicia en tierras africanas. Se dedicaba de forma aficionada, pero la tocaba... y mucho!!.

Intentare quedar con el la proxima vez que vaya a ver a mis padres y le preguntare por el libro.

Un saludo


----------



## el flagelador de regres (12 Nov 2010)

Ageo dijo:


> Estimado el flagelador de regres ¿podría facilitarme alguna referencia bibliográfica, si la conoce, sobre la historia y/o catálogo de los táleros imperiales centroeuropeos (aparte del consabido Krause)? me vale en portugués, español, francés o inglés.



Pues desgraciadamente no; no conozco el Krause, así que no se si es una reedición completa del Davenport, que es la referencia canónica anglosajona; si no lo fuese, pillar directamente los Davenport, que creo están accesibles por internet 'pirateados'; la literatura mollar estará evidentemente en alemán, en la que yo estoy pez; pero en cuanto llegue a casa le hago una pequeña busqueda bibliográfica y cuento más. Quizás de forma tangencial le podría interesar Le Benelux d'or y Le Benelux d'argent de Del Monte, que contiene información de las acuñaciones de Flandes, el Franco-Condado y algunas Ciudades Imperiales de la zona; libro por otra parte muy interesante por cuanto tiene todas las acuñaciones 'hispanicas' (esto es, a nombre de monarcas hispanos) de la zona. La única pega es que son sumamente caros, mínimo 100€ por libro (mercado segunda mano y subastas).

El Roman Silver Coins es un librito muy útil como compendio (no vale para precios, de hecho, ya lo explicaré, ningún catálogo sirve para tasar monedas con muy escasas excepciones, y estas siempre hablando de moneda muy reciente), y asequible; los cinco tomos pueden comprarse buscando bien por internet por menos de 100€, y está muy ilustrado; igualmente están colgados por internet; no hace falta que de enlaces, es sencillisimo encontrarlos con una busqueda.

De la moneda sueva ya comentaré más en cuanto llegue a casa; por el momento citar un libro de moneda gallega que las trae, pero es carísimo: 'Moedas Galegas', de Paz Bernardo; a menos de 120€ no lo he visto en ningún lado. Después está el 'Moeda Sueva. Suevic Coinage' de Peixoto y Metcalf; de este solo tengo referencias indirectas en el sentido de que es bastante canónico (se usa bastante como referencia en la compra-venta), y tiene de coautor a Metcalf que es uno de los grandes estudiosos ingleses. Ni idea de la disponibilidad y precio. Más esta noche; y para dejar buen sabor de boca, un par de imagenes, que esto de las monedas entra por los ojos: una pieza alemana a nombre de Carlos V (nuestro Carlos I) de Hildesheim, 5 Goldgulden, fechada en 1528 aunque de acuñación posterior; y la otra un triente atribuido a los suevos, a nombre de Valentiniano III, y fechado por el segundo cuarto del siglo V acsearch.info - The ancient coin search engine.


----------



## Eldenegro (13 Nov 2010)

Para buscar informacion, principalmente de monedas modernas se puede consultar el Krause online en Numismaster

Numismaster

Que tiene una estupenda base de datos de monedas, principalmente americanas, pero tiene una parte de todo el mundo. Salen detalles de materiales, pesos y muchisimas con imagenes. La opcion de consulta es gratuita (requiere registro) y para valoraciones segun catalogo si que tiene un coste adicional.

Para moneda en general, principalmente francesas hay una tienda francesa con version web en ingles muy recomendable, porque no solo tiene monedas y demas, sino que vincula articulos y libros online (tambien los puedes comprar) Hay muchos articulos que se me escapan por no saber frances, pero con los traductores online puedes ir haciendo alguna cosa

INUMIS

Y para los que tengan interes por numismaticas estadounidenses (que lo tienen mucho mejor montado que nosotros) hay una web que recopila bastantes

VCOINS

Espero que os sirva esta informacion


----------



## currigrino (13 Nov 2010)

Os dejo un enlace ca una p'agina con la que aprend'i mucho. Viendo el nivel de conocimientos de algunos foreros en este hilo, el enlace quiz'a no les ense;ar'a mucho, pero para los que se inician en esto es muy bueno a mi parecer>

http:// http://www.tesorillo.com/

En otra ocasi'on os pondr'e alg'un ejemplo de mi colecci'on

Saludos.

*el teclado este es una m* Sorry


----------



## THEO (13 Nov 2010)

----------E de A----------------


----------



## Bubble Boy (13 Nov 2010)

Esta es una pregunta un poco chorra.

Todas estas piezas que habéis puesto, valen un pastón y no son para mileuristas, precisamente.

¿Hay alguna forma de disfrutar de este hobby lonchafinistamente?. No sé, ¿recogiendo monedas de fuentes o algo así??.

¿Alguien intercambia por correo?.


----------



## Vedast_borrado (13 Nov 2010)

Bubble Boy dijo:


> Esta es una pregunta un poco chorra.
> 
> Todas estas piezas que habéis puesto, valen un pastón y no son para mileuristas, precisamente.
> 
> ...



Bueno, una colección no tiene porqué tener monedas rarísimas ni de oro.


----------



## kaxkamel (14 Nov 2010)

consulta sobre donde consultar.

me ha pasado mi padre una cajita con monedas viejas. salvo un duro del alfonso y poco más, la mayoría son pelas y duros de franco (hay unas cuantas pesetas de 1944 de franco).

y hay varias francesas. Aparte de centimos de los 60 y 70... lo único "destacable" son varias monedas de 10 francos del 1948 Y 49, de 25 ctm agujereadas de 1924 y 1930 y dos de 50 francos de 1952
merece la pena intentar venderlas en ebay o mejor las hecho al pote de los hamarrekos para jugar al mus.


----------



## stigmesh (14 Nov 2010)

Mucho no te van a dar, 1 euro o asi, o igual 2 por las de 50 francos, pero si tiene una B debajo del 1952, a poco bien que este (MBC/TTB) puede valer 8-10 euros.


----------



## kaxkamel (14 Nov 2010)

stigmesh dijo:


> Mucho no te van a dar, 1 euro o asi, o igual 2 por las de 50 francos, pero si tiene una B debajo del 1952, a poco bien que este (MBC/TTB) puede valer 8-10 euros.



efectivamente tiene la susodicha B

qué quiere decir MBC/TTB?


----------



## Josh Cluni (14 Nov 2010)

Enhorabuena por este gran hilo. Es un gran placer para los profanos en el tema poder disfrutar de vuestros conocimientos numismaticos.

Viendo las grandes contribuciones que hay en este y en otros hilos, se me ha ocurrido que si alguno domina el tema, quizas seria interesante crear un hilo sobre inversion en arte. Alguien que sepa se anima?


----------



## Da Grappla_borrado (14 Nov 2010)

A mí me encantan las monedas de plata y si pudiera tener un real de a 8 (aunque fuera de FVII) y hércules franceses, sería feliz.

Como no tengo ni puta idea y paso de que me puedan estafar, no entro en el tema, pero si alguien sabe algo o las vende, que se manifieste.

La única moneda que tengo son 5 pts de Alfonso XII de 1877 con su pátina y todo. Se lee perfectamente PLUS ULTRA y el escudo tiene todos los detalles. También se nota que son estrellas lo que está a ambos lados del año 1877 y no circulos gastados como he visto en otras monedas. El pelo del Alfonso sí está más gastado.

Fue lo único que conservó mi bisabuelo de España y es una herencia muy querida, aunque siempre me ha gustado saber cuánto podría valer.


----------



## Petiso (14 Nov 2010)

Muy bueno este hilo. Se aprende mucho y hay muy buen nivel por aquí.
En línea de lo que comenta Josh sería muy interesante abrir más hilos para otro tipo de inversiones en coleccionables. Personalmente me interesan los comics, cromos, juguetes, libros, etc.

¿A alguien más le interesa?

Un saludo a todos.


----------



## Josh Cluni (14 Nov 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Bueno, precisamente la cartera del Vaticano se vende por una pasta gansa...otra cosa es que realmente "lo valga".... Personalmente todo lo moderno no me resulta atractivo como tema de colección. Manías que tiene uno...



El tema de monedas Vaticanas me resulta muy curioso. Por lo que he podido observar por ebay, los sets de euros tienen unos precios totalmente desproporcionados, supongo que por la demanda que se comentaba por parte de los coleccionistas de euro-sets. En cambio monedas y sets anteriores en libras son mucho mas economicos en su mayoria. Curioso... ienso:


----------



## VOTIN (14 Nov 2010)

Petiso dijo:


> Muy bueno este hilo. Se aprende mucho y hay muy buen nivel por aquí.
> En línea de lo que comenta Josh sería muy interesante abrir más hilos para otro tipo de inversiones en coleccionables. Personalmente me interesan los comics, cromos, juguetes, libros, etc.
> 
> ¿A alguien más le interesa?
> ...



Me parece que este hilo de salir para selectos se esta degradando a los mas bajos niveles perroflauticos


----------



## Garrapatez (14 Nov 2010)

currigrino dijo:


> Os dejo un enlace ca una p'agina con la que aprend'i mucho. Viendo el nivel de conocimientos de algunos foreros en este hilo, el enlace quiz'a no les ense;ar'a mucho, pero para los que se inician en esto es muy bueno a mi parecer>
> 
> http:// http://www.tesorillo.com/
> 
> ...



Currigrino, creo acordarme que en algún hilo comentaste algo sobre búsqueda de tesoros con cierta herramienta que no quiero mentar , si no es mucha indiscrección, me gustaría preguntarte si sabes si es posible buscar moneda antigua en España de manera 100% legal fuera de yacimientos arqueológicos con esos aparatos o si es muy complicado.

Gracias por adelantado.


----------



## asqueado (14 Nov 2010)

Da Grappla dijo:


> A mí me encantan las monedas de plata y si pudiera tener un real de a 8 (aunque fuera de FVII) y hércules franceses, sería feliz.
> 
> Como no tengo ni puta idea y paso de que me puedan estafar, no entro en el tema, pero si alguien sabe algo o las vende, que se manifieste.
> 
> ...



Las 5 pesetas de Alfonso XII de 1877, en ese año fue una tirada de 6.987.293 piezas, como sabras segun como se encuentren la monedas tienen un valor, pues bien la de
MBC( Muy buena Conservacion). Muy poco desgaste, leyendas perfectas y buen relieve, fechas en estrellas legibles, sin golpes ni rayas)
En este estado de conservacion te podrian dar segun catalogo 20,00 euros
EBC( Extraordinariamente Buena Conservacion) Desgaste casi inapreciable, supera considerablemente al anterior estado de conservacion. Gran belleza.
En este estado de conservacion te podrian dar segun catalogo 425,00 euros
S/C ( Sin circular) Nueva, no llego a entrar en curso aunque la humedad ambiental haya dorado u oscurecido ligeramente su superficie.
En este estado de conservacion te podrian dar segun catalogo 1,200,00 euros
Bueno todo esto es orientativo, yo he visto comprar por mucho mas o de menos de lo que rigen los catalogos de monedas.


----------



## puntodecontrol (15 Nov 2010)

Garrapatez dijo:


> Currigrino, creo acordarme que en algún hilo comentaste algo sobre búsqueda de tesoros con cierta herramienta que no quiero mentar , si no es mucha indiscrección, me gustaría preguntarte si sabes si es posible buscar moneda antigua en España de manera 100% legal fuera de yacimientos arqueológicos con esos aparatos o si es muy complicado.
> 
> Gracias por adelantado.




Cojonuda tu firma compi ;-)
¿Se actualiza sola?


----------



## currigrino (15 Nov 2010)

Garrapatez dijo:


> Currigrino, creo acordarme que en algún hilo comentaste algo sobre búsqueda de tesoros con cierta herramienta que no quiero mentar , si no es mucha indiscrección, me gustaría preguntarte si sabes si es posible buscar moneda antigua en España de manera 100% legal fuera de yacimientos arqueológicos con esos aparatos o si es muy complicado.
> 
> Gracias por adelantado.



Buscarlo es 100% legal fuera de cualquier zona arqueologica... siempre que inmediatamente entregues a Patrimonio todo aquel objeto que encuentres con una antiguedad mayor de 100 anyos :´(

Por eso lo interesante es irse a las playas a por moneda de curso legal y joyeria. El uso en tierras de interior puede acarrear problemas de tipo etico y legal en el caso de encontrar algo valioso por su material de costitucion o su interes arqueologico.


----------



## silverdaemon (19 Nov 2010)

*Información sobre monedas numismaticas de plata*

Buenas

Me gustaría saber si Fantasmon, Monster, u otros expertos del foro me podrian informar acerca de lo siguiente:

Viendo la subida de la plata, y la que creo esta por venir, me gustaría comprar monedas de plata que hasta ahora valian digamos...25-50 euros (cuando las onzas estaban sobre 13-15) debido a su valor numismático, y ahora la subida de la plata ha reducido notablemente el premium numismático, hacíendolas mas interesantes por su doble faceta de poder venderlas por su valor numismático y por su plata.

Me gustaría saber que monedas y de que paises podrian ser mas interesantes dentro de la categoría que acabo de describir. En especial me interesan las que presenten posibilidades de revalorización numismática por su corta tirada u otros factores 

Gracias


----------



## Ulisses (19 Nov 2010)

silverdaemon dijo:


> Buenas
> 
> Me gustaría saber si Fantasmon, Monster, u otros expertos del foro me podrian informar acerca de lo siguiente:
> 
> ...



De plata y de corta tirada.....ienso:

Las únicas que se me vienen a la cabeza son las de Femstore...


Creo que es difícil que una moneda reuna ambas condiciones. Yo, hace algún tiempo sugerí las crowns inglesas, tanto las históricas como las proof, de esos islotes que funcionan como paraísos fiscales de la conmonwealth.


----------



## madmax (20 Nov 2010)

currigrino dijo:


> Buscarlo es 100% legal fuera de cualquier zona arqueologica... siempre que inmediatamente entregues a Patrimonio todo aquel objeto que encuentres con una antiguedad mayor de 100 anyos :´(
> 
> Por eso lo interesante es irse a las playas a por moneda de curso legal y joyeria. El uso en tierras de interior puede acarrear problemas de tipo etico y legal en el caso de encontrar algo valioso por su material de costitucion o su interes arqueologico.



Igualito que en otros países.

Luego la gente se sorprende de que en la construcción de un edificio de una de las top-10 aparezca una columna conmemorativa, y comiencen a salir por la noche camiones llenos de chinorros.

Otro ejemplo de que el totalitarismo y el patrimonio histórico no se llevan bien (salvo cuando se trate de las "pirámides" de los amiguetes, y no de los otros)


----------



## Garrapatez (20 Nov 2010)

madmax dijo:


> Igualito que en otros países.
> 
> Luego la gente se sorprende de que en la construcción de un edificio de una de las top-10 aparezca una columna conmemorativa, y comiencen a salir por la noche camiones llenos de chinorros.
> 
> Otro ejemplo de que el totalitarismo y el patrimonio histórico no se llevan bien (salvo cuando se trate de las "pirámides" de los amiguetes, y no de los otros)



En UK tengo entendido que los buscatesoros deben entregar todo lo encontrado a las autoridades, pero es legal buscar, allí el organismo correspondiente a cultura imagino creo que es el que se encarga de tasar el tesoro y luego compensan al descubridor proporcionalmente al valor del tesoro.

De esta manera el gobierno tiene a una legión de aficionados buscando tesoros que no cobran sueldo, cuando descubren algo se tasa y le dan su parte en justa recompensa.

Aquí como no se puede buscar como aficionado los que lo hacen lo tienen que hacer de manera furtiva y logicamente no van a ser tan tontos de declarar un tesoro encontrado, de esta manera el expolio está garantizado.

Menuda diferencia


----------



## Vedast_borrado (21 Nov 2010)

Me he encontrado esta moneda por Ebay (http://***.ebay.es/1-Coin-Gold-Libe...07188?pt=Münzen_Medaillen&hash=item41545c4454) y me ha hecho pensar. 

¿Cómo pueden habernos tomado el pelo para que hoy en día un dólar sea sólo un papel, del cual pueden hacer tantas copias como quieran, mientras antes un dólar era una moneda de oro, limitando muchísimo más la cantidad de copias que se podía hacer?


----------



## puntodecontrol (21 Nov 2010)

kaxkamel dijo:


> efectivamente tiene la susodicha B
> 
> qué quiere decir MBC/TTB?



C&P de otro lado....

BC - Buena conservación, se aprecia el año de emisión y parte de la leyenda, estrella poco visible y bastante desgaste en la moneda, se pueden apreciar rayas o manchas en ellas, pueden estar limpiadas con lo cual han perdido bastante valor. Algunos la consideran coleccionables, sobre todo si son muy antiguas. Corresponde al VG internacional.

MBC - Muy buena conservación, estrellas bien visibles y la moneda no debe estar limpiada, lo más sumergida en líquido apropiado durante unos minutos, enjuagada rápidamente y secada con un paño muy suave. Suelen tener visible toda la leyenda, aunque a veces se ha perdido parte. Ej. pesetas de Franco sin plus visible o ultra muy flojo o no completo. Corresponde al VF internacional.

EBC - Moneda circulada pero muy poco, es la típica moneda que ha mantenido un coleccionista a lo largo de muchos años y ha sabido guardarla en unas condiciones optimas. Nunca han sido limpiadas y conservan parte del brillo original y leyendas y estrellas bien visibles. Corresponde al EF internacional.

SC - Moneda no circulada, extraida directamente de cartucho o bolsa de la FNMT. Si la moneda es muy antigua se suelen desechar las dos situadas a ambos lados del cartucho. Corresponde al UNC internacional.

Partiendo de estas cuatro un tasador o experto puede incluir un signo +/- detráse del grado de conservación. Además existen otras dos variedades con alto valor para el coleccionista:

FDC - Por supuesto sin circular y con una acuñación más fuerte de lo normal.

Proof - Pruebas numismáticas dedicadas al coleccionismo exclusivamente, por regla general no son puestas en circulación.


----------



## el flagelador de regres (22 Nov 2010)

silverdaemon dijo:


> Me gustaría saber que monedas y de que paises podrian ser mas interesantes dentro de la categoría que acabo de describir. En especial me interesan las que presenten posibilidades de revalorización numismática por su corta tirada u otros factores



Juas... no quiere na el colega :XX:... yo también quiero esa info. Mira, llevo ya más de dos años estudiando de manera bastante intensiva numismática, y soy incapaz de hacer una recomendación del calibre que pides; es más, dudo que nadie pueda hacer semejante recomendación.

Te voy a dar un consejo que vale su peso en oro: en el plan que vas, no entres en numismática; las posibilidades de que te pegues un buen resbalón y palmes pasta (y hasta posiblemente bastante) son demasiado elevadas. Si te interesa la plata, pilla bullion, que las perspectiva de evolución de la plata es suficientemente interesante.


----------



## Samuel_five (22 Nov 2010)

Aunque igual esto no tiene mucho que ver con el hilo, pero me he enterado que hay mucha moneda de 50 pesos mejicanos falsa en circulación ... ¿alguna forma de detectarlas?


----------



## Monsterspeculator (22 Nov 2010)

Samuel_five dijo:


> Aunque igual esto no tiene mucho que ver con el hilo, pero me he enterado que hay mucha moneda de 50 pesos mejicanos falsa en circulación ... ¿alguna forma de detectarlas?



Hay varias falsas. Las hay que tienen el mismo oro, en algunas el año es superior al 47 y eso indica que son reproducciones, en otras se nota un trabajo muy basto (fijarse en los números y en la mujer-libertad, en particular en la cintura). Estas dan las medidas y el peso evidentemente.

Las hay de ley más baja. Algunas de ley 700 que pesan 1-2 gramos menos. 

No hay problema en reconocerlas.

Ya sabéis, siempre con vuestra basculita digital de bolsillo...


Las falsificaciones de ley baja se dan mucho en España en monedas españolas de las que las mujeres se hacían joyas. Algunos joyeros tenían la costumbre de cambiar las monedas buenas por reproducciones...En Francia hay muchísimas menos...

Sería interesante discutir el tema de como reconocer las diversas falsificaciones...


----------



## Vedast_borrado (29 Nov 2010)

Una pregunta:

Las monedas del estilo de 40, 50, 100 francos, o de 5 soberanos (5 veces un soberano), ¿son fáciles de vender a un precio decente después o hay que recurrir a Ebay? En algunos casos sale el gramo más caro que en las "normales" de 20 francos o 1 soberano, por tener tiradas muy limitadas, pero no sé si después en la práctica sería fácil recuperar ese premium extra.


----------



## Eldenegro (11 Dic 2010)

Perdon que me equivoque de post.

Para reflotar el hilo, os dejo un link a una paguina web con referencias de monedas de todo el mundo.

Va bien sobre todo para ir viendo que monedas queremos buscar.

LINK


----------



## asqueado (11 Dic 2010)

Eldenegro dijo:


> Bueno!! Por fin he conseguido una de las monedas que me faltaban en una de las pocas colecciones de la FNMT que me parecen interesantes.
> 
> "El cincuentin del Cantar del Mio Cid" (PD. Peaso monedon, como le tires a alguien a la cabeza le puedes hacer daño)
> 
> ...



Muy bonita y enhorabuena por el regalo, pues si, pesa lo suyo concretamente 168,75 grs y tiene un diametro de 73 mm de 925 mil, su precio oscila en mas de 170 euros aproximadamente.
Yo tambien consegui ayer por fin, una coleccion que iba detras de ella desde hace algun tiempo de unos guerreros del mundo antiguo, son en concreto 12 monedas de 10 francos de este año de la Republica Democratica del Congo, con un peso de cada una de 29,2 grs en calidad Prof de 925 mil.por 163 euros, aqui os pongo las fotos del ANVERSO




















































FOTO DE REVERSO (ES IGUAL EN TODAS LAS MONEDAS)


----------



## DrJ (11 Dic 2010)

Estupenda colección Asqueado.

Si has conseguido las 12 por 163€ es un precio muy bueno :Aplauso:

Salu2


----------



## asqueado (11 Dic 2010)

DrJ dijo:


> Estupenda colección Asqueado.
> 
> Si has conseguido las 12 por 163€ es un precio muy bueno :Aplauso:
> 
> Salu2



Gracias Drj, a mi por lo menos me encantan, pues de las seis que el vendedor lleva subastadas, yo me he quedado en medio por la cantidad que he pagado, otros las han comprado mas baratas por 146 euros y 152 euros, lo que hace que el precio-peso de la moneda esa sea bastante bueno


----------



## rory (12 Dic 2010)

asqueado dijo:


> Gracias Drj, a mi por lo menos me encantan, pues de las seis que el vendedor lleva subastadas, yo me he quedado en medio por la cantidad que he pagado, otros las han comprado mas baratas por 146 euros y 152 euros, lo que hace que el precio-peso de la moneda esa sea bastante bueno



Ummm....me gustan esas monedas....¿dónde las has comprado? Por ese precio ni m lo pensaba ala hora de pillarlas.

Una pregunta numismática. ¿qué precio pagariais por las monedas de 1992 cubanas? Me refiero a las de 1 onza de plata, conmemorativa del descubimiento, la cartuja, los reyes católicos, fauna cubana, etc.


----------



## asqueado (13 Dic 2010)

rory dijo:


> Ummm....me gustan esas monedas....¿dónde las has comprado? Por ese precio ni m lo pensaba ala hora de pillarlas.
> 
> Una pregunta numismática. ¿qué precio pagariais por las monedas de 1992 cubanas? Me refiero a las de 1 onza de plata, conmemorativa del descubimiento, la cartuja, los reyes católicos, fauna cubana, etc.



En Ebay


----------



## Overlord (9 Mar 2011)

Vamos a resucitar el hilo que esta un poco parado 

¿Que opinais de estas monedas de 20 dolares? ¿tienen buen mercado? ¿son apreciadas?

¿ algún tipo de valor numismatico o valen todas lo mismo?


----------



## Hércules (9 Mar 2011)

Overlord dijo:


> Vamos a resucitar el hilo que esta un poco parado
> 
> ¿Que opinais de estas monedas de 20 dolares? ¿tienen buen mercado? ¿son apreciadas?
> 
> ¿ algún tipo de valor numismatico o valen todas lo mismo?



Gracias por el reflote, habla un aficionado, eso por delante, en USA están valoradas y tienen su mercado, como las hércules en francia, pero algo de sobrespot si que llevan, sobre todo las más antiguas.

Por lo que podido ver, las finales del siglo XIX o 1900 y poco si que llevan bastante sobrespot, dependiendo claro de la conservación

Las más comunes que se pueden encontrar en nuestro país (años 20s), ya menos, las piezas más comunes sobre los 20 poco de euros...

son 24 gramos de plata fina, por lo que bueno, no es descabellado, pero son muy bonitas.

Algun otro forero podrá decir bastante más, yo tengo un par de ellas por capricho.

Saludos


----------



## Vedast_borrado (9 Mar 2011)

Hércules dijo:


> Gracias por el reflote, habla un aficionado, eso por delante, en USA están valoradas y tienen su mercado, como las hércules en francia, pero algo de sobrespot si que llevan, sobre todo las más antiguas.
> 
> Por lo que podido ver, las finales del siglo XIX o 1900 y poco si que llevan bastante sobrespot, dependiendo claro de la conservación
> 
> ...



WTF?!

Gold $20 Double Eagles For Sale - Tax Free

Son de oro, de un poco menos de una onza, y tienen un _sobrespot_ de al menos el 10%.


----------



## Vedast_borrado (9 Mar 2011)

Aquí sale lo que pagan por ellas en Gold4ex, depende mucho del estado: Gold Rates


----------



## Hércules (9 Mar 2011)

Vedast dijo:


> WTF?!
> 
> Gold $20 Double Eagles For Sale - Tax Free
> 
> Son de oro, de un poco menos de una onza, y tienen un _sobrespot_ de al menos el 10%.



:ouch::ouch::ouch::ouch::ouch:

Si PERDÓN me he confundido, estaba pensando en mis morgan de 1$.

Y si, las de oro llevan mucho sobreespot, un 10% se me queda corto incluso, en calidad sin circular mucho más.

Muy bonitas, a mi personalmente me gustan casi más las que llevan el indio.


----------



## Overlord (9 Mar 2011)

Gracias por la respuesta Hércules, pero efectivamente se trata de las de oro.



Vedast dijo:


> Aquí sale lo que pagan por ellas en Gold4ex, depende mucho del estado: Gold Rates





Gracias por el enlace,me suena de haberlo visto antes .

Estuve apunto de comprar una en ebay por 935€ gastos incluidos pero me frene al final porque no conozco bien esas monedas, aunque solo por el peso y ley ya se veía que merecía la pena.

Al final me hice con esto:

http://***.ebay.es/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150570448357&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT#ht_500wt_949

http://***.ebay.es/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180633203029&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT#ht_578wt_932

http://***.ebay.es/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180633206272&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT#ht_578wt_932

Creo que hice buena compra

Edito: hmmm no deja pegar enlace a ebay? 

Es un canguro de 1/4 oz de 2010 por 252,50€ gastos incluidos
2 monedas de 20 francos franceses napoleon y angel por 380€ las dos ( 190€ cada una ) gastos incluidos.


----------



## Vedast_borrado (9 Mar 2011)

Overlord dijo:


> Gracias por la respuesta Hércules, pero efectivamente se trata de las de oro.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Muy barato todo. Ya es raro, en Ebay por lo visto está todo muy caro.


----------



## Hércules (9 Mar 2011)

Overlord dijo:


> Gracias por la respuesta Hércules, pero efectivamente se trata de las de oro.
> 
> Gracias por el enlace,me suena de haberlo visto antes .



Si a estas horas veo a la señora y ya me cuesta distinguir entre oro y plata, jeje.

Para los que les guste la numismática, recomiendo este portal, tiene muchísimas monedas con sus características tecnicas (pesos, diametros, ley, cantos, leyendas, cecas) e imagenes de buenisima resolución, y va creciendo a pasos agigantados, hace poco que han incluido Francia, pero en moneda española, británica y americana está muy bien

The Coin Database

Un saludo y siento la metida de pata


----------



## Hércules (9 Mar 2011)

Vedast dijo:


> Muy barato todo. Ya es raro, en Ebay por lo visto está todo muy caro.



Muy muy barato. Enhorabuena, o revisa la mercancía no vaya a ser el diablo. Siempre paypal.


----------



## Overlord (9 Mar 2011)

Vedast dijo:


> Muy barato todo. Ya es raro, en Ebay por lo visto está todo muy caro.



Si que esta todo bastante caro pero de vez en cuando en alguna subasta puedes conseguir algo en precio "justo" y que sea de un vendedor serio. Pero hay que mirar mucho mucho...


----------



## Monsterspeculator (9 Mar 2011)

Overlord dijo:


> Vamos a resucitar el hilo que esta un poco parado
> 
> ¿Que opinais de estas monedas de 20 dolares? ¿tienen buen mercado? ¿son apreciadas?
> 
> ¿ algún tipo de valor numismatico o valen todas lo mismo?



En USA hay un mercado enorme y muy sofisticado de moneda americana. 

Las monedas de $20 se pagan con bastante overspot, muchísimo en calidades muy buenas, ciertos años y mints. En general las anteriores a 1869 son más caras. La St Gaudens de 1933 tiene una historia curiosa que podéis encontrar por internet. Hay 2 o 3 que son de las monedas más caras del Mundo.

Las del montón se pagan con un 10-20% de overspot.


----------



## FoSz2 (11 Mar 2011)

¿Es indicio de algo el que no te quieran dar factura de una compra de monedas de plata?
No sé si tiene importancia o no. Sobre todo con precio un pelín baratos.

PD.- Sí, es por una compra que acabo de hacer. No, no es mucha cantidad, sólo una moneda de plata.
PD2.- Ya sé ¿qué hago comprando monedas de plata que no sean karlillos? Es que era mu bonita, me gustó. Una Liberty. La primera que tengo.


----------



## Hércules (12 Mar 2011)

FoSz2 dijo:


> ¿Es indicio de algo el que no te quieran dar factura de una compra de monedas de plata?
> No sé si tiene importancia o no. Sobre todo con precio un pelín baratos.
> 
> PD.- Sí, es por una compra que acabo de hacer. No, no es mucha cantidad, sólo una moneda de plata.
> PD2.- Ya sé ¿qué hago comprando monedas de plata que no sean karlillos? Es que era mu bonita, me gustó. Una Liberty. La primera que tengo.



Hombre, lo más probable es que sea para escamotear el IVA.

Pero que liberty, una onza bullion o una clásica?

No te preocupes, este parece el hilo adecuado para los que no solo descambiamos karlillos,

es una de estas


----------



## Vedast_borrado (12 Mar 2011)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> La St Gaudens de 1933 tiene una historia curiosa que podéis encontrar por internet. Hay 2 o 3 que son de las monedas más caras del Mundo.



Por si le interesa a alguien más, que lo acabo de encontrar: 1933 Gold Double Eagle - World's Most Valuable Coin - Most Expensive Coin


----------



## Monsterspeculator (12 Mar 2011)

FoSz2 dijo:


> ¿Es indicio de algo el que no te quieran dar factura de una compra de monedas de plata?
> No sé si tiene importancia o no. Sobre todo con precio un pelín baratos.



Es indicio de que prefieren no pagar IVA y otras zarandajas a Hacienda y repercutírtelo en el precio.



FoSz2 dijo:


> PD.- Sí, es por una compra que acabo de hacer. No, no es mucha cantidad, sólo una moneda de plata.
> PD2.- Ya sé ¿qué hago comprando monedas de plata que no sean karlillos? Es que era mu bonita, me gustó. Una Liberty. La primera que tengo.



¿Qué llamas "Liberty"? ¿Peace? ¿Morgan? ¿Eagle?

El Morgan que te muestra Hercules es de las monedas de plata más bellas. Yo les regalo a las foreras y no veas qué exito...


----------



## Monsterspeculator (12 Mar 2011)

Vedast dijo:


> Por si le interesa a alguien más, que lo acabo de encontrar: 1933 Gold Double Eagle - World's Most Valuable Coin - Most Expensive Coin



Hay un libro entero de lectura agradable contando la historia. Ahora no tengo el título y autor a mano...


----------



## Hércules (12 Mar 2011)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> El Morgan que te muestra Hercules es de las monedas de plata más bellas. Yo les regalo a las foreras y no veas qué exito...



Una duda Monsterspeculator, cual es el precio de mercado de estas monedas compradas aquí en España?

Cuanto sobrespot llevan normalmente, hablando siempre de muy buenas conservaciones?

Gracias, y no te pases regalando


----------



## Monsterspeculator (12 Mar 2011)

Hércules dijo:


> Una duda Monsterspeculator, cual es el precio de mercado de estas monedas compradas aquí en España?
> 
> Cuanto sobrespot llevan normalmente, hablando siempre de muy buenas conservaciones?
> 
> Gracias, y no te pases regalando



Uno no puede hablar del precio de sus regalos...


----------



## Hércules (12 Mar 2011)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Uno no puede hablar del precio de sus regalos...



Pues habla del precio de los míos, que quiero conquistar a una diosa pero tampoco sin dejarme la visa en el intento.


----------



## Vedast_borrado (12 Mar 2011)

Hércules dijo:


> Pues habla del precio de los míos, que quiero conquistar a una diosa pero tampoco sin dejarme la visa en el intento.



A menos que sea alguna muy rara, del estilo de esta, 20-25 euros.


----------



## Vedast_borrado (12 Mar 2011)

Hércules dijo:


> Pues habla del precio de los míos, que quiero conquistar a una diosa pero tampoco sin dejarme la visa en el intento.



30.05$ mínimo en APMEX (comprando 1000 eso).
Silver Morgan Dollars | Buy Silver Online | APMEX.com


----------



## Hércules (12 Mar 2011)

Overlord dijo:


> Vamos a resucitar el hilo que esta un poco parado



Que no decaiga, que opinais de los míticos 50 francos Hércules que adornan mi avatar.

30 gramos de plata .900, 41 milimetros de diámetro.


----------



## hinka (14 Mar 2011)

Unas de las más bonitas, gran calidad. Yo personalmente prefiero las de 5 francs de 0.900 y 0.7234oz, las del tipo Union et Force. Son más peculiares, más raras, hechas con dios sabe cuantos cuños. Siempre te puedes llevar una grata sorpresa.
Las que tu indicas la de 80 es la más rara 50000 unidades sobre unos 70-80€ en ebay.
Este año sale la de 100 Francs, bonito diseño. Pero menos contenido en plata.
Disponible en abril, ahora mismo disponible en algunos sitio con entrega en abril por unos 120€.


----------



## FoSz2 (14 Mar 2011)

Hércules dijo:


> Hombre, lo más probable es que sea para escamotear el IVA.
> 
> Pero que liberty, una onza bullion o una clásica?
> 
> ...





Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Es indicio de que prefieren no pagar IVA y otras zarandajas a Hacienda y repercutírtelo en el precio.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pues creo que es una Eagle de plata (es que ponía "liberty" en la moneda y por eso la llamo así)
American Silver Eagle Dollars - Silver Bullion Coin

Vale, si es sólo por el iva me quedo tranquilo. No estoy habituado al tacto ni al peso de las monedas de plata y no estaba seguro, sobretodo con la web que os acabo de dejar para que veáis la imagen de la moneda.
Supongo que a todos los novatos les dará este yuyu al principio.


----------



## Ageo (16 Mar 2011)

Para dejarse los ojos: The charm of gold in ancient coinage

QUEST'ORO ROTONDO... - Istituto di Archeologia - Universit Cattolica del Sacro Cuore


----------



## Hércules (16 Mar 2011)

Sigamos pues, sin caballo, de los soberanos más buscados, con sus 8 gramos de oro de 22 kilates y 22 milimetros de diámetro.


----------



## Eldenegro (16 Mar 2011)

Hércules dijo:


> Sigamos pues, sin caballo, de los soberanos más buscados, con sus 8 gramos de oro de 22 kilates y 22 milimetros de diámetro.



Bonita moneda.... ¿a cuanto la vendes?


----------



## Samuel_five (16 Mar 2011)

¿sabéis si existen las monedas de oro de 50 liras italianas de Vittorio Emanuelle III? Me hablan de una, pero yo tenía entendido que solo las hay de 20 liras ...


----------



## Eldenegro (17 Mar 2011)

Samuel_five dijo:


> ¿sabéis si existen las monedas de oro de 50 liras italianas de Vittorio Emanuelle III? Me hablan de una, pero yo tenía entendido que solo las hay de 20 liras ...



Haberlas, hailas 

Lo que han tenido poca tirada y quien la tenga seguaramente le metera un premium importante.

Mira esta web, tienen todas las tiradas de la "Union Latina"

Latin Monetary Union


----------



## FoSz2 (17 Mar 2011)

Lo traigo del hilo oficial de la plata. Cómo detectar falsificaciones. 
Para lo que no entendéis bien el inglés: el peso tiene unidades en onzas, si pone 1,0000 es que la moneda pesa 1 onza. La carcasa de plástico pesa 0,2. Las monedas de la izda. son las buenas. Las de la dcha. las malas.



Vedast dijo:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eA0OMcsx1S0&feature=uploademail[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Monedas de plata de Max Keiser al final del vídeo.


----------



## Hércules (18 Mar 2011)

Eldenegro dijo:


> Bonita moneda.... ¿a cuanto la vendes?



Jeje, no yo no vendo nada (de momento:XX

No la tengo dentro de mi colección, y quién la tiene estoy seguro de que no te la vendería, ni siquiera por una importante suma...


----------



## Hércules (18 Mar 2011)

FoSz2 dijo:


> Pues creo que es una Eagle de plata (es que ponía "liberty" en la moneda y por eso la llamo así)
> American Silver Eagle Dollars - Silver Bullion Coin
> 
> Vale, si es sólo por el iva me quedo tranquilo. No estoy habituado al tacto ni al peso de las monedas de plata y no estaba seguro, sobretodo con la web que os acabo de dejar para que veáis la imagen de la moneda.
> Supongo que a todos los novatos les dará este yuyu al principio.



Si lo del iva es lo más probable, si te da el peso y diámetro duerme tranquilo, aunque tener facturilla siempre puede venir bien.

Esa moneda es la que por aquí llaman generalmente silver eagle. Es una onza de inversión, de las monedas más reconocidas como inversión. Salvo excepción, (96 por su menor tirada), el valor numismático es 0, valdrá lo que valga la plata, más un % en un mercado normal. 

A mi personalmente, para moneda usana, mis preferidos sin duda los dolares tipo morgan, eso sí, menos plata y más caros, pero no se siguen acuñando año tras año a diferencia de las eagles.


----------



## Eldenegro (18 Mar 2011)

Hércules dijo:


> Jeje, no yo no vendo nada (de momento:XX
> 
> No la tengo dentro de mi colección, y quién la tiene estoy seguro de que no te la vendería, ni siquiera por una importante suma...



No se crea... yo tengo uno en la coleccion y no hubo diferencias importantes sobre el "standard"

Conozco algun sitio donde encontrarlo bien de precio, y es una pieza excelente para completar cualquier coleccion


----------



## Monsterspeculator (18 Mar 2011)

Hércules dijo:


> Jeje, no yo no vendo nada (de momento:XX
> 
> No la tengo dentro de mi colección, y quién la tiene estoy seguro de que no te la vendería, ni siquiera por una importante suma...



¿De donde te sacas eso? Se pagan igual que el resto de soberanos. No empecemos con las manipulaciones...


----------



## burbujasplot (18 Mar 2011)

el columnario es de una calidad excelente.


----------



## Hércules (18 Mar 2011)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> ¿De donde te sacas eso? Se pagan igual que el resto de soberanos. No empecemos con las manipulaciones...



Pues vale, si tú lo dices no hay más que discutir.
Te recomiendo que no me busques, no te voy a entrar al trapo. Pero antes de descalificar a ver si te paras a leer un poquito ¿si? 

Yo no he dicho ni me meto en que se tengan que pagar más que otro soberano, sólo que es uno de los más buscados y que la persona que conozco que la tiene no la vende ni mucho menos por el precio de un soberano, ¿estoy manipulando?

Que tengas muy buenos días.


----------



## Hércules (18 Mar 2011)

Eldenegro dijo:


> No se crea... yo tengo uno en la coleccion y no hubo diferencias importantes sobre el "standard"
> 
> Conozco algun sitio donde encontrarlo bien de precio, y es una pieza excelente para completar cualquier coleccion



Es posible si, no he dicho lo contrario, solo que es una pieza de las más buscadas, ya que la reina Victoria tiene bastante tirón.

Y si, es una pieza muy bonita.


----------



## VOTIN (18 Mar 2011)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> En USA hay un mercado enorme y muy sofisticado de moneda americana.
> 
> Las monedas de $20 se pagan con bastante overspot, muchísimo en calidades muy buenas, ciertos años y mints. En general las anteriores a 1869 son más caras. La St Gaudens de 1933 tiene una historia curiosa que podéis encontrar por internet. Hay 2 o 3 que son de las monedas más caras del Mundo.
> 
> Las del montón se pagan con un 10-20% de overspot.



..............que tiempos aquellos en que compraba mis monedillas de 20$ a 600€ gracias a mi amigo monster ,que pena que solo comprara un puñado


----------



## Nakamura (18 Mar 2011)

umm ahora que lo pienso... hace años en el doble fondo de un armario que se hiba a tirar descubrí un farjo impresionante de billetes. Me quede sin palabras cuando comencé a observarlos y darme cuenta de que son de fechas entre 1904 y 1940 mas o menos, muchos de ellos completamente nuevos. 
Aparte de claro está lo curioso del asunto ¿Esto tiene algun valor?

pd: pongo fotos si ayudan pero hoy no k no tengo camara


----------



## VOTIN (18 Mar 2011)

Nakamura dijo:


> umm ahora que lo pienso... hace años en el doble fondo de un armario que se hiba a tirar descubrí un farjo impresionante de billetes. Me quede sin palabras cuando comencé a observarlos y darme cuenta de que son de fechas entre 1904 y 1940 mas o menos, muchos de ellos completamente nuevos.
> Aparte de claro está lo curioso del asunto ¿Esto tiene algun valor?
> 
> pd: pongo fotos si ayudan pero hoy no k no tengo camara



Si quieres te digo sitios que por 200 euros te dicen si lo que tienes son cromos sin valor,pagares de ruinasa pal culo o billetes de coleccion
Pero vamos para salir de dudas gratis madaselos al forero PLATON


----------



## Platón (18 Mar 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> vamos para salir de dudas gratis madaselos al forero PLATON



Hablando del rey de Roma...




Hércules dijo:


> Pues vale, si tú lo dices no hay más que discutir.
> Te recomiendo que no me busques, no te voy a entrar al trapo. Pero antes de descalificar a ver si te paras a leer un poquito ¿si?



Haces bien en no caer en el juego de este individuo, tiene un problema severo de autoestima y los psicólogos no aciertan con la terapia, el condicionamiento clásico no funciona, y como pastillas no quiere tomar...tenemos que sufrirlo y dejarle que se crea el dueño del foro, el tasador de todas las monedas del mundo y suelte cada dos por tres "paga sólo el metal":XX:

No hay solución, tú sigue posteando las monedas que consideres oportunas y pasando que es gerundio. Algunos lo agradecemos.


----------



## burbujasplot (18 Mar 2011)

no es por nada, pero es que veo demasiada moneda de oro y plata. Como si sólo valiesen la pena estas monedas.
Tenemos una amplia variedad de monedas de cobre, zinc, aluminio, que valen más la pena que muchas onzas.
Un saludo.


----------



## Eldenegro (19 Mar 2011)

burbujasplot dijo:


> no es por nada, pero es que veo demasiada moneda de oro y plata. Como si sólo valiesen la pena estas monedas.
> Tenemos una amplia variedad de monedas de cobre, zinc, aluminio, que valen más la pena que muchas onzas.
> Un saludo.



Monedas de cobre hay muy interesantes. Sestercios romanos, por ejemplo.

Monedas de zinc o aluminio no estoy deacuerdo. Se desgastan demasiado rapido, normalmente se han realizado (sobre todo las de aluminio) en epocas de guerra y los diseños son justitos. Evidentemente hay numis que te quieren vender el oro y el moro, pero eso es entrar en su juego, y con su baraja. Me resulta mas interesantes monedas antiguas de madera o huesos.

Por en contrario, hay paterns en cuproniquel que estan muy bien, pero la gran mayoria de las monedas que merecen la pena estan fabricadas con otros metales.


----------



## Eldenegro (19 Mar 2011)

Hércules dijo:


> No la tengo dentro de mi colección, y quién la tiene estoy seguro de que no te la vendería, ni siquiera por una importante suma...





Hércules dijo:


> Es posible si, no he dicho lo contrario, solo que es una pieza de las más buscadas, ya que la reina Victoria tiene bastante tirón.
> 
> Y si, es una pieza muy bonita.



Creo que en dos post te has dejado en entredicho, mas todavia cuando puedes preguntar y veras que no hay diferencias importantes de valores de compra o de venta entre un tipo de soberano y el otro.

El 90% de la gente que esta comprando soberanos hoy en dia ni siquiera sabe que existe este modelo, pero se hicieron tiradas millonarias en este acabado. Igual que hay mucha gente que tampoco sabe que hay soberanos mas antiguos, y que no siempre han sido de 8 gr en 22 kilates.

Evidentemente, si un coleccionista esta buscando un año en concreto, una mint concreta o un die number concreto, en buen estado, *esa persona* estara dispuesta a realizar un esfuerzo economico superior.

Como siempre, el valor de una moneda, sobre todo para un coleccionista viene fijado por la matriz de intereses de dos conjuntos. En los puntos que compartan se fijara el acuerdo. El valor de un objeto solo tiene efecto cuando se canjea por otro.

En otro orden de cosas, el unico soberano que realmente tiene un precio muy por encima de mercado es la edicion especial de 1989 para celebrar el 500 aniversario de la emision del primer soberano emitido por Enrique VII. Esta pieza si que seria toda una adquision para una coleccion, pero conseguirla puede significar pagar un premium muy importante.

Os dejo las imagenes. A mi se me cae la baba :baba:


----------



## hinka (19 Mar 2011)

Estoy de acuerdo con Eldenegro, en el tema del coleccionismo influyen más los caprichos que muchas veces la rareza, lo bonito que sea la pieza etc etc.
Estamos de acuerdo que hay monedas que tienen un valor numismatico en si mismas, eso nadie lo niega. Pero muchas veces el valor lo fija el capricho que en ese momento tenga el comprador por la pieza. 
Muchas veces se paga un sobre precio por una pieza por el mero echo de ser de las ultimas que te faltan. 
Otra cosa que influye son las zonas de coleccionismo.
El mercado americano paga más por rareza que por estado, las piezas americanas suelen estar en la mayoria de las veces en muy buen estado, es lo que tiene tener una historia tan corta. El mercado europeo se le da más importancia al estado las piezas suelen estar en peor estado por el uso y el paso de los años.
La tirada tampoco es una cosa que sea determinante para el valor de una pieza.
Ejemplo una moneda de poco valor facial es relativamente facil encontrarla, pero es dificil que esta este en buen estado pues será una moneda muy utilizada por lo tanto muy degradada.
Hablando de monedas de una cierta antiguedad no modernas claro. Y sin hablar de monedas que hay 4 en el mundo que a esas me da a mi que ninguno de los que esta aqui llegaremos. Sin menos precio de nadie claro esta.


Nota: teneis caprichos caros jajjajajjaa no os valen las de plata que le dais a las de oro.


----------



## Hércules (19 Mar 2011)

Eldenegro dijo:


> Creo que en dos post te has dejado en entredicho, mas todavia cuando puedes preguntar y veras que no hay diferencias importantes de valores de compra o de venta entre un tipo de soberano y el otro.



A ver, con todos mis respetos, no he dicho lo contrario.

Una de las reinas más buscadas por coleccionistas en moneda británica es Victoria, entre otras cosas porque desde 1938 hasta 1901 le dio tiempo a acuñar muchas monedas.

Las más pagadas son las últimas, en las que aparece ya de vieja.

Tú me has preguntado a cuanto la vendía, yo te he dicho que no la tenía y que la persona a la que conocía (por si tú tenías interés en ella, nada más) no te la dejaría ni mucho menos al precio de un soberano normal, ya que no creo ni que esté en venta por motivos personales.

Si le quereis buscar tres pies al gato hacedlo, pero lo que he escrito está ahí y yo no vengo a discutir, vengo a hablar de monedas y no me meto en que si hay que pagar el metal o un poco más o un poco menos.

En estos momentos muchos son los que compran todo tipo de monedas, y otros las están vendiendo y no tienen ni idea, solo ven el oro o la plata que tienen. Me parece bien, cada uno tiene sus intereses, pero como dice Hinka, en la compraventa de moneda histórica influyen bastantes más cosas que en la compraventa de krugerrands, la mayoría subjetivas.

Un saludo y espero poder seguir disfrutando y discutiendo (si hace falta) pero de monedas. A ver si los eruditos del foro participais un poco más y compartís algo vuestra sapiencia, yo ya te digo, soy un mero coleccionista.

Un saludo y a seguir participando.


----------



## hinka (19 Mar 2011)

Vamos a diferencias cosas.
Una cosa es coleccionismo y otra apilar monedas.
En el coleccionismo lo que menos importa es el valor del metal en que esten hechas.
En lo de apilar monedas es lo que más importa.
Aqui estamos hablando de coleccionar. Lo de apilar lo dejamos para el foro de oro, plata o 12€.
Estamos de acuerdo que los soberanos, igual que en los napoleones. Los precios estan muy cercanos al spot. Hay muchos y por lo general bastante bien conservados.
Por lo general no son monedas de coleccionismo son monedas para "apilar". Igual que los
50 Francs de Hercules. Supongo que como con estos ultimos solo habra uno o dos de coleccion el resto son meros refugios, lo digo sin mucho conocimiento pues no soy un entendido en esta monedas.
Pero para salir de dudas, este puede ser un buen punto de partida. 
Sovereigns for Sale
Tambien podemos hablar de catalogos que eso tb tiene su tela y su delito.


----------



## Hércules (19 Mar 2011)

hinka dijo:


> Vamos a diferencias cosas.
> Una cosa es coleccionismo y otra apilar monedas.
> En el coleccionismo lo que menos importa es el valor del metal en que esten hechas.
> En lo de apilar monedas es lo que más importa.
> ...




Tienes razón en lo que planteas.

Pero toda moneda clásica se merece un respeto. Y no me sorprendería si dentro de unos años (quizás no muchos) esas monedas tan "abundantes" y generalmente bien conservadas han literalmente desaparecido del mapa.

Ha sido el destino de toda moneda durante toda la historia, que algún ignorante la venda para fundir pensando en su valor metal, hasta que un día se haga escasa y se empiece a valorar.

No creo que el hilo del oro, de la plata o mucho menos el de 12€ sean los apropiados para hablar de monedas para apilar y mucho menos joyas numismáticas.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (19 Mar 2011)

Platón dijo:


> Haces bien en no caer en el juego de este individuo, tiene un problema severo de autoestima y los psicólogos no aciertan con la terapia, el condicionamiento clásico no funciona, y como pastillas no quiere tomar...tenemos que sufrirlo y dejarle que se crea el dueño del foro, el tasador de todas las monedas del mundo y suelte cada dos por tres "paga sólo el metal":XX:



El único comentario que he hecho es que esos soberanos se pagan igual que los demás. Es una información cierta y verificable, como otros foreros han corroborado. ¿Le jode que dé información? ¿Por qué ensucia el hilo con ataques personales?




Hércules dijo:


> Tú me has preguntado a cuanto la vendía, yo te he dicho que no la tenía y que la persona a la que conocía (por si tú tenías interés en ella, nada más) no te la dejaría ni mucho menos al precio de un soberano normal, ya que no creo ni que esté en venta por motivos personales.



Pues tu amigo es tonto. Si la puede vender a precio superior al normal que lo haga. Luego no tendrá ninguna dificultad en recomprarla a precio de soberano.

El problema que usted tiene es que se ha puesto a hablar de esa moneda para intentar dar la impresión de que es algo raro y más valioso, cuando en absoluto lo es. Hay dos posibilidades: 

(1) Usted es un ignorante numismático. 

(2) Usted no es honesto.

Como quiero suponer que es la primera posibilidad la que se da, no debería andar dando lecciones....


Algunos tendrían que haberse dado cuenta ya que internet no es como el mercadillo de la plaza de su pueblo...


----------



## VOTIN (19 Mar 2011)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> El único comentario que he hecho es que esos soberanos se pagan igual que los demás. Es una información cierta y verificable, como otros foreros han corroborado. ¿Le jode que dé información? ¿Por qué ensucia el hilo con ataques personales?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No seas tan duro con la gente hablando que luego te vienen los cabreos
que es que ta va a ti mucho la marcha foril


----------



## Hércules (19 Mar 2011)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> El único comentario que he hecho es que esos soberanos se pagan igual que los demás. Es una información cierta y verificable, como otros foreros han corroborado. ¿Le jode que dé información? ¿Por qué ensucia el hilo con ataques personales?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ya te dije que no me ibas a encontrar...lecciones no doy ni nunca lo he intentado, no quiero quedar a tu nivel de sabelotodo.

Has tergiversado mis palabras, pero por lo que veo es a lo que te dedicas, a montar pelea.

Que te vaya bonito amigo.


----------



## VOTIN (19 Mar 2011)

Hércules dijo:


> Ya te dije que no me ibas a encontrar...lecciones no doy ni nunca lo he intentado, no quiero quedar a tu nivel de sabelotodo.
> 
> Has tergiversado mis palabras, pero por lo que veo es a lo que te dedicas, a montar pelea.
> 
> Que te vaya bonito amigo.



No se 
yo de usted le madaria un libro para que lo imprimiera y se lo estudiara en su casa,aqui le dejo la editorial


----------



## hinka (19 Mar 2011)

Hércules dijo:


> Tienes razón en lo que planteas.
> 
> Pero toda moneda clásica se merece un respeto. Y no me sorprendería si dentro de unos años (quizás no muchos) esas monedas tan "abundantes" y generalmente bien conservadas han literalmente desaparecido del mapa.
> 
> ...



No creo que un soberano de hace 100 años, ni un napoleon sean monedas de apilar. Eso lo dejo para las maple, filar, etc etc. Lo que queria decir es que este no es el sitio para hablar si es cara pq se paga por encima del spot. Señores el spot a la hora de coleccionar no tiene sentido y punto. Eso es como comparar el precio de un renault alpine por el precio al que acaba de salir un el ultimo renault megane, no tiene sentido ni logica.
Pero tampoco las considero, yo personalmente joyas numismaticas. Si para coleccionar, no grandes precios, variadas en fin una bonita coleccion.
Ya puestos ¿que colecciona cada uno de ustedes?


----------



## hinka (19 Mar 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> No se
> yo de usted le madaria un libro para que lo imprimiera y se lo estudiara en su casa,aqui le dejo la editorial



Señor Votin, personalmente creo que esto sobra. Puede estar usted deacuerdo con sus opiniones o no. Si lo esta bien y si no pues argumente pq no. 
Si quieren hablamos de cosas interesantes y si no cerramos esto. Y nos dedicamos a poner chorradas en la guarderia, que estan muy bien y entretienen pero cada cosa en su sitio.


----------



## hinka (19 Mar 2011)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Pues tu amigo es tonto.



Como al señor Votin esto sobra. ¿Que pasa no hay más argumentos que el insulto? 
Me hacen gracia y despues son ustedes los primeros que piden respeto cuando en otras partes de foro son ustedes lo injuriados.
Lo demás que ha puesto..... para que leerlo si escribe estas cosas.


----------



## Hércules (19 Mar 2011)

Gracias hinka.

La pena es que no hay hilo que quede libre de los insultos del mismo forero, parece que solo se divierte metiéndose con la gente, como si necesitase reafirmase en algo. Creo que Platón tiene razón y tiene un problema de autoestima.

Y si, quizás no hablo de joyas numismáticas, principalmente porque mis conocimientos no llegan para ello ni tampoco son de mi interés, ya que me gustan las piezas que quedan dentro de mi alcance, y que puedo ir comprando todos los meses sin pagar demasiado sobrespot. Eso en mi pueblo se llama coleccionismo (ya sea de monedas, chapas, cromos), y lo demás son sueños.

Invertir en joyas numismáticas es muy complicado y necesitas de mucha liquidez, es una inversión arriesgada ya que puedes palmar mucho dinero. Yo prefiero piezas menos exclusivas, pero no por eso deja de ser numismática. Son monedas con más de un siglo de historia, algunas con dos, pero parece que aquí todos coleccionan sólo las piezas más exclusivas del mundo, y al resto le llaman "morralla" o "mierda-oro-plata", despreciandolas mientras se consuelan con sus bonitos kruger entre las manos.

Yo por mi parte, sigamos hablando de monedas, a poder ser que no pasen de un 25% sobre el spot, aunque admirar se puede admirar cualquier cosa.


----------



## Platón (19 Mar 2011)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> El único comentario que he hecho es que esos soberanos se pagan igual que los demás. Es una información cierta y verificable, como otros foreros han corroborado. ¿Le jode que dé información? ¿Por qué ensucia el hilo con ataques personales?



No te ataco, te ayudo, que tienes un problema con tu ego es más que evidente.

No para nada, informa lo que quieras, toda información es bienvenida, aunque sea de parte del vendedor oficial del foro, no dudo de que sepas algo de soberanos, ilustranos por favor.

Yo no conozco que soberanos se pagan más, no es moneda de mi especial interés, pero Hércules se ha limitado a decir que los de la reina Victoria son bastante buscados, cosa que no me atrevo a desmentir, y que su amigo no vende la moneda que tiene, lo que todavía me atrevo menos a desmentir. ¿Hay algún problema?

Otra cosa es que cuides tu modales y dejes de tildar a todos de manipuladores, trolls, etc.

Esto es de *mala educación*:


Monsterspeculator dijo:


> No empecemos con las manipulaciones...





Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Pues tu amigo es tonto.
> Hay dos posibilidades:
> (1) Usted es un ignorante numismático.
> (2) Usted no es honesto.
> internet no es como el mercadillo de la plaza de su pueblo...



Y esto es *buena educación*:



Eldenegro dijo:


> No se crea... yo tengo uno en la coleccion y no hubo diferencias importantes sobre el "standard"
> Conozco algun sitio donde encontrarlo bien de precio, y es una pieza excelente para completar cualquier coleccion




A ver si te dejas de tanto criticar de forma gratuita y aportas algo positivo, que últimamente solo te están dando los baños de humildad que te has estado ganando a pulso durante tanto tiempo.


----------



## hinka (19 Mar 2011)

Hércules dijo:


> Gracias hinka.
> 
> La pena es que no hay hilo que quede libre de los insultos del mismo forero, parece que solo se divierte metiéndose con la gente, como si necesitase reafirmase en algo. Creo que Platón tiene razón y tiene un problema de autoestima.
> 
> ...



Bueno pues ya somos dos que coleccionamos lo mismo. Lo digo por lo coleccionar "morralla" o "mierda-oro-plata" 
Por sus comentarios puede usted dedicarse a los dollares USA (morgan, peace etc etc). 
En mi caso ya se lo comente, son las de su avatar . Ultimamente ando detras de 5 francs 1849 K (type hercules) no son de las más caras sobre 50€-60€ pero me esta costando encontrarlas a ese precio en buen estado.
En mi caso creo que me gusta más encontrarla y negociarla, regatear etc etc que el hecho de tenerla. Vamos creo que soy como esos pescadores de pesca sin muerte.


Como ven mis compras son modestas, que desgracia ser pobre :´´XX::XX:


----------



## Monsterspeculator (19 Mar 2011)

hinka dijo:


> Como al señor Votin esto sobra. ¿Que pasa no hay más argumentos que el insulto?
> Me hacen gracia y despues son ustedes los primeros que piden respeto cuando en otras partes de foro son ustedes lo injuriados.
> Lo demás que ha puesto..... para que leerlo si escribe estas cosas.



He dicho que su amigo es tonto, y que yo sepa su amigo no participa en el foro. Lo cual es evidente si no quiere vender caro algo que puede recomprar barato.



Platón dijo:


> No te ataco, te ayudo, que tienes un problema con tu ego es más que evidente.



No sabía que te preocupabas por mi. ¿No tienes nada mejor que aportar? 



Platón dijo:


> No para nada, informa lo que quieras, toda información es bienvenida, aunque sea de parte del vendedor oficial del foro, no dudo de que sepas algo de soberanos, ilustranos por favor.



Lo que interesaba ya lo he dicho: Esos soberanos no se pagan más. Y sí...muchos soberanos, napoleones, etc, son metal para apilar porque se acuñaron millones y no tienen ningún valor numismático. Las pajas mentales sobre lo que puedan valer, son historietas de vendedores para camelar al cliente y hacerle pagar un sobreprecio.



Platón dijo:


> Yo no conozco que soberanos se pagan más, no es moneda de mi especial interés, pero Hércules se ha limitado a decir que los de la reina Victoria son bastante buscados, cosa que no me atrevo a desmentir, y que su amigo no vende la moneda que tiene, lo que todavía me atrevo menos a desmentir. ¿Hay algún problema?



El problema es que deje a entender que puedan valer más cuando es falso. Lo que haga su amigo, como que no viene a cuento. 




Platón dijo:


> Otra cosa es que cuides tu modales y dejes de tildar a todos de manipuladores, trolls, etc.
> 
> Esto es de *mala educación*:
> 
> ...




El único mal educado y cobarde eres tú TioGilito.

Y tú a ver si aportas alguna vez información correcta. En los últimos posts yo he informado lo que valen realmente esos soberanos. Si no te gusta te jodes.


----------



## hinka (19 Mar 2011)

El soberano del que hablamos creo que es este:

1856 Gold Sovereign Victoria Young Head Shield

Segun esta pagina no es precisamente de los más caros. Creo entender que los precios no estan actualizados pero haciendo una comparativa se ve que hay con otros que aparecen en la misma pagina se ve que no es de los caros.
A mi casi me gustan más los de San Jorge y el dragon.

1821 George IV Gold Sovereigns

Tambien he visto que en esta misma web hay algunos que madre de dios....
Y lo del sobrespot aqui.......En fin siguen comparando alpines con meganes 

Señor monster, es lo que ha dicho es como lo ha dicho, no hay necesidad de llamar a nadie tonto. Y mire mucho menos si no esta delante y no puede defenderse. 
Con decir: Creo que su amigo no esta en lo cierto, por esto bla bla bla y por esto bla bla bla.
Y queda usted como un señor de la otra forma, no queda usted mejor que muchos otros de los que usted se queda en las otras partes del foro.
Pero como usted creo que nunca da su brazo a torcer, dejelo estar que puedo vivir igual.


----------



## donde_acabara_esto (19 Mar 2011)

Hércules dijo:


> Tienes razón en lo que planteas.
> 
> Pero toda moneda clásica se merece un respeto. Y no me sorprendería si dentro de unos años (quizás no muchos) esas monedas tan "abundantes" y generalmente bien conservadas han literalmente desaparecido del mapa.
> 
> ...



Con todos los duros y pakitos que se estan fundiendo en esta epoca de "plata cara" puede q hasta empiecen a tener valor numismatico.


----------



## Eldenegro (19 Mar 2011)

/MODE OFFTOPIC ON

Me gustaria que en este hilo se aportase para el interes comun. Hay personas que han posteado en este hilo que todavia no han aportado nada, salvo rencillas personales. A esas personas en otro hilo les ofreci quedar un dia para ir a comer juntos y ver las hostias en directo, pero de momento nada de nada, mucho hablar pero solo uno de ellos ha dado la cara.

/MODE OFFTOPIC OFF

En fin, continuemos con las monedas.

Sobre los soberanos, pues tuvieron tiradas larguisimas de monedas, asi que te quieran cobrar un sobreprecio sobre el precio de un soberano normal una moneda con una emision total superior a los 20 millones, pues esta fuera de lugar. Cierto es que cuesta un poquitin mas encontrarlos, pero no es imposible. Y si alguien esta interesado en conseguirlos a un precio razonable le puedo indicar varios sitios que los tienen.

Acabo de sacarle una foto al mio. Ciertamente es una pieza bellisima.







Comparativamente con la moneda moderna es bastante mas pequeña que el tamaño "onza" estandar, y debemos recordar que historicamente las monedas eran bastante pequeñas.

Os dejo una imagen de un soldino de Francesco Dandolo (Republica Venecia 1329-1339) Pensad que es una moneda que no llega a los 16mm de diametro


----------



## hinka (19 Mar 2011)

Muy bonitas si señor.
Hombre claro.... que esto era dinero jajajajajja Y no llegaba para todos. Por lo tanto tenian que repartir lo que habia.
La verdad que hasta que llegó masivamente plata y oro de america. La monedas parecian papel de fumar.


----------



## Platón (19 Mar 2011)

Eldenegro dijo:


> /MODE OFFTOPIC ON
> 
> Me gustaria que en este hilo se aportase para el interes comun. Hay personas que han posteado en este hilo que todavia no han aportado nada, salvo rencillas personales. A esas personas en otro hilo les ofreci quedar un dia para ir a comer juntos y ver las hostias en directo, pero de momento nada de nada, mucho hablar pero solo uno de ellos ha dado la cara.
> 
> ...



Cierto es que no he aportado nada en este hilo, salvo poner en su sitio a quien va avasallando por el foro. Lo de la reunión para darse unas buenas piñas creo yo que no tendrá solución...aquí tras la pantalla somos todos muy valientes.

A ver, aporto mi granito, yo prefiero moneda española, y hablando de moneda pequeña, a mi personalmente me gustan las isabelinas, 4 escudos o 40 reales, de 18mm. Es una cuestión personal, no intenten ir más allá.

Subo foto cogida del catalogo online que indicó Hércules en anteriores post. Normalmente este tipo de moneda pequeña se coge con bastante sobrespot, y quien diga que se compran en muy buena conservación a spot o cerca que diga dónde, y después que hable un poco también de lo malos que son los numis:XX: que tienen el mercado estrangulado y esas cosas. No resulta facil cogerlas a buen precio sea el año que sea, y menos cantidad, por lo que moneda para "apilar" no la considero. Saludos cordiales.


----------



## hinka (19 Mar 2011)

Muy bonita tambien. 
Yo la verdad que miren que lo intento, siempre me digo. Venga coleccionamos algo de España. Para que nuestra historia no se pierda por otros paises pero nada...
La verdad que es bonita si señor... sera por la señorita.....
De cuantas se compone la serie? Son muy caras?


----------



## Hércules (19 Mar 2011)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> El problema es que deje a entender que puedan valer más cuando es falso. Lo que haga su amigo, como que no viene a cuento.



Sólo para aclararlo y zanjar ya el temita, parece que te pagan para generar polémicas donde no las hay.

¿Dejo entender que vale más? Lo único que dije es que es de los más buscados. Valdrían más si además de ser muy buscados hubiese muy pocas, la ley de la oferta y la demanda la entendemos casi todos.

Lo que haga mi amigo viene a cuento porque el forero eldenegro me pregunta a cuanto vendo la moneda. Yo le respondo que no la tengo ni vendo nada, y la persona que sé que la tiene no se la vendería a un precio normal sino que le pediría una buena suma para deshacerse de ella, por lo que si está interesado en la moneda es mejor que se busque otras vías. 

Todo lo demás, parece ser fruto de tu imaginación.

Si Platón, las isabelinas esas que muestras yo justamente compré dos hace unos meses, 135€ pague por cada una cuando en oro valdrían 90-95. Hay que reconocer que son muy bonitas.


----------



## Hércules (19 Mar 2011)

hinka dijo:


> Muy bonita tambien.
> Yo la verdad que miren que lo intento, siempre me digo. Venga coleccionamos algo de España. Para que nuestra historia no se pierda por otros paises pero nada...
> La verdad que es bonita si señor... sera por la señorita.....
> De cuantas se compone la serie? Son muy caras?



Hombre, yo no se si las pagué demasiado caras, la verdad que fue más bien un capricho. Supongo que el Monster este me dirá que soy un tonto del bote.

Pero por lo que he visto la moneda española pequeña de oro es bastante cara, para acumular en ese tamaño es mucho más económico tirar de napoleones o medios soberanos.

Buscando un poco, las piezas más grandes se consiguen más cerca del "precio metal", como 25 pesetas alfonsinas siempre que sean años normales.


----------



## VOTIN (19 Mar 2011)

A mi personalmente me gustan mas estas


----------



## VOTIN (19 Mar 2011)

O estas....


----------



## VOTIN (19 Mar 2011)

o esta otra


----------



## Eldenegro (20 Mar 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> A mi personalmente me gustan mas estas





VOTIN dijo:


> O estas....





VOTIN dijo:


> o esta otra



¿Intentas decir alguna cosa? Porque habra una parte de las/los coforeras/os que nos leen que les costara entenderte.

Una breve nota sobre la comunicacion: "El responsable del mensaje es siempre el emisor"

Lo minimo seria indicar que tipo de monedas son, y mejor aun si haces alguna reseña historica. Te aseguro que una parte importante de la gente que nos lee lo agradecera.


----------



## Platón (20 Mar 2011)

Eldenegro dijo:


> ¿Intentas decir alguna cosa?



Yo creo que más bien Votín trata de hacer un alarde de su colección, sin aportar mucho más que eso...o

Ponerle a la gente los dientes largos porque si es de muy mala educación, la ostentación se termina pagando. Por lo menos iluminanos con tu sapiencia estimado conforero


----------



## VOTIN (20 Mar 2011)

El doble excelente de los reyes catolicos fue adquirido en la convencion numismatica de Chicago del año pasado ,recomendada su compra por tiogilito,las otras monedas fueron adquiridas al peso en subastas,ayudado por monster que me asesoro
El monton enorme de monedas es parte del tesoro de la torre de Londres,foto de uno de mis viajes


----------



## VOTIN (20 Mar 2011)

Mas monedas adquiridas al peso,recomendaciones de monster,sobre 600 eu la onza


----------



## VOTIN (20 Mar 2011)

Tambien tengo adquiridos columnarios de 1734 a 1770, de mexico y algunos de lima
me faltaran quizas 4 o asi para completar las series
pero me aburri hace tiempo y ahora juego al euromilon para adquirir dinero facil para comprar mas vicios 
Los Taler alemanes me llaman la atencion


----------



## Vedast_borrado (20 Mar 2011)

Por si os interesan los soberanos, en Kitco hay un hilo específico sobre estas monedas: https://www.kitcomm.com/showthread.php?t=42693


----------



## VOTIN (20 Mar 2011)

Medallas,algunas


----------



## Monsterspeculator (21 Mar 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> O estas....



Parece que te falta un Carlitros III en tu colección :XX:


Creo que Ulisses te puede vender uno a buen precio...


----------



## Monsterspeculator (21 Mar 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> El doble excelente de los reyes catolicos fue adquirido en la convencion numismatica de Chicago del año pasado ,recomendada su compra por tiogilito,las otras monedas fueron adquiridas al peso en subastas,ayudado por monster que me asesoro
> El monton enorme de monedas es parte del tesoro de la torre de Londres,foto de uno de mis viajes



Yo a ti no te asesoré de una puta mierda. Te debiste informar en los hilos como mucho.


----------



## hornblower (21 Mar 2011)

hinka dijo:


> Bueno pues ya somos dos que coleccionamos lo mismo. Lo digo por lo coleccionar "morralla" o "mierda-oro-plata"
> Por sus comentarios puede usted dedicarse a los dollares USA (morgan, peace etc etc).
> En mi caso ya se lo comente, son las de su avatar . Ultimamente ando detras de 5 francs 1849 K (type hercules) no son de las más caras sobre 50€-60€ pero me esta costando encontrarlas a ese precio en buen estado.
> En mi caso creo que me gusta más encontrarla y negociarla, regatear etc etc que el hecho de tenerla. Vamos creo que soy como esos pescadores de pesca sin muerte.
> ...



Buenas, después de leer tu post busqué entre mis monedas porque sabía que tenía monedas de 5 fr tipo hércules...pero nada tengo de otros años, 3 de 1873 y 2 de 1875.

saludos


----------



## VOTIN (21 Mar 2011)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Yo a ti no te asesoré de una puta mierda. Te debiste informar en los hilos como mucho.



¿Como que no?
¿ y la que compre de CIIII en ebay por ti?
¿y los precios de referencia que tu marcabas para comprar?
Todo eso es informacion que tu me dabas

PD
aun estoy esperando que me des la combinacion del euromillon
tu sabes que yo creo en ti


----------



## Monsterspeculator (21 Mar 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> ¿Como que no?
> ¿ y la que compre de CIIII en ebay por ti?
> ¿y los precios de referencia que tu marcabas para comprar?
> Todo eso es informacion que tu me dabas
> ...



Coño...ya tienes amnesia senil?

La de Carlitos IIII te la sobrepujé :XX: y la tuviste que pagar 40 euracos más cara...

Yo no te asesoré de nada porque con indeseables no trato.


----------



## hinka (21 Mar 2011)

hornblower dijo:


> Buenas, después de leer tu post busqué entre mis monedas porque sabía que tenía monedas de 5 fr tipo hércules...pero nada tengo de otros años, 3 de 1873 y 2 de 1875.
> 
> saludos



Ya que tienes 5 animate y empieza la colección.
Ahora si quieres claro, mira de que Ceca son. Esas que tienes solo puden ser de estas dos.
PARIS (A) 
BORDEAUX (K) 
La de 1875 hay dos tipos en Paris, la de la letra A. Uno con la la A grande y otra con la A bastante más pequeña, esta ultima se paga bastante más.


----------



## hornblower (21 Mar 2011)

hinka dijo:


> Ya que tienes 5 animate y empieza la colección.
> Ahora si quieres claro, mira de que Ceca son. Esas que tienes solo puden ser de estas dos.
> PARIS (A)
> BORDEAUX (K)
> La de 1875 hay dos tipos en Paris, la de la letra A. Uno con la la A grande y otra con la A bastante más pequeña, esta ultima se paga bastante más.



casi todas son A grande menos una de 1873 que es K.

Ya puestos, también tengo de Luis Felipe (todas desde 1832 hasta 1848) y de Napoleon III de los años 1870, 1867 y 1869 (43 monedas en total, por si te suenan los años). Me gusta la moneda tipo duro de plata, pero lo considero más como plata amonedada. Como colección me gusta la moneda griega. Al menos admirarla.

Saludos


----------



## hinka (21 Mar 2011)

hornblower dijo:


> casi todas son A grande menos una de 1873 que es K.
> 
> Ya puestos, también tengo de Luis Felipe (todas desde 1832 hasta 1848) y de Napoleon III de los años 1870, 1867 y 1869 (43 monedas en total, por si te suenan los años). Me gusta la moneda tipo duro de plata, pero lo considero más como plata amonedada. Como colección me gusta la moneda griega. Al menos admirarla.
> 
> Saludos



Las de Luis Felipe son bastantes, vamos son muchas )) tiene de muchas cecas, las raras son las primeras las 30 al 31. Las Napoleon III las raras son las del 61 al 65.
Hombre plata amonedada.... No es como la moneda del imperio español o la moneda antigua(romana, griega etc etc). Pero yo no la veo de esa forma.
Por plata amonedada yo entiendo bullion....


----------



## gamusino30 (28 Mar 2011)

. Lucha por la jornada normal de trabajo. Repercusiones de la legislación fabril inglesa en otros países.
El lector recordará que la producción de plusvalía o extracción de trabajo excedente constituye el contenido específico y el fin concreto de la producción capitalista, cualesquiera que sean las transformaciones del régimen mismo de producción que puedan brotar de la supeditación del trabajo al capital. Recordará también que, en el plano en que nos venimos manteniendo, el único que contrata con el capitalista, como vendedor de su mercancía, es el obrero independiente, que goza de capacidad legal para contratar. No debe desorientar el hecho de que en nuestro esbozo histórico desempeñen papel principal la industria moderna y el trabajo de personas físicas y jurídicamente incapaces, pues la primera sólo interviene aquí como una órbita específica y el segundo como un ejemplo especialmente elocuente de la absorción de trabajo por el capital. Sin anticipar lo que expondremos más adelante, podemos advertir aquí que de la simple ilación de los hechos históricos se deducen dos consecuencias:
Primera. En las industrias revolucionadas primeramente por el agua, el vapor y la maquinaria, o sea, en las industrias en que nace el moderno régimen de producción, en las fábricas de hilados y tejidos de algodón, lana, lino y seda, es donde primero se sacia el hambre del capital con la prolongación desenfrenada y despiadada de la jornada de trabajo. El nuevo régimen material de producción y las nuevas condiciones sociales de los productores, creadas por él155 determinan los abusos desmedidos, provocando luego, como reacción, el control social que restringe, regula y uniforma la jornada de trabajo, con sus correspondientes descansos. He aquí por qué durante la primera mitad del siglo XIX adopta la forma de una legislaci6n puramente excepcional.156 Mas, tan pronto como la legislación hubo conquistado la zona nativa del nuevo régimen de producción, se descubrió que, entretanto, no sólo se habían acogido al verdadero régimen fabril muchas otras ramas de producción, sino que incluso manufacturas con un régimen de explotación más o menos anticuado, como las alfarerías, las vidrierías, etc., industrias caseras de rancia estirpe, como la panadería, y por último, hasta el llamado trabajo doméstico, desperdigado, como la fabricación de agujas etc.157 habrán caído entre las garras de la explotación capitalista, ni más ni menos que la fábrica. El legislador viose, pues, forzado a ir despojando gradualmente a estas leyes de su carácter excepcional, y allí donde como en Inglaterra, la legislación procede de un modo casuísticamente romano, a declarar fábricas (factories) para estos efectos, a su libre arbitrio, las casas en que se trabaja.158


----------



## puntodecontrol (28 Mar 2011)

Acojonante el precio de la Lunar Serie I de Australia completa....

http://***.ebay.es/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300538334568 /Poner "c g i" donde ***

*Edito:*

Han sido 841 eurazos.... y si alguien las ha ido comprando año tras años, apenas le habra salido 150-180 €....

Junta las palabras c g i que sino no funciona, de todos modos pongo otra url: http://goo.gl/aXDoV


----------



## Hércules (28 Mar 2011)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> Acojonante el precio de la Lunar Serie I de Australia completa....
> 
> http://***.ebay.es/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300538334568&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT /Poner "c g i" donde ***



Por algún motivo no me va el enlace aun sustituyendo...me lleva a una página vacía.

Supongo que será bastante carilla, todas estas colecciones lo suelen ser. Ante el vicio de pedir, siempre puedes no comprar.

Alguien sabe a cuanto se puede conseguir una colección panda completa en plata (sin baños ni pintados me refiero)?????????

Viendo los precios de algunas tiradas concretas, la colección entera puede irse a las nubes...


----------



## puntodecontrol (28 Mar 2011)

Hércules dijo:


> Por algún motivo no me va el enlace aun sustituyendo...me lleva a una página vacía.
> 
> Supongo que será bastante carilla, todas estas colecciones lo suelen ser. Ante el vicio de pedir, siempre puedes no comprar.
> 
> ...



Respondido, ya deberias de poderlo ver, la encontre por ebay y la segui para ver el precio final....

Sobre los pandas, el del 2000 solo se va sobre los 150€, y los primeros que no eran de oz, años 83, 84 y 85 cada uno solo vale sobre los 600-800 € (segun lo que he visto que acabo en ebay)
Asi que la coleccion completa se va a mas de 3000 eurazos... :8:


----------



## Hércules (28 Mar 2011)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> Respondido, ya deberias de poderlo ver, la encontre por ebay y la segui para ver el precio final....
> 
> Sobre los pandas, el del 2000 solo se va sobre los 150€, y los primeros que no eran de oz, años 83, 84 y 85 cada uno solo vale sobre los 600-800 € (segun lo que he visto que acabo en ebay)
> Asi que la coleccion completa se va a mas de 3000 eurazos... :8:



Gracias puntodecontrol.

No yo me refería desde el 89 creo que empezaron las onzas de plata pura, las anteriores ya es una locura.

Si la del 2000 es la más cara sin duda y esos 150€ que dices, creo que se quedan muy cortos a día de hoy incluso en ebay, yo llevo meses sin ver ninguna que acabe por menos de 160 más envio.

Un par de los 90s se van ya en torno a los 100 eurazos, y la mayoría por más de 60. Del 2000 aun se pueden coger algunas pero por menos de 50 euros resulta complicado.

Haciendo sumas, y teniendo en cuenta que si quieres la colección entera junta te la van a hacer pagar, una colección entera de las 22 onzas de plata te puede salir por un ojo de la cara...


----------



## gamusino30 (28 Mar 2011)

7
Segunda. La historia de la reglamentación de la jornada de trabajo, en algunas ramas de producción, y en otras la lucha todavía persistente en torno a esta reglamentación, demuestran palpablemente que, al alcanzar un cierto nivel de progreso la producción capitalista, el obrero aislado, el obrero como vendedor "libre" de su fuerza de trabajo, se halla totalmente indefenso frente al capital. El establecimiento de una jornada normal de trabajo es, por tanto, fruto de una larga y difícil guerra civil, más o menos encubierta, entre la clase capitalista y la clase trabajadora. Esta lucha se entabla primeramente en el campo de la industria moderna; por eso es lógico que sus primeras manifestaciones se den en el país nativo de la moderna industria: en Inglaterra.159 Los obreros fabriles ingleses fueron los campeones no sólo de la clase trabajadora inglesa, sino de toda la clase trabajadora moderna en general, y sus teóricos fueron también los primeros que arrojaron el guante a la teoría del capítal.160 Se comprende, pues, que un filósofo fabril como Ure eche en cara a la clase obrera inglesa la vergüenza incalificable de haber inscrito en sus banderas "1a esclavitud de las leyes fabriles" frente al capital, cuyas divisa varonil es la "libertad absoluta de trabajo".161
Francia va renqueando detrás de Inglaterra. Fue necesaria la revolución de Febrero para que naciese la ley de las doce horas,162 mucho más imperfecta que su original inglés. Sin embargo, el método revolucionario francés pone de manifiesto también aquí sus ventajas peculiares. De un golpe, dicta a todos los talleres y fábricas sin distinción el mismo límite de la jornada de trabajo, al paso que la legislación inglesa va cediendo de mala gana, aquí y allá, ante la presión de las circunstancias, engendrando no pocas veces verdaderas nidadas de procesos.163 Además, la ley francesa proclama con carácter general y por vía de principio lo que en Inglaterra sólo consigue arrancarse en nombre de los niños, los adolescentes y las mujeres, sin convertirse en norma general hasta estos últimos tiempo.164


----------



## puntodecontrol (28 Mar 2011)

gamusino30 dijo:


> Esta si que da miedo
> 
> http://***.ebay.es/Lunar-I-Silber-1-12x-1oz-1-Unze-1999-2010-komplett-/150566851497?pt=M%C3%BCnzen_Medaillen&hash=item230e7bd3a9
> 
> Sobretodo el numismatico de rojo.



simplemente, PRECIOSA... el precio, no tanto ::

Yo estoy haciendo la Serie II por duplicado, asi cuando la complete, vendo una y tengo la mia gratis


----------



## asqueado (28 Mar 2011)

Si tuvierais en la mano la de 2 onzas, la del caballo y dragon, eso es una gozada, aquellos que llevamos muchos años coleccionando estas monedas, asi como los Koakaburra, Canguros, Koalas, Pandas y otras mas, y vemos los precios que estan tomando, cada dia mas me alegro de dicha invercion.


----------



## puntodecontrol (28 Mar 2011)

asqueado dijo:


> Si tuvierais en la mano la de 2 onzas, la del caballo y dragon, eso es una gozada, aquellos que llevamos muchos años coleccionando estas monedas, asi como los Koakaburra, Canguros, Koalas, Pandas y otras mas, y vemos los precios que estan tomando, cada dia mas me alegro de dicha invercion.




Tengo la del perro coloreada, que igual no es tan bonita como la del dragon, pero mola la ostia al ser en color y de 2 oz.


----------



## asqueado (28 Mar 2011)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> Tengo la del perro coloreada, que igual no es tan bonita como la del dragon, pero mola la ostia al ser en color y de 2 oz.



Yo no tengo ninguna moneda coloreada, es que no me gusta, ya sabes que sobre gustos los "colores", pero tambien debe de ser muy bonita.


----------



## puntodecontrol (31 Mar 2011)

Hablando un poco mas de monedas....

Pa cargarse con el precio final de esta...

Imagen del artículo

CHINA 1993 Panda 100 Yuan 12 oz Silber Box + CoA
*2.345 €*

CHINA 1993 Panda 100 Yuan 12 oz Silber Box + CoA en venta en eBay.es (finaliza el 30-mar-11 18:45:48 H.Esp)


----------



## puntodecontrol (31 Mar 2011)

Y esta ya telita.....

CHINA 1997 Panda 100 Yuan 12 oz. Silber + Holzbox en venta en eBay.es (finaliza el 31-ene-11 19:53:19 H.Esp)

*3.041 €*


----------



## juan35 (4 Abr 2011)

Hola tengo una duda. Las monedas de una onza de plata, pesan exactamente 31,10gr? O existe un margen? Estan toleradas? Que variaciones puede haber? Existe algun sitio donde pueda obtener la informacion? Gracias


----------



## syn (5 Abr 2011)

juan35 dijo:


> Hola tengo una duda. Las monedas de una onza de plata, pesan exactamente 31,10gr? O existe un margen? Estan toleradas? Que variaciones puede haber? Existe algun sitio donde pueda obtener la informacion? Gracias



Si es pura la plata sí.

Aquí tienes algo de información sobre diferentes monedas:

Plata | Portal Oro

Pero usa Google, sin miedo


----------



## puntodecontrol (5 Abr 2011)

juan35 dijo:


> Hola tengo una duda. Las monedas de una onza de plata, pesan exactamente 31,10gr? O existe un margen? Estan toleradas? Que variaciones puede haber? Existe algun sitio donde pueda obtener la informacion? Gracias



concretamente, es una onza TROY

Onza (unidad de masa) - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


----------



## donde_acabara_esto (6 Abr 2011)

juan35 dijo:


> Hola tengo una duda. Las monedas de una onza de plata, pesan exactamente 31,10gr? O existe un margen? Estan toleradas? Que variaciones puede haber? Existe algun sitio donde pueda obtener la informacion? Gracias



Claro que existe un margen de error como en todas las cosas. Desde mi punto de vista es muy difícil para ellos hacer todas con un peso uniforme. Lo q garantizan es que la media es 1 onza, no que todas pesen exactamente 1 onza.
Mis onzas no pesan exactamente una onza casi ninguna o tal vez es q tenga todas falsas.
Edito con balanza digital en la mano
Pero esto ocurre con cualquier moneda... mis Eagles varían entre algo menos de 31,1 hasta 31,7. Si tomo monedas no interesantes de falsificar como son 5 ecus de España de 1989 (tirada muy alta y sin apenas valor numismático) tomo dos al azar (ambos con certificado y cajas originales, la de madera y la de cartón) uno pesa 33,67 y el otro 34,04 cuando el peso real debería ser 33,62.
Los monedas falsas suelen pesar bastante menos que las originales


----------



## juan35 (6 Abr 2011)

Esta es la informacion que buscaba, la pongo por si le sirve a alguien.

KOALA: Manufacturer: Australian Mint - Weight (grams): 31.30 - Pure silver content (grams): 31.10348 - Fineness: 999.0 - Dimensions: 40.5mm diameter X 3.8mm thick

KOOKABURRA: Manufacturer: Australian Mint - Weight (grams): 31.64 - Pure silver content (grams): 31.10348 - Fineness: 999.0 - Dimensions: 40.6mm Diameter x 4mm Thickness

PHILHARMONIC: Manufacturer: Austrian Mint - Weight (grams): 31.30 - Pure silver content (grams): 31.10348 - Fineness: 999.0 - Dimensions: 37mm Diameter x 3.2mm Thick

PANDA: Manufacturer: China Mint - Weight (grams): 31.30 - Pure silver content (grams): 31.10348 - Fineness: 999.0 - Dimensions: 40mm diameter x 3mm thic

MAPLE: Manufacturer: Canadian Mint - Weight (grams): 31.16 - Pure silver content (grams): 31.10348 - Fineness: 999.9 - Dimensions: 38mm Diameter x 3.29mm Thick

Saludos.


----------



## Gauzon (9 Abr 2011)

Hola gente. Voy a rebajar un poco el listón numismático de las monedas de las que hablais para preguntaros sobe la moneda de 20€ de conmemoración del día de la mujer trabajadora. Según la página de la Fábrica de Timbre y Moneda quiero entender que la tirada de la moneda es de tan solo 12.000 unidades, y digo quiero entender porque no tengo muy claro que esas 12.000 unidades sean las que venden numeradas o sean el número total de monedas acuñadas. ¿Sabríais decirme con certeza a qué se refiere?

Y, de resultar ser que la tirada es únicamente de 12.000 unidades ¿su valor numismático podría subir de aquí a unos años? ¿debería revalorizarse, verdad?

Saludos.


----------



## Athelstan (9 Abr 2011)

Gauzon dijo:


> Hola gente. Voy a rebajar un poco el listón numismático de las monedas de las que hablais para preguntaros sobe la moneda de 20€ de conmemoración del día de la mujer trabajadora. Según la página de la Fábrica de Timbre y Moneda quiero entender que la tirada de la moneda es de tan solo 12.000 unidades, y digo quiero entender porque no tengo muy claro que esas 12.000 unidades sean las que venden numeradas o sean el número total de monedas acuñadas. ¿Sabríais decirme con certeza a qué se refiere?



La única diferencia entre las monedas que pone a la venta la FNMT y las que puedes cambiar en el BdE o en sucursales bancarias es que las de la FNMT vienen con un cartoncito que la entidad cobra como si estuviese hecho del más puro oro. Por ejemplo, veo que las monedas de 20€ las vende por 29,66€, es decir, cobrando 9,66€ por el cartón, que se dice pronto. Ya lo hicieron con las de 12€, vendiéndolas con cartón al "módico" precio de 16€. Por lo tanto, a lo que alude con lo de "tirada máxima" no es a la moneda en sí, de las que hay muchas más, sino a esa edición con cartón que, pese al sobreprecio, ofrece exactamente la misma moneda, por lo que su valor numismático es nulo.


----------



## Samuel_five (30 Abr 2011)

De la Unión Latína, 20 francos suizos y 20 francos franceses ¿qué años son los mejores? 

¿y de los soberanos?


----------



## Eldenegro (30 Abr 2011)

Samuel_five dijo:


> De la Unión Latína, 20 francos suizos y 20 francos franceses ¿qué años son los mejores?
> 
> ¿y de los soberanos?




Si buscas tiradas de la Union Latina tienes un link en este hilo en el que te indica todos los años y las tiradas.

Sobre soberanos tambien hay alguna cosa.

Depende de lo que busques. Especifica un poco mas.


----------



## vigobay (30 Abr 2011)

juan35 dijo:


> Esta es la informacion que buscaba, la pongo por si le sirve a alguien.
> 
> KOALA: Manufacturer: Australian Mint - Weight (grams): 31.30 - Pure silver content (grams): 31.10348 - Fineness: 999.0 - Dimensions: 40.5mm diameter X 3.8mm thick
> 
> ...



Hecho en falta los Silver Eagles y de todos modos yo tengo otras referencias con pesos que no coinciden exactamente. ¿Podrías alguién confirmar si estos pesos son correctos?


----------



## vigobay (30 Abr 2011)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> He dicho que su amigo es tonto, y que yo sepa su amigo no participa en el foro. Lo cual es evidente si no quiere vender caro algo que puede recomprar barato.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



* Oh my God!* Es que no dejas ningún hilo libre de tu oscura presencia padre Monster. Realmente a mi y a muchos nos gustaría tener la tranquilidad de poder leer un hilo con tranquilidad y disfrute; sin embargo ahí estás tú con tus pilas duracell quitándole brillo a los metales con tus comentarios repletos de descalificaciones propios de un sabelotodo falto de cultura y educación. Resulta que tengo la intención de dedicar un rato de sábado a disfrutar de un hilo muy interesante y ahí estás tú de nuevo. 

No voy a decir el Váyase Sr. Monster!! porque el que se las pira de este hilo soy yo!! 

Je,je se me está ocurriendo una frase para darte cancha y sueltes algunas de las tuyas

¡¡ Todos somos TioGilito!!! pero lo de multinick ya no cuela y la gente ya te ha calado, mentiroso!!! (esto va por llamar TioGilito y multinick a quienes no lo son):Aplauso:


----------



## Monsterspeculator (30 Abr 2011)

vigobay dijo:


> * Oh my God!* Es que no dejas ningún hilo libre de tu oscura presencia padre Monster. Realmente a mi y a muchos nos gustaría tener la tranquilidad de poder leer un hilo con tranquilidad y disfrute; sin embargo ahí estás tú con tus pilas duracell quitándole brillo a los metales con tus comentarios repletos de descalificaciones propios de un sabelotodo falto de cultura y educación. Resulta que tengo la intención de dedicar un rato de sábado a disfrutar de un hilo muy interesante y ahí estás tú de nuevo.
> 
> No voy a decir el Váyase Sr. Monster!! porque el que se las pira de este hilo soy yo!!
> 
> ...




Tienes una opción en tu perfil para ponerme en tu lista de ignorados.

¡Utilízala!

Por cierto, no veo donde está la aportación al hilo :


----------



## Samuel_five (1 May 2011)

Eldenegro dijo:


> Si buscas tiradas de la Union Latina tienes un link en este hilo en el que te indica todos los años y las tiradas.
> 
> Sobre soberanos tambien hay alguna cosa.
> 
> Depende de lo que busques. Especifica un poco mas.



No, era por preguntar ... Es que me esta entrando el gusanillo de la numismática, y estas monedas me parecen para empezar a estudiar, he decidido empezar a estudiar alguna ... No hay mucha información en el Internet, tengo el mintage de los 20 Francos Suizos y parece obvio que el más escaso es el año 1926, y después el 1904, 1905 y 1906, pero aparte del mintage no se en que otra cosa me tengo que fijar *ni dónde estudiar esa información ... Vamos, que no se como aprender ...*

Cuando por ejemplo en la moneda de 20 francos suizos, ¿como se si es de la del año 1935 (B) que se hicieron 175.000 y no de la de 1935 L-B de la que hay veinte millones de monedas? ... tengo una por casualidad, me imagino que será de las menos valiosas, pero ¿como se distingue en la moneda que es de la primera tirada? ¿y lo de las cecas como va? ¿algún libro para empezar a enterarse?


----------



## Eldenegro (1 May 2011)

Samuel, me pillas yendo a trabajar... cuando vuelva esta tarde intento pasarte un par de links que tengo


----------



## Eldenegro (1 May 2011)

A ver, que hoy ya tengo casi terminado el curro jejejeje

Bueno, sobre los Vreneli, no estoy muy puesto, pero la ficha que sale en la wikipedia es muy completa, indicando hasta las cecas y todo. Si lo combinas con la web de la Union Latina, ya tienes las tiradas de cada año.

Te adjunto tambien un par de paginas con alguna nota historica sobre la moneda. Piensa que comentan que la mas escasa es la de 100 francos, que salio solo 1 año y hubo solo 5000. Seguramente si alguien la vende le metera un premium importante (como las monedas de Monaco, me imagino)

Vreneli - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Swiss Vreneli - Coins - Precious Metal

The Legacy of the Swiss Helvetia Gold Coin : Coin Collecting News

Sobre soberanos, te recomiendo una web inglesa de las mas completas que conozco, donde tienen todas las tiradas, muchisimas imagenes, una guia sobre las Mint Marks, los Die Numbers y todo. Una pasada.

A mi personalmente en soberanos me gustan mas los de la reina Victoria (Los Shield sovereings son una pasada) y algun dia me gustaria llegar a ver alguno del 500 aniversario del 1989 :baba:, pero bueno... de ilusiones tambien se vive.

Gold Sovereigns - From The Specialists

Te adjunto otra web sobre soberanos tambien, que tienen las imagenes de los half sovereigns especiales y monedas vinculadas que han sacado.

Gold Sovereigns From 1817 to Present Day

Espero que esta informacion te sirva. Sobre los Napoleones no estoy muy puesto, y en el foro podrias hablar con el Flaglelador, que sabe muchisimo mas que yo sobre la numismatica en general o con Monster en particular sobre moneda francesa, que la toca y mucho.


----------



## Samuel_five (1 May 2011)

Eldenegro dijo:


> A ver, que hoy ya tengo casi terminado el curro jejejeje
> 
> Bueno, sobre los Vreneli, no estoy muy puesto, pero la ficha que sale en la wikipedia es muy completa, indicando hasta las cecas y todo. Si lo combinas con la web de la Union Latina, ya tienes las tiradas de cada año.
> 
> ...



Muchísimas gracias, voy a empezar estudiando esto ... Me ha entrado el gusanillo, y es por empezar a estudiar para ir poniéndome en el tema y hacer preguntas interesantes que aporten ... Iré posteando en este hilo ... Me iré guardando las fotos de esas página para tenerlas en la cabeza ...

Creo que voy a ir empezando con el vreneli, da la casualidad que tengo una y la compré sin saber ni lo que era, un conocido la tenía tirada y se la compré al spot hace unos meses, no le quería engañar y se lo compré al spot, calculado como si fuera de 22 kilates, porque ni sabía las especificaciones de la moneda, mi amigo me dijo que era de oro y se la compré ... Luego me he ido informando sobre la moneda y de ahí la curiosidad por lo numismático ...


----------



## kirods (1 May 2011)

Sobre denarios áureos. Tengo un familiar que está interesado en adquirir alguna pieza para su colección de monedas romanas. Me lo comentó a modo de curiosidad y conociendo este foro y este hilo pues lanzo la pregunta a ver si alguien me pudiera contestar.

¿Dónde se pueden adquirir con ciertas garantías de autenticidad denarios áureos?
¿De que precios estamos hablando?

Un saludo.


----------



## Eldenegro (1 May 2011)

kirods dijo:


> Sobre denarios áureos. Tengo un familiar que está interesado en adquirir alguna pieza para su colección de monedas romanas. Me lo comentó a modo de curiosidad y conociendo este foro y este hilo pues lanzo la pregunta a ver si alguien me pudiera contestar.
> 
> ¿Dónde se pueden adquirir con ciertas garantías de autenticidad denarios áureos?
> ¿De que precios estamos hablando?
> ...



Conozco a una persona con MUCHOS conocimientos al respecto y una coleccion que desearian el 99.9% de los museos del mundo y es un tema MUY complicado.

Mi consejo es que antes de comprar cualquier moneda romana, hay que estar muy seguro de su procedencia y, lamentablemente, hay numismaticos muy nobles y otros muy rastreros (Yo tengo varias, ninguna de oro, que me regalo esta persona y me explico que emperador era, el rango de años en que se acuño, etc). Si quiere meterse en eso lo mejor es que primero busque los libros del Calico o las guias del British Museum y empiece leyendo. Que se vaya pasando por numismaticas o subastas para irlas viendo en vivo y en directo, pero que para comprar, primero estudie


----------



## Eldenegro (1 May 2011)

Mira, en la Online Shop del British puede pillar un volumen de las guias que tienen, son muy completas

British Museum shop online - Roman Provincial Coinage Vol.VII


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (1 May 2011)

kirods dijo:


> Sobre denarios áureos. Tengo un familiar que está interesado en adquirir alguna pieza para su colección de monedas romanas. Me lo comentó a modo de curiosidad y conociendo este foro y este hilo pues lanzo la pregunta a ver si alguien me pudiera contestar.
> 
> ¿Dónde se pueden adquirir con ciertas garantías de autenticidad denarios áureos?
> ¿De que precios estamos hablando?
> ...



Yo soy coleccionista de romana, para comprar un aúreo le recomiendo a tu familiar que vaya siguiendo el portal sixbid.com, desde donde se puede acceder a las subastas de las casas numismáticas mas importantes y de mas garantías, incluidas las españolas....

Sixbid

En cuanto a precios un áureo en conservación MBC de los comunes anda entre 1500-2000 euros, depende del emperador y del reverso, y los mas baratos con peor conservación (de Nerón y Vespasiano son los que mas se ven) andan sobre los 1000-1200...

Saludos


----------



## DrJ (1 May 2011)

kirods dijo:


> Sobre denarios áureos. Tengo un familiar que está interesado en adquirir alguna pieza para su colección de monedas romanas. Me lo comentó a modo de curiosidad y conociendo este foro y este hilo pues lanzo la pregunta a ver si alguien me pudiera contestar.
> 
> ¿Dónde se pueden adquirir con ciertas garantías de autenticidad denarios áureos?
> ¿De que precios estamos hablando?
> ...



Espero que no malinterprete mis palabras pero si me permite la confianza me parece que si su familiar no está minimamente puesto en numismática, (cosa que arriesgadamente presupongo ) no debería aún meterse en monedas de este tipo. Los romanos emitieron toneladas de moneda a lo largo de los siglos y es sencillo iniciarse con preciosas piezas con un precio de mercado mucho menor.
Si aún así pretende adquirir un aureo yo solo lo intentaría conseguir vía subasta de alguna numismática de prestigio. En cuanto a precios estos pueden variar muchísimo dependiendo de la moneda y de su conservación pero sin buscar nada especial ponga cantidades a partir de 1000€ . 
Para hacerse una idea consulte en las web de esas subastas numismáticas donde podrá ver los catálogos con los precios de salida y los precios de remate. 
Finalmente comentarle como ejemplo que en una subasta de mucho prestigio quedo ayer sin vender un aureo de Nerón con una conservación baja en 900€ (tendría que sumar comisión más envio)


----------



## Renovatio (1 May 2011)

Gauzon dijo:


> Hola gente. Voy a rebajar un poco el listón numismático de las monedas de las que hablais para preguntaros sobe la moneda de 20€ de conmemoración del día de la mujer trabajadora.
> Y, de resultar ser que la tirada es únicamente de 12.000 unidades ¿su valor numismático podría subir de aquí a unos años? ¿debería revalorizarse, verdad?
> Saludos.



Sin ánimo de parecer muy tajante, el 99% de todos los productos de la FNMT tienen un potencial de revalorización numismático nulo. Otra cosa es que los numis patrios te vendan la burra y si pides algo del 98 te la quieran meter doblada, pero en cuanto viajas un poco fuera de la península, no dejas de ver lotes de la FNMT que la propia casa de la moneda ha ido colocando a dealers extranjeros a precio de liquidación.

Sé que es muy triste decirte que no colecciones moneda española, pero si hay un interés minimamente "especulativo-económico" o de preservación de valor, pasa del tema. Otra cosa es que te de igual y te guste por que te parezca bonita, ahi, adelante ^_^


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (2 May 2011)

Totalmente de acuerdo con la puntualización de DrJ, si no se tiene mucha experiencia en numismática romana mejor irse a por otra clase de monedas antes que meterse con los aureos, aunque supongo que el familiar de kirods debe tenerla si quiere comprar una moneda de éstas...

Tambien depende del criterio que se siga para coleccionar, el mío es tener retratos del mayor número de emperadores y personajes históricos romanos y por eso me iría antes a por un denario con la efigie de Julio César o Marco Antonio, por ejemplo, que a por un aureo....o bien a por 3 ó 4 denarios del imperio en EBC que saldrian por lo mismo que un aureo gastado de Nerón, yo la verdad veo preferible tener una colección con buenas calidades que chapas, aunque sean de oro... 

Aparte está el tema de que en las monedas romanas gastadas de oro y plata es mas difícil detectar si son autenticas o no, por eso yo en caso de que quisiera comprar un aureo me iría a por uno en MBC como mínimo.

Saludos


----------



## kirods (2 May 2011)

Muchas gracias por las respuestas, en especial por el catálogo y por la información de las subastas.

El hombre tiene mucha información histórica y numismática, pero vive alejado de las nuevas tecnologías de la información así que encontrar a gente con sus mismas inquietudes y lo hace a la manera "tradicional", es decir, llendo a exposiciones, preguntando en museos, mercadillos locales..etc

He encontrado varios foros sobre numismática romana y se los mostraré ya que seguro que disfrutará como un enano.


----------



## gurutinho (3 May 2011)

Navegando por la red me encontré con esta web

Silver, Silver Bar, Silver Bars, Silver Bullion, Gold and More - APMEX.com

Por lo que me pareció ver venden monedas y lingotes sin IVA, por lo que igual los precios son más competitivos que en las páginas alemanas (aunque eso mejor que lo juzgueis vosotros). También me pareció ver que tienen una gran cantidad de monedas.

Ya me direis que os parece.


----------



## Vedast_borrado (3 May 2011)

gurutinho dijo:


> Navegando por la red me encontré con esta web
> 
> Silver, Silver Bar, Silver Bars, Silver Bullion, Gold and More - APMEX.com
> 
> ...



Me parece que el IVA lo pagas una vez te lo paran en aduanas.


----------



## donde_acabara_esto (4 May 2011)

El domingo pasado estuve por la plaza mayor intentando buscar monedas de 50 francos franceses de Hércules, que son monedas que me gustan mucho. Lo que me sorprendió es no encontré casi nada y lo que vi estaba a un euro por debajo del precio de las onzas de plata. Me decidí por comprar las onzas y me surge la pregunta ¿Estas monedas tienen algún valor numismático? ya que yo siempre las consideré como monedas de inversión o pq ese valor tan próximo a las onzas sin ser plata pura y pesar menos


----------



## Bullion (4 May 2011)

gurutinho dijo:


> Navegando por la red me encontré con esta web
> 
> Silver, Silver Bar, Silver Bars, Silver Bullion, Gold and More - APMEX.com
> 
> ...





Vedast dijo:


> Me parece que el IVA lo pagas una vez te lo paran en aduanas.



¿Esto es así? ¿Alguien ha comprado en Apmex?


----------



## hinka (4 May 2011)

donde_acabara_esto dijo:


> El domingo pasado estuve por la plaza mayor intentando buscar monedas de 20 francos franceses de Hércules, que son monedas que me gustan mucho. Lo que me sorprendió es no encontré casi nada y lo que vi estaba a un euro por debajo del precio de las onzas de plata. Me decidí por comprar las onzas y me surge la pregunta ¿Estas monedas tienen algún valor numismático? ya que yo siempre las consideré como monedas de inversión o pq ese valor tan próximo a las onzas sin ser plata pura y pesar menos



Por donde empiezo.....
Algun valor numismatico... pues que yo sepa solo lo tienen....muchisimo!!!!!!!!
Mandame un MP y tratamos el precio.
El caso es que esas monedas que tu dices no existen.... vamos se rumorea se dice que alguna hay (en alguna revista especializada dicen que se hicieron algunas del 1973 y/o 1974) pero nadie las ha visto. Yo por lo menos no, ya me gustaria.
Supongo que te refieres a las de:
50 francs estas solo 3 tienen algun valor numismatico. 
1974--- modulo 10 francs---- un par de euros más que las otras
1974 essai------------------ sobre 140-150 euros
1980----------------------- sobre 60-70 euros.
Despues existes las piefort o piedfort (doble grosor) pues depende el año de 150€ hasta los 200€

Si son las de:
10 francs aqui solo 3 merecen la pena ser reseñadas:
1964 preserie---- sobre unos 4000 euros
1964 essai------- 250-300 euros
1973 ------------ un par de euros más que las otras
Piefort o piedfort idem a lo anterior.

El que su precio se 1-2 euros menos que una onza es que en Francia (a las de 50 Francs) son muy apreciadas como seguro. En principio estas moneda se utilizaron para pagar a pensionistas. De hay su buena prensa en el pais vecino.


----------



## donde_acabara_esto (4 May 2011)

hinka dijo:


> Por donde empiezo.....
> Algun valor numismatico... pues que yo sepa solo lo tienen....muchisimo!!!!!!!!
> Mandame un MP y tratamos el precio.
> El caso es que esas monedas que tu dices no existen.... vamos se rumorea se dice que alguna hay (en alguna revista especializada dicen que se hicieron algunas del 1973 y/o 1974) pero nadie las ha visto. Yo por lo menos no, ya me gustaria.
> ...



Muhas gracias por la explicación, yo me refería a las de 50 francos pero el dedo se me fue. Como cuidan su moneda los franceses.


----------



## Urbanismo (4 May 2011)

Muy buenas, he encontrado el hilo curioseando por el foro, y como pequeño coleccionista, ahi van unas opiniones:

1. Si vas a coleccionar, fija primero el ámbito de la colección, y cuanto mas específica mejor, (por ejemplo un tipo concreto de la Unión Latina).

2. Mejor moneda de 1950 para abajo, que moneda mas reciente. Las revalorizaciones en la moneda reciente (salvo excepciones que las hay), son modas que pasan pronto. Huir de los euros y de todas las acuñaciones de la FNMT y similares (especialmente paises africanos, asiáticos, sudamericanos, oceanía ... recordar lo pasado con los sellos).

3. Centenario: no gracias. Para encontrar cosas interesantes hay que gastar mucho dinero, está sobrevalorada; si se va a comprar, preferentemente fuera de España, y siempre de EBC para arriba, es lo único que tiene potencial de subida, duros de plata abollados y pesetas borradas hay para aburrir.

4. Moneda española. A partir del Siglo XVI hasta 1868, hay cosas interesantes, pero hay que buscar y saber mucho. Columnarios falsos, los hay que es dificil para los expertos distinguirlos, imaginaros para los neófitos. Como he dicho antes, fuera de aqui hay buenas oportunidades, por ejemplo la moneda de Isabel II está bastante mas barata en europa que aqui.

5. Chollos en Ebay, a lo mejor los hay, como tréboles de cuatro hojas. Yo no los he encontrado, si mucha morralla, monedas que valen el peso del metal a precios disparatados, falsas bastantes. en todo caso siempre por pay pal, y cuidadin a la hora de las subastas chollo, en mas de un 99% no son lo que parecen. Duros a cuatro pesetas los únicos las monedas de 12 € (que parece que ya casi se han acabado), y no por su valor numismático, sino por el metal que contienen.

6. Antes de comprar, documentarse y mirar el resultado de las subastas en internet. 

7. Comprar, a ser posible en numismáticos profesionales o en subastas, pero eso si, no en el primero, sino ver en varios lo que hay. Normalmente cualquier profesional que lleve mas de 25 años en el mercado es una persona seria que vive de un negocio, no un trilero.

8. La oportunidad perdida ... todos la hemos tenido, ya vendrán otras.

9. Prepararse para meter la gamba, todos la hemos metido, y siempre se aprende.

10. Paciencia, paciencia, paciencia y mas paciencia. Documentación, documentación y mas documentación. Y cualquier colección seria buscará que las monedas sean como mínimo MBC, puede haber excepciones en monedas muy raras (que será raro que hayan circulado mucho), o en cobre, bronce o cuproniquel, pero si quereis que algo tenga valor, insisto, mínimo MBC.

Un saludo


----------



## Eldenegro (4 May 2011)

Muchisimas gracias por tu mensaje, Urbanismo. Muy correcto. Felicidades.

Tan solo queria comentar que en el punto 7 deberias indicar que hay de todo. Hay numismatico muy profesional y otros (como Lamas Bolaño) que la meten doblada y mas


----------



## Urbanismo (4 May 2011)

Eldenegro dijo:


> Muchisimas gracias por tu mensaje, Urbanismo. Muy correcto. Felicidades.
> 
> Tan solo queria comentar que en el punto 7 deberias indicar que hay de todo. Hay numismatico muy profesional y otros (como Lamas Bolaño) que la meten doblada y mas



Lamas es poco mas de un revendedor de la FNMT, es cierto que hay de todo, pero eso se sabe viendo unas cuantas numismáticas. En general, los negocios con solera no suelen meterla doblada, viven del negocio, y mas vale ganar 5000 en 1000 operaciones, que 5000 en una, que dejarás escocido a quien se los ganes, y el boca a boca es muy jodido en cualquier negocio.

Un saludo


----------



## hinka (4 May 2011)

Urbanismo dijo:


> 10. pero si quereis que algo tenga valor, insisto, mínimo MBC.
> 
> Un saludo



Todo totalmente de acuerdo.... solo puntualizar este punto.
Normalmente esto lo haces por hobby por lo tanto, yo iria comprando monedas para completar la coleccion, no necesariamente MBC o EBC estas ya vendran...
Con una BC aprendes a diferenciar calidades,pq en BC hay clases y clases, tienes monedas reales en tus manos a precios mucho menores y te vas metiendo en el tema.
Ya tendras tiempo de comprar la MBC o EBC y vender tu BC para otro que empieza.
Si piensas en obtener ganancias y estas empezando vas muy mal, no tiene conocimientos ni experiencia para ello. 
Y sobre todo calma mucha calma. Lo que dice Urbanismo despues de una gran oportunidad perdida viene otra (que gran consejo tenedlo muy presente)
Es mi humilde opinion claro.


----------



## Urbanismo (4 May 2011)

hinka dijo:


> Todo totalmente de acuerdo.... solo puntualizar este punto.
> Normalmente esto lo haces por hobby por lo tanto, yo iria comprando monedas para completar la coleccion, no necesariamente MBC o EBC estas ya vendran...
> Con una BC aprendes a diferenciar calidades,pq en BC hay clases y clases, tienes monedas reales en tus manos a precios mucho menores y te vas metiendo en el tema.
> Ya tendras tiempo de comprar la MBC o EBC y vender tu BC para otro que empieza.
> ...



Corrijo, tienes razón en lo de BC, pero que sea BC de verdad ... no lo que venden por ahi (he llegado a ver pesetas casi borradas que se anunciaban como BC). En lo de las ganancias también, pero piensa en al menos no palmar pasta (salvo las metidas de gamba, que insisto, forman parte del proceso de aprendizaje, y todos las hemos tenido)

Un saludo


----------



## hinka (4 May 2011)

Urbanismo dijo:


> Corrijo, tienes razón en lo de BC, pero que sea BC de verdad ... no lo que venden por ahi (he llegado a ver pesetas casi borradas que se anunciaban como BC). En lo de las ganancias también, pero piensa en al menos no palmar pasta (salvo las metidas de gamba, que insisto, forman parte del proceso de aprendizaje, y todos las hemos tenido)
> 
> Un saludo




Si si, tienes razon algunas no sabes si son monedas o chapas de lo lisas que estan.
Por eso lo digo en BC hay muchas clases, y asi se aprende a diferencias los pequeños detalles que al final son los que marcan las diferencias en los precios.
Mientras esperas por la MBC. O por la EBC. Estas casi no hay diferencia entre comprarlas en subastas o ebay. Yo esta ultimas prefiero subastas de casas reconocidas. Te van a salir mas o menos lo mismo que en ebay y casi siempre estan un nivel mas arriba. En ebay cada uno clasifica como le da la real gana. En una casa de subastas reconocida, prefieren ponerle un nivel menos que pillarse las manos. Ademas lo ponen todo hasta el ultimo defecto.
Acordaros que en las casas de subastas es entre el 18-20% más por gastos de gestion.
En lo de meter gambas madre de dios, el que no tenga alguna es que no ha comprado monedas......


----------



## hinka (5 May 2011)

Hoy llevo uno de esos dias en los que aunque fuese el unico pujador, fijo que no me la llevo.
Hoy finalizaban varias subastas de piezas que me interesaban... resultado 4 subastas - 0 adjudicaciones.
Bueno pues nada paciencia y a buscarlas otra vez.


----------



## el flagelador de regres (6 May 2011)

Urbanismo dijo:


> Si vas a coleccionar, fija primero el ámbito de la colección, y cuanto mas específica mejor, (por ejemplo un tipo concreto de la Unión Latina).



En todo de acuerdo, menos en esto: es un gran error, y lo explico en varias variantes:

-Numismáticamente: la especialización viene de la mano de la experiencia; para especializarse hay que ser experto. Un recién llegado a la numismática no tiene ni experiencia, ni conocimientos y la disciplina para especializarse; probablemente tampoco recursos. Es necesario disponer de documentación y bibliografía que puede tardarse años en recopilar (creedme, de numismática prácticamente no hay nada en internet, y la mayoría de lo que hay es de calidad media-baja).

Para coger experiencia más vale tocar muchos palos, sobre todo al principio; diversificas riesgo (monetario y numismático) y te das tiempo a conocer series y facetas de la numismática; con dos o tres años de experiencia entonces ya tiene uno cierta base para plantearse una especialización.

-Económicamente: La numismática es un mercado de coleccionismo, que cuenta con una volatilidad muy alta a casi cualquier escala temporal que examinemos; especializarse (sobre todo inicialmente, que uno va a ciegas) es arriesgarse a iniciar una colección de moneda que posiblemente en un futuro esté mucho menos valorada. Esto podría implicar palmar cantidades muy altas (y no estoy hablando de unos poco miles de euros, si no de mucho más). Un colección con animo de completitud de ocho escudos borbónicos (incluso huyendo de las rarezas) es una colección de 5 ceros. Un decaida de precios importante de las piezas más caras (suponiendo un precio del oro estable) supondría palmar muchísimo, incluso más del 50%, aún suponiendo que hubiesemos comprado todas las piezas 'baratas'; ojo con esto.

-Estéticamente: excepto que la 'especialización' sea muy amplia (del palo: moneda hispana desde Emporiton hasta Juan Carlos I), centrarse en una serie 'corta' implica disponer de poca variedad tipologica. No olvidemos las componentes estéticas del coleccionismo. Una colección completa (o casi completa) de Isabel II como la Anastasia de Quiroga recientemente subastada por Aureo debe ser una gozada tenerla; pero yo hecharía de menos, por ejemplo, mis denarios romanos, o mis reales de a ocho.

-Por recursos: especializarse de manera muy concreta implica lo siguiente en la mayoría de las series; uno rápidamente (cuanto es relativo, según el tamaño de la serie, lo selectivo que seamos con las conservaciones y lo rara que sea la serie) rellena los 'huecos' fáciles, que suelen ser los 'baratos' de la serie, pero llega a un punto en que los huecos que faltan son muy caros, dandose casos extremos en los que un hueco vale tanto como lo que ya tenemos de la serie; nos podemos encontrar en que nos es imposible completar huecos por el precio de la monedas, y encontrarnos con una colección con animo exhaustivo coja por incapacidad de completarla.

Yo en concreto colecciono muchas series diferentes: (romana en general, fijada en denarios y antoninianos, pero sin despreciar otras denominaciones), alejandrina romana (la serie separada de los tipos imperiales), bizantina, ibérica, medieval castellano-leonesa, española hasta Alfonzo XIII, y británica de George I a George VI.

Son muchas, seguramente demasiadas (aunque mi horizonte temporal para estas colecciones es de 30-40 años, así que no tengo prisa, y en la mayoría de las series con 150-200 monedas puedo ya pensar que tengo una buena colección). Pero ahora mismo pienso que cualquier coleccionista que piense en meter bastante dinero en el tema debería tener al menos tres colecciones bastante diferenciadas para cubrir el riesgo económico.


----------



## Renovatio (6 May 2011)

hinka dijo:


> Hoy llevo uno de esos dias en los que aunque fuese el unico pujador, fijo que no me la llevo.
> Hoy finalizaban varias subastas de piezas que me interesaban... resultado 4 subastas - 0 adjudicaciones.
> Bueno pues nada paciencia y a buscarlas otra vez.



Que me vas a contar... En la subasta de Baldwin's del Martes, 8 lotes campeados, 0 ganados. Pero por bastante. Marditohs ejpeculaorehs :rolleye:




el flagelador de regres dijo:


> Pero ahora mismo pienso que cualquier coleccionista que piense en meter bastante dinero en el tema debería tener al menos tres colecciones bastante diferenciadas para cubrir el riesgo económico.



Completamente de acuerdo al 120%. Yo, sin ir mas lejos, hago Unión Latina, USA Siglo XX y Monedas tuneadas de la Perth Mint, Coin Invest, etc. Que se que no tienen buena prensa, pero hoyga, lo que molan, y de vez en cuando dejan un pellizco de lo más interesante. 3 colecciones diferenciadas, clavado lo ha. 

Mi consejo o comentario es: Disfrutarlo como un enano. Yo no pierdo una oportunidad de leer historias del abuelo sobre las epocas que cubren mi colección, o de enseñar mis monedas a amigos y familiares, hablarles de ellas, mofetear en subastas, mirar numeros de edición limitada a ver si me han salido capicúas... Hay que pasarlo bién que bastante crap tenemos a nuestro alrededor cada dia.


----------



## Platón (6 May 2011)

Renovatio dijo:


> Mi consejo o comentario es: Disfrutarlo como un enano. Yo no pierdo una oportunidad de leer historias del abuelo sobre las epocas que cubren mi colección, o de enseñar mis monedas a amigos y familiares, hablarles de ellas, mofetear en subastas, mirar numeros de edición limitada a ver si me han salido capicúas... *Hay que pasarlo bién* que bastante crap tenemos a nuestro alrededor cada dia.



Totalmente de acuerdo.

Y si me permite un consejo, para pasarlo bien con esto de las monedas no hay como convertirse en un buen coleccionista de Krugerrands, ¿quieren que les facilite un contacto?:XX::XX:


----------



## hinka (6 May 2011)

Alguno me puede indicar, recomendar de algun libro/catalogo de monedas de Felipe II. Si puede ser referido a las monedas de los paises bajos (daalder) mucho mejor. 
Muchas gracias


----------



## DrJ (6 May 2011)

Supongo que entre tanto inveshor que pulula por el foro seré la nota discordante pues me planteo la numismática como hobby o afición nunca como especulación.

Otros gastan sus presupuestos de ocio en tunear el coche o se lo beben en el bar, yo prefiero dedicar una parte de mi tiempo y dinero a este vicio. 
Si bien no lo hago con la mente puesta en ganar dinero y posiblemente no llegue a tener ganancias importantes (exceptuando la satisfacción personal, cosa nada desdeñable) al menos una parte importante del dinero dedicado si sería recuperable si las cosas vienen mal o en ultimo caso por mis herederos, afirmación que no es valida para otras aficiones.
Yo también prefiero llevar varias colecciones , aparte del planteamiento de no tener todos los huevos en la misma cesta personalmente me da más satisfacción el picar por varios sitios. 
En mi caso le doy al bajo imperio, a los Austrias y a la República Romana (aunque también reconozco que cual urraca acumulo cantidad de piezas de otros periodos ) estos son periodos en que se pueden conseguir piezas muy interesantes sin pasar de los 2 dígitos (sobre todo los dos primeros), desde luego para llegar a 3 estudio mucho la pieza en cuestión y por encima de aquí directamente ni me lo planteo. 
Realmente en estos precios y al ser colecciones diferentes no creo que las perdidas ni los beneficios puedan ser significativos por lo que al final se puede entender como otra forma de diversificar los ahorros disfrutando como un enano de paso.


----------



## morgan (11 May 2011)

DrJ dijo:


> Supongo que entre tanto inveshor que pulula por el foro seré la nota discordante pues me planteo la numismática como hobby o afición nunca como especulación.



Yo también me lo tomo como hobby y solo me dedico a adquirir y no a vender. Es un sacacuartos, pero me gusta .

Aprovechando el mensaje en un hilo sobre monedas, no sé si conoceis esta historia o ya alguien la ha contado, en cuyo caso, sorry. Me imagino que algunos conocereis la historia de la moneda más cara de la historia, pero por si alguno no la conoce, a modo de curiosidad. 

Es esta:







Una moneda de oro 20 dolares, doble eagle de 1933. 

Estas monedas fueron emitidas entre los años 1907 a 1933. Como peculiaridad, las de los 2 primeros años, tenían el número de dolares en número arábigo y no tenían el mensaje "In god we trust". A partir de 1909, las emisiones ponían "Twenty dollars" e incluyeron dicha frase en la parte baja de la moneda.

En 1933 se elaboraron la serie de monedas de dicho año. Se hicieron 445000 monedas. A primeros de marzo se pusieron para circular las primeras 25000, pero a mediados de marzo, Roosevelt sube a la casa blanca y ordena retirar esas monedas de circulación (posteriormente se ordenó que los americanos retornaran el oro para darle papelitos de colores).

Al principio se pensó que todas las monedas del año 1933 habían vuelto al tesoro, y se procedió a su fundición, aunque por el camino parece ser que se "perdieron" 13 de ellas, de las que se perdió el rastro.

Una cayó en manos de un millonario egipcio, que la subastó en 2002, alcanzando un precio de 7 millones y medio de dolares.

Posteriormente, en 2004, los hijos de un joyero de philadelphia entregaron 10 monedas a la casa de la moneda para que se las autenticaran. Al parecer eran buenas, así que el gobierno decidió apropiarselas, y los hijos demandaron al gobierno de EEUU por quedarse lo que no es suyo . Y en esas andan.


----------



## gurrumino (12 May 2011)

Hola , ¿ etto que es ?..., o mejor , ¿ quien seria el tonto en este negocio ?
eBay anuncios: SE VENDE moneda de oro 37,5gr 50 pesos mexicanos (8758489)
gracias .


----------



## Platón (12 May 2011)

gurrumino dijo:


> Hola , ¿ etto que es ?..., o mejor , ¿ quien seria el tonto en este negocio ?
> eBay anuncios: SE VENDE moneda de oro 37,5gr 50 pesos mexicanos (8758489)
> gracias .



Parece que el sr. Holdem ha tirado definitivamente la toalla...


----------



## Renovatio (13 May 2011)

Hombre teniendo en cuenta que no hay duros a, en este caso, 2 pesetas... Si es demasiado bueno para ser verdad, normalmente lo es. ;-) Vamos, que yo salia pitando. Aun me fascina como hay gente que arriesgaría 1K en compras a ciegas "chollo".


----------



## Vedast_borrado (15 May 2011)

Una cosa que no me acaba de convencer de la moneda con mucho valor numismático es el hecho de que resulta muy difícil saber si lo que tienes delante realmente fue creado en cierto sitio y momento, y no que lo hayan hecho la semana pasada, siendo una copia idéntica en todos los sentidos (incluyendo la cantidad de metal). ¿Realmente es imposible reproducir piezas antiguas de gran valor sin que se note que son nuevas?


----------



## Eldenegro (16 May 2011)

Sobre falsificaciones hay de todo. Se han hecho soberanos de 18 kilates, se han hecho pandas y otras onzas con cuproniquel, con menos plata.... He incluso la FNMT ha hecho reacuñaciones de monedas historicas famosas (tienen los moldes, y lo han hecho, pero son monedas no historicas) Incluso si buscas falsificaciones de epoca del siglo XVI - XVII te encuentras monedas de oro rellenas de platino para dar el peso.

Esta claro que estas falsificaciones ultimas si que tienen mucho interes (tanto por el metal como por el coleccionismo), las otras, pues como que paso.

Seguramente la reencarnacion de TioGilito te puede contar muchas mas cosas al respecto


----------



## Vedast_borrado (16 May 2011)

Eldenegro dijo:


> Sobre falsificaciones hay de todo. Se han hecho soberanos de 18 kilates, se han hecho pandas y otras onzas con cuproniquel, con menos plata.... He incluso la FNMT ha hecho reacuñaciones de monedas historicas famosas (tienen los moldes, y lo han hecho, pero son monedas no historicas) Incluso si buscas falsificaciones de epoca del siglo XVI - XVII te encuentras monedas de oro rellenas de platino para dar el peso.
> 
> Esta claro que estas falsificaciones ultimas si que tienen mucho interes (tanto por el metal como por el coleccionismo), las otras, pues como que paso.
> 
> Seguramente la reencarnacion de TioGilito te puede contar muchas mas cosas al respecto



No me refería a hacer copias con menos metal, sino a crear ahora una pieza exactamente igual (en todos los aspectos, incluyendo porcentaje de metal) que una de mucho valor numismático, ya sea una histórica (un áureo, por decir algo) o una más moderna pero que ha alcanzado mucho premium (como los primeros pandas).


----------



## Yo2k1 (16 May 2011)

Y como puse en otro hilo, además como sabemos realmente si es falsa o no? Fiandonos de una tienda o algo así? 
Es el caso que comentaba el otro día. Monedas que sin ser falsas cotizan a 60.000 euros y las falsas lógicamente no valdrán nada. Pero, como se sabe lo que tienes?


----------



## Vedast_borrado (16 May 2011)

Yo2k1 dijo:


> Y como puse en otro hilo, además como sabemos realmente si es falsa o no? Fiandonos de una tienda o algo así?
> Es el caso que comentaba el otro día. Monedas que sin ser falsas cotizan a 60.000 euros y las falsas lógicamente no valdrán nada. Pero, como se sabe lo que tienes?



Esa es la duda que tengo, que puede ser que una moneda con un premium numismático enorme esté siendo "falsificada", en el sentido de creada de nuevo, pero siendo idéntica a la original en todos los sentidos.


----------



## el flagelador de regres (16 May 2011)

Vedast dijo:


> No me refería a hacer copias con menos metal, sino a crear ahora una pieza exactamente igual (en todos los aspectos, incluyendo porcentaje de metal) que una de mucho valor numismático, ya sea una histórica (un áureo, por decir algo) o una más moderna pero que ha alcanzado mucho premium (como los primeros pandas).



Si es exactamente igual, hablando de moneda histórica (al menos 100 años) la caga el falsificador, ya que es relativamente fácil identificar que es una reproducción (sobre todo si hablamos de moneda relativamente rara y cara) examinando la imagen de la moneda (más si hablamos de monedas acuñadas a martillo, todas las anteriores al siglo XV). El tema es que no es necesario meter piezas perfectas, bastan falsificaciones que 'den la cara' lo suficiente para que puedan pasar por buenas; ahí se imponen dos cosas: la experiencia del numismático/coleccionista, que le permite distinguir a primera vista las falsificaciones burdas, y tras estudio identificar las falsificaciones buenas, y un cierto grado de conservadurismo respecto de la autenticidad de todas las monedas que puedas encontrarte.

Pero, tampoco la cosa es para desesperarse; la faena de falsificar monedas no es sencilla (para hacerla bien), y necesita de mucho trabajo y dedicación; no compensa pues para muchos tipos; monedas de 'interés bajo' (esto es, que no colecciona mucha gente) están relativamente a salvo, por caras que sean; primero, por que será dificil encontrar un 'primo', y segundo porque a más cara la moneda, menos 'primo' será el posible 'primo'; hay coleccionistas que se conocen tan bien las series que coleccionan que seguramente será imposible colarles una falsa, por bien hecha que este, sobre todo si es de una pieza rara y/o cara. Por tanto, los falsificadores se meten en series con alta probabilidad de 'roi'; griegas, algunos tipos romanos, ocho reales (los columnarios son blanco preferente), norteamericana, la china de finales del XIX a principios del XX, etc... la medieval europea o la islámica antigua, por citar un par de ejemplos, están bastante a salvo.

Al final lo que tiene que quedar es que la numismática solo es para gente que esté dispuesta a estudiar mucho sobre el tema, ya que es la única forma de minimizar (entre otros) el riesgo de las falsificaciones. Como opción de inversión 'generalista' evidentemente no la recomiendo para nada (a pesar de que con esto tiro piedras en mi propio tejado, no hay nada como una explosión de interés para revalorizar objetos de coleccionismo), tanto por la dificultad de evitar los riesgos inherentes al objeto en sí, como por su volatilidad a cualquier escala temporal.


----------



## el flagelador de regres (16 May 2011)

Yo2k1 dijo:


> Y como puse en otro hilo, además como sabemos realmente si es falsa o no?



Extiendo lo que comentaba al hilo de lo dicho por Vedast: sabemos si es falsa o no estudiando; esto es, conociendo bien las monedas que coleccionamos; por ejemplo, en moneda romana, a mi se me puede pasar un sestercio falso, pero será más dificil si es un denario, sobre todo de la época que tengo más de estas piezas, de Hadrianus a Diocleciano, ya que se que buscar, y se donde buscar para encontrar tipologías de falsificaciones de esas piezas. Con los reales de a ocho pasa otro tanto, ya solo con tenerlos en la mano uno puede descartar la mayoría de las falsificaciones a poco que conozca la serie, cantan mucho. Con mucha biblografía a mano, y mucho catálogo, más cierto conocimiento de donde mirar, puedes descartar las falsificaciones más curradas. Eso sí, rarezas y piezas muy caras, hay que ir con mucho tiento, sobre todo si la procedencia no es de 'alta fiabilidad'.



> Fiandonos de una tienda o algo así?



Es un punto el acudir a profesionales, sobre todo si garantizan la moneda por escrito, y puede devolversele sin preguntas si resulta ser falsa; pero ojo, a los profesionales también les pueden colar falsas, no puden ser expertos en todo (incluso les pueden colar dentro de su especialidad, como en todo hay 'expertos' y expertos).

Las subastas, en ese sentido, dan un plus de seguridad, sobre todo en casas que garantizan la autenticidad perpetuamente; implicito a esto conlleva un 'seguro' de retorno ante una falsificación demostrada; claro, esto tiene un sobre precio.

Otra fuente de fiabilidad son los coleccionistas asentados y reconocidos, sobre todo si son expertos en la serie; probablemente esta sea la fuente más segura; si un coleccionista así, que tal vez sea uno de los mayores expertos mundiales en la serie en cuestión, te dice que es buena, lo será (y si no lo es como si lo fuese, porque entonces esa falsificación se la pueden colar a todo el mundo).



> Es el caso que comentaba el otro día. Monedas que sin ser falsas cotizan a 60.000 euros y las falsas lógicamente no valdrán nada. Pero, como se sabe lo que tienes?



Es que ese caso es muy extremo; una moneda de 60.000 euros solo es para un especialista (muy especialista) de la serie o un rico caprichoso; nunca jamás hay que comprar las monedas del decimo superior de precio de cualquier serie excepto que se este en uno de los casos anteriores o su precio sea 'asequible' (no se, una pieza de 100€, por ejemplo). La volatilidad para esas piezas es demencial (hablamos de una horquilla, para una pieza de la que tengamos como precio de referencia 60.000€ de unos 30.000€ o incluso 20.000€ a más de 100.000€, que puede ser mucho más si es una pieza única).

Voy a citar un ejemplo, dentro del periodo de romana del que tengo más piezas, una que quedaría fuera de mi lista de 'comprables' por lo que explico más arriba es un denario de Gordianus I; en EBC puede ir la broma entre los 2.000€ y los 10.000€ dependiendo de un montón de factores, entre los cuales es muy importante la procedencia, pues es una pieza muy golosa de falsificar y de la cual hay falsificaciones muy buenas y peligrosas; entrando en la parte baja de la horquilla podría plantearme comprar uno, pero sería una locura dado mi perfil actual; por situar en contexto, la mayoría de denarios del periodo al que me refiero tienen unos precios (EBC) entre los 100€-1500€; un Gordianus I queda pues en el decimo superior 'intocable', y es pieza para cuando sea rico, o si llegase a saber muchísimo de la numismática romana del siglo III.


----------



## asqueado (16 May 2011)

Hoy en dia se puede copiar cualquier cosa, la unica diferencia es que pesara menos, lo que hay que tener son los medios necesarios para realizarlo. Me explico, para realizar una copia, necesitamos un marco de aluminio, depende de lo grande y de lo ancho de lo que se intente copiar. A continuacion necesitamos caucho natural o de silicona, el de silicona merma menos, pero merma. Vamos rellenando el marco de aluminio con el caucho y en el centro depositamos la cosa a copiar, terminando de rellenar el marco. A continuacion lo depositamos en una vulcanizadora, maquina que calienta por arriba y abajo, por un tiempo ( depende del grosor del marco) y a una temperatura diferente al caucho que hemos puesto(caucho natural o de silicona). Una vez terminado el tiempo de calor, ya tenemos un bloque de caucho que se le llama por lo general moldes que hay que abrir con un mango de bisturi por la mitad para sacar la pieza que hemos copiado, el copiado de la pieza es perfecto, pero con la salvedad de que son unos mm mas pequeña. A continuacion la rellenamos de cera, proveniente de una maquina de cera, que generalmente esta a una temperatura de unos 80º, la cera entra en el molde y rellena todo. Se abre el molde y se saca la pieza, y ya tenemos para ir haciendo unos arbolitos de dichas piezas, porque se pueden sacar todas las que uno quiera y por norma general se hacen mas de un molde, porque al inyectarle la cera al monde lo va calentando lo que perjudica al mismo, y se pone caliente. Cuando una persona empieza a sacar ceras de los moldes, generalmente tiene varios moldes diferentes de piezas o 10 o 12 de la misma, porque llega el momento de que esta tan caliente los moldes que al sacar la pieza de cera se rompe y para que esto no ocurre, se meten en frigorifico para poder seguir trabajando continuamente.
Una vez sacadas las piezas que uno quiera, como ya he dicho anteriormente se van formando unos arbolitos, los cuales son los que se van a meter en una serie de maquinas y van a rellenar las piezas con el metal que nosotros queramos.
Esta explicacion es a groso modo, verlo es muy curioso y bonito.
Yo puedo poner una pieza lo vieja que una persona quiera, solo tengo que meter la misma en patina y conforme la introduzco, se va poniendo mas viaja y antigua.


----------



## TorNO (16 May 2011)

Que pasada, UN VIDEO, please. 

A mi me gustaría coleccíonar monedas griegas y romanas de reyes-emperadores relevantes, pero el tema de las falsificaciones y este último comentario me echan para atras.


----------



## Palasaca (16 May 2011)

asqueado dijo:


> Hoy en dia se puede copiar cualquier cosa, la unica diferencia es que pesara menos, lo que hay que tener son los medios necesarios para realizarlo. Me explico, para realizar una copia, necesitamos un marco de aluminio, depende de lo grande y de lo ancho de lo que se intente copiar. A continuacion necesitamos caucho natural o de silicona, el de silicona merma menos, pero merma. Vamos rellenando el marco de aluminio con el caucho y en el centro depositamos la cosa a copiar, terminando de rellenar el marco. A continuacion lo depositamos en una vulcanizadora, maquina que calienta por arriba y abajo, por un tiempo ( depende del grosor del marco) y a una temperatura diferente al caucho que hemos puesto(caucho natural o de silicona). Una vez terminado el tiempo de calor, ya tenemos un bloque de caucho que se le llama por lo general moldes que hay que abrir con un mango de bisturi por la mitad para sacar la pieza que hemos copiado, el copiado de la pieza es perfecto, pero con la salvedad de que son unos mm mas pequeña. A continuacion la rellenamos de cera, proveniente de una maquina de cera, que generalmente esta a una temperatura de unos 80º, la cera entra en el molde y rellena todo. Se abre el molde y se saca la pieza, y ya tenemos para ir haciendo unos arbolitos de dichas piezas, porque se pueden sacar todas las que uno quiera y por norma general se hacen mas de un molde, porque al inyectarle la cera al monde lo va calentando lo que perjudica al mismo, y se pone caliente. Cuando una persona empieza a sacar ceras de los moldes, generalmente tiene varios moldes diferentes de piezas o 10 o 12 de la misma, porque llega el momento de que esta tan caliente los moldes que al sacar la pieza de cera se rompe y para que esto no ocurre, se meten en frigorifico para poder seguir trabajando continuamente.
> Una vez sacadas las piezas que uno quiera, como ya he dicho anteriormente se van formando unos arbolitos, los cuales son los que se van a meter en una serie de maquinas y van a rellenar las piezas con el metal que nosotros queramos.
> Esta explicacion es a groso modo, verlo es muy curioso y bonito.
> Yo puedo poner una pieza lo vieja que una persona quiera, solo tengo que meter la misma en patina y conforme la introduzco, se va poniendo mas viaja y antigua.



Eso está muy bien salvo que en las monedas, por lo general, son acuñaciones y no moldes como propones. Es muy fácil distinguir una moneda que sale de fundición de una que sale de acuñación...


----------



## asqueado (16 May 2011)

Palasaca dijo:


> Eso está muy bien salvo que en las monedas, por lo general, son acuñaciones y no moldes como propones. Es muy fácil distinguir una moneda que sale de fundición de una que sale de acuñación...



Perdona pero yo no propongo nada, simplemente he explicado a groso modo la forma de copia de una cosa.
Te recomiendo que te leas este Spot de hace algun tiempo que puse sobre los pandas falsos


http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/bolsa-e-inversiones/198134-cuidado-con-los-pandas-falsos.html


aun cuando en la web existen otros spot hablando sobre los mismos y que puedes leer.


----------



## el flagelador de regres (16 May 2011)

asqueado dijo:


> Hoy en dia se puede copiar cualquier cosa, la unica diferencia es que pesara menos, lo que hay que tener son los medios necesarios para realizarlo. Me explico, para realizar una copia, necesitamos un marco de aluminio, depende de lo grande y de lo ancho de lo que se intente copiar. A continuacion necesitamos caucho natural o de silicona, el de silicona merma menos, pero merma. Vamos rellenando el marco de aluminio con el caucho y en el centro depositamos la cosa a copiar, terminando de rellenar el marco. A continuacion lo depositamos en una vulcanizadora, maquina que calienta por arriba y abajo, por un tiempo ( depende del grosor del marco) y a una temperatura diferente al caucho que hemos puesto(caucho natural o de silicona). Una vez terminado el tiempo de calor, ya tenemos un bloque de caucho que se le llama por lo general moldes que hay que abrir con un mango de bisturi por la mitad para sacar la pieza que hemos copiado, el copiado de la pieza es perfecto, pero con la salvedad de que son unos mm mas pequeña. A continuacion la rellenamos de cera, proveniente de una maquina de cera, que generalmente esta a una temperatura de unos 80º, la cera entra en el molde y rellena todo. Se abre el molde y se saca la pieza, y ya tenemos para ir haciendo unos arbolitos de dichas piezas, porque se pueden sacar todas las que uno quiera y por norma general se hacen mas de un molde, porque al inyectarle la cera al monde lo va calentando lo que perjudica al mismo, y se pone caliente. Cuando una persona empieza a sacar ceras de los moldes, generalmente tiene varios moldes diferentes de piezas o 10 o 12 de la misma, porque llega el momento de que esta tan caliente los moldes que al sacar la pieza de cera se rompe y para que esto no ocurre, se meten en frigorifico para poder seguir trabajando continuamente.
> Una vez sacadas las piezas que uno quiera, como ya he dicho anteriormente se van formando unos arbolitos, los cuales son los que se van a meter en una serie de maquinas y van a rellenar las piezas con el metal que nosotros queramos.
> Esta explicacion es a groso modo, verlo es muy curioso y bonito.
> Yo puedo poner una pieza lo vieja que una persona quiera, solo tengo que meter la misma en patina y conforme la introduzco, se va poniendo mas viaja y antigua



Las fundiciones no son problema, es muy fácil detectarlas (la mayoría de piezas son acuñaciones, no fundiciones); las monedas fundidas (que hay en bastantes series, entre ellas las hispanicas) suelen ser piezas de especialistas, a los que es difícil de pillar con una, ya que las conocen muy bien.

El problema con la falsificación numismática no es por las fundiciones, si no por técnicas modernas de copia bastante peligrosas; una de las últimas es la creación pirotécnica de cuños en metal, generalmente acero, que se usan después para estampar, normalmente sobre otras monedas de la época, piezas raras; la técnica consiste en meter en un cartucho la mitad de una pieza y dispararlo; la moneda coge una velocidad muy alta, y al impactar sobre la plancha deja una copia perfecta en negativo de la pieza usada para crear el cuño; estas falsificaciones son bastante peligrosas, ya que solo suelen cantar por el borde, y al usar otras monedas de la época, dan el peso y hasta las características del metal (por ejemplo, en piezas de plata griegas clásicas, aparece la cristalización diferencial de la plata); las copias son tan buenas, que si la pieza original mantenia el brillo original, este pasa a las copias que se sacan del cuño creado.



TorNo dijo:


> A mi me gustaría coleccíonar monedas griegas y romanas de reyes-emperadores relevantes, pero el tema de las falsificaciones y este último comentario me echan para atras.



Hombre, las griegas son palabras mayores, pero las romanas, si nos ceñimos a la plata y piezas comunes, son bastante accesibles; si cuando comienzas te limitas a comprar a profesionales reputados y casas de subastas, reduces muchísimo el riesgo de que te cuelen una pieza falsa; eso sí, prepara cuartos, no pienses que es posible formar una colección de estas metiendo 50€ al mes... y menos en el caso de las griegas, que cualquier piltrafilla de moneda, a la que este en buen estado, se va a varios cientos de euros (por no citar las piezas mileuristas y muchimileuristas, que son las guapas, como los tetradracmas, las estáteras, o unas piezas que me gustan muchísimo, como son las piezas de electrón de Lesbos y Cyzicos)


----------



## Monsterspeculator (17 May 2011)

el flagelador de regres dijo:


> Las fundiciones no son problema, es muy fácil detectarlas (la mayoría de piezas son acuñaciones, no fundiciones); las monedas fundidas (que hay en bastantes series, entre ellas las hispanicas) suelen ser piezas de especialistas, a los que es difícil de pillar con una, ya que las conocen muy bien.
> 
> El problema con la falsificación numismática no es por las fundiciones, si no por técnicas modernas de copia bastante peligrosas; una de las últimas es la creación pirotécnica de cuños en metal, generalmente acero, que se usan después para estampar, normalmente sobre otras monedas de la época, piezas raras; la técnica consiste en meter en un cartucho la mitad de una pieza y dispararlo; la moneda coge una velocidad muy alta, y al impactar sobre la plancha deja una copia perfecta en negativo de la pieza usada para crear el cuño; estas falsificaciones son bastante peligrosas, ya que solo suelen cantar por el borde, y al usar otras monedas de la época, dan el peso y hasta las características del metal (por ejemplo, en piezas de plata griegas clásicas, aparece la cristalización diferencial de la plata); las copias son tan buenas, que si la pieza original mantenia el brillo original, este pasa a las copias que se sacan del cuño creado.



En efecto, existe la posibilidad de hacer piezas falsas indetectables. Pero el esfuerzo sólo compensa para piezas muy raras. En algunos caso el efecto creado en algunas piezas muy raras es que al haber aparecido varias piezas desconocidas, los profesionales ya no certifican ninguna. Podéis imaginar el efecto que puede producir en el precio cuando de existir 3 o 4 ejemplares, se pasa a una docena...Las primeras las cuelan bien. Las otras no las cuelan y la moneda queda marcada para el futuro.


----------



## Vedast_borrado (17 May 2011)

TorNO dijo:


> Que pasada, UN VIDEO, please.
> 
> A mi me gustaría coleccíonar monedas griegas y romanas de reyes-emperadores relevantes, pero el tema de las falsificaciones y este último comentario me echan para atras.




¿Como esta? 

http://***.ebay.es/LANZ-ALEXANDER-G...01826?pt=Münzen_Medaillen&hash=item35b1f9c122


----------



## Yo2k1 (17 May 2011)

Esta es la moneda de la que yo hablo, que tiene un familiar. 
No es la de la imagen, claro, esa es de internet, pero es esa moneda.
Por eso, lo que no se, es como saber si es falsa o no lo es.
Supongo que sera llevarla a una tienda, o a algun sitio asi, o a algun numismatico serio de confianza, porque vamos, estoy casi seguro que sera falsa, pero claro, querria asegurarme.
En casa tengo una bascula de esas de cocina, y en esas, si pesa mas o menos (porque claro no es exacta), pero si pesa lo que en teoria debe pesar, y las dimensiones si son las mismas.
Los dibujos y tal, tambien. Los numeros en las estrellas es lo que se ven fatal, pero no se si porque no los pondrian o estaran borrados o que.
De esa moneda hay muchas falsificaciones?


----------



## puntodecontrol (17 May 2011)

Vedast dijo:


> ¿Como esta?
> 
> http://***.ebay.es/LANZ-ALEXANDER-G...01826?pt=Münzen_Medaillen&hash=item35b1f9c122



:8: Vaya precio.....


----------



## Ulisses (17 May 2011)

Yo2k1 dijo:


> Esta es la moneda de la que yo hablo, que tiene un familiar.
> No es la de la imagen, claro, esa es de internet, pero es esa moneda.
> Por eso, lo que no se, es como saber si es falsa o no lo es.
> Supongo que sera llevarla a una tienda, o a algun sitio asi, o a algun numismatico serio de confianza, porque vamos, estoy casi seguro que sera falsa, pero claro, querria asegurarme.
> ...




Debes tener cuidado. Que las estrellas estén borradas resulta sospechoso. Se hicieron réplicas de esas monedas para usarlas en joyería. Son prácticamente iguales a las auténticas. Suele variar el año (algunas, por ejemplo, son de 1890, y fueron acuñadas con esa fecha - alfonso XII ya estaba muerto - para evitar confusiones) y otras tienen fechas en las estrellas que no coinciden con la del anverso.

La ley de esas imitaciones es de 0.750 y su peso igual a las originales. Su acuñación o fundido -eso ya no lo sé con certeza - data de los años 70. Todo cuanto digo me lo refirió un numismático hace tiempo.


----------



## Yo2k1 (17 May 2011)

ulisses dijo:


> Debes tener cuidado. Que las estrellas estén borradas resulta sospechoso. Se hicieron réplicas de esas monedas para usarlas en joyería. Son prácticamente iguales a las auténticas. Suele variar el año (algunas, por ejemplo, son de 1890, y fueron acuñadas con esa fecha - alfonso XII ya estaba muerto - para evitar confusiones) y otras tienen fechas en las estrellas que no coinciden con la del anverso.
> 
> La ley de esas imitaciones es de 0.750 y su peso igual a las originales. Su acuñación o fundido -eso ya no lo sé con certeza - data de los años 70. Todo cuanto digo me lo refirió un numismático hace tiempo.



Si, la compraron por los 70 mas o menos, no se acuerdan exactamente, pero si, por los 70-75 y en una joyeria. De hecho estaba puesta en una pulsera.
Las estrellas pues no se ven los numeros, y ni siquiera se aprecia si habia numeros, la sensacion que da es que no habia nada. Y luego me he fijado que debajo del cuello, en teoria, irian las iniciales del grabador y en la que tienen, tampoco aparecen o por lo menos no las veo.
Vamos, me jugaria el cuello 99% que es de las falsas que comentas, al comprarla por esas fechas y mas en una joyeria montada en una pulsera.


----------



## Palasaca (17 May 2011)

asqueado dijo:


> Perdona pero yo no propongo nada, simplemente he explicado a groso modo la forma de copia de una cosa.
> Te recomiendo que te leas este Spot de hace algun tiempo que puse sobre los pandas falsos
> 
> 
> ...



Es exactamente lo que te estoy diciendo, ese post ya lo había leído y se observan dos cosas o bien que las falsas tienen poros y microporos (fundición) o la caligrafía es horrorosa. Un chino me las sabía distinguir precisamente no por detalles en el dibujo que ni se los miraba, tan solo fijándose en la caligrafía que dice pegan el cantazo (para nosotros no claro)

También lo que pasa, en como está derivando el hilo sobre falsificación, es que no es lo mismo un denario, un bullion, o un duro sevillano, vamos que estamos mezclando todo y cada cosa es una cosa y tiene o tubo su técnica de falsificación propia. Vamos que incluso hay falsas de época que se cotizan más caras que las originales.

Saludos y seguid explicando que está muy interesante.


----------



## Ulisses (17 May 2011)

Yo2k1 dijo:


> Si, la compraron por los 70 mas o menos, no se acuerdan exactamente, pero si, por los 70-75 y en una joyeria. De hecho estaba puesta en una pulsera.
> Las estrellas pues no se ven los numeros, y ni siquiera se aprecia si habia numeros, la sensacion que da es que no habia nada. Y luego me he fijado que debajo del cuello, en teoria, irian las iniciales del grabador y en la que tienen, tampoco aparecen o por lo menos no las veo.
> Vamos, me jugaria el cuello 99% que es de las falsas que comentas, al comprarla por esas fechas y mas en una joyeria montada en una pulsera.



Bueno, pues debes tener en cuenta que son, aproximadamente, 6 gramos de oro y que es lo mismo que comprar anillos o pulseras viejos y rotos. La venta, a la malas, la tendrías que hacer en un compro-oro.


----------



## el flagelador de regres (17 May 2011)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> Iniciado por Vedast Ver Mensaje
> 
> ¿Como esta?
> 
> ...



No esta mal de precio, eso sí, la calidad es media tirando a mala, esa moneda tiene una tirada muy grande y hay bastantes estáteras de estas en una conservación mucho mejor; eso sí, multiplican por 4-10 ese precio.

Para monedas muchimileuristas griegas, tenemos ejemplos a patadas (y no precisamente de Alejandro Magno, la mayoría de sus piezas fueron muy abundantes al ser la segunda moneda 'mundial' de la historia, después del tetradracma ateniense); por poner una, este típico tetradracma siciliano:












adjudicada en $16.000+15% de comisión en la Gemini VIII (de una estimación de $6.000).

Tipos como estos hay literalmente cientos en las series griegas, y bastantes son muchimileuristas de 4 y 5 ceros.



Yo2k1 dijo:


> Si, la compraron por los 70 mas o menos, no se acuerdan exactamente, pero si, por los 70-75 y en una joyeria. De hecho estaba puesta en una pulsera.
> Las estrellas pues no se ven los numeros, y ni siquiera se aprecia si habia numeros, la sensacion que da es que no habia nada. Y luego me he fijado que debajo del cuello, en teoria, irian las iniciales del grabador y en la que tienen, tampoco aparecen o por lo menos no las veo.



Con lo que dices, si además se ven bien las flores de lis del centro del escudo, 100% que es una reproducción de joyería. Además, ten en cuenta que esa moneda es una de las más raras del centenario, las probabilidades de encontrar una 'al azar' son bajísimas. No creo que sea una manipulación, ya que no se ven las siglas del grabador, que están incusas en el rebaje del cuello, lo que hace que están presentes en todas las monedas por gastadas que estén (excepto si hablamos de una chapa plana, claro).


----------



## TorNO (17 May 2011)

Vedast dijo:


> ¿Como esta?
> 
> http://***.ebay.es/LANZ-ALEXANDER-G...01826?pt=Münzen_Medaillen&hash=item35b1f9c122



Efectivamente, preciosa la moneda. Aunque prefiero empezar primero con las de plata para ir entrando en materia.


----------



## el flagelador de regres (17 May 2011)

TorNO dijo:


> Aunque prefiero empezar primero con las de plata para ir entrando en materia.



Fail; la plata griega es generalmente más cara que el oro; muy pocas piezas de oro griegas llegan a los precios de la que he puesto más arriba, en cambio, de plata hay a patadas.

Si quieres meterte en griega (cosa que no recomiendo a un novato, para entrar en antigua es preferible la romana y después de un par de años y con bibliografía abundante derivar a la primera) empieza con los bronces y cobres, mucho más asequibles y sin falsificaciones abundantes conocidas (hasta donde se). Por ejemplo, las piezas del Egipto Ptolemaico, o las sicilianas; otra serie muy interesante, de casa, y de bibliografía facilmente accesible es la moneda íbera; los ases suelen ir entre los 100€-500€ en conservaciones aceptables (MBC), los cuadrantes puedes conseguirlos algo más baratos, y los denarios, si te metes en moneda más caras, puedes conseguirlos casi todos por menos de 1000€; y hay tantas tipologías diferentes que puedes tener tema para coleccionar para siempre, y técnicamente, además, se la considera serie 'griega'; dentro tenemos además moneda griega fetén, como la emporitana, y la cartaginesa de Gades, Cartagonova, y algunas cecas más del sur peninsular. Hay tipos muy curiosos, como los de Malacca (Malaga), o los de Ebusus (Ibiza); busca por internet y verás.

Otra serie interesante y más accesible que la griega fetén son las acuñaciones 'celtas' (me gusta más el termino alemán Keltische Kulture, o simplemente Kelten); el problema es que mucha de su bibliografía está en idiomas barbaros (alemán, hungaro, rumano, bulgaro, etc.), pero en inglés y frances hay lo suficiente para empezar (a parte de que una parte importante de la serie se dió en territorios actuales de Francia, Belgica e Inglaterra, por lo que tiene bibliografía especifica abundante y fácilmente accesible).


----------



## L'omertá (17 May 2011)

Hola, esto interesado en hacerme con con los 4 escudos de velazquez en oro "La rendicion de breda"







610 € ¿Opiniones?.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (17 May 2011)

ulisses dijo:


> Debes tener cuidado. Que las estrellas estén borradas resulta sospechoso. Se hicieron réplicas de esas monedas para usarlas en joyería. Son prácticamente iguales a las auténticas. Suele variar el año (algunas, por ejemplo, son de 1890, y fueron acuñadas con esa fecha - alfonso XII ya estaba muerto - para evitar confusiones) y otras tienen fechas en las estrellas que no coinciden con la del anverso.
> 
> La ley de esas imitaciones es de 0.750 y su peso igual a las originales. Su acuñación o fundido -eso ya no lo sé con certeza - data de los años 70. Todo cuanto digo me lo refirió un numismático hace tiempo.



La moneda española está muy falsificada de forma burda. 

Algunos joyeros se dieron cuenta que nadie se enteraba si cambiaban las monedas originales engarzadas por falsificaciones copiadas a la cera. 

Es fácil distinguir las falsificaciones con molde observando la superficie, en general más brillante y con restos de microburbujas.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (17 May 2011)

Por cierto, flagelador, no sé si sabes que en la BNF (Bibliothèque Nationale de France), tienen un programa de digitalización de libros antiguos. Tienes un montón de numismática que seguramente puedan ser útiles para ciertas colecciones, además de poderse descargar gratuitamente...

numismatique - 3739 resultados sur Gallica

También tienes un montón de libros de matemáticas, de física, obras completas, etc...


----------



## el flagelador de regres (17 May 2011)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Por cierto, flagelador, no sé si sabes que en la BNF (Bibliothèque Nationale de France), tienen un programa de digitalización de libros antiguos.



Si que la conozco, alguna digitalización tengo en mi ordenador, y un par pendientes de imprimir y encuadernar; muy interesante la iniciativa de la BNF... a ver si la BN se pone al loro y hace algo parecido, por que los de la biblioteca virtual de la U. Miguel Hernandez lo encuentro escaso y mal diseñado


----------



## libro (18 May 2011)

Ayer en casa de mis abuelos chafardeando los armarios me encontré con esto un montón de medallas de la historía de los judíos yo juraría que son de plata he mirado si por alguna parte ponía la ley pero no lo ponía. En un lateral hay escrito "STERLING + 69 P" alguien sabe lo que es?
A ver si alguien conoce estas monedas o sabe confirmarme si son de plata (estan un pelín oxidadas)
os subo las fotos






me he encontrado 4 carpetitas de estas






y aquí la moneda de moisés con la tabla de los diez mandamientos


----------



## el flagelador de regres (19 May 2011)

LIbro, busca por internet 'the medallic history of the jewish people'; ahí te saltarán unas cuantas páginas para informarte algo; pero veo que tienes el set incompleto, parece ser que se compone de 120 medallas... por cierto, ¿de que año son? La fecha debe estar en alguna parte


----------



## libro (19 May 2011)

el flagelador de regres dijo:


> LIbro, busca por internet 'the medallic history of the jewish people'; ahí te saltarán unas cuantas páginas para informarte algo; pero veo que tienes el set incompleto, parece ser que se compone de 120 medallas... por cierto, ¿de que año son? La fecha debe estar en alguna parte



Pues ya lo había buscado pero no he visto en ningún sitio que diga las caracteristícas. Pues yo tengo 100, será que me falta una carpeta? Son del año 1970.


----------



## Baraja (19 May 2011)

L'omertá dijo:


> Hola, esto interesado en hacerme con los 4 escudos de velazquez en oro "La rendicion de breda"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A 1400 euros/oz de oro sale en la tienda de la FNMT (610 euros por 13,5 g. de oro).

Si la quieres y no tienes prisa, sigue las subastas en eBay donde se suelen vender las monedas de la FNMT alrededor del precio del spot, sobre 475 euros se podría encontrar la moneda ienso:


----------



## el flagelador de regres (19 May 2011)

Libro dijo:


> Pues ya lo había buscado pero no he visto en ningún sitio que diga las caracteristícas. Pues yo tengo 100, será que me falta una carpeta? Son del año 1970.



The Medallic History of The Jewish People.... Judaica

Goldberg Coins and Collectibles

Amazon.com: Epic In Sculpture - Medallic History Of The Jewish People: Fred; conceived & directed by Weber, Robert Text by Bertram: Books

http://***.ebay.com/Medallic-History-Jewish-People-1974-/230524676517?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item35ac5769a5&clk_rvr_id=233445335744&x=43&y=6

Lot 343: Judaica - Judaica Jerusalem | Artfact

A partir de esto creo que puedes ir tirando del hilo, sobre todo con el libro... 

Y esto es algo muy típico de la numismática, información en internet sobre estas medallas y la Judaic Heritage Society (que parece bastante prestigiosa) es casi 0...


----------



## gurrumino (19 May 2011)

Buenaaaas, ¿ que os parecen 1.085,64€. por un krugerrand ? , gracias por las posibles respuestas de antemano .


----------



## Platón (19 May 2011)

gurrumino dijo:


> Buenaaaas, ¿ que os parecen 1.085,64€. por un krugerrand ? , gracias por las posibles respuestas de antemano .



Hablar de Krugerrand en el Hilo Oficial Numismático con el Mode ironic desactivado es poco menos que un ataque al buen gusto.

De todas formas, no es una burrada, ni tampoco una ganga. Uno que es gallego.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (19 May 2011)

gurrumino dijo:


> Buenaaaas, ¿ que os parecen 1.085,64€. por un krugerrand ? , gracias por las posibles respuestas de antemano .





Platón dijo:


> Hablar de Krugerrand en el Hilo Oficial Numismático con el Mode ironic desactivado es poco menos que un ataque al buen gusto.
> 
> De todas formas, no es una burrada, ni tampoco una ganga. Uno que es gallego.



Que poco atino, Platón. La verdad si alguien no aporta nada en este hilo eres tú.

Si el krugerrand es del 67 es una ganga.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (19 May 2011)

libro dijo:


> Ayer en casa de mis abuelos chafardeando los armarios me encontré con esto un montón de medallas de la historía de los judíos yo juraría que son de plata he mirado si por alguna parte ponía la ley pero no lo ponía. En un lateral hay escrito "STERLING + 69 P" alguien sabe lo que es?
> A ver si alguien conoce estas monedas o sabe confirmarme si son de plata (estan un pelín oxidadas)
> os subo las fotos
> 
> ...



Apostaría que es una colección de la Franklin Mint. Son medallas con acuñación de calidad proof que normalmente vienen encapsuladas. Tienes que ver si la colección se paga más. Si no valdrá el peso en plata desgraciadamente. Es plata sterling, ley de 925 milésimas.


----------



## el flagelador de regres (19 May 2011)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Apostaría que es una colección de la Franklin Mint. Son medallas con acuñación de calidad proof que normalmente vienen encapsuladas. Tienes que ver si la colección se paga más. Si no valdrá el peso en plata desgraciadamente. Es plata sterling, ley de 925 milésimas.



Apuesta ganada, un gallifante para el ludopata ... y por lo que he visto, parece que vale poco más que el peso en plata... eso sí, son 100 onzas-troy en total, así que no estamos hablando de 2 euros...


----------



## Platón (19 May 2011)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Que poco atino, Platón. La verdad si alguien no aporta nada en este hilo eres tú.
> 
> Si el krugerrand es del 67 es una ganga.



Sigue coleccionando maestro de los primaveras, eres lamentable.


----------



## Platón (19 May 2011)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Si no valdrá el peso en plata desgraciadamente. Es plata sterling, ley de 925 milésimas.



A que me suena, a tus chapas put(eadas), si eres un crack!


----------



## el flagelador de regres (19 May 2011)

A ver, como abridor del hilo, mantengamoslo en paz; los Kruger serán 'numismática menor' para muchos, pero dado que hay quien colecciona cosas como las conmemorativas de la FNMT, carteritas de eurolandia, e incluso 'chorramonedas' del estilo Niue, Palau y demás, en comparación, son monedones; monedones, por cierto, que tienen una gran historia detrás, y que han cumplido y van a cumplir un papel muy importante en la historia económica de nuestra sociedad, lo que los situa como un tema de estudio numismático de gran valor. No tendrán una valoración pecuniaria numismática grande, como pasa con los cobres de los Austrias en Castilla, pero seguramente de todo el numario de los Austrias son los cobres los que más valor numismático global tiene (sobre todo a la hora de comprender la economía de la época y el papel que jugó la moneda y la política alrededor de la moneda), y eso que en esa serie tenemos cosas como los centenes, los cincuentines, las primeras onzas de oro hispanoamericanas, entre ellas los valiosisimos (en euros) 8 escudos de Segovia, etc... No vayamos de elitistas y pensando que un 8 escudos SC es mucha más moneda que un triste 8 maravedís de Trujillo resellado sobre un cobre anterior, cuando resulta que el 8 escudos no tuvo ninguna incidencia en la época, y el 8 maravedís sí mucha (e indica los problemas del tesoro y la economía de la época).

Y por otro lado, lo más importante de los Krugers no es que la tirada del 67 sea escasa y se pague mucho por ella (aunque si te la ofrecen a poco más que el bullion no se le va a hacer ascos, evidentemente ), si no lo que van a representar los bullion de oro, con el kruger a la cabeza por la cantidad en circulación cuando casquen las fiat.

Asi que dejemonos de dogmatismos, que en este hilo hasta el más pintado es un ignorante en muchas partes de la numismática...


----------



## Platón (19 May 2011)

el flagelador de regres dijo:


> A ver, como abridor del hilo, mantengamoslo en paz;



De acuerdo, aunque reconozco que a veces es imposible permanecer callado. Pueden banearme si lo estiman oportuno.



el flagelador de regres dijo:


> y que han cumplido y van a cumplir un papel muy importante en la historia económica de nuestra sociedad, lo que los situa como un tema de estudio numismático de gran valor.



No lo dudo, dentro de 100 años hasta puede que sean un emblema que ayude a recordar que la riqueza no sale de la nada. Esto no quita que a día de hoy debería ser delito comparar un kruger de cualquier año con cualquier moneda de mínimo interés numismático. 

Pagarlo por encima del spot debería acarrear pensión vitalicia, y venderlo pena de prisión.



el flagelador de regres dijo:


> No vayamos de elitistas y pensando que un 8 escudos SC es mucha más moneda que un triste 8 maravedís de Trujillo resellado sobre un cobre anterior, cuando resulta que el 8 escudos no tuvo ninguna incidencia en la época, y el 8 maravedís sí mucha (e indica los problemas del tesoro y la economía de la época).



Aquí el único que parece confundir valor numismático con metálico es el pasaorero. Eso lo dice todo.



el flagelador de regres dijo:


> Y por otro lado, lo más importante de los Krugers no es que la tirada del 67 sea escasa y se pague mucho por ella (aunque si te la ofrecen a poco más que el bullion no se le va a hacer ascos, evidentemente ), si no lo que van a representar los bullion de oro, con el kruger a la cabeza por la cantidad en circulación cuando casquen las fiat.



Esto es valor metálico. El desenlace está todavía por confirmar, pero tiene pinta de que en efecto acabe así.



el flagelador de regres dijo:


> Asi que dejemonos de dogmatismos, que en este hilo hasta el más pintado es un ignorante en muchas partes de la numismática...



Totalmente de acuerdo, el problema viene cuando un auxiliar de vuelo metido a pasaorero se cree que lo sabe todo. Narcisismo puro.


----------



## el flagelador de regres (19 May 2011)

Vuelta.... si es que no se puede ser bueno, cojones...



Platón dijo:


> Pagarlo por encima del spot debería acarrear pensión vitalicia, y venderlo pena de prisión.



Veamos a ver cual es el razonamiento que te lleva a pensar semejante cosa... y ya que estamos, dinos algo que si valga la pena comentar en un hilo numismático...


----------



## Platón (19 May 2011)

el flagelador de regres dijo:


> Vuelta.... si es que no se puede ser bueno, cojones...
> 
> Veamos a ver cual es el razonamiento que te lleva a pensar semejante cosa... y ya que estamos, dinos algo que si valga la pena comentar en un hilo numismático...



Siendo la moneda de inversión en oro más ampliamente acuñada (también reconocida, ojo), es de poco inteligentes pagar más que el oro que contiene.

Si me pregunta si es de borderlines comprar lingotes con sobrespot la respuesta es exactamente la misma, pensión vitalicia. 

Pensaba que en este hilo se habla de monedas, no de lingotes con forma de moneda, o al menos eso creo porque si no vaya **** de hilo numismático, en el que se equiparan sin vergüenza alguna soberanos de escudo con krugerrands.

Vender kruger por encima del spot es de pasaoreros y demás trileros, que mientras siga habiendo gente que no distinga un kruger de un 8 escudos (solo por poner un ejemplo), pues seguirán haciendo su negocio y despotricando contra la numismática, ya que ellos son incapaces de entenderla y apreciarla.

¿Interés numismático? Pues poner en aviso a un forero que PIDE consejo de que un kruger a día de hoy no entra dentro de numismática como tal, sino de la inversión en metales preciosos con poco o nulo valor numismático. Es un cuño internacionalmente reconocido y que garantiza que esa moneda-lingote contiene 1 oz de oro. 

Que algunos quieran venderlo como numismática o moneda con futura revalorización numismática o venderlo con x% de overspot, allá cada cual con el interés que tenga en seguir cazando pardillos de su mismo nivel intelectual. 

Como entenderá, la opinión que me pueda dar el vendekruger sobre lo bueno buenísimos que son los kruger, y sobre todo los del 67, me la trae literalmente al fresco.

Ahora cada cual, que haga lo que quiera, consejos ha recibido. Ya puede esperar sentado a que su kruger adquiera valor numismático, a lo mejor sus nietos lo llegan a ver.

Con esto corto y cierro, que no quiero entrar en debates de besugos.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (19 May 2011)

Platón dijo:


> Siendo la moneda de inversión en oro más ampliamente acuñada (también reconocida, ojo), es de poco inteligentes pagar más que el oro que contiene.
> 
> Si me pregunta si es de borderlines comprar lingotes con sobrespot la respuesta es exactamente la misma, pensión vitalicia.
> 
> ...




No aportas al hilo una puta mierda. 

No veo que des ninguna información numismática de valor para los foreros. 

Eres un soberbio y además ignorante:



Platón dijo:


> Siendo la moneda de inversión en oro más ampliamente acuñada (también reconocida, ojo), es de poco inteligentes pagar más que el oro que contiene.



En Munsters, bien conocidos por borderlines, te la están comprando los krugerrands por encima del spot siempre. Ahora mismo 0,5% por encima, durante mucho tiempo la han estado comprando al 2% y 3% sobre el spot. Para que aprendas algo te dejo el link:

Cours de l'or: lingots et pieces d'or (achat et vente)


No veo en tus últimos posts que aportes nada.... No sabemos donde está tu presunta sapiencia numismática. No sabes reconocer una colección de la Franklin Mint. No sabes que el Kruger del 67 se paga más. Por supuesto que en general los Krugerrands no tienen valor numismático. Pero se pagan más que el spot...

...y no se pagan más por razones numismáticas (salvo el del 67). Te lo voy a explicar para que no mueras ignorante. Se pagan más porque fue la primera moneda de una onza exacta de oro, y es la más internacional de todas las monedas de oro. Por eso la gente la quiere y paga más por ella: Puede comprarla y venderla en cualquier lugar del mundo. 

Hoy habrás aprendido algo.


----------



## el flagelador de regres (19 May 2011)

Platón dijo:


> Siendo la moneda de inversión en oro más ampliamente acuñada (también reconocida, ojo), es de poco inteligentes pagar más que el oro que contiene.



Monster no habla de un kruger, habla de una fecha en concreto... y eso es lo que pasa con todas las tipologías de monedas... ande a buscar un real de a ocho mexicano de 1733 (ceca M circulo), a ver si le piden lo mismo que por otro de 1741.



> Si me pregunta si es de borderlines comprar lingotes con sobrespot la respuesta es exactamente la misma, pensión vitalicia.



Eso expliquéselo a todos los coleccionistas de sycees del mundo... que he visto adjudicaciones de lingotes de plata de 300gr a 4000 libras esterlinas.



> Pensaba que en este hilo se habla de monedas, no de lingotes con forma de moneda, o al menos eso creo porque si no vaya **** de hilo numismático, en el que se equiparan sin vergüenza alguna soberanos de escudo con krugerrands.



Creo que dogmatiza... mucha gente no opina como ud... quizás le falte algo de estudios del tema (y lo digo con toda la buena intención del mundo); para que entienda, las macuquinas hispanoamericanas, tenian poca más consideración que lingotes de plata; se acuñaban para proporcionar una tasación de peso y fineza de la plata, y se mandaban a toda prisa a España; una vez aquí, no circulaban, si no que solían o destinarse al pago de obligaciones extrangeras, o fundirse para producir moneda peninsular; las que acababan fuera de España, por supuesto, iban al crisol, y acababan como luises, talers, piastras y demás fauna numismática europea...

¿considera los Aes Signatum lingotes de bronce sin valor por que no son monedas? Ande a buscar uno, si lo encuentra y puede pagarlo. O expliquele a un especialista en historia republicana romana que al ser lingotes no tenían la misma importancia económica que las monedas griegas que circulaban en la peninsula itálica por las fechas de fundición de esos lingotes. 



> Vender kruger por encima del spot es de pasaoreros y demás trileros, que mientras siga habiendo gente que no distinga un kruger de un 8 escudos (solo por poner un ejemplo), pues seguirán haciendo su negocio y despotricando contra la numismática, ya que ellos son incapaces de entenderla y apreciarla.



Se que lo que voy a decir es muy polémico, pero hay que ser imbecil rematado de ir comprando oro numismático sin tener ni idea; la numismática se parece bastante a un campo de batalla en el aspecto de los negocios, y se tiene que ir comido y cagado a la pelea; antes de gastarte 1000€ en una moneda, gastate 250€ en libros y dedícale unas cuantas horas, joder. Al final solo puede engañarse en esto a los tontos, y no me dan ninguna lástima (ya se sabe el dicho del tonto, su dinero y el tiempo que pasan juntos).



> ¿Interés numismático? Pues poner en aviso a un forero que PIDE consejo de que un kruger a día de hoy no entra dentro de numismática como tal, sino de la inversión en metales preciosos con poco o nulo valor numismático. Es un cuño internacionalmente reconocido y que garantiza que esa moneda-lingote contiene 1 oz de oro.



No se que numismática 'practica' ud, pero aunque los kruger no es el campo de mi coleccionismo, no veo porque está por debajo, por decir algo, de los soberanos ingleses de los últimos 100 años, que sí entran...



> Que algunos quieran venderlo como numismática o moneda con futura revalorización numismática o venderlo con x% de overspot, allá cada cual con el interés que tenga en seguir cazando pardillos de su mismo nivel intelectual.



Eso es un problema exclusivo de cada comprador; ¿o acaso es un buen negocio poner encima de la mesa 60.000 euros por un ocho escudos de Segovia de Felipe III? ¿O pagar $20.000 por un hecte de Cyzicos que salió con una estimación de 2.000? Y si no mire que paso con los denarios de los Severos de los 80 a hoy en día en cuanto empezaron a salir tesoros a punta pala en Rumanía, Bulgaria, y la ex-Yugoslavia.



> Como entenderá, la opinión que me pueda dar el vendekruger sobre lo bueno buenísimos que son los kruger, y sobre todo los del 67, me la trae literalmente al fresco.



Perfecto... pero me da que no está en posición real de disputarle con la suficiente enjudia al vendekruger sus ideas al respecto.



> Ahora cada cual, que haga lo que quiera, consejos ha recibido. Ya puede esperar sentado a que su kruger adquiera valor numismático, a lo mejor sus nietos lo llegan a ver.



Pues igual, o incluso a lo mejor no... pero ni usted, ni yo, ni el sursum corda puede asegurar eso de ninguna moneda, esto, que se revalorice con el paso del tiempo... por eso yo toco muchos palos, en unos me llevaré la de cal, y en otros la de arena, y como mínimo espero que entre la una y la otra la cosa acabe compensada.



> Con esto corto y cierro, que no quiero entrar en debates de besugos.



Más dogmatismos al canto... ¿no puede simplemente dar su opinión y razonarla?


----------



## gurrumino (19 May 2011)

Bueno , pues se ha liado gorda con la preguntita , dejenlo señores , gracias a los dos .


----------



## el flagelador de regres (19 May 2011)

gurrumino dijo:


> Bueno , pues se ha liado gorda con la preguntita , dejenlo señores , gracias a los dos .



Tranquilo, gurrumino, esto no es nada, solo una pequeña discusión algo 'guarra'; tendrías que ver algunas que se lían por estos temas; no es coña, la numismática muchas veces es más un campo de batalla que otra cosa. Vete acostumbrando...


----------



## Monsterspeculator (19 May 2011)

Quiero dejar bien claro que el krugerrand no es una moneda en la que se invierta por razones numismáticas. El año 67 se paga más porque es más escaso y el primer año (pongan 30-60 euros más), pero el resto (salvo acuñaciones proof y limitadas...etc...) sigue la cotización del metal más un premium por ser la moneda bullion de referencia internacional. Tanto en Bélgica como en muchos otros países hay profesionales que los compran por encima del spot, con un spread de compra-venta de los mejores.

El interés actual por las monedas no es numismático. La mayoría de gente, en particular la que lee este foro, invierte en moneda por el metal debido a la crisis que vivimos. 

La inversión numismática es difícil como bien indica flagelador, pero puede resultar un hobby apasionante, y puede resultar lucrativa después de mucho esfuerzo y estudio. Sin embargo, hay que dejar bien claro y saber que el mercado numismático, como el del arte, sufren en época de crisis. Estamos asistiendo a una devaluación espectacular del premium numismático en favor del valor metal en algunas monedas como por ejemplo los 8 escudos del montón medianamente conservados: El precio ha subido pero el sobrespot numismático que se paga ha disminuido dramáticamente.

Dicho todo esto, recordemos quien fue el que trajo el tema de los krugerrands a este hilo:




Platón dijo:


> Totalmente de acuerdo.
> 
> Y si me permite un consejo, para pasarlo bien con esto de las monedas no hay como convertirse en un buen coleccionista de Krugerrands, ¿quieren que les facilite un contacto?:XX::XX:



Este es el tipo de post basura que nos brinda este autoproclamado experto numismático.

Para los nuevos, les explicaré la situación: El señor Platón piensa que yo vendo Krugerrands y piensa que me importa mucho que diga que el krugerrand no se puede pagar por encima del spot. Ya he puesto los links a Munsters, y cualquiera puede informarse y ver que es una burda mentira. 

Ahora les digo, a los que quieran comprar numismática, que estoy a su disposición para conseguirles las mejores monedas, a los mejores precios, y enviarles a los mejores sitios de confianza.


Por otra parte, la numismática es una profesión con gran secretismo. Los profesionales que manejan de forma casi exclusiva la información, sacan un beneficio enorme de ello. Por esa razón les gustaría dinamitar este hilo, donde flagelador y otros comparten generosamente su saber. Debemos todos agradecer a flagelador que lo haya abierto y sus excelentes contribuciones. En poco tiempo este hilo puede ser una referencia en la red.


----------



## DrJ (19 May 2011)

Los temas que tratáis son interesantes pero la verdad es que estáis caminando sobre un hilo muy fino. 
Es cierto que si la numismática es la “ciencia que estudia las monedas” y como dice el flagelador de regres :"dado que hay quien colecciona cosas como las conmemorativas de la FNMT, carteritas de eurolandia, e incluso 'chorramonedas' del estilo Niue, Palau y demás" aquí se podría hablar perfectamente de krugerrands, pandas y asimilados . Sin embargo ,en mi opinión, creo que en aras de la legibilidad del foro y dado que hay hilos más que suficientes para tratar el tema del metal precioso amonedado deberíamos dejar este para asuntos puramente numismáticos.


----------



## Platón (19 May 2011)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> *Ahora les digo, a los que quieran comprar numismática, que estoy a su disposición para conseguirles las mejores monedas, a los mejores precios, y enviarles a los mejores sitios de confianza.
> *
> 
> Por otra parte, la numismática es una profesión con gran secretismo. Los profesionales que manejan de forma casi exclusiva la información, sacan un beneficio enorme de ello. Por esa razón les gustaría dinamitar este hilo, donde flagelador y otros comparten generosamente su saber. Debemos todos agradecer a flagelador que lo haya abierto y sus excelentes contribuciones. En poco tiempo este hilo puede ser una referencia en la red.



Sin comentarios. Ante tu sapiencia me rindo, ya podéis seguir dandoos vaselina tu y tus palmeros, especialmente el abridor, que me viene a comparar krugers con macuquinas, si quereis discutir y aportar lo hacemos, pero chupapollismo y comparaciones demagógicas fuera de lugar os las comeis vosotros solitos, algunos no nos chupamos el dedo.

Al pasaorero, ¿Te explico la diferencia entre una filarmonica y un panda? Ah no, que te la explico el sr Tiogillito allá por 2008 (en cuan poco tiempo has aprendido eh), si si, ese forero que no tiene ni put a idea...y que además manipula...mejor ni te califico, al menos los payasos causan risa, tú causas pena y rebajas este foro sobremanera.

Advertencia a foreros: no os fieis de los numis manipuladores, fiaros del chiquilicuatre este que viene a vender al foro todo lo que encuentra, si es que le hechais unos cohones...


----------



## DrJ (19 May 2011)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Sin embargo, hay que dejar bien claro y saber que el mercado numismático, como el del arte, sufren en época de crisis. Estamos asistiendo a una devaluación espectacular del premium numismático en favor del valor metal en algunas monedas como por ejemplo los 8 escudos del montón medianamente conservados: El precio ha subido pero el sobrespot numismático que se paga ha disminuido dramáticamente.



Coincido con el dato pero no con la interpretación, supongo que debido a que lo miro desde la orilla contraria.
A mi me parece que el precio de la moneda histórica de la que hablas continua subiendo aunque está claro que a mucho menor ritmo que los metales lo que deriva en la disminución del sobrespot. De hecho algunas monedas corrientes se pueden conseguir prácticamente a precio de bullion.

No me parece por tanto que el mercado numismático este sufriendo, más bien me parece una ocasión de tener un doble valor : metal + numismatico que nos puede proteger de bajadas del precio del metal.


----------



## Platón (19 May 2011)

DrJ dijo:


> No me parece por tanto que el mercado numismático este sufriendo, más bien me parece una ocasión de tener un doble valor : metal + numismatico que nos puede proteger de bajadas del precio del metal.



joder alguien que lo entiende, para los demás pensión vitalicia.

que la numismática está sufriendo solo lo puede decir un cenutrio e ignorante, creo que no ha estado tan bien desde que tengo uso de razón.

Las que no suben (numismáticamente) son las piezas mediocres, al igual que bajarán mucho menos en época de vacas flacas.

De verdad, es mejor que os lo hagais mirar, lo entiende hasta un niño de 10 años.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (19 May 2011)

DrJ dijo:


> Coincido con el dato pero no con la interpretación, supongo que debido a que lo miro desde la orilla contraria.
> A mi me parece que el precio de la moneda histórica de la que hablas continua subiendo aunque está claro que a mucho menor ritmo que los metales lo que deriva en la disminución del sobrespot. De hecho algunas monedas corrientes se pueden conseguir prácticamente a precio de bullion.
> 
> No me parece por tanto que el mercado numismático este sufriendo, más bien me parece una ocasión de tener un doble valor : metal + numismatico que nos puede proteger de bajadas del precio del metal.



Lee lo que he puesto. Es lo mismo que tu dices.



Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Sin embargo, hay que dejar bien claro y saber que el mercado numismático, como el del arte, sufren en época de crisis. Estamos asistiendo a una devaluación espectacular del premium numismático en favor del valor metal en algunas monedas como por ejemplo los 8 escudos del montón medianamente conservados: *El precio ha subido pero el sobrespot numismático que se paga ha disminuido dramáticamente*.




El precio de esas moneda ha subido, pero algunas en las que antes se pagaba un 30% de premium numismático, ahora las puedes conseguir con un premium mucho menor, del 10% o incluso menos.

Conclusión: En esas piezas has ganado menos que invirtiendo en metal (por ejemplo en Krugerrand).

Sin embargo tienen la ventaja que bien apuntas: Si el precio del metal disminuye, entonces el premium numsmático aumentará amortiguando la caida. Desde ese punto de vista pueden ser interesantes elegir ciertas monedas correctamente. De nuevo es una cuestión de volatilidad/riesgo.


(al insultón que ensucia el hilo ni le respondo. Se califica por si mismo)


----------



## Platón (19 May 2011)

eso, eso, pasa de mi como te he pedido en numerosas ocasiones

que vayan bien las ventas


----------



## el flagelador de regres (25 May 2011)

Al loro con los que vayan a la Plaza Mayor en Madrid sin saber a lo que van:

[YOUTUBE=bbm0W7Tt2Z4]YouTube - ‪Reportaje de Informativos Telecinco sobre numismática‬&rlm;[/YOUTUBE]

esto es una puta vergüenza; una cosa es que te venga a venderte un ignorante de lo que tiene, te aproveches un poco, y puedas sacar un 50% fácilmente, y otra es directamente estafarle toda la pasta.

Para los que quieran seguir el tema, que seguro que aparecerán buenos comentarios, doy el enlace donde he visto el video; atentos a lo que se comente, que seguramente tendrá chicha: Numismática en Informativos Telecinco « Blog numismático


----------



## Domin (26 May 2011)

el flagelador de regres dijo:


> :XX: :XX: Ya hablaré del tema, ya... :XX: :XX:
> 
> Al respecto del libro, lo siento, no voy a hacerlo; te tendría que cobrar, que el joputa tiene en total casi 2000 páginas; pero si tanto te interesan los columnarios puedes buscar el Duro de Herrera (algo antiguo, es del siglo XIX, pero muy informativo) que por unos 40€ lo encuentras seguro en una reimpresión de hace unos cuantos años, o el de los Reales de a Ocho de Yriarte, de los 50, que por 50€ lo encuentras también seguro. Te podría valer también el de Cayón del Tremis al euro, 60€ en cualquier numismática, aunque es menos informativo, o el Numismática Española de Calicó, 100€ también en cualquier numismática.



Hola mira tengo una duda yo tengo un par de catalogos, uno de bolsillo de monedas y billetes y el del tremis al euro, y queria saber si el de calico, u otro por el estilo es mejor que el del tremis que tengo, lo digo porque el el del tremis al euro por ejemplo no vienen los pesos de las monedas, los catalogos que me interesarian serian en general de todas las monedas españolas no de algunas en particular.

Un saludo


----------



## DrJ (26 May 2011)

el flagelador de regres dijo:


> Al loro con los que vayan a la Plaza Mayor en Madrid sin saber a lo que van:
> 
> [YOUTUBE=bbm0W7Tt2Z4]YouTube - ‪Reportaje de Informativos Telecinco sobre numismática‬&rlm;[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> ...



He visto el documental y ,aunque es evidente que mucho de esto hay en los mercadillos, me parece mayormente una manipulación.

Aunque habría que ver la conservación de las monedas, vamos a dar por buena la tasación que nos dicen. Sencillamente no me creo que si el comerciante tiene un mínimo de idea de lo que les están ofreciendo , que lo tiene que tener pues son de lo que más se mueve, vaya a arriesgarse a que se le escape el mirlo blanco con semejantes ofertas, estoy seguro que en el peor de los casos saldría detrás de él mejorando la oferta inicial.

Por otra parte la tasación de monedas en teoría está bien, pero una moneda solo cuesta lo que alguien este dispuesto a pagar por ella , por mucho que el que la haya tasado sea presidente de la AENP.


----------



## el flagelador de regres (26 May 2011)

Domin dijo:


> Hola mira tengo una duda yo tengo un par de catalogos, uno de bolsillo de monedas y billetes y el del tremis al euro, y queria saber si el de calico, u otro por el estilo es mejor que el del tremis que tengo, lo digo porque el el del tremis al euro por ejemplo no vienen los pesos de las monedas, los catalogos que me interesarian serian en general de todas las monedas españolas no de algunas en particular.
> 
> Un saludo



El de los Cayones está bien; quizás el Calicó sea un poco más completo, pero los dos fallan en los cobres, sobre todo los de los Austrias.

Al respecto de un catálogo para toda la moneda española, primero tendríamos que hablar qué significa eso exactamente (que no es tan evidente); segundo, es una tarea imposible; si tomamos como moneda 'española' un sentido inclusivo amplio, estamos hablando de un corpus tan gigantesco, que simplemente no está catalogado al completo hoy en día; para que te hagas una idea, para cubrir razonablemente bien, estariamos hablando de:

El Villaronga y el Alvarez Burgos para moneda iberica y romana provincial + el SNG Lorichs y el SNG uK de España + posiblemente, los Roman Provincial Coinage; el Tomasini para la moneda barbárica de antes de los visigodos; el Vico para la moneda visigoda; el Alvarez Burgos de medieval para la castellano-leonesa; el Crusafont para la Aragonesa; el Spahr para la siciliana medieval; para la musulmana el Vives Escudero + algun catálogo adicional más moderno (que no conozco) para completarlo; el Calicó (más, para comparar, el de los Cayones) para cubrir de los Reyes Católicos hasta la monarquía; un catálogo del euro; los 'Benelux d'Or y d'Argent' para cubrir la moneda de Flandes. Y aún quedaría por cubrir, el Milanesado, las acuñaciones italianas peninsulares que el Crusafont no recoge por completo, la moneda bizantina que se acuñó en territorio peninsular, la moneda obsidional de la guerra civil que no la recogen por completo ni el Calicó ni el Tremis, y seguro que me dejo alguna cosa más por ahí; de esto último no se cual es la literatura adecuada; estamos hablando de unos 1300€, sin contar los RPC(de momento, serían unos 700€ adicionales) ni los de moneda musulmana.... a eso añadir catálogos más especializados para cubrir subseries de manera más especifica y completa. No es tarea ni sencilla ni barata dotarse de la bibliografía necesaria para tener una referencia lo más completa posible.

Respecto de los pesos, tienes que entender que piezas de determinada antiguedad no sirve de mucho, por la forma de acuñación de las monedas y por las mermas y las propias diferencias de calidad de las diferentes acuñaciones del mismo tipo.



DrJ dijo:


> He visto el documental y ,aunque es evidente que mucho de esto hay en los mercadillos, me parece mayormente una manipulación.



Es una manipulación, y autopropaganda de la AENP para arrimar el ascua a su sardina; pero lo cierto, es que, aun así, han habido unos cuantos 'comerciantes' que han intentado levantarse del orden de 800 a 1000€ mínimo (suponiendo que las monedas se ajusten a la tasación dada) 'arriesgando' como mucho 200€; el pavo de los '8€' es de traca, cuando solo el Amadeo en plata ya vale el doble.



> Sencillamente no me creo que si el comerciante tiene un mínimo de idea de lo que les están ofreciendo , que lo tiene que tener pues son de lo que más se mueve, vaya a arriesgarse a que se le escape el mirlo blanco con semejantes ofertas



Créetelo, hay mucho espabilao, y ellos prueban.



> Por otra parte la tasación de monedas en teoría está bien, pero una moneda solo cuesta lo que alguien este dispuesto a pagar por ella , por mucho que el que la haya tasado sea presidente de la AENP.



Si y no; las monedas tienen una ventaja respecto de otros tipos de objetos, que son piezas de coleccionismo; y coin un ecosistema de subastas públicas que fijan bastante eficientemente los rangos de precios más esperables; en subasta pública, si tus piezas las tasa un profesional en 1000€ podrán rematarse por 500€ o quizás 3000€, pero con toda seguridad no por 100€; eso significa que las monedas sí tienen un precio mínimo fácilmente realizable, y en ese sentido son de los objetos de coleccionismo los que presentan mayor liquidez. No hay que olvidar, son tangibles auténticos, y el premium numismático, sobretodo hablando de piezas buenas, no se pierde (puede laminarse, e incluso bastante, pero perderse todo es muy muy difícil).


----------



## Domin (30 May 2011)

el flagelador de regres dijo:


> El de los Cayones está bien; quizás el Calicó sea un poco más completo, pero los dos fallan en los cobres, sobre todo los de los Austrias.
> 
> Al respecto de un catálogo para toda la moneda española, primero tendríamos que hablar qué significa eso exactamente (que no es tan evidente); segundo, es una tarea imposible; si tomamos como moneda 'española' un sentido inclusivo amplio, estamos hablando de un corpus tan gigantesco, que simplemente no está catalogado al completo hoy en día; para que te hagas una idea, para cubrir razonablemente bien, estariamos hablando de:
> 
> El Villaronga y el Alvarez Burgos para moneda iberica y romana provincial + el SNG Lorichs y el SNG uK de España + posiblemente, los Roman Provincial Coinage; el Tomasini para la moneda barbárica de antes de los visigodos; el Vico para la moneda visigoda; el Alvarez Burgos de medieval para la castellano-leonesa; el Crusafont para la Aragonesa; el Spahr para la siciliana medieval; para la musulmana el Vives Escudero + algun catálogo adicional más moderno (que no conozco) para completarlo; el Calicó (más, para comparar, el de los Cayones) para cubrir de los Reyes Católicos hasta la monarquía; un catálogo del euro; los 'Benelux d'Or y d'Argent' para cubrir la moneda de Flandes. Y aún quedaría por cubrir, el Milanesado, las acuñaciones italianas peninsulares que el Crusafont no recoge por completo, la moneda bizantina que se acuñó en territorio peninsular, la moneda obsidional de la guerra civil que no la recogen por completo ni el Calicó ni el Tremis, y seguro que me dejo alguna cosa más por ahí; de esto último no se cual es la literatura adecuada; estamos hablando de unos 1300€, sin contar los RPC(de momento, serían unos 700€ adicionales) ni los de moneda musulmana.... a eso añadir catálogos más especializados para cubrir subseries de manera más especifica y completa. No es tarea ni sencilla ni barata dotarse de la bibliografía necesaria para tener una referencia lo más completa posible.



Muchas gracias por la información, yo me contento con las monedas españolas que se encuentras en el catalogo del canyones, por ahora no me ha dado por coleccionar moneda tan antigua para que no saliese en ese catalogo, de todas formas con lo que me voy a quedar es con lo de que el calico es mas completo, asi que sera mi proxima compra, me imagino que con esos 2 y el de bolsillo para un aficionado como yo por ahora no esta nada mal.

Un saludo y gracias.


----------



## uojoo (2 Jun 2011)

buenas, tras comprar karlillos a porrilo y cansarme de lo horrosas que son, quiero iniciarme en el coleccionismo de monedas bullion, no por su valor numismatico en si, si no por tener bullion con motivos distintos. En que web podria encontrar un catalogo de monedas de plata "comunes" tipo pandas , eagles y tal con sus diferentes modelso segun el año. Gracias de antemano.


----------



## Thor122 (5 Jun 2011)

uojoo dijo:


> buenas, tras comprar karlillos a porrilo y cansarme de lo horrosas que son, quiero iniciarme en el coleccionismo de monedas bullion, no por su valor numismatico en si, si no por tener bullion con motivos distintos. En que web podria encontrar un catalogo de monedas de plata "comunes" tipo pandas , eagles y tal con sus diferentes modelso segun el año. Gracias de antemano.



yo tambien estoy interesado en lo mismo
gracias


----------



## puntodecontrol (5 Jun 2011)

uojoo dijo:


> buenas, tras comprar karlillos a porrilo y cansarme de lo horrosas que son, quiero iniciarme en el coleccionismo de monedas bullion, no por su valor numismatico en si, si no por tener bullion con motivos distintos. En que web podria encontrar un catalogo de monedas de plata "comunes" tipo pandas , eagles y tal con sus diferentes modelso segun el año. Gracias de antemano.



muy buena con todos los tipos y fotos, es www.pandaamerica.com

Tb esta: http://www.silverbullionworld.com/index.html


----------



## dmdp (6 Jun 2011)

Ésta página es tambien muy buena.

Emporium Hamburg - Silberwerte - Der Edelmetallhandel bürgt für diskrete Beratung zu günstigen Preisen, ob Silbermünzen, Goldmünzen, Barren, Geldanlage und Investorenpakete.

Un saludo.


----------



## Sash (9 Jun 2011)

Hola. Colgué este post en el hilo oficial del oro, pero croe que no fue acertado. Ahora lo borro de allí. Quisiera preguntaros por esta moneda:

Lunar series: Year of the rabbit. Australia Mint

Son 265 AUD$ que al cambio son unos 192€ por 3.1 gramos de oro. Lo que saldría la onza a unos 1920€. Teniendo en cuenta que la onza de oro se cotiza a 1065€... ¿es interesante?


----------



## Vedast_borrado (9 Jun 2011)

Sash dijo:


> Hola. Colgué este post en el hilo oficial del oro, pero croe que no fue acertado. Ahora lo borro de allí. Quisiera preguntaros por esta moneda:
> 
> Lunar series: Year of the rabbit. Australia Mint
> 
> Son 265 AUD$ que al cambio son unos 192€ por 3.1 gramos de oro. Lo que saldría la onza a unos 1920€. Teniendo en cuenta que la onza de oro se cotiza a 1065€... ¿es interesante?



Si lo que quieres es invertir en oro sin más, desde luego que no, habiendo montones de monedas por menos de 5% de overspot.


----------



## Sash (9 Jun 2011)

Vedast dijo:


> Si lo que quieres es invertir en oro sin más, desde luego que no, habiendo montones de monedas por menos de 5% de overspot.



Y numismáticamente hablando? Siemrpe leo por aquí que las lunar series son canela fina.


----------



## el flagelador de regres (10 Jun 2011)

Sash dijo:


> Y numismáticamente hablando? Siemrpe leo por aquí que las lunar series son canela fina.



Bueno, en eso puedo opinar... en general, aunque hay excepciones, la moneda moderna circulante es bastante fea; y por sus grandes tiradas tiene muy poco recorrido numismático. Esta encima es oro 'conmemorativo', que tienes que pagar a un sobrespot abusivo... tu verás.

Canela fina es un columnario:







o si te gusta un poco más antigua, esta esquisita mezcla cristiano-musulmana, un morabetino (fijaos en la cruz en medio de la parrafada en árabe)







Si aún te gusta más antigua, podemos ir a los visigodos, que acuñaban de una manera curiosa:







Pero para mi, la sublime, es la antigua de verdad, la romana y griega; y ya que estamos de moneda española, veamos esta preciosidad:






De un emperador hispano conmemorando su origen...

Veamos que ofrecen los Aussies:







Hombre, pues no es muy fea, pero vamos, me temo que no hay color...

En fin, los conejos esos pueden ser interesantes con un sobrespot bajo, no más del 15-20%, pero casi al 100% son un robo; excepcionalmente algunas pueden alcanzar altos precios numismáticos, pero por muchas razones, ni son precios estables a largo y muy largo plazo, ni ocurren en muchas piezas. Cómprala si te gusta, pero hazlo pensando que palmas directamente un 40% por lo menos.


----------



## mk73 (5 Jul 2011)

*monedas ciegas*

hola

pongo este mensaje para hablar sobre lo que seria las llamadas monedas ciegas (en plata o en oro) y las no ciegas. Creo que puede resultar interesante.

NO ciegas serian aquellas donde se indica el peso y la ley del metal. En este caso tendriamos por ejs algunos duros del centenario donde figura la leyenda "40 piezas en kg, ley 900 mls".
En las piezas de 2 pesetas se puede leer "100 piezas en kg", los 10 gramos de su peso pero no va indicada la ley.
Otro ejemplo serian algunas monedas mexicanas donde indican el peso y la ley; por ejs algunas monedas de peso; los famosos 5 pesos de Quathemoc "30 gramos, ley 900 mls"; otras de 10 pesos son iguales.
POdemos encontrar piezas de Venezuela donde tambien aparecen estas indicaciones; tambien en Panama.

Las ciegas serian todas las demas donde no aparece ningun indicativo de la pureza ni peso.


----------



## Gauzon (16 Jul 2011)

Hola! igual no es el sitio realmente adecuado para esta consulta pero creo que tampoco desentona mucho. Tengo una moneda de medio dolar de Kennedy de 1974 y no encuentro información sobre su composoción, es decir, si es de plata o no. Al parecer a partir de determinado año ya no las acuñaron en plata, pero no se si a esta le toco o no. ¿Tenéis esa información?

Gracias y saludos!


----------



## DrJ (16 Jul 2011)

Gauzon dijo:


> Hola! igual no es el sitio realmente adecuado para esta consulta pero creo que tampoco desentona mucho. Tengo una moneda de medio dolar de Kennedy de 1974 y no encuentro información sobre su composoción, es decir, si es de plata o no. Al parecer a partir de determinado año ya no las acuñaron en plata, pero no se si a esta le toco o no. ¿Tenéis esa información?
> 
> Gracias y saludos!




De plata fue hasta 1970 , el tuyo es cobre y niquel


----------



## Gauzon (16 Jul 2011)

Gracias DrJ.


----------



## syn (17 Jul 2011)

¿Qué opinais de la moneda?





Estaré dentro de poco por México y por lo que parece algunos bancos allí venden directamente monedas de plata y oro.

Sabeis si podré tener algún problema en la aduana?


----------



## asqueado (17 Jul 2011)

syn dijo:


> ¿Qué opinais de la moneda?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Esa moneda es de 2 onzas denominada El Ferrocarril del Centenario de la Revolucion, yo tambien quiero conseguir algunas de dicha serie. Parece ser que la tirada ha sido corta segun me comenta un amigo mejicano, el cual me proporciona las monedas de su pais en el que estoy interesado y si efectivamente en Mexico en la mayoria de los bancos compran y venden monedas de oro y plata, es costumbre de los ciudadanos mejicanos hacer inversiones en dicho metales.
Banxico lanza monedas del Bicentenario - Economía - CNNExpansion.com


----------



## mk73 (17 Jul 2011)

buenos días,

al forero que preguntaba sobre lo del medio dólar decirte que hasta el año 1964 se acuñarón de plata, ley 900 mls.
Apartir del 1965 se siguió acuñando en plata pero con una ley de tan SOLO 400 mls... o sea que poco más que comprabas cobre, chatarra.

También se han acuñado medios dólares conmemorativos, en plata,...

si no das más pistas o fotos de tu moneda, no te puedo dar más datos o valor de esa pieza.



el tema de México hay que tener cuidado, lo mismo que EEUU, porque te puedes llevar una sorpresa desagradable con la Aduana... y que te salga la torta por un pan.

saludos


----------



## Gauzon (17 Jul 2011)

syn dijo:


> ¿Qué opinais de la moneda?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¿Y por qué precio andará esa belleza de moneda?


----------



## asqueado (17 Jul 2011)

Gauzon dijo:


> ¿Y por qué precio andará esa belleza de moneda?



Pues la estan vendiendo en Mercadolibre por 110 euros aproximadamente

2 Onzas Plata Ley 999 Ferrocarril Centenario Revolución 2010 - $ 1,799.32 en MercadoLibre

Tengo entendido que ha sido corta la tirada de dicha emision y se estan revalorizando rapidamente


----------



## gurrumino (20 Ago 2011)

Buenas , a ver si alguien ve algo raro a simple vista en estas monedas , gracias.


----------



## asqueado (21 Ago 2011)

gurrumino dijo:


> Buenas , a ver si alguien ve algo raro a simple vista en estas monedas , gracias.



Es una moneda de 50 pesos de oro, pesa 41,6666grs de 0,900 Gold, 1.2056 oz. y 37 mm. del año 1931 , se realizaron 137,000 piezas la de menor tirada en los 15 años que se hicieron, yo la he cotejado con el catalogo y no le veo nada raro, ¿ a que te refieres? con tu pregunta.ienso:






.


----------



## gurrumino (21 Ago 2011)

Gracias por responder . Las he visto en ebay anuncios por 1000lauros , Imaginaba que por ese precio debian ser burdas imitaciones y preguntaba si alguien entendido veia la estafa a simple vista pero parece ser una buena copia, gracias de nuevo.


----------



## asqueado (21 Ago 2011)

gurrumino dijo:


> Gracias por responder . Las he visto en ebay anuncios por 1000lauros , Imaginaba que por ese precio debian ser burdas imitaciones y preguntaba si alguien entendido veia la estafa a simple vista pero parece ser una buena copia, gracias de nuevo.



Ten mucho cuidado con los chollos, los duros a cuatro pelas sabes que no existen, peso y calibre, existen muchas falsificaciones sobre todo en oro,:: varias micras del metal del que tu quieras hacen y parecen monedas originales.


----------



## gurrumino (21 Ago 2011)

Si , estaba convencido de que serian falsas , pero pensaba que tal vez alguien acostumbrado a verlas notase algun detalle chungo . Lo raro es que el menda que las vende lleva ahi mucho tiempo con este lio de las monedas falsas y ahi' sigue , tan pancho , por que seguro que habra' colado alguna , supongo .


----------



## VOTIN (21 Ago 2011)

gurrumino dijo:


> Si , estaba convencido de que serian falsas , pero pensaba que tal vez alguien acostumbrado a verlas notase algun detalle chungo . Lo raro es que el menda que las vende lleva ahi mucho tiempo con este lio de las monedas falsas y ahi' sigue , tan pancho , por que seguro que habra' colado alguna , supongo .



Si quieres mandame un privado con los datos de como buscarlo en ebay y te ayudo
Es un mundo complicado ,pero si vende como dices monedas falsas o se comenta eso no se le puede comprar nada porque puede ser incluso que la de la
foto sea buena y luego te mande otra
Yo he comprado lotes de monedas de plata y alguna me la han intentado encalomar,y eso que eran y son buenos vendedores


----------



## Vedast_borrado (18 Sep 2011)

Libros sobre graduación de monedas « Blog numismático


----------



## Eldenegro (4 Dic 2011)

Venga, este hilo merece un "UP" para que lo lean alguno de los foreros nuevos


----------



## serhost (4 Dic 2011)

Gracias, aunque tardaré varios días en leerlo todo 

A ver si hay algo de pesos y medidas en el hilo también.


----------



## Eldenegro (4 Dic 2011)

Bueno, os aporto una anotacion:

En el 2007 saco la coleccion del Año de España en China, y la moneda de plata es una reproduccion de columnario en onza española (27 gr) con marchas chinas. La cuestion es que en siglos pasados el columnario español era aceptado en todo el mundo, y en China circularon con las marcas de los gobernantes locales.







Digamos para quienes esten interesados en tener una moneda que todavia se encuentra mas o menos facilmente y que les puede dar una idea de historia de las monedas. Evidentemente seria preferible tener un columnario original, pero para quienes no nos atrevemos a meternos en monedas que no conocemos, esta es una alternativa


----------



## averapaz (4 Dic 2011)

Buen hilo este, me apunto a participar!

Y digo yo... no podríamos crear una especie de mercadillo numismático al estilo el de Oro y Plata??? Creo que podría ser muy productivo. Personalmente estoy a la búsqueda de algunas piezas de la primera república, y también tengo alguna que podría vender...

Saludos.


----------



## asqueado (5 Dic 2011)

Eldenegro dijo:


> Bueno, os aporto una anotacion:
> 
> En el 2007 saco la coleccion del Año de España en China, y la moneda de plata es una reproduccion de columnario en onza española (27 gr) con marchas chinas. La cuestion es que en siglos pasados el columnario español era aceptado en todo el mundo, y en China circularon con las marcas de los gobernantes locales.
> 
> ...



Bueno recientemente ha salido al mercado la VIII serie Iberoamericana que esta dedicada a las monedas historicas antiguas, esta compuesta de nueve monedas, en concreto en el anverso de los 8 reales de plata de Guatemala, tambien es del tipo columnario







Fábrica Nacional de Moneda y Timbre*>*Coleccionista*>*Moneda de colección*>*VIII Serie Iberoamericana - Monedas Históricas Iberoamericanas


----------



## Eldenegro (5 Dic 2011)

Si, va un poco al estilo de las colecciones de las "Joyas numismaticas". Lo que no me termina de convencer es la mania de poner la reproduccion dentro de un espacio acotado en una cara. Ya que tienes una cara entera, usala! 

Esta es la gracia de la moneda de 2007


----------



## duval81 (5 Dic 2011)

Menuda cantidad de información!! Dos días me ha llevado leer el hilo.


¿Alguien me puede decir dónde podría conseguir esta moneda a un precio más razonable?

Francia 5 € 2008 Coco Chanel (5 onzas), Todonumismatica

Me gustaría regalársela a mi novia pero menudo premium tiene... ¿es normal en una moneda de 12.000 unidades?


Por cierto a mí me están empezando a llamar poderosamente la atención los reales de a 8, me recuerdan a piratas, galeones e imperio español.
Y el Morgan Dollar por su "olor" a viejo oeste. Por cierto respecto a éste, decir que un día me pasé por una numismática a preguntar por él y me enseñó monedas de años en los cuales no se habían fabricado y encima con ley .999 ¿Intento de timo o simple desconocimiento?


----------



## asqueado (5 Dic 2011)

duval81 dijo:


> Menuda cantidad de información!! Dos días me ha llevado leer el hilo.
> 
> 
> ¿Alguien me puede decir dónde podría conseguir esta moneda a un precio más razonable?
> ...



Tienes dos mensajes privados, te he puesto el enlace donde puedes conseguirla por 85 euros, e incluso mas barata
y otra por 100 euros en calidad prof


----------



## stigmesh (6 Dic 2011)

Ojo, que de la de Chanel de 5 euros hay 2 diferentes: La normal de 22 gramos que es la que vale unos 90 euros, y la de 5 onzas que recuerdo que la ví hace tiempo a 250 en una tienda extrangera.


----------



## duval81 (6 Dic 2011)

stigmesh dijo:


> Ojo, que de la de Chanel de 5 euros hay 2 diferentes: La normal de 22 gramos que es la que vale unos 90 euros, y la de 5 onzas que recuerdo que la ví hace tiempo a 250 en una tienda extrangera.



Eso me parecía, pero es que en todo google no he encontrado nada.
En todas las noticias informan de 99 monedas de oro y 11.000 de plata, pero no indica cuantas de 5 onzas y cuantas de 1 (bueno de casi 1 onza), ni tan siquiera si efectivamente se fabricaron en ambos tamaños.

¿no te acordarás de la tienda verdad?


----------



## asqueado (6 Dic 2011)

duval81 dijo:


> Eso me parecía, pero es que en todo google no he encontrado nada.
> En todas las noticias informan de 99 monedas de oro y 11.000 de plata, pero no indica cuantas de 5 onzas y cuantas de 1 (bueno de casi 1 onza), ni tan siquiera si efectivamente se fabricaron en ambos tamaños.
> 
> ¿no te acordarás de la tienda verdad?



Segun el catalogo que tengo
5 euros plata 900 22,2 grs 37 diametro tirada 10.000 prof
5 euros plata 950 163,8 grs 50 diametro tirada 500 prof
50 euros oro 920 8,45 grs 22 diametro tirada 500 prof
5 euros oro 999 155,5 grs 50 diametro tirada 99 prof


----------



## duval81 (6 Dic 2011)

asqueado dijo:


> Segun el catalogo que tengo
> 5 euros plata 900 22,2 grs 37 diametro tirada 10.000 prof
> 5 euros plata 950 163,8 grs 50 diametro tirada 500 prof
> 50 euros oro 920 8,45 grs 22 diametro tirada 500 prof
> 5 euros oro 999 155,5 grs 50 diametro tirada 99 prof



pfff entonces la de 5 onzas imposible. Pero es que la otra no es ni una triste onza y vale un dineral...

Si no es indiscreción ¿qué catálogo tienes?


----------



## asqueado (6 Dic 2011)

duval81 dijo:


> pfff entonces la de 5 onzas imposible. Pero es que la otra no es ni una triste onza y vale un dineral...
> 
> Si no es indiscreción ¿qué catálogo tienes?



Esta informacion que te he dado esta en la pagina 266 del catalogo de monedas españolas y de la union europea de 1833-2009 Hermanos Guerra edicion 2010


----------



## Eldenegro (6 Dic 2011)

Por cierto, os dejo para los mas nuevos (y los no tan nuevos tambien) un blog recopilatorio sobre informacion para inversion en metales creado por Atanor (gracias)

Invertir en Oro y Plata


----------



## averapaz (7 Dic 2011)

Bueno viendo que se ha reflotado este hilo, y que en este foro se ejerce la compra-venta de metales, por qué no también de monedas?

Estoy completando mi serie de monedas de la 1ª República y Gobierno Provisional de España, y me faltan unas cuantas piezas.

Estoy interesado en *comprar:*
*
2 céntimos 1870; calidad mínima EBC+
5 céntimos 1870; calidad mínima EBC+
10 céntimos 1870; calidad mínima EBC
50 céntimos 1870; calidad mínima MBC
1 peseta 1869 leyenda "Gob. Prov."; calidad mínima MBC+*

Como veis, busco piezas "buenas", al menos a mi nivel, no se en el que se mueven los demás aquí.

Pido y ofrezco seriedad. Contactar por privado. Imprescindible ver fotos/escaneos de buena calidad de las piezas.


Abstenerse pomperos.

Saludos!


----------



## Eldenegro (7 Dic 2011)

averapaz dijo:


> Bueno viendo que se ha reflotado este hilo, y que en este foro se ejerce la compra-venta de metales, por qué no también de monedas?
> 
> Estoy completando mi serie de monedas de la 1ª República y Gobierno Provisional de España, y me faltan unas cuantas piezas.
> 
> ...



Este es el hilo numismatico, no es un hilo de compraventa. Este mensajes lo pones en el hilo de compra venta o abres un hilo propio, pompero


----------



## averapaz (7 Dic 2011)

Pues ya está, abierto nuevo hilo. Por cierto al igual que poner un anuncio de compra-venta aquí no os parece bien, hablar en un hilo numismático de las robochapas que vende la FNMT me parece un acto delictivo.


----------



## Eldenegro (25 Dic 2011)

Buenos dias,

Os cuento, hace tiempo habia conseguido alguna moneda britanica del nuevo diseño que sacaron y me parecio muy elegante







Resulta que esta semana consegui otra moneda de ese año y me la veo asi







Y me dije, que curioso. Me pongo a buscar y encuentro que en la tirada de circulante del año 2008, juntando los reversos de las monedas tenemos el escudo de armas britanico. Me ha encantado. En circulante, ha sido de las ultimas alegrias que me he llevado, junto con la de 2 euros de La Alhambra de España.


----------



## Tiogelito (25 Dic 2011)

miaavg dijo:


> x Eldenegro



Me sumo al agradecimiento!!


----------



## Eldenegro (26 Dic 2011)

Bueno, me ha llegado algun rumor sobre venta de soveranos falsos. Cuando se ve a comprar alguna moneda, especialmente si no estamos acostumbrados, lo mejor es mirar una guia sobre las fechas para saber si esta moneda fue emitida o no.

Os dejo un link a una de las mejores paginas que conozco sobre sobreranos

Gold Sovereigns - Which Dates Exist?


----------



## FoSz2 (26 Dic 2011)

Eldenegro dijo:


> Bueno, me ha llegado algun rumor sobre venta de soveranos falsos. Cuando se ve a comprar alguna moneda, especialmente si no estamos acostumbrados, lo mejor es mirar una guia sobre las fechas para saber si esta moneda fue emitida o no.
> 
> Os dejo un link a una de las mejores paginas que conozco sobre sobreranos
> 
> Gold Sovereigns - Which Dates Exist?



¿De verdad la gente falsifica monedas con un año en la que no se emitió?
:

Es que hay cosas que no me entran en la cabeza. Si yo fuese a falsificar monedas, tomaría varias auténticas y trataría de hacer copias lo más exactas posibles... pero eso de cambiarle el año... yo es que no lo entiendo.


PD.- la web está muy bien.


----------



## Eldenegro (26 Dic 2011)

Te puedo asegurar que recientemente se estaba vendiendo un soberano que no coincidia busto con año (fue otro detalle de la moneda el que me puso mosqueado) asi que busque la imagen exacta del año y asi me di cuenta.

Lo bueno de esa web es que tienen en buena resolucion todos los soberanos, de todos los años


----------



## FoSz2 (26 Dic 2011)

Eldenegro dijo:


> Te puedo asegurar que recientemente se estaba vendiendo un soberano que no coincidia busto con año (fue otro detalle de la moneda el que me puso mosqueado) asi que busque la imagen exacta del año y asi me di cuenta.
> 
> Lo bueno de esa web es que tienen en buena resolucion todos los soberanos, de todos los años



Sí, sí, no he dudado ni un momento de lo que has dicho, pero no me negarás que hacer una falsificación así es un poco... raro.


----------



## Eldenegro (26 Dic 2011)

FoSz2 dijo:


> Sí, sí, no he dudado ni un momento de lo que has dicho, pero no me negarás que hacer una falsificación así es un poco... raro.



Jeje, hay mucha gente haciendo falsificaciones, incluso de la misma epoca. Una moneda en la que nunca me he metido, por ejemplo, son las alfonsinas. Habia muchos joyeros que las copiaban y las ponian para colgantes y demas, pero con la ley alterada. Ademas de la "reedicion" de la FNMT.

Y sobre los soberanos, ha habido falsificaciones como de columnarios y de tantas monedas. Ya con solo que te hagan una copia en joyeria con oro de 18k te estan "quitando" 1.32 gramos de oro (ojo, que hay falsificaciones de epoca que si las consigues a buen precio merecen la pena).

En los soberanos, un consejo, sobre todo fijate en las patas del caballo.


----------



## Gallina (27 Dic 2011)

Saludos a todos, foreros. Entro por aquí como quien anda por la selva de carne de cañón, francamente. No sé donde meter mis leuros y como me gustan las monedas me he planteado cómo hacer una bonita -y valiosa-colección. Pues voy a ver si me entero de algo de lo que ustedes cuentan. 
Me reconozco con tendencias madmaxistas...


----------



## Axouxere (27 Dic 2011)

A partir de este jueves 29 venden en LIDL un maletín para monedas por 16.99 €.
Ya lo vendían hace meses y alguien por aquí por el foro lo mencionó.
En otros hilos ya se mencionó cómo conservar las monedas y en youtube hay videos de gente enseñando su colección; ¿Pero que opináis sobre este maletín los que tenéis experiencia en coleccionar?
LIDL


----------



## Tiogelito (29 Dic 2011)

Axouxere dijo:


> A partir de este jueves 29 venden en LIDL un maletín para monedas por 16.99 €.
> Ya lo vendían hace meses y alguien por aquí por el foro lo mencionó.
> En otros hilos ya se mencionó cómo conservar las monedas y en youtube hay videos de gente enseñando su colección; ¿Pero que opináis sobre este maletín los que tenéis experiencia en coleccionar?
> LIDL



A mi me parece un maletín un poco cutre, pero sólo he visto la foto, y no tengo experiencia en estos temas. Pero hago el comentario sobre todo por subir el post, y que algún experto comparta opinión...


----------



## Palasaca (29 Dic 2011)

> En los soberanos, un consejo, sobre todo fijate en las patas del caballo.



Esto me interesa. ¿Que tienen de diferente unas patas buenas de unas patas fake?

Gracias delantemano


----------



## Eldenegro (29 Dic 2011)

Axouxere dijo:


> A partir de este jueves 29 venden en LIDL un maletín para monedas por 16.99 €.
> Ya lo vendían hace meses y alguien por aquí por el foro lo mencionó.
> En otros hilos ya se mencionó cómo conservar las monedas y en youtube hay videos de gente enseñando su colección; ¿Pero que opináis sobre este maletín los que tenéis experiencia en coleccionar?
> LIDL



Yo tengo uno en casa y sin problemas. Te permite tener las monedas bien ordenadas y lo puedes mover facilmente. Es recomendable tener las monedas en capsulas y entonces las colocas en la bandeja. Ademas, tengo un paño para limpiar las monedas que pongo encima de la ultima bandeja doblado y asi no se mueve el conjunto. El maletin es muy similar al que te venden las casas alemanas (y las patrias, pero estas te piden entre 35 y 60 euros por el maletin)



Palasaca dijo:


> Esto me interesa. ¿Que tienen de diferente unas patas buenas de unas patas fake?
> 
> Gracias delantemano



En las patas del caballo, sobre todo las delanteras se puede ver muy bien si es real o no por su ubicacion y angulo en la moneda (por eso os puse la web en post anteriores, ya que alli estan digitalizadas las imagenes de todos los soberaos) y si os fijais bien en los detalles, las patas tienen como una "linea" en la parte posterior. En los fakes suelen (no siempre) las patas ser todas un solo "cuerpo" y se pone un "puntito" en la pezuña para simularlo.

Hay mas detalles en los que fijarse, por eso recomiendo comparar la moneda con una lupa de aumento y las imagenes del año


----------



## saile (29 Dic 2011)

Axouxere dijo:


> A partir de este jueves 29 venden en LIDL un maletín para monedas por 16.99 €.
> Ya lo vendían hace meses y alguien por aquí por el foro lo mencionó.
> En otros hilos ya se mencionó cómo conservar las monedas y en youtube hay videos de gente enseñando su colección; ¿Pero que opináis sobre este maletín los que tenéis experiencia en coleccionar?
> LIDL



Mmm..., lo mismo me paso por allí i me autoregalo uno por "reyes", mala pinta no tiene, i económico es !


----------



## Gallina (30 Dic 2011)

Buenos días. Ayer compré un maletín de esos y no me pareció mal, de momento me sirve para meter las monedas que guardé en su día de pesetas, escudos, francos y algunos centimos y duros antiguos. La cerradura es una full, se salta con un clip, pero ¿quien deja un maletín de esos a la vista? dentro traen varias bandejas para monedas de los tamaños más usuales. No obstante hay que guardarlo en horizontal, pues en cuanto se agarra del asa se va todo al cuerno.:cook:


----------



## Beto (22 Feb 2012)

Eldenegro dijo:


> Bueno, os aporto una anotacion:
> 
> En el 2007 saco la coleccion del Año de España en China, y la moneda de plata es una reproduccion de columnario en onza española (27 gr) con marchas chinas. La cuestion es que en siglos pasados el columnario español era aceptado en todo el mundo, y en China circularon con las marcas de los gobernantes locales.
> 
> ...



Es la unica moneda de la FNMT que me he atrevido a comprar


----------



## olestalkyn (22 Feb 2012)

Mañana pongo uno de verdad 
No hay color (además de por la pátina) :baba:


----------



## cenachero (23 Feb 2012)

Buenas. Por curiosidad, que valor numismatico podria tener una moneda de oro de la epoca fenicia en buen estado?

Saludos


----------



## Eldenegro (23 Feb 2012)

cenachero dijo:


> Buenas. Por curiosidad, que valor numismatico podria tener una moneda de oro de la epoca fenicia en buen estado?
> 
> Saludos



En historia antigua de esa epoca (Grecia incluida) las monedas con mas premium son las de plata, si estan bien conservadas. El oro no se oxida con el paso del tiempo, al contrario de la plata. Por eso los tetradracmas en buen estado son tan valiosos, por ejemplo


----------



## Nexus (23 Feb 2012)

Hola. Disculpad la intromisión de un ignorante en la materia, pero tengo una duda, a ver si alguien es tan amable y la quiere responder. Mi pregunta es sencilla: poseo 12 duros (años 1870, 1871, 1877, 1884, 1885...), pero la numeración de las estrellas es ilegible. ¿Estos duros, al no ser visible la numeración, poseen un valor numismático 0?
Gracias.


----------



## Comtat_Gran (23 Feb 2012)

cenachero dijo:


> Buenas. Por curiosidad, que valor numismatico podria tener una moneda de oro de la epoca fenicia en buen estado?
> 
> Saludos



Imposible afinar nada con los datos que das... como poco haría falta una foto y las medidas y peso de lapieza para intentar buscar otras similares y los remates que han tenido en subhastas recientes.

Pero si está bien conservada en MBC+ o más, ponle una cifra de tres ceros como mínimo.




Nexus dijo:


> Hola. Disculpad la intromisión de un ignorante en la materia, pero tengo una duda, a ver si alguien es tan amable y la quiere responder. Mi pregunta es sencilla: poseo 12 duros (años 1870, 1871, 1877, 1884, 1885...), pero la numeración de las estrellas es ilegible. ¿Estos duros, al no ser visible la numeración, poseen un valor numismático 0?
> Gracias.



No exactamente 0, pero si no se ven las estrellas su valor se reduce drásticamente. Aún así si la conservación no es ruinosa podrías sacar algo más que le peso en plata.


----------



## Eldenegro (23 Feb 2012)

Por si os interesa un pelin de historia de las monedas



> *El MNAC propone un viaje a las creencias de la Edad Media a partir de sus monedas*
> El más conocido de los héroes griegos, Heracles, ocupa muchas de las caras de estos metales
> 
> Ocio | 22/02/2012 - 14:22h
> ...


----------



## fff (23 Feb 2012)

Nexus dijo:


> Hola. Disculpad la intromisión de un ignorante en la materia, pero tengo una duda, a ver si alguien es tan amable y la quiere responder. Mi pregunta es sencilla: poseo 12 duros (años 1870, 1871, 1877, 1884, 1885...), pero la numeración de las estrellas es ilegible. ¿Estos duros, al no ser visible la numeración, poseen un valor numismático 0?
> Gracias.



Si no se leen bien las 2 estrellas, tiene que estar espectacular para valer mas que la plata, y espectacular, espectacular...


----------



## olestalkyn (24 Feb 2012)

olestalkyn dijo:


> Mañana pongo uno de verdad
> No hay color (además de por la pátina) :baba:



Vamos a ello:

Primero un par de Felipe III. Macuquinas (crucíferas)

8 reales hechos polvo. Reverso y anverso












4 reales en el mismo estado que la macuquina anterior : Anverso y reverso












Y ahora un columnario propiamente dicho. En este caso, de Fernando VII, ceca de Méjico


----------



## fff (24 Feb 2012)

Es muy bonito, pero creo que es sólo un 8 Reales. (Que ya está bien  )
Un columnario, aunque es un 8 Reales, tiene otro estilo:







Y la explicacion:







Es la precursora del dolar...


----------



## olestalkyn (24 Feb 2012)

Efectivamente, columnario=columnas

Perooooo los precursores del dólar, los reales de a ocho, podían ser con o sin columnas. Faciales, escudos, blasones en cruz,...en anverso y reverso. Depende de años, cecas,...La mayoría de columnarios según tu denominación y la de wikipedia fueron acuñados en América y, de ahi, lo del dólar, pero el fondo del asunto está no en la forma de la moneda sino en su valor de 8 reales de plata, peso 27,0700 gr y ley .9030...y pesos también

Tampoco es importante. Me gusta simplemente admirar las monedas y remontarme (intentarlo) a aquellos tiempos...:rolleye: :8:


----------



## Junior666 (24 Feb 2012)

fff dijo:


> Es muy bonito, pero creo que es sólo un 8 Reales. (Que ya está bien  )
> Un columnario, aunque es un 8 Reales, tiene otro estilo:
> 
> 
> ...




Yo tengo una de argentina que compre el otro día con un dibujo similar pero de 1991, ¿tienen algo que ver?


----------



## fff (24 Feb 2012)

olestalkyn dijo:


> Tampoco es importante. Me gusta simplemente admirar las monedas y remontarme (intentarlo) a aquellos tiempos...:rolleye: :8:



Absolutamente de acuerdo. Es una magia que no tienen las monedas de hoy en dia. :


----------



## olestalkyn (24 Feb 2012)

_Yo tengo una de argentina que compre el otro día con un dibujo similar pero de 1991, ¿tienen algo que ver?_

Colección I Serie Iberoamericana de la FNMT

Esa moneda va junto con otras 13. 14 en total


----------



## FoSz2 (24 Feb 2012)

olestalkyn dijo:


>



A mí me llama la atención que en escudos de épocas relativamente recientes aún no aparezca ni las barras de Aragón ni las cadenas de Navarra. ¿No habíamos quedado en que España se unificó con los Reyes Católicos?
Pero es que aún así, la Guerra de Sucesión fue a primeros del s.XVIII y ya en la primera república la bandera sólo tenía un león y un castillo.

¿Cuando se introdujeron los símbolos de Aragón y Navarra al escudo de España?


----------



## olestalkyn (24 Feb 2012)

Con los Reyes católicos aparecen, evidentemente, las barras de Fernando...pero las cadenas Navarras...: Fernando era también Rey de Navarra (desde 1512 si no me equivoco)

Navarra acuñó moneda hasta...1652...cincuentín...Felipe IV como Rey de Navarra sólo...

Lo miraré más en profundidad :


----------



## fff (24 Feb 2012)

FoSz2 dijo:


> ¿No habíamos quedado en que España se unificó con los Reyes Católicos?
> Pero es que aún así, la Guerra de Sucesión fue a primeros del s.XVIII y ya en la primera república la bandera sólo tenía un león y un castillo.
> 
> ¿Cuando se introdujeron los símbolos de Aragón y Navarra al escudo de España?



Yo diria que España se unificó, uniformizó, globalizó por decirlo asi con Felipe V.

Hay una curiosidad que me fije el otro dia. Echa un vistazo a los duros de Alfonso XII. Hay 3 tipos. Fíjate en los escudos (años 75 y 78 creo).


----------



## FoSz2 (24 Feb 2012)

fff dijo:


> Hay una curiosidad que me fije el otro dia. Echa un vistazo a los duros de Alfonso XII. Hay 3 tipos. Fíjate en los escudos (años 75 y 78 creo).



Sí que es curioso, sin embargo las anteriores de la I República y de Amadeo de Saboya el escudo es como la del 78.

Aquí se ve bien:
15 duros de plata del G.P., Alfonso XII y Alfonso XIII


----------



## olestalkyn (24 Feb 2012)

fff dijo:


> Yo diria que España se unificó, uniformizó, globalizó por decirlo asi con Felipe V.
> 
> Hay una curiosidad que me fije el otro dia. Echa un vistazo a los duros de Alfonso XII. Hay 3 tipos. Fíjate en los escudos (años 75 y 78 creo).



Efectivamente. Años 1875 y 1878

Además, en los duros del Gobierno provisional / reverso, en el escudo, centro, no aparecen, claro, ni flores de lis ni nada. En los duros de Amadeo I, escudo del reverso, centro, aparece una cruz...probablemente masona :8:


----------



## FoSz2 (24 Feb 2012)

olestalkyn dijo:


> aparece una cruz...probablemente masona



Amadeo de *Saboya*


----------



## Eldenegro (24 Feb 2012)

Pensad que España con los austrias, aunque fuese una, cada reino tenia sus propias leyes y condiciones, y la conquista de America fue prerrogativa de la corona de Castilla (o Castilla y Leon que habia sido unificada antes) pero el resto de los reinos (Navarra, Corona de Aragon, etc...) tenian prohibido incluso el comercio directo con America, tenian que hacerlo a traves de la corona de Castilla. Los borbones quisieron abolir estas diferencias y empezaron a cambiar muchas cosas (no todas, que siguen por ejemplo los fueros de Navarra y Euskadi, o que en Catalunya y Baleares, y no se si en Valencia y Aragon, cuando te casas si no dices nada es una union en separacion de bienes. En Castilla por defecto es en gananciales, y esto se aplica todavia hoy en dia) pero a la Corona de Aragon no se les deja comerciar directamente hasta el siglo XIX. Pensando que la mayoria de estas monedas fueron acuñadas en las cecas americanas, seguramente tendrian puesto el escudo de Castilla.

Vamos, es mi opinion, pero no he estudiado el tema. Si alguien entendido nos ilustrase seria de agradecer.


----------



## olestalkyn (24 Feb 2012)

FoSz2 dijo:


> Amadeo de *Saboya*



Si, claro. Lo de masón es porque Amadeo Fernando María de Saboya fue reconocido como Gran Maestre (Grado 33) 8:

Siempre intento encontrar recovecos en la historiografía oficial


----------



## Junior666 (24 Feb 2012)

Hablando de monedas, ya que yo no soy un entendido en numismática y seguro que hay gente por aquí que sabe más que yo, me gustaría saber si las siguientes monedas de oro tienen algo de valor numismático (aparte del peso en oro).

20$ USA Liberty 1891-S
40 liras Napoleon 1810
20 Marcos Alemania 1891

Las 3 están en muy buen estado. He buscado informción sobre ellas pero no encontré demasiado. Gracias


----------



## fff (24 Feb 2012)

Cuanto te piden de más?


----------



## Junior666 (24 Feb 2012)

fff dijo:


> Cuanto te piden de más?



Las compre el otro día a 41 euros el gramo de oro puro.
La de 20$ algo menos.


----------



## fff (24 Feb 2012)

Seria normal que te cobraran algo mas aparte del metal. Segun condicion claro. Porque muy buen estado es muuuuuy subjetivo.
Pagar 15 euros por encima del metal me parece aceptable si la moneda esta muy decente.

Y de más, significa por encima del metal. Añadido.


----------



## Junior666 (24 Feb 2012)

fff dijo:


> Seria normal que te cobraran algo mas aparte del metal. Segun condicion claro. Porque muy buen estado es muuuuuy subjetivo.
> Pagar 15 euros por encima del metal me parece aceptable si la moneda esta muy decente.
> 
> Y de más, significa por encima del metal. Añadido.



Ok, gracias. 
Suelo comprar por un pokito menos que el precio del oro en el momento de la compra pero claro, no son monedas con mucho valor numismático por lo visto, al ser oro se conserva mejor y hablamos de como mucho 200 años atrás (otra cosa es la tirada del año). Pero al fin y al cabo es oro, mientras no me cobren de más yo tranquilo.


----------



## fff (24 Feb 2012)

Yo creo que haces muy buen negocio, pues son monedas historicas, yo las prefiero a las monedas actuales de inversión. Siempre y cuando no se te descuelguen con un añadido importante. Pero ojo, lo podrian valer, pero es dificil de apreciar al aficionado nuevo


----------



## Hastur (24 Feb 2012)

Los numismaticos no suelen aconsejar "hinbertir" en premium numismatico como hinbersion. Que opinais? Yo ando tras un soberano con bastante premium,por diversificar un poco y tener alguna moneda con premium.


----------



## olestalkyn (24 Feb 2012)

Mis referencias concretas de un numismático conocido: el vende las 25pts, los 20 francos, la libra reina victoria 1900 y los 100 reales de Isabel II 1860, todas de oro claro, con un premiun de algo menos del 10 %. Para vuestra información.


----------



## Dr Strangelove (25 Feb 2012)

Buen post, me suscribo. 
Colecciono fundamentalmente reales de a 8 y duros de plata.
Aquí os dejo una de mis piezas, para mí , una de las más bonitas de nuestra historia reciente, eso sí cuidado con las falsificaciones. Se trata, cómo no, del real de a 8 columnario, en éste caso de Carlos III, ceca de Méjico.
Si os interesa postearé más imágenes.


----------



## Xandros (25 Feb 2012)

Dr Strangelove dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Chapó por esta foto.

Siempre he querido tener alguna moneda de estas en mi colección. Pero por desconocimiento, por "miedo" a que me la cuelen, por no saber cual es el precio "correcto" por cada una de ellas, nunca me he hecho con ellas.

Si alguien me puede dar algun consejo, para el dia que vea alguna de estas en algun mercado o numismática, poder saber si estoy o no comprando la moneda "correcta" al precio "correcto"... No se si me he explicado bien...:o

Gracias.


----------



## fff (25 Feb 2012)

Vete a una numismatica que tenga buena fama y compra sin miedo. Es su negocio. Son entendidos y puedes aprender mucho. En los mercadillos de los domingos algo parecido. Compra donde veas conocimiento y confianza.

Y no te preocupes por 'el precio correcto', pues diez euros arriba/abajo creemos al principio que nos timan, y luego ves que en cualquier sitio, desde la carniceria, a las tiendas de ropa o restaurante te 'timan' igual... hace cuanto que no vas al cine?  (eso si es un timo con mayúsculas ) )


----------



## Tiogelito (25 Feb 2012)

Comparto circunstancias, así que si alguien nos da 2 ó 3 pautas para empezar a enterarnos, son bienvenidas.
Es por no ir sin tener ni idea a la tienda/mercadillo: 2 ideas claras ayudan a empezar...


----------



## Dr Strangelove (25 Feb 2012)

Xandros dijo:


> Chapó por esta foto.
> 
> Siempre he querido tener alguna moneda de estas en mi colección. Pero por desconocimiento, por "miedo" a que me la cuelen, por no saber cual es el precio "correcto" por cada una de ellas, nunca me he hecho con ellas.
> 
> ...



Alguna mala seguro que te cuelan al principio, pero a base de mirar, ver y sobre todo tocar en mano acabarás distinguiendo el 99 % de las falsificaciones.

Si sólo quieres hacerte con alguna ,prueba en las subastas por internet de casas numismáticas (No en Ebay para empezar) , son monedas garantizadas, indican el valor aproximado y el precio de salida, puja por las que te gusten y ten encuenta que al precio de adjudicación debes sumarle el IVA y el porcentaje de la numismática.

El valor de éstas monedas es como los pisos, valen lo que la gente esté dispuesta a pagar. 
De hace 10 años aquí han subido una barbaridad , especialmente los columnarios de a 8, ¿Estaremos en plena burbuja de columnarios )?


----------



## Xandros (25 Feb 2012)

fff dijo:


> Vete a una numismatica que tenga buena fama y compra sin miedo. Es su negocio. Son entendidos y puedes aprender mucho. En los mercadillos de los domingos algo parecido. Compra donde veas conocimiento y confianza.
> 
> Y no te preocupes por 'el precio correcto', pues diez euros arriba/abajo creemos al principio que nos timan, y luego ves que en cualquier sitio, desde la carniceria, a las tiendas de ropa o restaurante te 'timan' igual... hace cuanto que no vas al cine?  (eso si es un timo con mayúsculas ) )



Jaja lo del cine si que lo comparto 
Lo que me ocurre no es cosa de 10€ arriba o abajo. Es que no se si su precio "correcto" es 50€ o 300€ por decir unas cifras al tuntún...

Lo de las numismaticas, tendré que repatearme la ciudad visitando todas las numismaticas habidas y por haber recabando información y al que mas confianza me dé pues a por ella. Pero ya se sabe lo que se dice de algunos numismáticos... :rolleye:

También voy a bucear mas que de costumbre por internet a ver qué encuentro sobre estos 8 reales.

Pero lo que necesito es también lo que dice Tiogelito


Tiogelito dijo:


> Comparto circunstancias, así que si alguien nos da 2 ó 3 pautas para empezar a enterarnos, son bienvenidas.
> Es por no ir sin tener ni idea a la tienda/mercadillo: 2 ideas claras ayudan a empezar...




EDITO:



Dr Strangelove dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Contestaste mientras escribia mi post. Eso ya es algo con que empezar. Gracias


----------



## olestalkyn (25 Feb 2012)

El precio de cualquier moneda siempre es relativo. Si hay alguien dispuesto a pagarlo o no es la condición necesaria y suficiente de la ecuación peroooooo...los chollos no existen, así que cuidado ienso:


----------



## fff (25 Feb 2012)

Vamos a ver, seamos sensatos y pongámonos la gorra de pensar.

*Precio correcto*

Cuanto vale un Kgrnd? A precio de oro puro y duro.
Y a cuanto lo pagas en una tienda de reconocido prestigio?

Estas pagando un sobrespot de un 5%. Es razonable? Crees que te estan tomando el pelo?

Pagar un sobrespot de hasta un 10% en segun que casos más y en segun cuales menos, me parece razonable. Cuanto menos pagueis mejor, claro. Si tiene un sobrespot más alto, la moneda seguramente vale más.

*Sitios*

Me parece que no lo entendeis algunos. Id a las numismaticas . Cuesta muy poco ver la gente de donde cojea. No os van a timar, viven de ello, van a procurar haceros un cliente. Ellos son los que mejor saben lo que valen las monedas, y os pueden orientar.

Y una cosa más, el conocimiento no es gratis, cuesta, y no se lo van a dar al primero que pase, máxime si lo único que quiere es hacer negocios... 

"oiga, vendame unas monedas de oro baratas eh? que quiero hacerme rico en 3 semanas..."


----------



## mk73 (25 Feb 2012)

Es que todo esto es muy relativo.

Para empezar por las numismáticas, ufff más de una seria como irse a la boca del lobo. Quitando unas cuantas (muy poquitas), la mayoria te sangran o te la meten doblada (tienden la mayoria a sobrevalorar sus monedas, abusar de precios...).
El precio de una moneda va siempre por la oferta y demanda. Y por supuesto, lo que el comprador quiera o este dispuesto a pagar... por ejemplo en piezas en calidades SC. El precio será de capricho y más cuando hay muy pocos ejemplares en esa calidad; dependerá del bolsillo de cada uno.

Y por supuesto, nadie da duros por pesetas.


----------



## Gallina (26 Feb 2012)

Dr Strangelove dijo:


> Buen post, me suscribo.
> Colecciono fundamentalmente reales de a 8 y duros de plata.
> Aquí os dejo una de mis piezas, para mí , una de las más bonitas de nuestra historia reciente, eso sí cuidado con las falsificaciones. Se trata, cómo no, del real de a 8 columnario, en éste caso de Carlos III, ceca de Méjico.
> Si os interesa postearé más imágenes.



¡Qué gozada de moneda, oiga! ¿Algo así lo venden en las numismáticas o es cosa de subastas? Piezas así hacen afición de la de verdad ¡enhorabuena por el buen gusto y gracias por compartirla un poquito! lo de la ceca ¿cómo lo sabe? ¿es alguna señal o marca concreta? tiene que disculparme, seguro que es una simpleza mía pero es que estoy empezando en ésto.

Si no es abusar, podía poner alguna foto más, de esos duros por ejemplo.

:cook:


----------



## Xandros (26 Feb 2012)

Gallina dijo:


> ¡Qué gozada de moneda, oiga! ¿Algo así lo venden en las numismáticas o es cosa de subastas? Piezas así hacen afición de la de verdad ¡enhorabuena por el buen gusto y gracias por compartirla un poquito! lo de la ceca ¿cómo lo sabe? ¿es alguna señal o marca concreta? tiene que disculparme, seguro que es una simpleza mía pero es que estoy empezando en ésto.
> 
> Si no es abusar, podía poner alguna foto más, de esos duros por ejemplo.
> 
> :cook:




Para saber si la ceca es de México basta con ver las *"Mº"* que hay a cada lado del año de acuñación (algo si sé al respecto )


----------



## Dr Strangelove (26 Feb 2012)

Gallina dijo:


> ¡Qué gozada de moneda, oiga! ¿Algo así lo venden en las numismáticas o es cosa de subastas? Piezas así hacen afición de la de verdad ¡enhorabuena por el buen gusto y gracias por compartirla un poquito! lo de la ceca ¿cómo lo sabe? ¿es alguna señal o marca concreta? tiene que disculparme, seguro que es una simpleza mía pero es que estoy empezando en ésto.
> 
> Si no es abusar, podía poner alguna foto más, de esos duros por ejemplo.
> 
> :cook:



Esta en concreto proviene de una subasta por internet de una casa numismática de Barcelona.Pero también puede encontrarlas en venta directa en numismáticas. Eso sí, prepare abundantes billetes.

La ceca donde se acuñó es la letra que hay en el reverso a ambos lados de la fecha (entre las rosetas) en ésta M de Méjico, aunque había otras cecas, Potosí, Lima y otras.
En el anverso a la izquierda del escudo pueden leerse las iniciales del ensayador, en éste caso MF: Manuel de Leon y Francisco de la Peña.

_"El reverso del columnario mostraba un dibujo característico: dos globos terráqueos representando a los hemisferios oriental y occidental con una corona real encima de ambos, debajo de los dos globos aparecía un dibujo de olas marinas (representando al mar que separaba Europa y América), aparecía una columna coronada a cada lado de los globos (por lo cual las monedas tuvieron el nombre de columnarios) representando las Columnas de Hércules, cada columna era ceñida con un paño llevando el lema "PLUS ULTRA" (lema nacional de España que significa en latín "más allá"), en el borde superior del anverso aparecía la leyenda "UTRAQUE UNUM" que en latín significa "ambos son uno" resaltando la unidad entre los territorios del imperio español en cada hemisferio; en el borde inferior aparecía la fecha de emisión y las marcas de la ceca.

El anverso de la moneda mostraba el nombre del monarca español en latín seguido de la leyenda (también en latín) "D G HISPAN ET IND REX" que significa "por la gracia de Dios Rey de las Españas y de las Indias", a la izquierda aparecían las iniciales del ensayador y en el centro el escudo de España en gran tamaño con una corona real encima; para evitar falsificaciones o cercenamientos el canto de la moneda tenía grabadas unas hojas de laurel en gran detalle."_

Es curioso que en éste diseño (las columnas de hércules) se basó el futuro dólar $. 
Estos columnarios fueron sustituidos a partir de 1773 por los reales de a 8 con el busto del rey de turno. Estas monedas también son majas, grandes monedones de plata como los columnarios y mucho más asequibles económicamente que aquellos.
Aquí le pongo uno de mi colección:


----------



## olestalkyn (26 Feb 2012)

Bonita colección (me parece) la tuya, Strangelove. Felicidades


----------



## Gallina (26 Feb 2012)

¡Muchas gracias por las respuestas y las fotos! Algún forero más podía animarse a poner fotos de sus monedas, así los novatos vamos aprendiendo algo. 

De momento cojo casi sólo karlillos, por aquello de proteger un poco mi magro patrimonio, pero voy comprando alguna moneda más de vez en cuando para conocimiento y diversificar un poco la colección. Y por placer, porque la verdad es que hay monedas preciosas. No tengo billetaje como para comprar duros bonitos como los del Dr Strangelove, bueno, a lo mejor como capricho de un día podría permitirme alguno, pero a comer sopas de sobre el resto del mes::!

Una última curiosidad, la ley ¿900 milésimas? supongo que para poder circular no se hicieron en plata pura pero sí tienen una buena proporción de ese metal. 
:cook:


----------



## Xandros (28 Feb 2012)

Bueno... tras darme una buena vuelta tanto en internet como en numismaticas, informandome sobre los columnarios, he acabando comprandome esta. La cual creo que esta decente para ir familiarizandome con el mundillo e ir a por alguna pieza mejor.

¿Como la veis? (No seais muy duros conmigo que es mi primera...) Por mi parte estoy contento, porque es la primera de su categoria que tengo, y la verdad es que es una moneda realmente preciosa. Le he echado el ojo a otra mejor que esta pero me reservo para mas adelante ya que la susodicha cuesta "cuantiosos billetes" (Dr. Strangelove dixit).

Gracias.o


He hecho la foto sin flash pero me ha reflejado un poco la luz de la lampara pero bueno... Se intentara hacer mejor las proximas fotos...

*EDITO:* Añadida a la imagen foto del canto. *Gracias fff* por la observación. Estoy aprendiendo mucho estos dias sobre el tema, historia incluida, totalmente cierto 8:


----------



## pasabaporaqui (28 Feb 2012)

Dr Strangelove dijo:


>



Acaban de traer un barco entero de estas, como creeis que responderá el mercado , ¿subirán o bajarán?,teniendo en cuenta que no pueden pasar a manos privadas.
Podrían ser una buena inversión a corto plazo.


----------



## fff (28 Feb 2012)

Xandros dijo:


> ¿Como la veis? (No seais muy duros conmigo que es mi primera...) Por mi parte estoy contento, porque es la primera de su categoria que tengo, y la verdad es que es una moneda realmente preciosa.



Y no has enseñado su canto, que es de lejos el más bonito y original que he visto en una moneda... 
Aparte de todo, tienes una pieza preciosa, y no estás comprando plata, estás aprendiendo Historia. 

Felicidades!



pasabaporaqui dijo:


> Acaban de traer un barco entero de estas, como creeis que responderá el mercado , ¿subirán o bajarán?,teniendo en cuenta que no pueden pasar a manos privadas.
> Podrían ser una buena inversión a corto plazo.



No lo veas como inversión sólo. Cómpralas si te gustan. Si no, nunca las apreciarás ni sabrás lo que valen... es mi consejo


----------



## olestalkyn (29 Feb 2012)

¡¡Felicidades Xandros por la compra!!:Aplauso:
Bienvenido a este mundillo. No es necesario gastarse una fortuna, grande o pequeña. Lo que si es necesario es la ilusión


----------



## Dr Strangelove (29 Feb 2012)

pasabaporaqui dijo:


> Acaban de traer un barco entero de estas, como creeis que responderá el mercado , ¿subirán o bajarán?,teniendo en cuenta que no pueden pasar a manos privadas.
> Podrían ser una buena inversión a corto plazo.



En concreto las que han traido son de Carlos IV, cómo ésta:







Aunque el estado de la mayoría debido a la corrosión marina será penoso.


----------



## Dr Strangelove (29 Feb 2012)

Xandros dijo:


> Bueno... tras darme una buena vuelta tanto en internet como en numismaticas, informandome sobre los columnarios, he acabando comprandome esta. La cual creo que esta decente para ir familiarizandome con el mundillo e ir a por alguna pieza mejor.
> 
> ¿Como la veis? (No seais muy duros conmigo que es mi primera...) Por mi parte estoy contento, porque es la primera de su categoria que tengo, y la verdad es que es una moneda realmente preciosa. Le he echado el ojo a otra mejor que esta pero me reservo para mas adelante ya que la susodicha cuesta "cuantiosos billetes" (Dr. Strangelove dixit).
> 
> ...




Muy maja la moneda. Enhorabuena.


----------



## Dr Strangelove (29 Feb 2012)

olestalkyn dijo:


> Bonita colección (me parece) la tuya, Strangelove. Felicidades



Muchas gracias.


----------



## Tiogelito (29 Feb 2012)

Xandros dijo:


> Le he echado el ojo a otra mejor que esta pero me reservo para mas adelante ya que la susodicha cuesta "cuantiosos billetes" (Dr. Strangelove dixit).



Aunque sea por privado: ¿me puedes (nos puedes a los novatos) dar una referencia de precio? De ésta, y de la (aún) más chula. 
(No es vagancia, es que no puedo acercarme al centro a tiendas, al menos en un par de meses)
Lo que yo he visto (por internet, luego no sé si en realidad mejora o empeora la impresión) andan por los 75 euros.


PD. Lo de pasar a manos privadas las monedas "del Odyssey" es una barbaridad, no sería aceptable. Aparte, las distintas instituciones están a la greña para repartírselas. Y aún más: el agua salada "se come/funde" la plata. Lo que han traido son piedras de plata amalgamada, no se salvarán muchas monedas: El resto, para fundición :


----------



## pasabaporaqui (29 Feb 2012)

fff dijo:


> No lo veas como inversión sólo. Cómpralas si te gustan. Si no, nunca las apreciarás ni sabrás lo que valen... es mi consejo




No lo veo así, solo preguntaba.
Soy coleccionista de los cobres de 8 maravedis desde Carlos III hasta los de la reina de las españas, me gustan muchísimo mas que las de plata.


----------



## duval81 (29 Feb 2012)

Tiogelito dijo:


> Aunque sea por privado: ¿me puedes (nos puedes a los novatos) dar una referencia de precio? De ésta, y de la (aún) más chula.
> (No es vagancia, es que no puedo acercarme al centro a tiendas, al menos en un par de meses)
> Lo que yo he visto (por internet, luego no sé si en realidad mejora o empeora la impresión) andan por los 75 euros.
> 
> ...



En subastas las he visto desde 75 euros como dices hasta 18.000 (ésta supongo que sería una rarísima).
En estos temas es imposible aproximar precios porque hay mil tipos de monedas distintas (y obviamente con distintas conservaciones).

El otro día estuve en la biblioteca echando un vistazo a un libro de Calico, y menudo tocho...


----------



## Dr Strangelove (29 Feb 2012)

pasabaporaqui dijo:


> No lo veo así, solo preguntaba.
> Soy coleccionista de los cobres de 8 maravedis desde Carlos III hasta los de la reina de las españas, me gustan muchísimo mas que las de plata.



Muy bonita, ceca de Segovia.


----------



## maragold (29 Feb 2012)

Hola a todos!

Quiero empezar a dar mis primeros pasos en el mundo numismático y había pensado dos frentes que me gustan:
1) Alfonsinas (incluyendo todas las de oro de 10, 20, 25 y 100 pesetas tanto Alfonso XII como Alfonso XIII)

2) Sólidos bizantinos. Con pequeñas incursiones en el áureo romano (ya se me va de precio y de "premium" numismático) y en los nomisma e hyperpyron. 

En ambos casos me interesa la parte histórica, pero también el hecho de que el "premium" no es muy alto, o eso me ha parecido en algunas de las monedas a las que le vengo echando el ojo en los últimos tiempos.

Por cierto, algún libro recomendado tanto para el punto 1 como para el punto 2???

Saludos


----------



## Dr Strangelove (29 Feb 2012)

maragold dijo:


> Hola a todos!
> 
> Quiero empezar a dar mis primeros pasos en el mundo numismático y había pensado dos frentes que me gustan:
> 1) Alfonsinas (incluyendo todas las de oro de 10, 20, 25 y 100 pesetas tanto Alfonso XII como Alfonso XIII)
> ...



Jodó que nivel para empezar...
En cuanto a libros no te puedo indicar, pero la página: Tesorillo.com está muy bien para moneda antigua.
Saludos


----------



## mk73 (29 Feb 2012)

Dr Strangelove dijo:


> Jodó que nivel para empezar...
> En cuanto a libros no te puedo indicar, pero la página: Tesorillo.com está muy bien para moneda antigua.
> Saludos




"ya te digo, menuda minucia para empezar, total, eso es calderilla"


----------



## duval81 (29 Feb 2012)

¿Alguno tiene monedas de Lidia?
He buscado por ebay, google (tiendas de numismática) y las subastas de Aureo&Calico y nada, ni una.
Me gustaría tener una algún día...


----------



## olestalkyn (29 Feb 2012)

duval81 dijo:


> ¿Alguno tiene monedas de Lidia?
> He buscado por ebay, google (tiendas de numismática) y las subastas de Aureo&Calico y nada, ni una.
> Me gustaría tener una algún día...



Uffff, casi nada. Suerte con la búsqueda. Supongo que te interesan por Creso y tal...Yo una vez vi una...en un museo :8:


----------



## maragold (29 Feb 2012)

mk73 dijo:


> "ya te digo, menuda minucia para empezar, total, eso es calderilla"



Pues algunas alfonsinas de 25 pesetas apenas tienen premium numismático, así que es poco menos que comprar bullion (1/4 onza, aproximadamente...); a precio de spot...

Las bizantinas ya tienen más premium, pero alguna se ve en torno a 250€-300€, es decir, unos 60€ el gramo. Teniendo en cuenta el valor histórico y tal... son preferibles antes que cualquiera de la FNMT, no?

Incluso a muchas bullion de 1/10 la onza que cuestan más de 50€ el gramo.


----------



## wapso (29 Feb 2012)

femstore

Que las subastas no se acaban en España.
Tambien las "hay muy majas en Alemania,Francia y en Gran Bretaña. No digamos en EEUU"

maragold 
parece que sabes por donde te mueves. Pero las 100 pesetas doraditas del borbon ya son unas pelas.


----------



## Xandros (29 Feb 2012)

pasabaporaqui dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Muy, muy bonitas estas monedas. Tengo un par que heredé pero ni se acercan en estado de conservación. De hecho tuve que usar microscopio para identificarlas )



Dr Strangelove dijo:


> Tesorillo.com está muy bien para moneda antigua.
> Saludos



Gracias por poner el enlace que me ha resultado interesante. 



duval81 dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Otra maravillosa moneda que recuerdo haberla visto en una imagen en algún ejemplar de Historia de National Geographic. Me llamó mucho la atención y recuerdo que me fije en una nota a pié que decia que pertenecia a una exposición. Siento no poder ser de ayuda. Pero me da que es dificilillo :S 
Si consigues localizar alguna nos cuentas!!



maragold dijo:


> Pues algunas alfonsinas de 25 pesetas apenas tienen premium numismático, así que es poco menos que comprar bullion (1/4 onza, aproximadamente...); a precio de spot...
> 
> Las bizantinas ya tienen más premium, pero alguna se ve en torno a 250€-300€, es decir, unos 60€ el gramo. Teniendo en cuenta el valor histórico y tal... son preferibles antes que cualquiera de la FNMT, no?
> 
> Incluso a muchas bullion de 1/10 la onza que cuestan más de 50€ el gramo.



Si lo ves desde este punto de vista, en cierto modo estaría de acuerdo contigo, pero no olvides que en algunas alfonsinas (ejemplo 100 pts) el "premium" se dispara y en algun caso te puedes llevar alguna que otra sorpresa, incluso es mas frecuente en monedas pequeñas. Recuerdo que tengo algunas monedas de la ceca de Manila que se venden que bufff (menos mal que las heredé )

Pero si te lo puedes permitir adelante que yo te admirare y envidiaré (tanto las alfonsinas como las bizantinas).


----------



## maragold (29 Feb 2012)

Xandros dijo:


> Si lo ves desde este punto de vista, en cierto modo estaría de acuerdo contigo, pero no olvides que en algunas alfonsinas (ejemplo 100 pts) el "premium" se dispara y en algun caso te puedes llevar alguna que otra sorpresa, incluso es mas frecuente en monedas pequeñas. Recuerdo que tengo algunas monedas de la ceca de Manila que se venden que bufff (menos mal que las heredé )
> 
> Pero si te lo puedes permitir adelante que yo te admirare y envidiaré (tanto las alfonsinas como las bizantinas).



Las de 100 el premium sube y donde se dispara es en las de emisión más corta, pero estoy empezando. Muy poco a poco, mi nivel de ahorro no da para mucho más... 
(eso sí, para tener el dinero en papelitos, prefiero "tirarlo" en numismática dorada... )


----------



## Xandros (29 Feb 2012)

maragold dijo:


> Las de 100 el premium sube y donde se dispara es en las de emisión más corta, pero estoy empezando. Muy poco a poco, mi nivel de ahorro no da para mucho más...
> (eso sí, para tener el dinero en papelitos, prefiero "tirarlo" en numismática dorada... )



Ya nos cuentas como lo llevas. También voy intentando ampliar mis alfonsinas poco a poco (MUY poco a poco ) ). La gracia esta en esto, en ir buscandolas y encontrandolas poco a poco como si de pequeños tesoros se trataran 


No te lo discuto de los papelitos que por ahi voy yo tambien


----------



## DrJ (29 Feb 2012)

duval81 dijo:


> ¿Alguno tiene monedas de Lidia?
> He buscado por ebay, google (tiendas de numismática) y las subastas de Aureo&Calico y nada, ni una.
> Me gustaría tener una algún día...




Casi nada, angelito ...

Has llegado un poco tarde, en enero se subastó en la casa Baldwin la colección Prospero con una estatera como la de tu foto que se vendió en 27500$ (más comisiones)

Sixbid: New York Sale The New York Sale XXVII, Lot 564 : The Prospero Collection of Ancient Greek Coins. KINGDOM OF LYDIA....


----------



## duval81 (29 Feb 2012)

DrJ dijo:


> Casi nada, angelito ...
> 
> Has llegado un poco tarde, en enero se subastó en la casa Baldwin la colección Prospero con una estatera como la de tu foto que se vendió en 27500$ (más comisiones)
> 
> Sixbid: New York Sale The New York Sale XXVII, Lot 564 : The Prospero Collection of Ancient Greek Coins. KINGDOM OF LYDIA....



Lástima no haber visto esa subasta... Me hubiera encantado poder comprarla ya que es de las pocas que me faltan en mi colección, y me parece un precio razonable.











P.D.: :: :XX: ¡Qué más quisiera!
Gracias por la aportación/aclaración/acercamiento a la realidad y hundimiento de sueños Sr. Erving


----------



## Hastur (29 Feb 2012)

DrJ dijo:


> Casi nada, angelito ...
> 
> Has llegado un poco tarde, en enero se subastó en la casa Baldwin la colección Prospero con una estatera como la de tu foto que se vendió en 27500$ (más comisiones)
> 
> Sixbid: New York Sale The New York Sale XXVII, Lot 564 : The Prospero Collection of Ancient Greek Coins. KINGDOM OF LYDIA....



Pues oiga pongame tres !!!

Yo vi el,catalogo de esa coleccion, tenia algunas monedas increiblemente bellas, sobre todo la que tenian de portada.


----------



## duval81 (29 Feb 2012)

Hastur dijo:


> Pues oiga pongame tres !!!
> 
> Yo vi el,catalogo de esa coleccion, tenia algunas monedas increiblemente bellas, sobre todo la que tenian de portada.



Es que es acongojante (por no usar la otra palabra jeje)... monedas de más de tres millones de doláres...

Sixbid: New York Sale The New York Sale XXVII, Lot 213 : The Prospero Collection of Ancient Greek Coins. BLACK SEA REGION....

Anonadado me hallo


----------



## Hastur (29 Feb 2012)

Ya te digo....yo me tuve que retirar a los dos millones porque el otro millon me lo tiene retenido ING :XX:


----------



## olestalkyn (29 Feb 2012)

Os leo informados sobre eventos numismáticos de nivel  :


----------



## duval81 (29 Feb 2012)

Por cierto he llegado a otra web española de subastas desde la web de sixbid, y tienen un columnario como lote no vendido que tal vez os pueda interesar a alguno:

https://www.soleryllach.com/soler4/catalogo/d/1070-1/0821

Estado EBC-. Está espectacular (los expertos me diréis si está caro, barato o en precio)


----------



## Eldenegro (1 Mar 2012)

Si alguien quiere una web de compra online y que tienen monedas antiguas, la casa de la moneda holandesa las ofrece. Tiene mucho en moneda historica holandesa (obviamente) pero tambien se puede encontrar algo de romana, griega y demas

Koninklijke Nederlandse Munt | Antieke Munten


----------



## Dr Strangelove (2 Mar 2012)

duval81 dijo:


> Por cierto he llegado a otra web española de subastas desde la web de sixbid, y tienen un columnario como lote no vendido que tal vez os pueda interesar a alguno:
> 
> https://www.soleryllach.com/soler4/catalogo/d/1070-1/0821
> 
> Estado EBC-. Está espectacular (los expertos me diréis si está caro, barato o en precio)




Me parece que la que dices ya se ha vendido, pero aún quedan algunas interesantes.


----------



## fff (2 Mar 2012)

Yo no me meteria en EBCs a menos que hubiese muy poca diferencia de precio del MBC...

Lote: 0821
FERNANDO VI. 8 Reales. 1755. MÉXICO. M.M. Columnario. (Limpiada). Cal-338. MBC+. 

Este está muy bien, pero tiene un defecto clarisimo... esta limpiado...

Lote: 0823
FERNANDO VI. 8 Reales. 1756. MÉXICO. M.M. 26,8 grs. Columnario. (Leves golpecitos. Manchas en reverso). Cal-340. MBC+. 

Este no me gusta

Lote: 0822
FERNANDO VI. 8 Reales. 1756. MÉXICO. M.M. Columnario. Restos de brillo original. (Hoja en anverso). Cal-340. EBC+/EBC-. 

ESte es el que mas me gusta. No lo veo excesivamente caro. 

Que tenga un cordoncillo (canto) decente, pues realza la pieza :rolleye:

Si quieres un columnario chulo, *lo minimo* son 250e...


----------



## DrJ (2 Mar 2012)

fff dijo:


> Yo no me meteria en EBCs a menos que hubiese muy poca diferencia de precio del MBC...
> 
> Lote: 0821
> FERNANDO VI. 8 Reales. 1755. MÉXICO. M.M. Columnario. (Limpiada). Cal-338. MBC+.
> ...




En los últimos años hay burbuja de columnarios ::

Coincido en la estimación de precios pero personalmente de las disponibles de esa subasta me gusta la 0824 
8 Reales. 1757. MÉXICO. M.M. Columnario. Pátina. Cal-342. MBC+. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 150,–
Me parece que ganan mucho con su pátina ... y por 182 € (aprox.) la tienes en casa.

PD : Si te aficionas al tema de las subastas la próxima semana (8 marzo) tienes la de Aureo.


----------



## DrJ (2 Mar 2012)

Eldenegro dijo:


> Si alguien quiere una web de compra online y que tienen monedas antiguas, la casa de la moneda holandesa las ofrece. Tiene mucho en moneda historica holandesa (obviamente) pero tambien se puede encontrar algo de romana, griega y demas
> 
> Koninklijke Nederlandse Munt | Antieke Munten




Curioso que una casa de la moneda venda piezas históricas.


----------



## fff (2 Mar 2012)

DrJ dijo:


> En los últimos años hay burbuja de columnarios ::



No puedo confirmarlo ni desmentirlo, pero apunto lo siguiente:

-Hay piezas que no son fáciles de conseguir.
-El precio de una pieza, por común que sea, la marca su estado. Cuando es rara, ya ni te cuento. La valoración de ese estado es muy subjetiva para los profanos o aficionados medios. Cuando eres novato alucinas directamente. Aprender a valorar los estados de conservación lleva su tiempo, su trabajo y su estudio.
-La plata ha subido desde entonces, y aunque es verdad que el valor numismático es infinitamente superior a su valor 'metálico', todo sube...
-Comprar una moneda histórica al valor del metal, o poco más, es un chollo.


----------



## duval81 (3 Mar 2012)

fff dijo:


> Yo no me meteria en EBCs a menos que hubiese muy poca diferencia de precio del MBC...
> 
> Lote: 0821
> FERNANDO VI. 8 Reales. 1755. MÉXICO. M.M. Columnario. (Limpiada). Cal-338. MBC+.
> ...



Pues el lote 822 vale 300 euros y yo creo que estaba mejor conservado el 825 que costaba 240 (opinión desde mi total desconocimiento).

Por cierto comparto absolutamente tu opinión respecto a las monedas limpiadas. Le quita buena parte de la magia.
A una numismática que fui a preguntar por morgan, vi que los tenía todos superbrillantes y no me gustó nada verlos así.


----------



## Tiogelito (3 Mar 2012)

Me da la impresión de que en este foro hemos caído curiosos de las monedas, y que de él solo saldremos yonkis numismáticos...
Hala, os dejo que tengo que ver la subasta del Áureo ese..


----------



## duval81 (3 Mar 2012)

Tiogelito dijo:


> Me da la impresión de que en este foro hemos caído curiosos de las monedas, y que de él solo saldremos yonkis numismáticos...
> Hala, os dejo que tengo que ver la subasta del Áureo ese..



¿Qué subasta hay hoy? ienso:


----------



## Tiogelito (3 Mar 2012)

duval81 dijo:


> ¿Qué subasta hay hoy? ienso:



Me refería al comentario de DrJ, sobre la próxima subasta en Marzo.


----------



## Dr Strangelove (3 Mar 2012)

duval81 dijo:


> Por cierto comparto absolutamente tu opinión respecto a las monedas limpiadas. Le quita buena parte de la magia.
> A una numismática que fui a preguntar por morgan, vi que los tenía todos superbrillantes y no me gustó nada verlos así.




Totalmente de acuerdo, las monedas antiguas que han sido limpiadas pierden valor, de todas formas siempre se pueden repatinar. 

Hay un método casero con amoniaco (repatinar monedas-usar google) que con un poco de práctica da excelentes resultados en monedas de plata, ¡¡¡EDITO: ERROR MIO ES PARA MONEDAS DE COBRE NO USAR EN PLATA!!!.

De hecho seguro que la mayoría de las pátinas de las monedas no son originales, después de 100, 200 o 300 años raro sería que no haya pasado por manos de alguien que en un momento dado decidiera limpiarla "pa que se vea más maja":ouch:


----------



## DrJ (3 Mar 2012)

Dr Strangelove dijo:


> Hay un método casero con amoniaco (repatinar monedas-usar google) que con un poco de práctica da excelentes resultados en monedas de plata.




OJO con atmósfera de amoniaco se "repatina" los cobres. El amoniaco con la plata hace todo lo contrario , limpia la moneda (le quitaría pátina).

PD: si vais a experimentar no lo hagáis con columnarios ::


----------



## Dr Strangelove (3 Mar 2012)

DrJ dijo:


> OJO con atmósfera de amoniaco se "repatina" los cobres. El amoniaco con la plata hace todo lo contrario , limpia la moneda (le quitaría pátina).
> 
> PD: si vais a experimentar no lo hagáis con columnarios ::



Tienes razón, fallo mío, yo algún columnario que estaba demasiado brillante por una limpieza previa he conseguido darle un agradable tono oscuro sumergiéndolo en lejía diluida, lavando después con agua y frotando con un paño de forma ligera y superficialmente.
Queda entonces oscurecido el fondo y más brillantes los relieves. Mejoran mucho.


----------



## Eldenegro (17 Mar 2012)

Bueno, para los aficionados lonchafinistas, me ha llegado publicidad del Aldi que la semana que viene venden un pie de rey digital, por si os interesa.

ALDI - a partir del jueves 22.03.2012


----------



## skifi (17 Mar 2012)

Eldenegro dijo:


> Bueno, para los aficionados lonchafinistas, me ha llegado publicidad del Aldi que la semana que viene venden un pie de rey digital, por si os interesa.



Pues mira, tenía yo en mente pillar uno, así que gracias. No sé si alcanzará las calidades de los fabricantes de referencia, pero todo es verlo


----------



## olestalkyn (17 Mar 2012)

Eldenegro dijo:


> Bueno, para los aficionados lonchafinistas, me ha llegado publicidad del Aldi que la semana que viene venden un pie de rey digital, por si os interesa.
> 
> ALDI - a partir del jueves 22.03.2012



¿Y si te quedas sin pilas te quedas sin pie de rey? ienso:

El mío, analógico, funciona siempre


----------



## Eldenegro (17 Mar 2012)

Normalmente llevan pilan boton y duran bastante. No es lo mejor que hay, pero me imagino que mas de uno que quiera empezar a experimentar lo usara.

Yo tambien prefiero uno fijo de buena calidad, pero tambien salen una pasta


----------



## Dr Strangelove (20 Mar 2012)

Eldenegro dijo:


> Bueno, para los aficionados lonchafinistas, me ha llegado publicidad del Aldi que la semana que viene venden un pie de rey digital, por si os interesa.
> 
> ALDI - a partir del jueves 22.03.2012




Está bien, yo tengo uno muy parecido del LIDL y cumple bien su misión.
También necesitas un peso electrónico de precisión (hay baratos en Ebay).


----------



## Gallina (30 Mar 2012)

Saludos foreros!

Ayer echando un ojo al hilo de compra venta entre foreros, apareció Vigobay proponiendo un canje en pos de adquirir "bitcoins". Mi escasa ciencia numismática colapsó ante ese chisme informático y ésta mañana he ido en busca de vulgar metal karlillero para que se me quitase el susto. Paseo inútil ¡Los k30 han tomado las sucursales!

Acabé en una tienda de numismática quitándome el gusanillo con un duro de plata y un par de kookaburras que no me parecieron de mal precio (35€).
Cogí éste amadeo que me pareció bien conservado: 22€ la broma. Como no tengo ni idea de grados de conservación lo someto a vuestra opinión. Deciros que las estrellas se leen bastante mal: 18-?? la segunda interrogación tal vez pueda sustituírse por un 1, la primera interrogación está totalmente desaparecida; la leyenda del canto se lee perfectamente "libertad **y** justicia**".
:cook:


----------



## Gallina (30 Mar 2012)

Eldenegro dijo:


> Bueno, para los aficionados lonchafinistas, me ha llegado publicidad del Aldi que la semana que viene venden un pie de rey digital, por si os interesa.
> 
> ALDI - a partir del jueves 22.03.2012



Lo he pillado, parece que marca un poco de menos el digital: estuve midiendo K12 y daba sobre 32,80 el diámetro, que se supone son 33 mm. En la escala de la regla daba bien los 33mm

Bueno, tiene la ventaja de que se contrastan las medidas entre el sensor digital y la regla.
:cook:


----------



## fff (30 Mar 2012)

Gallina dijo:


> Acabé en una tienda de numismática quitándome el gusanillo con un duro de plata y un par de kookaburras que no me parecieron de mal precio (35€).
> Cogí éste amadeo que me pareció bien conservado: 22€ la broma. Como no tengo ni idea de grados de conservación lo someto a vuestra opinión. Deciros que las estrellas se leen bastante mal: 18-?? la segunda interrogación tal vez pueda sustituírse por un 1, la primera interrogación está totalmente desaparecida; la leyenda del canto se lee perfectamente "libertad **y** justicia**".
> :cook:



A mi me parece que hiciste una compra fenomenal. Me parece un MBC- con estrellas, es decir convalor numismático. Al precio que va la plata, serian 4 euros por encima del valor plata. Una ganga

Hazle una prueba: pesalo. Debe pesar alreadedor de 25 gramos +/- 0.25
No tengas miedo si pesa un poco menos. El desgaste es normal.
Prueba dos: Prueba el sonido. Suena muy bien. plata de 900

felicidades tienes una moneda buena de hace 100 años por un precio que da risa : ... is te gustan las monedas vas por buen camino. 

PD : Te faltan 7 para hacerte la colección por tipos (Amadeo, Alfonso XII/XIII y Gobierno provisonal). ánimo! 
Es una coleccion sencilla y bonita. La recomiendo a todo el mundo.

PD2: Yo leo bien el 1 :


----------



## Gallina (1 Abr 2012)

Gracias fff!! dicho por ti es una gran garantía 

Encontré el duro en un batiburrillo donde lo habitual es que nuestros reyes apareciesen prácticamente con las mejillas afeitadas, pero había alguno majo. Creo que volveré a por más, si la cuenta del tirano de mi fisioterapeuta no sigue engullendo mis pequeños ahorros...

Bajaré a pesar el duro a la farmacia, la señora que atiende seguro que me hace el favor:. Probé con cuidadito el sonido y esa musiquita engancha, ojo (¡mejor cojo un par de duros de los lisos para esos menesteres!).

Si cojo más os los enseño :Baile:
:cook:


----------



## TONIMONTANA (1 Abr 2012)

Hola a todos, tengo una moneda de 8 reales y quisiera conocer vuestras opiniones, , hay un detalle al lado de la T que me mosquea, es como si se hubiera levantado parte del metal y como sabeis con este tipo de piezas no hay mas que falsificaciones. La verdad que es una moneda preciosa y proviene de un conocido numismático . 
Aqui os dejo unas fotos. peso 26.8g


----------



## Dr Strangelove (1 Abr 2012)

TONIMONTANA dijo:


> Hola a todos, tengo una moneda de 8 reales y quisiera conocer vuestras opiniones, , hay un detalle al lado de la T que me mosquea, es como si se hubiera levantado parte del metal y como sabeis con este tipo de piezas no hay mas que falsificaciones. La verdad que es una moneda preciosa y proviene de un conocido numismático .
> Aqui os dejo unas fotos. peso 26.8g



Hombre si la has comprado a un numismático de prestigio lo normal es que sea auténtica. Sin verla en mano es difícil, pero parece buena, el peso es correcto y el cordoncillo se ve bien.

Por cierto: ceca de Potosí, ensayadores José De Vargas y Raimundo de Iturriaga (J-R).


----------



## TONIMONTANA (1 Abr 2012)

Dr Strangelove dijo:


> Hombre si la has comprado a un numismático de prestigio lo normal es que sea auténtica. Sin verla en mano es difícil, pero parece buena, el peso es correcto y el cordoncillo se ve bien.
> 
> Por cierto: ceca de Potosí, ensayadores José De Vargas y Raimundo de Iturriaga (J-R).



Gracias por tu opinión e información, cierto es que por fotos es dificil catalogar una pieza de estas, aunque en ocasiones se ven por ebay piezas tan falsas que dañan la vista.


----------



## fff (2 Abr 2012)

TONIMONTANA dijo:


> Hola a todos, tengo una moneda de 8 reales y quisiera conocer vuestras opiniones, , hay un detalle al lado de la T que me mosquea, es como si se hubiera levantado parte del metal



A mi me parece buena tambien. Eso que dices, es una cosa normal, que puedan tener 'hojas'. 'Afean', pero por otra parte te 'garantizan' autenticidad, en mi opinión. 
Las falsificaciones, como bien dices, pueden ser burdas, pero a veces son tan evidentes por ser impecables. Una pieza rara, codiciada, impecable de hace 200 años vale un pasta gansa, posiblemente 50 veces más de lo que has pagado por ella.


----------



## Perezpez42 (8 Abr 2012)

Hola a todos. Agradecería ayuda. He heredado una "colección" de monedas de plata de 1860-1900 aprox. Son unas 100 monedas. La gran mayoría son de 5 pesetas, aunque también hay de 2 y de 1 peseta. La conservación es buena (en algunas se ven los números que hay en las estrellitas de la zona inferior). Os agradecería si me pudieseis indicar alguna tienda de numismática seria que me las valorara. Muchas gracias. Mi correo perezperez42@terra.es
/DSCF1723.JPG


----------



## Perezpez42 (8 Abr 2012)

Hola a todos. Agradecería ayuda. He heredado una "colección" de monedas de plata de 1860-1900 aprox. Son unas 100 monedas. La gran mayoría son de 5 pesetas, aunque también hay de 2 y de 1 peseta. La conservación es buena (en algunas se ven los números que hay en las estrellitas de la zona inferior). Os agradecería si me pudieseis indicar alguna tienda de numismática seria que me las valorara. Muchas gracias. Mi correo perezperez42@terra.es

/DSCF1723.JPG


----------



## Monsterspeculator (8 Abr 2012)

Perezpez42 dijo:


> Hola a todos. Agradecería ayuda. He heredado una "colección" de monedas de plata de 1860-1900 aprox. Son unas 100 monedas. La gran mayoría son de 5 pesetas, aunque también hay de 2 y de 1 peseta. La conservación es buena (en algunas se ven los números que hay en las estrellitas de la zona inferior). Os agradecería si me pudieseis indicar alguna tienda de numismática seria que me las valorara. Muchas gracias. Mi correo perezperez42@terra.es
> /DSCF1723.JPG



Pompero que viene a vender mierdaplata :XX:

Si está todo visto...

(seguramente sea parte de algún lote que en su día TioGilipeto encolomó al personal...)


----------



## coleccionador (8 Abr 2012)

Perezpez42 dijo:


> Hola a todos. Agradecería ayuda. He heredado una "colección" de monedas de plata de 1860-1900 aprox. Son unas 100 monedas. La gran mayoría son de 5 pesetas, aunque también hay de 2 y de 1 peseta. La conservación es buena (en algunas se ven los números que hay en las estrellitas de la zona inferior). Os agradecería si me pudieseis indicar alguna tienda de numismática seria que me las valorara. Muchas gracias. Mi correo perezperez42@terra.es
> 
> /DSCF1723.JPG



*Madrid:*

Jesús Vico
José A Herrero

*Barcelona:*

Marti Hervera
Aureo y Calico
Soler y LLach


----------



## Perezpez42 (8 Abr 2012)

Muy agradecido Coleccionador. 
Monsterspeculator no entiendo una palabra de tu respuesta.
Saludos.


----------



## VOTIN (8 Abr 2012)

Perezpez42 dijo:


> Muy agradecido Coleccionador.
> Monsterspeculator no entiendo una palabra de tu respuesta.
> Saludos.



No tienes nada que entender,monti es nuestro friki psicopata del foro y le da de vez en cuando por hacer chalauras
Deambula de alli para alla entre los hilos como un fantasma,ni caso al tio este
Eso si ,tiene un doctorado o alguna cosa de esas raras, eso le produjo algun daño cerebral irreparable,calopez lo tiene adoptado en el foro 
Saludos


----------



## Nexus (9 Abr 2012)

No entiendo la utilización de algunos del adjetivo "mierdaplata" para calificar a la plata de ley 900. ¿Es mierdaplata la plata al 90 % pero no lo es la que tiene tan solo un 2,5 por cien más de pureza, es decir, la plata de 925 milésimas?


----------



## Kemal Platatürk (9 Abr 2012)

hombre depende, si te meten el 'duro' por el culo no vas a dearte de quejar


----------



## FoSz2 (9 Abr 2012)

Nexus dijo:


> No entiendo la utilización de algunos del adjetivo "mierdaplata" para calificar a la plata de ley 900. ¿Es mierdaplata la plata al 90 % pero no lo es la que tiene tan solo un 2,5 por cien más de pureza, es decir, la plata de 925 milésimas?



Al parecer la _sterling silver_ también es _junk silver_.

Sólo se libra del junk silver los 23 kilates de la britannia.


----------



## Goldmaus (9 Abr 2012)

El término _junk silver_ se usa para describir [monedas o lingotes de] plata cuya condición ya no es la mejor. Esa plata puede tener patina, manchas, rayones, golpes, etc. Es plata que básicamente se compra para acumularla y eventualmente fundirla. 

Más información (en inglés): Junk silver - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## fff (9 Abr 2012)

Goldmaus dijo:


> El término _junk silver_ se usa para describir [monedas o lingotes de] plata cuya condición ya no es la mejor. .. se compra para acumularla y eventualmente fundirla.



Efectivamente. La plata histórica suele ser un 90% y dudo que se pueda considerar junk.. pero si la moneda no es 'coleccionable mínimamente' y sólo se acumula por la plata que lleva, sin importar la condición entonces podriamos hablar de junk silver. Los K12, son 'muy mínimamente' coleccionables por lo que podrian entrar en esa definición. 
Además muchos pueden atesorar silver eagles con la unica función de fundir mas adelante... y sin embargo no ser considerado junk, pero si bullion -uso como lingote, sin importar su valor moneda... Sin embargo una colección de silver eagles ya tendria un mínimo valor numismático


----------



## Nexus (9 Abr 2012)

Es decir, que junk silver es toda aquella plata que se almacena por ser plata independientemente de su ley y que carece de valor numismático, como un duro deteriorado, un karlillo totalmente nuevo o un lingote de plata pura, porque ninguna de estas tres piezas tiene ningún valor numismático, ¿es así?


----------



## Goldmaus (9 Abr 2012)

Pues no exactamente, porque todas aquellas monedas en buen estado podrían tener en algún momento un valor coleccionable (esto depende principalmente de la percepción personal y el gusto). _Junk silver_ son todas aquellas que ya no tienen remedio y su único valor es el de fundición. Un karlillo nuevo o un lingote en buenas condiciones tienen esperanzas de revalorarse al alza.


----------



## Ulisses (9 Abr 2012)

Nexus dijo:


> Es decir, que junk silver es toda aquella plata que se almacena por ser plata independientemente de su ley y que carece de valor numismático, como un duro deteriorado, un karlillo totalmente nuevo o un lingote de plata pura, porque ninguna de estas tres piezas tiene ningún valor numismático, ¿es así?




Hace algún tiempo abrí un hilo sobre ello. Hablamos de la junk silver o mierdaplata en el sentido de "chatarra de plata". Es decir, todas aquellas monedas con una ley inferior a .900 que no son susceptibles de ser vendidas individualmente; sea por carecer de valor numismático o por su estado de conservación.

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...unk-silver-hilo-oficial-de-mierdaplata-7.html

Eso no quiere decir que un pakillo en buen estado sea junk silver, o un Thaler, que tienen una ley inferior a .900.

Junk silver es todo aquello que se almacena con el objeto de venderlo al peso para fundir.

"Mierdaplata" es un término burbujil. Se refiere a pakillos o duros de plata en un estado de conservación poco aceptable. Por ejemplo, que no se lean las estrellas en el caso de los duros y que estén muy rayados o deteriorados, en el caso de los pakillos.


----------



## Gimli (9 Abr 2012)

El termino mierdaplata es demasiado despectivo, no hace honor a lo que realmente es. El termino anglosajón junksilver es mucho más apropiado y como bien dice ulisses equivaldría a un castizo plata-chatarra.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (9 Abr 2012)

Personalmente utilizo el término "mierdaplata" para aquellas monedas históricas nacionales cuyo precio está manipulado por los numis. Es decir...que las podréis comprar a spot o menos, pero no se las podréis vender a los numis por más de un 30 o 40% bajo spot. 

No tiene que ver con la ley.

El término "junk silver" se utiliza en los países anglosajones para aquellas monedas que no tienen valor numismático. No tiene que ver con la ley. Por ejemplo, los Washington quarters circulados son junk silver.

Por cierto...en el otro hilo he visto a secondhome, el rey de la mierdaplata, asomar las narices con spam subliminal...a ver si descubrís quien es :XX:


----------



## VOTIN (9 Abr 2012)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Personalmente utilizo el término "mierdaplata" para aquellas monedas históricas nacionales cuyo precio está manipulado por los numis. Es decir...que las podréis comprar a spot o menos, pero no se las podréis vender a los numis por más de un 30 o 40% bajo spot.
> 
> No tiene que ver con la ley.
> 
> ...



Cuenta,cuenta!
Que hace mucho que no os sigo el rollo de la chupipandi::
Ademas me apetece trolear un rato


----------



## Gusta-12 (11 Abr 2012)

Buenas tardes. Dispongo de 200 monedas de 12 euros de plata (de todas las series, 2002 al 2010), entiendo que el valor en plata es de aproximadamente 15 euros y subiendo. Por si a alguien le interesa, las vendo en 13 euros cada una mas gastos de envio. Interesados pueden contactarme en el email gustavosedo@hotmail.es


----------



## olb55768 (11 Abr 2012)

Hola a todos
No se si este es el sitio indicado para mi consulta. Tengo dos monedas de oro una de 20 dolares americanos del año 1881 y otra de la reina victoria y san jorge por el otro lado de 1879.
Son procedentes de una herencia y desconozco su valor 
si alguin sabe si tienen valor como moneda o solo por su peso en oro
Muchas gracias


----------



## Nonomo (11 Abr 2012)

Gusta-12 dijo:


> Buenas tardes. Dispongo de 200 monedas de 12 euros de plata (de todas las series, 2002 al 2010), entiendo que el valor en plata es de aproximadamente 15 euros y subiendo. Por si a alguien le interesa, las vendo en 13 euros cada una mas gastos de envio. Interesados pueden contactarme en el email gustavosedo@hotmail.es



Tiene toda la pinta de ser un estafador, cuidadin


----------



## maragold (9 Nov 2012)

maragold dijo:


> Hola a todos!
> 
> Quiero empezar a dar mis primeros pasos en el mundo numismático y había pensado dos frentes que me gustan:
> 1) Alfonsinas (incluyendo todas las de oro de 10, 20, 25 y 100 pesetas tanto Alfonso XII como Alfonso XIII)
> ...



Pues 10 meses después del anterior mensaje os cuento un poco mi experiencia:

ALFONSINAS

Proveedores: casas de subastas. Me han gustado las catalanas Aureo&Calico y Hervera-Soler&Llach. También se puede conseguir alguna pieza en la madrileña Ibercoin.
También de algún conforero, pero suelen estar peor conservadas.

Facial: 25 pesetas
Precios: casi siempre algo por debajo de spot. OJO: hablamos de calidades EBC y de las de tiradas grandes (1876 al 1881), así como las réplicas de la época franquista.
En calidad SC ya hablaríamos de entre un 10 y un 20% de premium numismático.

Para el resto de faciales (10, 20 y 100 pesetas) así como las de 25 pesetas de los años de menor tirada (1882 en adelante), el premium es alto y aún no me he aficionado tanto... 

Observación: se pueden conseguir de 10 y de 20 pesetas de las reacuñadas por el tí Paco a precios de spot, pero es muy difícil.

Otro día hablaré de mi experiencia con las Bizantinas...


----------



## fff (9 Nov 2012)

maragold dijo:


> Pues 10 meses después del anterior mensaje os cuento un poco mi experiencia:
> 
> ALFONSINAS
> 
> ...



Conseguir alfonsinas a precio spot es un regalo. Tienen todas valor numismático, en estos momentos mínimo, puesto que se lo come el oro, pero siempre habian costado mas que un soberano (de un tamaño similar)


----------



## maragold (10 Nov 2012)

fff dijo:


> Conseguir alfonsinas a precio spot es un regalo. Tienen todas valor numismático, en estos momentos mínimo, puesto que se lo come el oro, pero siempre habian costado mas que un soberano (de un tamaño similar)



Pues la última alfonsina que he pillao ha sido a 41€ el gramo de oro puro y en calidad EBC+. 


(mis amigos catalanes y tal...  )


----------



## maragold (14 Nov 2012)

fff dijo:


> Conseguir alfonsinas a precio spot es un regalo. Tienen todas valor numismático, en estos momentos mínimo, puesto que se lo come el oro, pero siempre habian costado mas que un soberano (de un tamaño similar)



En las subastas de las próximas semanas hay docenas de alfonsinas (25 pesetas) con precio de salida por debajo de spot (incluyendo comisión)... :baba:

Estese atento!


----------



## guruguru (14 Nov 2012)

maragold dijo:


> En las subastas de las próximas semanas hay docenas de alfonsinas (25 pesetas) con precio de salida por debajo de spot (incluyendo comisión)... :baba:
> 
> Estese atento!



gracias maragold. Donde es esa subasta? Se puede acceder a través de internet?

Saludos


----------



## maragold (14 Nov 2012)

guruguru dijo:


> gracias maragold. Donde es esa subasta? Se puede acceder a través de internet?
> 
> Saludos



https://www.soleryllach.com/soler4/proximas

AUREO & CALICÓ - SUBASTA NUMISMÁTICA

Suerte!


----------



## Kid (13 Dic 2012)

Hola
Este fin de semana lo pasaré en París.
Había pensado en aprovechar para comprar alguna moneda: napoleones de oro o 5 francos de plata.
Mi pregunta es, ¿Sabéis de algún mercadillo dominical donde poder encontrarlas a precio decente (no numismático)?
Los que sois de ciudades grandes, seguro que me entendéis, por ejemplo, yo soy de Barcelona y los domingos hay un "mercadillo" filatélico/numismático en la Plaza Real donde hay de todo (también chorizos).
Supongo que en todas las ciudades europeas debe de haber algo parecido.
¿Alguna experiencia? ¿Algún consejo?
Salut.


----------



## ivanbg (25 Abr 2013)

Refloto el hilo que me parece muy interesante para un novato como yo en estos lares...:fiufiu:

Aporto algo: Una guía de los Duros del Mundo en PDF: "Guía de Duros del Mundo 1800 – 1950" por Alex Lorca.

descargas


----------



## Eldenegro (26 Abr 2013)

Bien hecho Ivan. A ver si se animan los demas a seguir colaborando en el hilo, o solo buscan bullion sin interesarse por la numismatica


----------



## MrMonedas (26 Abr 2013)

ivanbg dijo:


> Refloto el hilo que me parece muy interesante para un novato como yo en estos lares...:fiufiu:
> 
> Aporto algo: Una guía de los Duros del Mundo en PDF: "Guía de Duros del Mundo 1800 – 1950" por Alex Lorca.
> 
> descargas



Gracias !!


----------



## marquen2303 (26 Abr 2013)

Me cito de otro hilo porque no conocía este:


Que opinion merece esta, se revalorizará???

Venden la moneda conmemorativa de Joyce con una cita errónea de su obra 'Ulises'

Venden la moneda conmemorativa de Joyce con una cita errónea de su obra 'Ulises'







El Banco Central Irlandés (ICB) ha puesto a la venta una moneda conmemorativa del escritor James Joyce (1882-1941) con una cita errónea de su obra maestra, 'Ulises', una de las novelas más influyentes del siglo XX.

Ineluctable modalidad de lo visible: al menos eso si no más, pensado con los ojos" En la pieza, de plata y con un valor de 10 euros, están grabados el rostro de Joyce y una cita del libro, concretamente las primeras frases del tercer capítulo, a las que se ha añadido por equivocación la conjunción 'que' ('that', en inglés) en la segunda frase. 

"Ineluctable modalidad de lo visible: al menos eso si no más, pensado con los ojos. Marcas de todas las cosas estoy aquí para leer", dice la traducción del texto original. 

El ICB ha pedido disculpas por la errata, pero ha indicado que mantendrán a la venta las 10.000 unidades emitidas, a 46 euros la pieza, si bien se informará del error al posible comprador y se reintegrará el dinero a quien ya la haya adquirido y quiera devolverla. 

El ICB ha tratado de minimizar el fallo recordando que la moneda no quiere ser una "representación exacta", sino "una representación artística del autor y el texto". 

"Habría que esperar fidelidad al original en un asunto como este. Se trata de una cita literal de Joyce, así que no creo que se deba tratar con frivolidad", se lamentó Terence Killeen, uno de los expertos en la obra del escritor irlandés


Texto completo en: Venden la moneda conmemorativa de Joyce con una cita errónea de su obra 'Ulises'


----------



## makokillo (26 Abr 2013)

maragold dijo:


> En las subastas de las próximas semanas hay docenas de alfonsinas (25 pesetas) con precio de salida por debajo de spot (incluyendo comisión)... :baba:
> 
> Estese atento!



En las subastas normalmente empiezan por debajo del spot, luego el remate ya es otra cosa aun que normalmente estas alfonsinas a no ser una pieza rara o en S/C no suelen dispararsen.
Ante ayer me adjudique 2 en Cayon en EBC a precio spot incluida la comisión y ademas se adjudico otra muy por debajo del precio spot por que tenia una leve señal de haber sido soldada a un colgante. Sin embargo en la subasta de ayer de Aureo el precio de salida ya era bastante superior al spot aunque no es lo normal. Veremos en las de Mayo si hay suerte.


----------



## ivanbg (26 Abr 2013)

Llevo unas semanas intentando documentarme... Creo que tengo claro en empezar mi colección numismatica con Duros de plata, pero la verdad es que estoy viendo precios que a mi me parecen desorbitados (en ebay) o simplemente están agotados en las tiendas online que he consultado...

Tal y como esta la cotización de la Plata en estos instantes... ¿Es buen momento para comprar? ¿Varia mucho el precio de estas monedas en función del spot de la Plata?

Por lo que he leído a lo largo del hilo, recomendáis que las monedas tengan como mínimo un estado de conservación MBC ¿Correcto? y no dejarse los cuartos en monedas muy caras hasta aprender un poco más...


----------



## Perillán10 (26 Abr 2013)

ivanbg dijo:


> Llevo unas semanas intentando documentarme... Creo que tengo claro en empezar mi colección numismatica con Duros de plata, pero la verdad es que estoy viendo precios que a mi me parecen desorbitados (en ebay) o simplemente están agotados en las tiendas online que he consultado...



Si estás empezando, no te recomiendo ebay. Salvo algún vendedor con mucha reputación (que las tendrá a su precio justo, es decir relativamente caro) existe mucha falsificación. Respecto a grados de conservación, generalmente suelen estar muy muy inflados.

¿Tiendas online? bueno, supongo que te refieres a numismáticas, y no se qué tipo de duros buscas pero sueles tener un poco de casi todo.



ivanbg dijo:


> Tal y como esta la cotización de la Plata en estos instantes... ¿Es buen momento para comprar? ¿Varia mucho el precio de estas monedas en función del spot de la Plata?



Pues depende. Yo no diría que es el mejor momento para comprar, por ponerte un ejemplo es como comprar marisco en plenas navidades pudiéndolo hacer en otro momento.
Respecto a la variación de precios..., bueno, las puedes encontrar a precios de plata pero no te esperes mucha calidad, casi para fundir, aunque para ir aprendiendo no está mal. Puedes comparar calidades, compras a precio de plata, conoces un poco el mercado, etc.

Si quieres mejores calidades... pues el precio sube exponencialmente. De una MBC+ a una EBC se puede duplicar el precio o más. Depende tb. del tipo de moneda, la rareza, y multiples factores.



ivanbg dijo:


> Por lo que he leído a lo largo del hilo, recomendáis que las monedas tengan como mínimo un estado de conservación MBC ¿Correcto? y no dejarse los cuartos en monedas muy caras hasta aprender un poco más...



Es que lo que para uno es MBC, para otro es BC o para otro incluso EBC-
Es importante aprender a valorar los grados. Hasta que no sepas, yo que tu no me metería en calidades superiores. Luego cada uno tiene su escala y es perfectamente defendible, por ej. hay quien si no se ven los números en las estrellas (en los duros del centenario) no pasan de MBC, y hay para quien en algún caso puede estar EBC- sin verse los números (por ejemplo por fallos en el momento de la fabricación, o porque el resto puede estar perfecta).

También decirte que iría poco a poco. A fin de cuentas no se van a acabar.


----------



## ivanbg (26 Abr 2013)

Bueno, pensaba empezar con duros españoles (Regencia, Alfonso XII, Amadeo etc...) y 5 Francos Franceses (Hercules, Libertad...).

Estoy mirando en esta web que me recomendo un forero:

http://silveragecoins.com/

que tiene unos precios razonables (creo....) ¿Alguna otra recomendación?

Te haré caso, aprenderé más, iré poco a poco.... y comprare antes un poco de bullion mientras la plata este a este precio 

Gracias Perillán10!!!


----------



## Perillán10 (26 Abr 2013)

ivanbg dijo:


> Bueno, pensaba empezar con duros españoles (Regencia, Alfonso XII, Amadeo etc...) y 5 Francos Franceses (Hercules, Libertad...).
> 
> Estoy mirando en esta web que me recomendo un forero:
> 
> ...




Ojo que yo no digo que no sea buen momento. Yo no se si subirá o bajará...ni naide. Solo digo que es la opinión de varios, y en parte está justificada si miras el gráfico de plata.

Silver age coins está bien para informarse sobre tipos,características, etc.
Pero las valoraciones en las calidades...:rolleye:


----------



## ivanbg (26 Abr 2013)

Perillán10 dijo:


> Ojo que yo no digo que no sea buen momento. Yo no se si subirá o bajará...ni naide. Solo digo que es la opinión de varios, y en parte está justificada si miras el gráfico de plata.
> 
> Silver age coins está bien para informarse sobre tipos,características, etc.
> Pero las valoraciones en las calidades...:rolleye:



Cierto. Alguna moneda que he visto me ha parecido que estaba en bastante mal estado para la calidad que decían que tenia...


----------



## romanrdgz (27 Abr 2013)

Últimamente he visto algún que otro hilo sobre monedas, y mucho ruido además sobre las de plata. Tanto que este fin de semana que me vine a casa de mis padres he sacado mi vieja colección de monedas de cuando era niño y me he puesto a ver qué tenía por aquí.

De mano tengo muchas más monedas de plata de las que pensaba. He intentado informarme un poco para saber cuánto vale cada una (por curiosidad más que nada, porque no tengo intención de desprenderme de ellas a priori).

A modo de ejemplo, tengo una de 10 bolívares de 1973. He encontrado la web ngccoin que parece un buen recurso para informarse de su valor en caso de fundirse la plata, o enlaces a ebay para comprar la moneda. Entiendo que el valor de la moneda será siempre, como mínimo, el valor de fundirla, y de ahí hasta dónde alguien esté dispuesto a pagar por ella según su conservación.

En todo caso no entiendo las tablas de abajo. En el caso de esta moneda, lista 2 tipos de la misma: la normal, y la proof, que no entiendo la diferencia. Deduzco que mintage es el número de monedas acuñadas de ese tipo (corregidme si no es así). ¿Pero que es AG3, G4, VG8, F12, VF20, XF40, AU50, MS60, MS63...?

¿Conocéis alguna web mejor para averiguar cuánto valen mis monedas? ¿Y en caso de querer venderlas, es ebay mi mejor opción? Por lo que os he leído, fundirlas es de tontos, pero por curiosidad, ¿donde leches se vende plata fundida?


----------



## fff (27 Abr 2013)

Si las monedas que tienen han circulado, estaran en una condicion inferior a XF, más bien VF.

AG3, G4, VG8, F12, VF20, XF40, AU50, MS60, MS63 ... son los grados de calidad, en ingles obviamente (average good, good, very good, fine, very fine, extra fine, almost uncirculated, mint status...) El maximo es MS70, la moneda perfecta sin fallos.

No te hagas ilusiones la mayoria valdra lo que valga la plata excepto aquellas que sean fechas raras o tiradas muy cortas y deseadas.
La de 10 BV que nombrabas vale la plata y muy poquito más. Y si tienes un dollar morgan pues dependera mucho de su conservacion. Olvidate de tener uno en una conservacion muy buena, porque esos no han circulado realmente.

Monedas proof, son aquellas que tienen brillo espejo, es un acabado diferente. Valen mas? Pues depende, a menos que la tirada sea muy pequeña y deseada, pues no. Relucen mas.

Venderlas por ebay? Bueno, yo recomiendo no comprarlas por ebay, pero siempre puedes sacar dinero o encontrar chollos... El otro dia informe a un comerciante ingles que vendia un peso de puerto rico falso. Amablemente me dio las gracias y lo retiro.. 
Si las quieres fundir, vete a un mercadillo o numismatica y te la compraran y pagaran a peso de plata.


----------



## romanrdgz (27 Abr 2013)

Pero a priori, salvo que estén tan degradadas como para considerarlas silverjunk, entiendo que tienen más valor tal cual que no fundidas.

La cuestión es, ¿existe alguna web decente donde ver cuánto vale cada moneda y ponerla a la venta a ese precio? (aunque entiendo que obviamente la valoración depende del estado, es por hacerme una idea de cuánto vale lo que tengo)


----------



## marquen2303 (27 Abr 2013)

fff los errores en numismática como este se cotizan?? O no tiene mucha importancia. 



marquen2303 dijo:


> Me cito de otro hilo porque no conocía este:
> 
> 
> Que opinion merece esta, se revalorizará???
> ...


----------



## Perillán10 (27 Abr 2013)

romanrdgz:

NCG es una empresa estadounidense que se dedica a valorar la calidad-grado de la conservación de una moneda dependiendo de una escala propia y aceptada en América. Aquí en Europa no tenemos ni empresas de ese tipo, ni la misma escala de valoración.

El servicio de NCG se paga, y la gente suele usarlo cuando está seguro de que tiene algo valioso y quiere certificarlo. También la autenticidad, aunque para eso existe otra empresa que no recuerdo como se llama. Y de vez en cuando a las dos se les cuela alguna fake.

Para saber aprox. el grado y valor, tendrías que hacerlo tu mismo y si no estás muy puesto en el tema llevarlas a algún conocido que entienda, algún numis. etc. Aunque un profesional no creo que te las valore por la cara.

Además de las páginas que se han comentado arriba, tienes 

Coin Value | Venezuela 10 Bolivares 1973

donde te puedes hacer una idea, pero solo eso, una idea de lo que pueden valer según la conservación que tengan.


----------



## fff (27 Abr 2013)

marquen2303 dijo:


> fff los errores en numismática como este se cotizan?? O no tiene mucha importancia.



Depende de la demanda que tengan. En moneda conmemorativa, ve con cuidado. Una pieza puede tener mucha demanda un año y ninguna 10 años más tarde. Por ejemplo creo que a nadie le importara un error en una moneda irlandesa de 2 euros del 2005... o por lo menos no te pagaran una rareza, a menos que fuera muy deseada...



romanrdgz dijo:


> Pero a priori, salvo que estén tan degradadas como para considerarlas silverjunk, entiendo que tienen más valor tal cual que no fundidas.
> 
> La cuestión es, ¿existe alguna web decente donde ver cuánto vale cada moneda y ponerla a la venta a ese precio? (aunque entiendo que obviamente la valoración depende del estado, es por hacerme una idea de cuánto vale lo que tengo)



No. Si han hecho millones valen su peso en plata. Otra cosa es que a un particular la puedas vender un poquito mas que lo que te dara un numismatico

No. Todas las monedas son diferentes. Incluso una moneda valorada MBC puede tener un rango de precios muy diferente, porque el desgaste que tenga sea mayor o menor en segun que partes y eso se paga.


----------



## romanrdgz (27 Abr 2013)

Tengo una pregunta más, sobre una moneda muy concreta: la de 8 reales de Fernando VI de 1752. Entiendo que por aquí no os gusta hacer valoraciones, pero yo lo que quiero es saber si es verdadera o, como ya me temo, falsa. Tengo entendido que si es verdadera estaría bastante cotizada.

Si le hago unas buenas fotos, ¿os importaría darme vuestra opinión?


----------



## TONIMONTANA (27 Abr 2013)

*Estados de conservación de una moneda. ESCALA AMERICANA SHELDON*

No cabe duda que el estado de conservación de una moneda de colección es de suma importancia a la hora de tasar una moneda y marca su posible valor. Una pieza bastante corriente totalmente nueva puede valer más que otra muy rara apenas imperceptible. Así, los coleccionistas han creado diversos sistemas para describir la condición general de las monedas.
En los primeros días del coleccionismo de monedas, antes del desarrollo de un gran mercado numismático internacional, los grados de conservación de gran precisión no eran necesarias. Las monedas fueron descritas utilizando sólo tres adjetivos: "buena", "muy buena" o "fuera de circulación". A mediados del siglo XX en el 1949, con el creciente mercado de monedas raras, el Dr. William Sheldon creo una escala de 70 puntos para la clasificación del estado de conservación de una moneda. Esta escala original ligeramente modificada fue adoptada en breve por la Asociación Numismática Americana y la mayoría de los profesionales de la moneda en la América del Norte. Así desde entonces en América y en especial para las monedas estadounidenses, se utiliza una escala de 1-70 de numeración, donde 70 representa un modelo perfecto y 1 representa una moneda apenas identificable. La Escala de Sheldon utiliza descripciones y calificaciones numéricas de las monedas (de mayor a menor) es el siguiente:
- PR 1 (Poor, PR, PO, P, Pobre).- El tipo es casi imperceptible, pero poco más, debido a que la moneda está muy dañada o desgastada.
- FR 2 (Fair, FA, FR, Feria).- El tipo y la fecha son apenas perceptible, pero por lo demás la moneda está dañada o gastada en extremo.
- AG 3 (About Good, AG, Cerca de buena) .- El tipo y la fecha son discernibles, aunque algunos puntos pueden estar muy gastados. Los rótulos deben ser evidentes, aunque no necesariamente legibles.
- G 4-5 (Good, G, Buena ).- Los principales elementos y características son evidentes como contornos. aunque la moneda en general está muy desgastado.
- G 6-7 (Good-plus, G+, Muy Buena).- La moneda presenta unos bordes más completos y las características se aprecian con claridad, a pesar de tener un gran desgaste general.
- VG 8-12 (Very Good, VG, Muy Bueno).- Bordes completos con el diseño y marcas claramente discernibles. La mayoría de las leyendas se pueden leer con claridad, pero la moneda presenta un desgaste significativo.
- F 12-20 (Fine, F, Fino).- Todas las leyendas del campo son legibles y los bordes completamente definidos mostrando algunos detalles claramente aunque la moneda presenta desgaste, éste es uniforme.
- VF 20-29 (Very Fine, VF, Muy Fina) - .- Leyendas claramente legibles aunque con una grabación ligera, los relieves tienen un buen detalle y los bordes intactos, pero la moneda un desgaste moderado en los puntos altos y un poco de desgaste a continuación.
- VF-30-39 (Buena Muy fina).- Las leyendas son claras, los detalles se presentan con poco desgaste aunque los puntos altos están ligeramente desgastados.
- EF-40-44 (Extremely Fine, EF, Extremadamente Fino).- Las leyendas están muy acentuadas, los relieves son claros con un desgaste leve pero evidente en los puntos altos.
- XF-45-49 (Choise Very Fine, XF, Selecto Muy Fino).- Leyendas y dispositivos son claras y nítidas, con ligero desgaste en los puntos altos y atractivo a la vista.
- AU-50-54 (About Uncirculated, AU, Cerca fuera de Circulación).- Moneda casi nueva sólo presenta un poco desgaste en los puntos más altos. Tiene que tener un poco de brillo original.
- AU 55-57 (Good About Uncirculated, AU, Bien Cerca Fuera de Circulación).- Leyendas y relieves solo muestran un indicio de desgaste en los puntos altos. Brillo original debe ser presentarse al menos en la mitad de moneda; gran atractivo visual.
- AU 58-59 (Choice About Uncirculated, AU, Posiblemente Fuera de Circulación).- Casi fuera de circulación, excepto por las marcas de desgaste de menor importancia en los puntos altos. Casi todos brillos deben estar presentes, y debe tener un atractivo visual excepcional.
- MS-60 (Mint State Basal, MS, Casa de la Moneda Estatal).- Sin circular, pero con un aspecto general feo, por mala acuñación, embasado o con brillo/brillo deteriorado pero la pieza debe estar en perfecto estado y libre de desgaste.
- MS-61 a MS-70 así como las designaciones de prueba, se basan principalmente en el atractivo visual, la calidad de brillo y / o tonificación, y la presencia o ausencia de marcas o lineas de contacto. Todos los Estados MS-61 y superior son acuñaciones obtenidas directamente a las fábricas de monedas bien en cartuchos o carteras oficiales (Brillant Uncirculated, BU), sin huellas ni manipulaciones adicionales. Dentro de las acuñaciones BU se habla también de 3 estados: Brilliant Uncirculated (BU), Choice Uncirculated (Choice Unc or Choice BU), Gem Brilliant Uncirculated (Gem BU).
* Es necesario señalar que las pruebas (PROOF, PP, BE) no designan un grado, sino un tipo de moneda o forma especial de acuñación.
Si bien la escala Sheldon es universalmente reconocido, los expertos numismáticos en Europa y en otras partes a menudo rechazan el sistema de numeración, prefiriendo a identificar el estado de conservación de los ejemplares de una forma puramente descriptiva empleando adjetivos. Sin embargo, todos los sistemas de clasificación vienen a definir un mismo estado de la moneda de la forma más precisa posible y son mutuamente inteligibles.
En la evaluación de una moneda hay factores a menudo subjetivos que pueden ser considerados:
1) "atractivo visual" o el interés estético de la moneda.
2) Abolladuras en el canto;
3) Cualquier rayón u otros defectos en la superficie de la moneda.
4) Brillo.
5) Tonificación.
6) Nivel de detalle.
Si la moneda es juzgada favorablemente en todos estos criterios, por lo general, incrementará su valoración a un grado superior. Sin embargo los daños de cualquier tipo (por ejemplo, agujeros, marcas de golpes de punta, reparaciones, limpieza, re-grabado o estrías) puede reducir sustancialmente el valor de una moneda.
Cabe destacar que Las muestras se limpian de vez en cuando o pulido en un intento de hacerlos pasar como los grados más altos o las huelgas como fuera de circulación. Debido a los precios sustancialmente más bajos para las monedas de limpieza o dañado, algunos entusiastas se especializan en su colección.


----------



## fff (27 Abr 2013)

romanrdgz dijo:


> Tengo una pregunta más



Dar las gracias no está de más...


----------



## Shanti (28 Abr 2013)

ivanbg dijo:


> Bueno, pensaba empezar con duros españoles (Regencia, Alfonso XII, Amadeo etc...).



Tenga mucho cuidado con los duros españoles, porque son de las monedas con más falsificaciones que existen. 

Te puedes encontrar desde duros de plata falsos hechos recientemente a duros de plata falsos de época, los famosos "duros sevillanos" (en este grupo hay obras de arte).Aunque los duros sevillanos tampoco serían desdeñables, tienen hasta más plata y ya son moneda histórica.

Dejo un enlace con el tema de los duros sevillanos:

SEVILLA MISTERIOS Y LEYENDAS: Los Duros Sevillanos

Y un pequeño tutorial para distinguir duros de plata falsos:

Tutorial :Como distinguir duros de plata falsos-Micro fusión


----------



## ivanbg (28 Abr 2013)

Shanti dijo:


> Tenga mucho cuidado con los duros españoles, porque son de las monedas con más falsificaciones que existen.
> 
> Te puedes encontrar desde duros de plata falsos hechos recientemente a duros de plata falsos de época, los famosos "duros sevillanos" (en este grupo hay obras de arte).Aunque los duros sevillanos tampoco serían desdeñables, tienen hasta más plata y ya son moneda histórica.
> 
> ...



Gracias por el apunte.

Me he comprado una báscula y un pie de rey... Espero que me sirvan de algo


----------



## fff (28 Abr 2013)

Los duros sevillanos que he visto siempre están hechos polvo, en calidad BC+ o menos...
Nunca he visto un duro de esos en calidad MBC


----------



## TONIMONTANA (28 Abr 2013)

-En España hay aun bastante desconocimiento sobre esta forma de gradar y encapsular las piezas numismaticas referentes a la escala Sheldon tanto a nivel de coleccionista como de profesional, incluso lo mas común es encontrar ha numismaticos profesionales diciendo que esto es una chorrada ya que al estar encapsulada no se puede palpar y contemplar bien su canto (la tercera cara mas importante de la moneda) y no falta razón, porque a quien no le gusta o gustaria notar directamente con su mano un 8 escudos o un real de a 8 (porque para mi es un placer). Pero lo que en varias veces he podido comprobar es que una pieza sea cual sea y teniendo suerte de que te den un buen grado la pieza puede coger un valor economico mas alto de lo que habías pensado ya que el echo de que este encapsulada tambien certifica su autenticidad.


----------



## Crisis Warrior (28 Abr 2013)

¿Pero con las capsulas también existe picaresca verdad?
¿No existen casos en los que se había manipulado la capsula? ¿No venden esas capsulas vacías para que uno mismo introduzca una moneda? 
Las dudas/desconfianza del ignorante.


----------



## TONIMONTANA (28 Abr 2013)

-Como te puedes imaginar, en todo mundo en el que haya una posibilidad de negocio siempre habra algún interesado de sacar provecho de forma ilícita. Las capsulas para mayor seguridad es que si sacas la moneda ya no vas ha poder sellarla como estaba, aparte al encapsular la pieza, se te indica el tipo de pieza con el grado de valoración y donde viene indicado una numeración y un codigo de barras con el que podras identificar la pieza.


----------



## Shanti (29 Abr 2013)

fff dijo:


> Los duros sevillanos que he visto siempre están hechos polvo, en calidad BC+ o menos...
> Nunca he visto un duro de esos en calidad MBC



Yo sí he visto algunos en MBC. Algunos están muy logrados. 

Pero bueno, mientras te la cuelen en un duro de plata y te den un duro sevillano, no pasa nada (incluso tampoco aunque te la colaran con una falsificación "actual" si esta lleva plata). Son monedas de no mucho "premium" y un valor no muy alto.

El problema sería con columnarios o con monedas de plata de 8 reales de carlos iii o algunas de carlos iv, que como te cuelen una falsa, te hacen mucha pupa, porque esas ya son monedas "de 3 cifras" si están en estado aceptable.


----------



## fff (29 Abr 2013)

Shanti dijo:


> El problema sería con columnarios o con monedas de plata de 8 reales de carlos iii o algunas de carlos iv, que como te cuelen una falsa, te hacen mucha pupa, porque esas ya son monedas "de 3 cifras" si están en estado aceptable.



Estas últimas mejor en numismáticas... pueden ser más caras pero una falsificación si puede salirte cara...



TONIMONTANA dijo:


> ya que el echo de que este encapsulada tambien certifica su autenticidad.



Te da una garantia, pero primero, se pueden equivocar en la autenticidad (difícil pero no imposible) y se pueden equivocar en la graduación. Obviamente aqui se puede distinguir bajo entrenamiento de un MBC+ a un EBC, pero distinguir un MS-64 de un MS-65 puede ser imposible para 'aficionados' e incluso veteranos, y sin embargo nos movemos en márgenes de 4 cifras...

La numismática es colección - si quieres inversión debes ir a largo o saber mucho.

Una de los hobbies más gratificantes y no muy caros que hay es hacerse una colección de duros del centenario (1870-1899) -por tipos, por bustos, por reyes, por años, completa...-. La básica serian sólo 8 monedas... Por supuesto hay unos que son muy difíciles por su rareza incluso en cualquier calidad, pero en una calidad no demasiado exigente es una colección asequible. Inversión? Sí, pero a largo plazo... se funden muchos duros todos los dias en calidades malas, lo que hace que cada vez serán más escasos.


----------



## TONIMONTANA (29 Abr 2013)

Tiienes toda la razón sobre las garantias de autenticidad, incluso hasta el mas listo se la cuelan tanto sean de NGC como PCGS o como diversas casas de subastas Españolas y sin ir mas lejos en una subasta que hubo hace poco mas de un mes que diciendo que es la sala de subastas que mas solera tiene y destaca en confianza y calidad (diciendo esto el que controle un poco de subastas sabe cual es) metieron una que se que es falsa (me reservo ha decir cual es). 
Por eso no quiere decir que porque este encapsulada no pueden tener algun fallo. y sobre el sistema de valoración de estas casas americanas, he visto cosa que es para denunciarlo en el que piensas si la persona que estaba encargada de valorar la pieza se habia fumado un petardo o no se habia puesto las lentillas, donde para nosotros valoramos como un EBC+ cojer y dar un grado en capsula de MS-63. Por lo que quiero decir que la Numismatica es total mente objetiva a los ojos de cada persona. 

Lo de invertir en este campo, creo que esta bastante acotado y no basta con tener pasta , ir a largo o tener uno conocimientos medios, en este mundo prima desde luego grandes contactos.


----------



## Beto (2 May 2013)

Pido perdon por si ya se ha hablado antes, pero no encuentro el tema en si. Si compro una moneda de plata, a parte de con un catalogo, como puedo saber que contenido en plata tiene?


----------



## fff (2 May 2013)

Con un densimetro.


----------



## Beto (2 May 2013)

fff dijo:


> Con un densimetro.



Gracias. En realidad me referia a si hay alguna manera de saber la cantidad si compro una (por ejemplo) moneda de 5 marcos de alemania de 1951...

cuanto mas lo pienso, mas tonta veo la pregunta....


----------



## fff (2 May 2013)

62,5% de plata (si no es una falsificación)

Densimetro

Es imposible saber la aleacion de una moneda con solo tocarla... catalogo/medidas y densimetro... cualquier otra cosa, alquimia )


----------



## Beto (2 May 2013)

fff dijo:


> 62,5% de plata (si no es una falsificación)
> 
> Densimetro
> 
> Es imposible saber la aleacion de una moneda con solo tocarla... catalogo/medidas y densimetro... cualquier otra cosa, alquimia )



Ya me temia que tendria que hacer un buen estudio de foros y monedas...

Gracias!!!


----------



## fff (2 May 2013)

La moneda alemana de plata baja de 5 o 10 marcos es una moneda barata que te va a costar poco mas que su valor en plata, ergo no es mala inversion y hay una gran variedad para coleccionar


----------



## extremodur0 (21 May 2013)

Buenas,no se si es aquí donde mejor va esta consulta pero no he encontrado otro hilo mejor,el tema es que desde hace un par de meses estoy vendiendo en ebay y demás paginas cosas que compro y cosas que me dan para vender a un tanto %,bueno la duda es que tengo una moneda de oro de ALFONSO XII del 1876 que esta casi sin circular con las estrellas y todo perfecto y no se en que precio anda esta moneda ya que no hay muchas referencias actuales,si alguien fuera tan amable de darme una orientación le estaría muy agradecido,un saludo y gracias de antemano.


----------



## Denaar (21 May 2013)

Si pudieras poner uno foto seria de gran ayuda


----------



## fff (21 May 2013)

extremodur0 dijo:


> tengo una moneda de oro de ALFONSO XII del 1876 que esta casi sin circular con las estrellas y todo perfecto y no se en que precio anda esta moneda ya que no hay muchas referencias actuales



Por tu comentario entiendo que no entiendes mucho de monedas y por lo tanto tu valoracion de la moneda es mejor de lo que realmente esta.
Por esa moneda yo pediria spot + 25 euros si realmente está excelente


----------



## karlilatúnya (21 May 2013)

extremodur0 dijo:


> Buenas,no se si es aquí donde mejor va esta consulta pero no he encontrado otro hilo mejor,el tema es que desde hace un par de meses estoy vendiendo en ebay y demás paginas cosas que compro y cosas que me dan para vender a un tanto %,bueno la duda es que tengo una moneda de oro de ALFONSO XII del 1876 que esta casi sin circular con las estrellas y todo perfecto y no se en que precio anda esta moneda ya que no hay muchas referencias actuales,si alguien fuera tan amable de darme una orientación le estaría muy agradecido,un saludo y gracias de antemano.



Supongo que será de 25 pesetas;en este momento se pueden conseguir por 260 €,hace un año por 300 como mínimo.
Si está perfecta puedes probar de pedir 350
un saludo.


----------



## extremodur0 (21 May 2013)

Denaar dijo:


> Si pudieras poner uno foto seria de gran ayuda



Gracias por contestar tan rápido,esta noche pondré unas fotos,pero para mi que si ha llegado a circular ha sido muy poco.

---------- Post added 21-may-2013 at 21:45 ----------




karlilatúnya dijo:


> Supongo que será de 25 pesetas;en este momento se pueden conseguir por 260 €,hace un año por 300 como mínimo.
> Si está perfecta puedes probar de pedir 350
> un saludo.



Buenas,no es la de 25 pesetas es de 10 pesetas,por eso me extraña que no encuentro ninguna referencia de ese año .

---------- Post added 21-may-2013 at 21:48 ----------




fff dijo:


> Por tu comentario entiendo que no entiendes mucho de monedas y por lo tanto tu valoracion de la moneda es mejor de lo que realmente esta.
> Por esa moneda yo pediria spot + 25 euros si realmente está excelente



No tengo ni idea de monedas,hasta ahora he vendido lotes de monedas romanas,medievales y algún vellón ,pero la verdad es que me baso en los precios que veo por internet para vender y en este caso no encuentro nada del año de esta moneda solo de 25 pesetas,de todas formas esta noche subire las fotos y así podreis valorarla,porque esto de las monedas es para gente que entiende si no estas perdiò.


----------



## romanrdgz (21 May 2013)

Me gustaría vuestra opinión sobre la autenticidad de esta moneda:













Se trata supuestamente de 8 reales de Chile de 1752, y al parecer si es original tendría mucho valor. 

En caso de ser falsa, ¿alguna forma de comprobar que es de plata de todas formas?


----------



## Perillán10 (21 May 2013)

romanrdgz dijo:


> Me gustaría vuestra opinión sobre la autenticidad de esta moneda:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




los catálogos de monedas muestran que no hay monedas de 8 reales fueron acuñadas en la ceca de Santiago para el año 1752

Coin Value | Chile 8 Reales (fake) 1752

FERNANDO VI 8 REALES DE LA CECA DE SANTIAGO

me parece que no existe, de todas formas llevala a un numismático.

Bueno, edito.Aunque existiera ese año-ceca, fijate en el canto de la moneda de la foto... no el cordoncillo (que no has puesto foto).


----------



## averapaz (21 May 2013)

Es totalmente falsa.

Saludos.


----------



## Perillán10 (21 May 2013)

extremodur0 dijo:


> Buenas,no es la de 25 pesetas es de 10 pesetas,por eso me extraña que no encuentro ninguna referencia de ese año .





Depende si es la reacuñación:

ESPAÑA SPAIN 1878. 10 PESETAS REACUÑACION FNMT PLATA PROOF | eBay

o la original

10 pesetas spain 1878,1879,1878,1878, Monedas Españolas y en eBay.es


----------



## Bubble Boy (21 May 2013)

TONIMONTANA dijo:


> Por eso no quiere decir que porque este encapsulada no pueden tener algun fallo. y sobre el sistema de valoración de estas casas americanas, he visto cosa que es para denunciarlo en el que piensas si la persona que estaba encargada de valorar la pieza se habia fumado un petardo o no se habia puesto las lentillas, donde para nosotros valoramos como un EBC+ cojer y dar un grado en capsula de MS-63. Por lo que quiero decir que la Numismatica es total mente objetiva a los ojos de cada persona.



No sé dónde leí que había una industria en EE.UU. de gente que dedicaba a comprar monedas undergraded y revenderlas con mayor graduación. Es decir, comprar una EBC, abrir la cápsula, mandarla a graduar, que te den un EBC+ y venderla.


----------



## taipan (22 May 2013)

averapaz dijo:


> Es totalmente falsa.
> 
> Saludos.



Puedes explicar porque? A mi me gustan los columnarios pero vistas las falsificaciones que hay siempre es bueno aprender a distinguirlos.
Gracias


----------



## averapaz (23 May 2013)

taipan dijo:


> Puedes explicar porque? A mi me gustan los columnarios pero vistas las falsificaciones que hay siempre es bueno aprender a distinguirlos.
> Gracias



Pues mira para empezar es una moneda que no existe o no se conoce, luego es una moneda falsa muy seguramente.

Por otra parte los cantos de la moneda (a pesar de ser la foto mala y no tener foto detallada del canto) ya se observan que no tienen la rugosidad del columnario original.

El 8 reales sobresale mucho, falsísimo.

Y en general pues a costa de ver y ver columnarios al final los falsísimos a leguas te los hueles, le falta arte, lo cual no quiere decir que no te puedan colar buenas falsificaciones, que las hay. A mí me las colarían.

Lo mejor para comprarlos es que vengan de un sitio con buena reputación o de una buena colección, y nada de ebay.


----------



## fff (23 May 2013)

taipan dijo:


> Puedes explicar porque? A mi me gustan los columnarios pero vistas las falsificaciones que hay siempre es bueno aprender a distinguirlos.
> Gracias



Para empezar porque teniendo una moneda tan rara, que de ser buena valdria más de 20K $ ... es sospechoso

Eso si, podria ser de plata, cuanto pesA?


----------



## extremodur0 (24 May 2013)

No puedo subir las fotos y no me han salido muy bien que digamos,he estado investigando sobre estas monedas de oro de Alfonso xii y he encontrado en algun foro que las hubo reacuñadas en tiempos de franco,mirando las series que se reacuñaron esta moneda no aparece por ningun sitio,la mia pone 1876 y en las estrellas 19*62*,de este año no hay de 10 pesetas por lo cual sin tener ni idea me lleva a pensar que puede ser falsa,el caso es que es de oro autentico,no se que os parece?,muchas gracias a todos por ayudar.
Edito 1876.


----------



## makokillo (24 May 2013)

extremodur0 dijo:


> No puedo subir las fotos y no me han salido muy bien que digamos,he estado investigando sobre estas monedas de oro de Alfonso xii y he encontrado en algun foro que las hubo reacuñadas en tiempos de franco,mirando las series que se reacuñaron esta moneda no aparece por ningun sitio,la mia pone 1878 y en las estrellas 19*62*,de este año no hay de 10 pesetas por lo cual sin tener ni idea me lleva a pensar que puede ser falsa,el caso es que es de oro autentico,no se que os parece?,muchas gracias a todos por ayudar.



Es sin duda una reacuñacion oficial de la moneda de 10 pesetas de Alfonso XII

El oro nazi en España y las reacuñaciones oficiales de 19-61 19-62 ~ Historia y Numismática


----------



## extremodur0 (24 May 2013)

makokillo dijo:


> Es sin duda una reacuñacion oficial de la moneda de 10 pesetas de Alfonso XII
> 
> El oro nazi en España y las reacuñaciones oficiales de 19-61 19-62 ~ Historia y Numismática



Perdón 1876,las que salen de 10 pesetas son del 1878.


----------



## makokillo (24 May 2013)

extremodur0 dijo:


> Perdón 1876,las que salen de 10 pesetas son del 1878.



Pues si es del 76 ya me pierdo, del 76 son las de 25 pesetas ienso:

Como no sea una reproduccion para joyeria.


----------



## oinoko (25 May 2013)

extremodur0 dijo:


> No puedo subir las fotos y no me han salido muy bien que digamos,he estado investigando sobre estas monedas de oro de Alfonso xii y he encontrado en algun foro que las hubo reacuñadas en tiempos de franco,mirando las series que se reacuñaron esta moneda no aparece por ningun sitio,la mia pone 1876 y en las estrellas 19*62*,de este año no hay de 10 pesetas por lo cual sin tener ni idea me lleva a pensar que puede ser falsa,el caso es que es de oro autentico,no se que os parece?,muchas gracias a todos por ayudar.
> Edito 1876.



Sin una foto, poco más se puede hacer.
Hay varias maneras de hacer fotos aparte de con una camara con macro, que recuerde ahora:
- Con un scanner. Quedan con un color un poco raro, por la luz, pero el nivel de detalle es muy bueno.
- Con una tablet. Hay una aplicación gratuita que se llama "navaja suiza" que tiene varias aplicaciones útiles y una de ellas es poder usar la tablet como una lupa digital. Me sorprendió lo bien que se ve.



Saludos.


----------



## toroloco (14 Jun 2013)

Buenas

Estoy queriendo averiguar el valor de unas monedas de plata de 5,2 y 1 peseta de finales del XIX.Su estado es perfecto,diria yo,limpias, sin bollos,no sé...cuanto podrían valer?

Tambien tengo unas de cobre de 10 centimos de la misma época pero estas sì que estan muy sucias.

Gracias

Enviado de meu LG-E510 usando o Tapatalk 2


Enviado de meu LG-E510 usando o Tapatalk 2


----------



## fff (14 Jun 2013)

Fotos. Y no toques/limpies las monedas


----------



## toroloco (14 Jun 2013)

Disculpas por la calidad de la foto.

Estan aqui;

http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=bgdnd&s=5 

Lo siento,pero no consigo poner la foto en el foro.

Salu2


Enviado de meu LG-E510 usando o Tapatalk 2


----------



## makokillo (14 Jun 2013)

toroloco dijo:


> Disculpas por la calidad de la foto.
> 
> Estan aqui;
> 
> ...



Me temo que tienes muy poco más de su valor en plata.


----------



## toroloco (14 Jun 2013)

Supongo que seran muy comunes,no?

Bueno,las dejaremos para los nietos.

Gracias por la ayuda.

Saludos

Enviado de meu LG-E510 usando o Tapatalk 2


----------



## makokillo (15 Jun 2013)

toroloco dijo:


> Supongo que seran muy comunes,no?
> 
> Bueno,las dejaremos para los nietos.
> 
> ...



Mas que por que sean comunes, que tambien, es por su estado. Para que estas piezas tubieran bastante valor deberian de estar practicamente sin circular por lo que aunque se las dejes a tus nietos no creo que suban sustancialmente su valor con respecto al precio que tenga la plata en ese momento.
Creo que puede ser así pero que me corrijan los expertos si nó.
SALU2


----------



## run_for_the_gold (23 Jun 2013)

toroloco dijo:


> Supongo que seran muy comunes,no?
> 
> Bueno,las dejaremos para los nietos.
> 
> ...



Mírate esto, puedes buscar todas las monedas que te tengas y al menos tienes una referencia:

Moneda 5 Peseta 1897 *18*97 Madrid SG V | Numismática española


----------



## elquenuncahacenada (4 Sep 2013)

Para los interesados que les pille cerca:


----------



## oro y plata forever (4 Sep 2013)

elquenuncahacenada dijo:


> Para los interesados que les pille cerca:



Buena informacion

No estare muy lejos ese fin de semana, intentare asistir


----------



## marquen2303 (5 Sep 2013)

Esto tiene premium!!!

Florida family finds $300,000 worth of sunken treasure - GA Daily News


----------



## Hastur (16 Sep 2013)

Alguien por ahi coleccionando soberanos?

Tengo alguno duplicado y lo cambiaria por otros.


----------



## oro y plata forever (22 Sep 2013)

Alguien sabe valor numismatico de monedas de 50 pesetas del periodo comprendido de 1975 a 1980 ?

Estan en perfecto estado

se que nos es mucho pero necesito saber para un posible trueque.

Mucha gracias.

P.d...me dicen a 0,75 euros por pieza


----------



## Chila (23 Sep 2013)

oro y plata forever dijo:


> Alguien sabe valor numismatico de monedas de 50 pesetas del periodo comprendido de 1975 a 1980 ?
> 
> Estan en perfecto estado
> 
> ...



¿que es perfecto estado?


----------



## oro y plata forever (23 Sep 2013)

Chila dijo:


> ¿que es perfecto estado?



Sin daños, bien conservadas, sin impurezas...


----------



## Chila (23 Sep 2013)

oro y plata forever dijo:


> Sin daños, bien conservadas, sin impurezas...



¿sin circular o flor de cuño?


----------



## oro y plata forever (23 Sep 2013)

Chila dijo:


> ¿sin circular o flor de cuño?



Sin circular


----------



## Chila (23 Sep 2013)

75 céntimos ni de coña

---------- Post added 23-sep-2013 at 13:54 ----------

SC yo me iría a los 2,5 euros en venta, y te las compraría por 1,5 o así.
Pero las enuentras por menos a veces, otras por más...
En realidad no tienen valor numismático, así que depende de las necesidades del comrardor y del vendedor.
Con tener una por año, que es lo que tengo, sobra.


----------



## oro y plata forever (23 Sep 2013)

Chila dijo:


> 75 céntimos ni de coña
> 
> ---------- Post added 23-sep-2013 at 13:54 ----------
> 
> ...



Gracias

Me surgen estas dudas con nuestra antigua divisa.


----------



## oro y plata forever (5 Oct 2013)

A colacion de monedas de 100 pesetas de 1980 J.C., moneda no empaquetada, es buen precio comprarlas a 0, 90 euros pieza ?

Me ofrecen varios centenares de monedas.

Gracias.


----------



## Chila (5 Oct 2013)

oro y plata forever dijo:


> A colacion de monedas de 100 pesetas de 1980 J.C., moneda no empaquetada, es buen precio comprarlas a 0, 90 euros pieza ?
> 
> Me ofrecen varios centenares de monedas.
> 
> Gracias.



¿tienes una tienda?
¿un puesto de mecadillo?
¿te gustan mucho las monedas de esa época? ¿buscas taras, errores de cuño?

Es que si no, para que las quieres...
Si te dan duros de plata a cientos, o pesetas del 47/53 por un precio arreglado, siempre puede salir un tesoro, pero estas monedas modernas...las compras todas y luego no tienen ninguna salida.


----------



## oro y plata forever (5 Oct 2013)

:XX:


Chila dijo:


> ¿tienes una tienda?
> ¿un puesto de mecadillo?
> ¿te gustan mucho las monedas de esa época? ¿buscas taras, errores de cuño?
> 
> ...



Particular
Comprador no vendedor
Me atrae esa moneda

Tengo oro, plata y k12, seria coleccion y diversificación estas de 100.

Consejos, sinceros por favor, gracias.


----------



## fernandojcg (5 Oct 2013)

oro y plata forever dijo:


> :XX:
> 
> Particular
> Comprador no vendedor
> ...



¿Para qué complicarte la vida? Dedica tu dinero a otra cosa... 

Saludos.


----------



## oro y plata forever (5 Oct 2013)

fernandojcg dijo:


> ¿Para qué complicarte la vida? Dedica tu dinero a otra cosa...
> 
> Saludos.



Era una oferta...que me habian ofrecido 900 monedas

Si tu lo dices, ya esta todo dicho

Al oro y plata

Gracias


----------



## Chila (6 Oct 2013)

oro y plata forever dijo:


> :XX:
> 
> Particular
> Comprador no vendedor
> ...



Si es para colección, compra una y si quieres dejarle alguna a tus hijos...
Las demás, para nada.
Yo tengo ni sé cuantas monedas de JC, y valen la pena muy pocas, las tiradas eran grandísimas y las conservó muchísima gente.


----------



## pasabaporaqui (6 Oct 2013)

Para los expertos , me han ofrecido 7 duros de plata de alfonso xii y amadeo en BC pero corientes , ¿cuanto pagariais por los 7?


----------



## oro y plata forever (6 Oct 2013)

Chila dijo:


> Si es para colección, compra una y si quieres dejarle alguna a tus hijos...
> Las demás, para nada.
> Yo tengo ni sé cuantas monedas de JC, y valen la pena muy pocas, las tiradas eran grandísimas y las conservó muchísima gente.



Gracias chila

No hubo compra

Saludos

---------- Post added 06-oct-2013 at 00:42 ----------




pasabaporaqui dijo:


> Para los expertos , me han ofrecido 7 duros de plata de alfonso xii y amadeo en BC pero corientes , ¿cuanto pagariais por los 7?



Con esos datos...de 140 a 170 ?


----------



## pasabaporaqui (6 Oct 2013)

oro y plata forever dijo:


> Con esos datos...de 140 a 170 ?



Eso es precio final de coleccionista verdad? , me los han ofrecido a 100 euros, pero en la plaza mayor le dan 80


----------



## oro y plata forever (6 Oct 2013)

pasabaporaqui dijo:


> Eso es precio final de coleccionista verdad? , me los han ofrecido a 100 euros, pero en la plaza mayor le dan 80



Precio estupendo, a ver si opinan otros foreros, a ver que dicen de estos precios


----------



## BaNGo (6 Oct 2013)

pasabaporaqui dijo:


> Para los expertos , me han ofrecido 7 duros de plata de alfonso xii y amadeo en BC pero corientes , ¿cuanto pagariais por los 7?



100 € está bien. Yo no pagaría más de 15€ por pieza.


----------



## makokillo (6 Oct 2013)

pasabaporaqui dijo:


> Para los expertos , me han ofrecido 7 duros de plata de alfonso xii y amadeo en BC pero corientes , ¿cuanto pagariais por los 7?



Si son para colección y son "corrientes" yo no compraria duros en BC. Siendo corrientes por 25 euros creo que encontrarias duros hasta en EBC.


----------



## fff (6 Oct 2013)

makokillo dijo:


> Si son para colección y son "corrientes" yo no compraria duros en BC. Siendo corrientes por 25 euros creo que encontrarias duros hasta en EBC.



Ostras... ahi _t'has pasao_ 3 pueblos. No conozco ni he visto a nadie vender duros del centenario 'corrientes' por 25 euros en calidad EBC. EBC es una calidad *muy *alta.


----------



## oro y plata forever (6 Oct 2013)

fff dijo:


> Ostras... ahi _t'has pasao_ 3 pueblos. No conozco ni he visto a nadie vender duros del centenario 'corrientes' por 25 euros en calidad EBC. EBC es una calidad *muy *alta.[/QUOT
> 
> Cuanto pagarias tu ?
> 
> Yo dije 140 a 170


----------



## fff (6 Oct 2013)

Yo no compraria monedas en BC.

Siento que pueda sonar pretencioso, pero no es la intencion. Una moneda si la compras es para
A) Disfrutar
B) Vender/Inversión

Para cualquiera de los dos casos *si mas adelante *quieres obtener beneficio la moneda debe estar en condiciones decentes. BC no lo es.

El que te la vende hace negocio. A ti te costara recuperar la inversión.


... es mi opinion...


----------



## makokillo (6 Oct 2013)

fff dijo:


> Ostras... ahi _t'has pasao_ 3 pueblos. No conozco ni he visto a nadie vender duros del centenario 'corrientes' por 25 euros en calidad EBC. EBC es una calidad *muy *alta.



Si bueno, razón tienes. Pero ya sabes que segun donde compres, por ejemplo en ebay, en los mercadillos e incluso en alguna numismatica , un MBC real se convierte para el vendedor en un EBC- o un EBC 
Pero en realidad lo que queria decir es lo que tu mismo has dicho en otro post, que yo para coleccionar no compraria monedas en BC a no ser que en una calidad superior sean caras o muy caras como, no sé por ejemplo una peseta de 1881 que en MBC se van a ciento y muchos euros y si no quieres o puedes gastarte tanto pues para completar la coleccion o tener relleno el hueco puedes meter una BC, aunque claro si en MBC es cara aunque sea BC pues tambien va a ser cara con respecto a otras BC. No se si mexplicao ::


----------



## Chila (6 Oct 2013)

fff dijo:


> Yo no compraria monedas en BC.
> 
> Siento que pueda sonar pretencioso, pero no es la intencion. Una moneda si la compras es para
> A) Disfrutar
> ...



Discrepo levemente.
Si lo que uno quiere es empezar a tocar duros, conocerlos, verlos, es decir, empezar a "amarlos", puede ser una opción BC.
Gastas poco, y despacito los puedes ir mejorando conforme ganas experiencia.
PAgando a 10-12 euros la pieza vas a cometer errores de apreciación que no supondrán ninguna merma de tu economía.
Eso sí, es un estadio inicial que no debe prolongarse demasiado en el tiempo ni con muchas piezas.


----------



## fff (6 Oct 2013)

Ya que he sonado tajante, tratare de explicarme  pues ambos teneis razon.
Al principio cuando empiezas a coleccionar, tu conocimiento es pequeño y por lo tanto irte a calidades muy exigentes y caras no es la mejor de las ideas. De todas maneras mi opinion es coleccionar por lo menos en MBC- las piezas menos comunes, y las imposibles/dificiles, evidentemente en la calidad precio que os la podais permitir... ienso:
Os aviso que cuando vais progresando, no se como : pero se mete la idea de mejorar.. :baba:
Una coleccion de duros en MBC esta muy bien, en EBC, ya esta mucho mejor, pero tu cartera mucho mas vacia, y en SC ya esta fuera del alcance de muchos bolsillos. 
Sin embargo cada persona debe imprimir su huella en su colección y comprar las monedas que le gusten :


----------



## andale (6 Oct 2013)

Alguien puede decirme si este duro es falso ?? . Yo creo que mas falso que un billete de 3€





[/IMG]

Gracias


----------



## Perillán10 (6 Oct 2013)

andale dijo:


> Alguien puede decirme si este duro es falso ?? . Yo creo que mas falso que un billete de 3€
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No veo porqué ¿Lo has pesado? ¿Cuanto pesa? ¿Qué es lo que le ves para que te parezca falso?

Eso si, está muy desgastado.




pasabaporaqui dijo:


> me han ofrecido 7 duros de plata de alfonso xii y amadeo en BC pero corientes , ¿cuanto pagariais por los 7?
> Eso es precio final de coleccionista verdad? , me los han ofrecido a 100 euros, pero en la plaza mayor le dan 80



Si están en BC poco más valen que la plata que contienen. Depende de para qué les quieras, aunque para colección no creo.
Ahora mismo si están en BC no creo que te dieran por cada uno más de 13 € , pero eso depende de lo hábil que puedas ser vendiendolos.


----------



## andale (6 Oct 2013)

Perillán10 dijo:


> No veo porqué ¿Lo has pesado? ¿Cuanto pesa? ¿Qué es lo que le ves para que te parezca falso?
> 
> Eso si, está muy desgastado..



Hola . No , no lo he pesado por que aún no lo he comprado . 

No sé , veo la forma de las estrellas muy rara (no digo de desgaste) y las letras de PESETAS en el reverso , también muy raras . 

Un saludo


----------



## fff (6 Oct 2013)

Yo no lo veo malo... pero en calidad si que es mala mala... para mi es un BC+ siendo generosos


----------



## taipan (6 Oct 2013)

Una pregunta fff, tu que entiendes: las piezas de 1 patagon de Felipe IV (ceca de Amberes o Brujas), se pueden considerar "duros" o solo los 8 reales, 20 reales y 5 pesetas?


----------



## olestalkyn (6 Oct 2013)

Si. Son duros.
Disculpa fff por responder por ti



taipan dijo:


> Una pregunta fff, tu que entiendes: las piezas de 1 patagon de Felipe IV (ceca de Amberes o Brujas), se pueden considerar "duros" o solo los 8 reales, 20 reales y 5 pesetas?


----------



## Gekko_ (6 Oct 2013)

andale dijo:


> Alguien puede decirme si este duro es falso ?? . Yo creo que mas falso que un billete de 3€
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es muy difícil afirmar si ese duro es falso o no así a simple vista de una foto. Yo en principio diría que no es falso, y si es falso es un duro sevillano (es decir, que sería plata), ya que se ve que es una moneda que refleja un paso del tiempo como de esa época. Pero eso a simple vista, se nota mas al tacto y mirando en detalle.

Aún así, su estado de conservación es bastante malo, a camino entre RC y BC (en mi opinión) ya que se ven arañazos y bastante erosión. Viendo el año que es y como está, siempre que se asegure antes que la moneda es plata, yo pillaría esa moneda si me la dejaran en unos 15 pavos.


----------



## Chila (6 Oct 2013)

Pésalo.
Es difícil que un duro pese lo que debe y que sea falso.


----------



## Pall0t (22 Feb 2014)

¿ Alguien sabría decirme qué moneda es esta ? No encuentro la forma de identificarla.Lo siento pero no he podido hacer una foto mejor.Gracias.












Y también si me pueden confirmar si la siguiente son 10 reales de 1860 de Barcelona? Tengo entendido que rondan unos 300€.


----------



## makokillo (22 Feb 2014)

Pall0t dijo:


> ¿ Alguien sabría decirme qué moneda es esta ? No encuentro la forma de identificarla.Lo siento pero no he podido hacer una foto mejor.Gracias.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




No es una moneda, es un Token de Ludwig Christian Lauer
Token of Ludwig Christian Lauer, Nuremberg, Germany - * Tokens * - Numista

La moneda de Isabel II no es de Barcelona, es de Sevilla. La de Barcelona deberia tener estrellas de 8 puntas y estan tienen 7 que es la ceca de Sevilla. La de Barcelona si podria valer 300 euros pero esta de Sevilla, tal vez 100.


----------



## ramona98 (22 Feb 2014)

que tal una moneda de 2000 pesetas de 1990 (las olimpiadas de barcelona 92) por 12 euros?
Es el valor nominal pero que precio suelen tener estas monedas?


----------



## makokillo (22 Feb 2014)

ramona98 dijo:


> que tal una moneda de 2000 pesetas de 1990 (las olimpiadas de barcelona 92) por 12 euros?
> Es el valor nominal pero que precio suelen tener estas monedas?



Si te gustan, por 12 euros está muy bien, se estan vendiendo entre 25 y 30 aunque yo no pagaria mas de esos 12, pero a mi no me gustan .
,


----------



## Pall0t (22 Feb 2014)

makokillo dijo:


> No es una moneda, es un Token de Ludwig Christian Lauer
> Token of Ludwig Christian Lauer, Nuremberg, Germany - * Tokens * - Numista
> 
> La moneda de Isabel II no es de Barcelona, es de Sevilla. La de Barcelona deberia tener estrellas de 8 puntas y estan tienen 7 que es la ceca de Sevilla. La de Barcelona si podria valer 300 euros pero esta de Sevilla, tal vez 100.



Muchas gracias. Sabes donde podria mirar su valor? El hecho de encontrarse en ese estado le daría más valor?

Los 10 reales de 1860 de Sevilla he mirado en catalogodemonedas.es y veo que la de Sevilla es más cara que la de Barcelona, 600€ veo. Esto es así?


----------



## makokillo (22 Feb 2014)

Pall0t dijo:


> Muchas gracias. Sabes donde podria mirar su valor? El hecho de encontrarse en ese estado le daría más valor?
> 
> Los 10 reales de 1860 de Sevilla he mirado en catalogodemonedas.es y veo que la de Sevilla es más cara que la de Barcelona, 600€ veo. Esto es así?



Mira estos 10 realede 1860 de Sevilla:







Salen a subasta el 6 de Marzo. Es EBC y su precio de salida es de 70 euros. Con suerte podria llegar a 300 euros, ya veremos. Pero es EBC y la tuya siendo generosos pongamos que es MBC- con lo que 100 euros estaria bastante bien.

El token o jeton, ni idea de lo que puede costar pero no demasiado, 10 o 20 euros y tendrias que encontrar alguien a quien le interese y me imagino que no será facil.


----------



## conde84 (22 Feb 2014)

ramona98 dijo:


> que tal una moneda de 2000 pesetas de 1990 (las olimpiadas de barcelona 92) por 12 euros?
> Es el valor nominal pero que precio suelen tener estas monedas?



El precio es cojonudo,la mitad de por lo que las estan vendiendo ahora.


----------



## HarryWashello_borrado (22 Feb 2014)

¿tengo algo que merezca la pena?


----------



## makokillo (22 Feb 2014)

Todo merece la pena para un coleccionista.
¿En euros? a bote pronto, como unos 100 como mucho entre todo, a no ser que halla alguna rareza.


HarryWashello dijo:


> ¿tengo algo que merezca la pena?


----------



## makokillo (22 Feb 2014)

Me temo que con la vista que tengo yo y con esas fotos tan pequeñas, yo al menos no me atrevo a darte ningun grado.



Pollopelon dijo:


> Hola, me podeis decir que grado de conservacion creeis que tienen estas monedas.


----------



## Pollopelon (22 Feb 2014)

Perdon, las vuelvo a subir que son las primeras que subo y me lie.

---------- Post added 22-feb-2014 at 19:32 ----------

Hola, me podeis decir que grado de conservacion creeis que tienen estas monedas.

<a href="http://www.subirimagenes.net/i/140222072542365611.jpg" target="_blank" title="subir imagenes"><img src="http://sia1.subirimagenes.net/img/2014/02/22/140222072542365611.jpg" border="0" alt="subir imagen" /></a>

<a href="http://www.subirimagenes.net/i/140222072543596877.jpg" target="_blank" title="subir imagenes"><img src="http://sia1.subirimagenes.net/img/2014/02/22/140222072543596877.jpg" border="0" alt="subir imagen" /></a>

<a href="http://www.subirimagenes.net/i/140222072548250134.jpg" target="_blank" title="subir imagenes"><img src="http://sia1.subirimagenes.net/img/2014/02/22/140222072548250134.jpg" border="0" alt="subir imagen" /></a>

<a href="http://www.subirimagenes.net/i/140222072544792550.jpg" target="_blank" title="subir imagenes"><img src="http://sia1.subirimagenes.net/img/2014/02/22/140222072544792550.jpg" border="0" alt="subir imagen" /></a>

<a href="http://www.subirimagenes.net/i/140222072545827985.jpg" target="_blank" title="subir imagenes"><img src="http://sia1.subirimagenes.net/img/2014/02/22/140222072545827985.jpg" border="0" alt="subir imagen" /></a>

<a href="http://www.subirimagenes.net/i/140222072546952108.jpg" target="_blank" title="subir imagenes"><img src="http://sia1.subirimagenes.net/img/2014/02/22/140222072546952108.jpg" border="0" alt="subir imagen" /></a>


----------



## antonio1960 (22 Feb 2014)

Pollopelon dijo:


> Perdon, las vuelvo a subir que son las primeras que subo y me lie.
> 
> ---------- Post added 22-feb-2014 at 19:32 ----------
> 
> ...



Pues se ven bastante flojitas.

---------- Post added 22-feb-2014 at 19:53 ----------

fíjate siempre en la zona del busto y el pelo , las estrellas, en fin lad partes que sobresalen más deL campo.


----------



## makokillo (22 Feb 2014)

antonio1960 dijo:


> Pues se ven bastante flojitas.
> 
> ---------- Post added 22-feb-2014 at 19:53 ----------
> 
> fíjate siempre en la zona del busto y el pelo , las estrellas, en fin lad partes que sobresalen más deL campo.



Pues sí, para mi son BC ( los anversos tal vez BC- incluso en algun caso), pero es tan subjetivo esto de la graduación


----------



## Pollopelon (22 Feb 2014)

makokillo dijo:


> Pues sí, para mi son BC ( los anversos tal vez BC- incluso en algun caso), pero es tan subjetivo esto de la graduación




Entonces practicamente valen como mucho lo que llevan de plata?


----------



## makokillo (22 Feb 2014)

Pollopelon dijo:


> Entonces practicamente valen como mucho lo que llevan de plata?



Algo más pero tampoco mucho, 1 o 2 euros mas. Por ejemplo la moneda de Australia, su peso en plata serian unos 6 € y yo no pagaria mas de 7 € por ella.


----------



## Pall0t (22 Feb 2014)

¿ Qué grado le dais a estas ?


----------



## makokillo (22 Feb 2014)

Pall0t dijo:


> ¿ Qué grado le dais a estas ?



La de Amadeo, MBC-. No estoy muy puesto en las monedas de Amadeo y no veo muy bien la segunda estrella, pero si fuera 73 creo que podria ser cara.
La peseta puede ser MBC.

Te dejo una peseta en MBC+ para que compares:






Y un duro de Amadeo en MBC-/MBC:


----------



## Tons (22 Feb 2014)

makokillo dijo:


> No es una moneda, es un Token de Ludwig Christian Lauer
> Token of Ludwig Christian Lauer, Nuremberg, Germany - * Tokens * - Numista
> 
> La moneda de Isabel II no es de Barcelona, es de Sevilla. La de Barcelona deberia tener estrellas de 8 puntas y estan tienen 7 que es la ceca de Sevilla. La de Barcelona si podria valer 300 euros pero esta de Sevilla, tal vez 100.



Partiendo de la base que no soy ningún experto no os parece un poco rara la moneda de 10 reales, tanto la cara de Isabel como las letras que parecen de juguete y le falta el palo a la Ñ. La verdad la moneda no me da buena espina, yo antes de intentar venderla comprobaría su autenticidad.

Adjunto un par de link para que veais vosotros mismos

mcsearch.info - The medieval & modern coin search engine
10 Reales 1853. Isabel II. Sevilla. Dedicada a Lanzarote

Este link se supone que es de una falsa

10 reales de Isabel II de 1960

Un saludo a todos.


----------



## makokillo (22 Feb 2014)

Tons dijo:


> Partiendo de la base que no soy ningún experto no os parece un poco rara la moneda de 10 reales, tanto la cara de Isabel como las letras que parecen de juguete y le falta el palo a la Ñ. La verdad la moneda no me da buena espina, yo antes de intentar venderla comprobaría su autenticidad.
> 
> Adjunto un par de link para que veais vosotros mismos
> 
> ...



Pues no te voy a decir que no. Existen muchisimas falsas de epoca de Isabel II.
Pero yo con mi vista de "gato de escayola" y sin calibre, balanza e iman no soy nadie detectando fakes ::


----------



## averapaz (23 Feb 2014)

---------- Post added 23-feb-2014 at 00:07 ----------




HarryWashello dijo:


> ¿tengo algo que merezca la pena?




Hombre merecer la pena la merecen todas.

Si preguntas si tienes alguna moneda cara de verdad la respuesta es no, a no ser que las 100 pesetas de Franco sean de estrellas 19-69 y no estén trucadas. Si no son del 69, a peso de plata.

---------- Post added 23-feb-2014 at 00:14 ----------



---------- Post added 23-feb-2014 at 00:14 ----------




Pall0t dijo:


> ¿ Alguien sabría decirme qué moneda es esta ? No encuentro la forma de identificarla.Lo siento pero no he podido hacer una foto mejor.Gracias.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



La de Isabel II de 10 reales es 100 % falsa, muy evidente. 

Saludos


----------



## Imperial (10 Abr 2014)

Hola a todos,

Soy español viviendo en México y estoy empezando con esto de comprar monedas de plata.

Os comento que compro monedas por su belleza, por coleccionismo y como valor refugio.

Preguntaba por ahí, (ya algunos foreros me dan recomendaciones), que si monedas mexicanas de la serie precolombina son interesantes y si tienen valor de coleccionismo en España ya que tengo al opción de comprarlas y después intercambiarlas en España o bien venderlas.

Por ejemplo, ya me compré, las 6 monedas de 5 oz de la serie Precolombina (estás me las quedo como colección, son una de cada cultura de al colección, Maya, Azteca, Tolteca..), y tengo la opción de comprar otras 6 monedas de 5 oz exactamente iguales (quizás cambie algún año de acuñación), estás ya no serían para quedármelas, serían para intercambiarlas con otros coleccionistas por otras monedas, o bien venderlas...la pregunta, pensando en este propósito de intercambio ¿veis más interesante comprar de nuevo estás 6 monedas de 5 oz precolombinas o mejor comprar 30 monedas de 1 oz Libertad? 

Después están las colecciones Bicentenario y Revolución que también me parece muy buenas piezas, y espero poder adquirirlas.

Muchas gracias y saludos


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (10 Abr 2014)

Yo, claramente optaria por las de 1 oz, hay muchos mas coleccionistas de 1 ozs que d 5ozs. Yo mismo estaria muy interesado en las series precolumbinas.


----------



## Imperial (10 Abr 2014)

Estudiante, de 1 oz, serían Libertad...y esas no te interesan, o si? La cuestión es ¿monedas precolombinas de 5oz? o ¿monedas libertad 1 oz?, (ambas al mismo precio).

De las precolombinas de 1 oz, espero poder comprar algunas repetidas, cuando regrese a España de forma permanente (espero 2015) pondré algún mensaje para intercambiar o vender monedas.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (10 Abr 2014)

Imperial dijo:


> Estudiante, de 1 oz, serían Libertad...y esas no te interesan, o si? La cuestión es ¿monedas precolombinas de 5oz? o ¿monedas libertad 1 oz?, (ambas al mismo precio).
> 
> De las precolombinas de 1 oz, espero poder comprar algunas repetidas, cuando regrese a España de forma permanente (espero 2015) pondré algún mensaje para intercambiar o vender monedas.



Perdona, lei demasiado rapido, entonces (al menos en mi caso) precolombina de 5 ozs, para mi las libertades de 1 oz son bullion, no premium ni coleccion, aunque quizas haya gente que coleccione los años.

Precolombina 1oz > precolombina 5 oz > libertad 1oz > filarmonica 1 oz >= 2x K12 ...


----------



## makokillo (10 Abr 2014)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> Perdona, lei demasiado rapido, entonces (al menos en mi caso) precolombina de 5 ozs, para mi las libertades de 1 oz son bullion, no premium ni coleccion, aunque quizas haya gente que coleccione los años.
> 
> Precolombina 1oz > precolombina 5 oz > libertad 1oz > filarmonica 1 oz >= 2x K12 ...



Yo he empezado a coleccionar las libertades pero en proof, las del 82,83,84 y 85 las he comprado en BU por que no se hicieron en proof. Obviamente por esos años he pagado mucho mas que a bullion y aun mas por las proof que son muy dificiles de conseguir.


----------



## Imperial (10 Abr 2014)

Estudiante,

Estoy a punto de hacer la compra...gracias...a ver ahora que hago, si me decido a comprar será lo último por ahora...que ya me stoy calentando demasiado...

Una de las razones por la que estoy comprando estás monedas es por que al regresarme a España, tengo que transferir mis ahorros y el tipo de cambio está muy mal ahora, a parte de que siempre aplican tipos aún peores en la operación (dicen sin comisiones pero por algún lado te la clavan)...así que me voy con parte dinero en especie, como los antiguos...

Las de 5 oz precolombinas son proof por cierto...

Pues lo dicho cuando esté en España, os aviso pro si a alguien le interesan monedas mexicanas.

Saludos,


----------



## Imperial (11 Abr 2014)

Por cierto, vuelo para España con bastantes monedas- El itinerario es México-Paris-España, ¿tendré algún problema de aduanas al aterrizar en Francia? Solo hago conexión, pero al pasar por el detector de metales y toda la pesca, y abran el cofre del tesoro lo mismo llaman a algún listillo de aduanas para clavármela ¿pueden hacerme pagar impuestos? O eso lo veo en España?

Yo voy con las facturas de todo, lo he comprado en la Casa de la Moneda todo.

Gracias y saludos,


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (11 Abr 2014)

Imperial dijo:


> Por cierto, vuelo para España con bastantes monedas- El itinerario es México-Paris-España, ¿tendré algún problema de aduanas al aterrizar en Francia? Solo hago conexión, pero al pasar por el detector de metales y toda la pesca, y abran el cofre del tesoro lo mismo llaman a algún listillo de aduanas para clavármela ¿pueden hacerme pagar impuestos? O eso lo veo en España?
> 
> Yo voy con las facturas de todo, lo he comprado en la Casa de la Moneda todo.
> 
> Gracias y saludos,



Lo mas importante es llevar las facturas, y mi consejo es que consultes directamente en la aduana de mexico (los estados estan mas preocupados por la salida de metales que por la entrada), y en la normativa de entrada de la UE por si tocara pagar IVA (aunque siendo "recuerdos") no creo.


----------



## makokillo (11 Abr 2014)

Imperial dijo:


> Por cierto, vuelo para España con bastantes monedas- El itinerario es México-Paris-España, ¿tendré algún problema de aduanas al aterrizar en Francia? Solo hago conexión, pero al pasar por el detector de metales y toda la pesca, y abran el cofre del tesoro lo mismo llaman a algún listillo de aduanas para clavármela ¿pueden hacerme pagar impuestos? O eso lo veo en España?
> 
> Yo voy con las facturas de todo, lo he comprado en la Casa de la Moneda todo.
> 
> Gracias y saludos,



Pues si como has dicho en el otro hilo las de 5 onzas te salen a 95€, para mi son un chollo. A mi me pidieron por ellas a 190$, enviandolas desde Mexico y en Ebay cuestan algo más.


----------



## Tichy (11 Abr 2014)

No sé si lo estoy entendiendo bien. Parece que se trate de elegir entre 1 moneda de 5 Oz de la serie precolombina o 5 de 1 Oz Libertad, ambos lotes por 95 € (o sea, las libertades a 19 € c/u) ¿es así?

Si es esa la elección, sin duda ninguna la de 5 Oz (mejor, *las* de 5 Oz, si consigues varias).

Las libertades, aunque las intentaras vender a coste (lo cual no tendría mayor interés que trasladar efectivo de un país a otro), actualmente no lo ibas a tener fácil, se pueden conseguir por menos en Europa, incluso sumando transporte.

En cambio, las precolombinas de 5 Oz, apuesto a que por 100€ (5€ por moneda de beneficio, que no está mal) te las quitan de las manos.

Y de cara a las aduanas, siempre sujetas al criterio del elemento que te toque, siempre es más defendible que traes 5 "adornos" de plata de regalo (que si no entiendes, es lo que parecen), que 25 monedas.

Vamos, que las de 5 Oz, sin dudar (repito, si el supuesto de precios es el que he puesto en el primer párrafo).


----------



## fernandojcg (11 Abr 2014)

Puede sacar bastante más de 100 Euros por una moneda de 5 Onzas de Libertad... Imperial no vas a tener "problemas" en colocarlas en el foro o en e-Bay, por ejemplo... Y ya no digo unas Precolombinas...


----------



## Imperial (11 Abr 2014)

Buenas a todos,

La cuestión es que llevo bastantes más monedas, no solo esas 6 precolombinas de 5 oz.

En cuanto a aduanas, en México la ley prohíbe sacar más de 10.000 usd en Metales preciosos...hasta donde yo se.

El asunto es que la plata no paga IVA en México, y aunque llevo factura, no se si algún gendarme francés va a tocarme las narices pidiendo que pague algo por cualquier tema que desconozco.

Tomo nota de vuestros consejos, gracias y saludos.


----------



## ecr20 (14 Abr 2014)

Sabeis si ésta moneda es de plata 0,999??

Es que no encuentro ninguna información googleando...


----------



## fernandojcg (15 Abr 2014)

ecr20 dijo:


> Sabeis si ésta moneda es de plata 0,999??
> 
> Es que no encuentro ninguna información googleando...



Hola, Buenas Noches: Podrías dirigirte al forero fff por MP y preguntarle al respecto. Es uno de los foreros que más entienden de monedas. Yo no sigo esta colección de monedas, pero sé que pertenece al Zodiaco chino 1987. Sin embargo, te advierto que andes con mucho ¡ojo!, pues de ese tipo de monedas están entrando muchas falsificaciones chinas. 

Saludos.


----------



## conde84 (15 Abr 2014)

ecr20 dijo:


> Sabeis si ésta moneda es de plata 0,999??
> 
> Es que no encuentro ninguna información googleando...



Jajaja

Esa moneda fijo que la has sacado de uno de ebay que aparte vende otras tantas del zodiaco chino.

Yo tambien estuve buscando informacion sobre ella y no he visto nada por ningun lado,asi que lo deje por imposible,porque para empezar a saber si es plata,asi que prefiero no arriesgar.


----------



## Imperial (15 Abr 2014)

Buenas a todos,

Me ha llegado el pedido de la CMM, y hay un par de detalles que no me han gustado...manchas. Se que son monedas de los 90, pero no deja de tocarme las narices que ni siquiera me avisen de que vienen en ese estado...

La pregunta para la pieza de 5 oz proof, "Piramide del Sol" tiene una manchina negra muy localizada...¡la limpiarìais con un bastoncillo y algún producto especial, o la dejaríais así? Pierde valor por eso?

Las otras onzas "Vasija" vienen con lo que parece un comienzo de patina...demasiado expuestas al aire...en fin...esas las dejarè tal cual...pero la de 5 oz...me jode mucho.

http://imageshack.com/a/img843/9666/8ox3.jpg

Que me aconsejáis?


----------



## fff (15 Abr 2014)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Noches: Podrías dirigirte al forero fff por MP y preguntarle al respecto. Es uno de los foreros que más entienden de monedas. Yo no sigo esta colección de monedas, pero sé que pertenece al Zodiaco chino 1987. Sin embargo, te advierto que andes con mucho ¡ojo!, pues de ese tipo de monedas están entrando muchas falsificaciones chinas.
> 
> Saludos.



Esta respondido.

No es una moneda, sino una medalla... me parece a mi.
Densimetro para saber si es de plata o no

---------- Post added 15-abr-2014 at 09:42 ----------




Imperial dijo:


> Buenas a todos,
> 
> Me ha llegado el pedido de la CMM, y hay un par de detalles que no me han gustado...manchas. Se que son monedas de los 90, pero no deja de tocarme las narices que ni siquiera me avisen de que vienen en ese estado...
> 
> ...



Mala solucion veo yo. :´(
Esas manchas en monedas proof vienen de micro gotas y en ese acabado es casi imposible quitarlas. Podrias probar algun producto de limpiar plata y despues con una toalla de rizo / secador intentar secarla... pero no soy muy optimista. Si la moneda no fuera proof seria facil.
Una moneda proof es muy delicada.
Y si... tiene un poco menos de valor... lo siento.


----------



## ecr20 (15 Abr 2014)

conde84 dijo:


> Jajaja
> 
> Esa moneda fijo que la has sacado de uno de ebay que aparte vende otras tantas del zodiaco chino.
> 
> Yo tambien estuve buscando informacion sobre ella y no he visto nada por ningun lado,asi que lo deje por imposible,porque para empezar a saber si es plata,asi que prefiero no arriesgar.



Correcto. Me ha respondido el compañero fff y deconoce éste tipo de medalla. Con lo cual lo dejo por imposible, gracias de todos modos :rolleye:


----------



## Imperial (24 Abr 2014)

La CMM me va a cambiar la moneda de 5 oz. con la microgota...menos mal. Las otras me las quedo.

Ya estoy en España, y todo bien, eso sí, en cada paso por detectores de metal he tenido que explicar lo que llevaba y abrir maletas... 

P: ¿Qué lleva aquí? R: Monedas, P: ¿Pero son muchas?, R: Sí, son munchas, P: ¿Puede abrir este paquete? R: Si, claro, P: ¿Esto es una moneda? (Calendario Azteka), R: Si, es una moneda grande ...En, fin que he pasado por 3 detectores de metales incluyendo el de París, y todo salió bien, pero soy consciente de que si hubiera topado con algún tocabolas, hubiera tenido problemillas...Yo iba con la ley en la mano (literalmente llevaba impreso el art. 9 de Ley Aduanera, donde para montos inferiores a 10.000 USD no hace falta declarar nada) pero no tuve que hacer uso de la misma...a parte tenía un par de teléfonos a los que llamar si tenía problemas en México.

Por cierto a última hora me pille en una tienda 3 oz del Papa Juan Pablo II, si alguien sabe de esta serie y me puede informar de la misma, se lo agradecería. Yo encontré esto:

Precio de Monedas. Coleccionismo

He pillado un par de monedas, muy bonitas, que os compartiré en unos días. Entre otras cosas tengo un par de estuches "numismáticos" que me parecen una joya y que con el olorcito del ébano, cuando los abres da gustito... 

Gracias por los consejos a todos.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (24 Abr 2014)

Me alegro mucho que te cambien la moneda, era una faena, y aún mas que hayas podido cruzar todas las fronteras sin problemas, me imagino los nervios


----------



## maragold (28 May 2014)

Traigo mi mensaje de otro hilo, por su componente numismático...

Hola amigos!

Quería compartir una pequeña alegría numismática.
Hace un tiempo me propuse completar una pequeña colección temática: tener al menos un sólido bizantino de cada emperador entre el año 527 (Justiniano I) y el año 668 (Constante II).
Siete monedas para siete emperadores.
Siglo y medio de Historia.

Me puse como límite no pagar más de 100€ de premium respecto a su peso en oro. Más que nada para que no se me fueran de precio (es decir, que he pagado una media de 250€ por moneda teniendo en cuenta que las he adquirido entre 2010 y este año).
Lo malo de este límite es que a veces tienes que tragar con malas calidades (como esta última).

Pues bien, hoy me ha llegado la que cierra la colección: Justino II (565-578)







Espero poder ampliarla poco a poco en los próximos años... 

Abrazos

P.D.- Me siguen pareciendo monedas "baratas" para la historia que tienen. Algunas se consiguen al mismo precio por gramo de oro que una bullion de 1/10 de onza, con la evidente diferencia de valor numismático e histórico entre ambas... curioso! ienso:


----------



## fff (28 May 2014)

maragold dijo:


> Traigo mi mensaje de otro hilo, por su componente numismático...
> 
> Hola amigos!
> 
> ...



Es una gran inversion desde mi punto de vista. Te has educado, has aprendido y tienes un pequeño trocito de patrimonio de gran valor!!
Y lo que habrás disfrutado


----------



## fernandojcg (28 May 2014)

Hola, maragold: En su momento, ya me comentastes que tu objetivo era tener una moneda de cada emperador del Imperio Bizantino. Felicidades por haber conseguido tu objetivo y, la verdad, considero que el precio que has pagado ha sido muy barato para el tipo de moneda que es... pero en los tiempos que corren se encuentran unos "chollos" que en otros tiempos no tan lejanos hubieran sido imposibles.

Saludos.


----------



## maragold (28 May 2014)

fff dijo:


> Es una gran inversion desde mi punto de vista. Te has educado, has aprendido y tienes un pequeño trocito de patrimonio de gran valor!!
> Y lo que habrás disfrutado



Sí, he disfrutado bastante. Sobre todo pendiente de subastas y perdiendo multitud de pujas... 



fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, maragold: En su momento, ya me comentastes que tu objetivo era tener una moneda de cada emperador del Imperio Bizantino. Felicidades por haber conseguido tu objetivo y, la verdad, considero que el precio que has pagado ha sido muy barato para el tipo de moneda que es... pero en los tiempos que corren se encuentran unos "chollos" que en otros tiempos no tan lejanos hubieran sido imposibles.
> 
> Saludos.



He conseguido el primer objetivo (los 7 emperadores que menciono, completando todos los años del 527 al 668): pero anda que no me quedan emperadores... y pasta que palmar! :cook:


----------



## fernandojcg (28 May 2014)

maragold dijo:


> Sí, he disfrutado bastante. Sobre todo pendiente de subastas y perdiendo multitud de pujas...
> 
> 
> 
> He conseguido el primer objetivo (los 7 emperadores que menciono, completando todos los años del 527 al 668): pero anda que no me quedan emperadores... y pasta que palmar! :cook:



Hola, maragold: Mejor "palmar" pasta así que lo que nos tienen "preparado" algunos HdP... ¿No te parece?

Saludos.


----------



## trasgukoke (9 Jun 2014)

Hola. me han ofrecido. . lo siguiente. . los que pilotais... .qué opinais...
he pedido fotos..

copiado..

Lo mejor que te podemos ofrecer en piezas de oro con poco premium son 4 isabelinas (8,3 grs) de los años 1861/1862. Están en torno al SC-, muy bonitas, y se te quedarían en 250 € cada una si te llevas las 4. A día de hoy sólo en metal superan los 221 €

gracias a todos..
un saludo..


----------



## sierramadre (9 Jun 2014)

Pues no es una ganga al ser digamos una compra de lote, pero si realmente son SC- lo cierto es que no es mal precio, ten en cuenta que habitualmente tienen algo más de premium que las alfonsinas.

Vamos, que no es un chollo pero si el vendedor es fiable y no tienen gastos de envio ni coñas variadas que disparen el sobrespot yo pienso que están en precio.

Un saludo.


----------



## XXavier (4 Jul 2015)

Hola...

No entiendo de numismática, y solo alguna vez he comprado alguna moneda, aquí y allá, pero desconozco lo que hacen los 'habituales' de la afición.

Tengo, por haberla recibido de regalo, una colección de monedas de oro. Son soles peruanos acuñados en los años 60, de valor 100 - 50 - 20 - 10. Vienen en un estuche que tiene un hueco vacío, que debe ser para la moneda de cinco soles. Me gustaría conseguirla para llenar el hueco y tener así el estuche completo, pero la he buscado por internet sin encontrarla. Quisiera orientación al respecto. Gracias por anticipado.


----------

